# Zeigt her eure Agents



## VitaminFR (25. Mai 2005)

wie der threadtitel schon sagt, 

zeigt das bisschen blech und lack


----------



## Mr.T (26. Mai 2005)

Ok es will wohl keiner den Anfang machen,
also fang ich halt mal an!





Also bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (26. Mai 2005)

Ich bin mal so frei und zeige ein paar Pics von Kundenbikes die ich persönlich vom Aufbau und/oder Farbe sehr schön finde!

Greets,


Marc


----------



## KapitanKaktus (26. Mai 2005)

Und noch eens:


----------



## VitaminFR (26. Mai 2005)

das "natur" smith sieht hammerböse aus!

da hat der arni echt was schönes gemalt!


----------



## killaking-flow (26. Mai 2005)

VitaminFR schrieb:
			
		

> das "natur" smith sieht hammerböse aus!
> 
> da hat der arni echt was schönes gemalt!



jaja...der arni wars...


----------



## KapitanKaktus (27. Mai 2005)

Back to topic -> Flo zeig mal Bildle von deinem!

Das ist nicht natur.......das ist silber metallic gepulvert........in live eine absolute Augenweide!   

Greets,


Marc


----------



## Molox (27. Mai 2005)

noch immer nicht fertig
nächsten monat kommt hinten ein 13 t ritzel und vorne ein wtp stereo in 30t 
und dann muss ich erstmal wieder warten bis geld da ist


----------



## MTXR (27. Mai 2005)

mein agent!bikes smith ist noch im Aufbau ...
hab gestern meine Betsellung bei bike-mailorder bezahlt also ist der Rest auch bald da ... 
aber jetzt zum smith :




und ncohmal :





also die gabel hab ich jetzt verkauft, weil die zu viel federweg hatte und runter traveln zu viel gekostet hätte...
darum suche ich jetzt ne dj1 von 2003...


wie viele zähne habt ihr denn am kettenblatt bzw am ritzel ??


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Mai 2005)

Mein orange, welcher im Moment aber wieder Sommerschlaf hält - noch! 






Mein smith:







btw: 36er Kettenblatt mit nem 16er Ritzel bei 24"!

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## MTXR (27. Mai 2005)

hoi basti !
ich hatte ich ja schon mal wegen dem kettenblatt gefragt   
aber mal was anderes : wie sind die kenda k-rad so ? ich hab mir die zwar bestellt aber bmo hat die grad net da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (27. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> hoi basti !
> ich hatte ich ja schon mal wegen dem kettenblatt gefragt
> aber mal was anderes : wie sind die kenda k-rad so ? ich hab mir die zwar bestellt aber bmo hat die grad net da...



Die Reifen sind echt gut!!!
Haben guten Grip, rollen leicht ab und bei ausreichend Luftdruck halt einen ausreichenden Durchschlagschutz! Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen.

ma ne andere Frage: Wer genau bist du? Dein Name sagt mir gerade im Moment rein gar nichts?! Klär mich ma auf 

Basti


----------



## Irvine78 (27. Mai 2005)

Ich hätt da noch eins in einem hellen freundlichen schwarz


----------



## Funghi (27. Mai 2005)

Irvine78 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt da noch eins in einem hellen freundlichen schwarz



 

sowat habsch ja noch nie gesehen. Alles schwarz...blub!


----------



## KapitanKaktus (27. Mai 2005)

@Irvine78

HAMMER!!!! 
Was dagegen wenns beim nächsten Seitenupdate in die Gallery kommt?

Ride on,



Marc


----------



## ibis (27. Mai 2005)

Funghi schrieb:
			
		

> sowat habsch ja noch nie gesehen. Alles schwarz...blub!




nur der bremshebel ist stillbruch der ist silber


----------



## Irvine78 (28. Mai 2005)

@KapitanKaktus; kein Problem, kannst das Bild in der Gallery veröffentlichen.

An dem Bike sind noch ein paar Kleinteile silber: Bremshebel, Bremsscheibe, Schraube der Sattelklemme und die Schrauben der Hinterradnabe. Find aber das die paar silbernen teile gut aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (28. Mai 2005)

ja das sieht echt geil aus !!!
wie iist denn die suntour ( in meinem momentanen zustand würde ich sagen suntour abe bin gerade ein wenig   ) 
@ basti : bin der typ der dich immer so schönit fragen löchert  
-> Da$m!Ou^w4nNab3 [pG] bei icq (falls ich bei dir so heisse) 

so gn8 noch ^^
ride on
Patrick


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Mai 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ja das sieht echt geil aus !!!
> wie iist denn die suntour ( in meinem momentanen zustand würde ich sagen suntour abe bin gerade ein wenig   )
> @ basti : bin der typ der dich immer so schönit fragen löchert
> -> Da$m!Ou^w4nNab3 [pG] bei icq (falls ich bei dir so heisse)
> ...



Achso!
Sag doch einfach, du bist das Miau 
Weiss schon bescheid, okay


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (29. Mai 2005)

@Irvin: was das denn für ein hübschere sattel?



Passt vllt nich ganz hierein aber: macht agent!bikes auch noch sättel oder anderes zeug? wär mal kewl! so ne newletter wo alles drin steht was so auf uns zu kommt wär auch praktisch.


----------



## crazy-spy (29. Mai 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> Passt vllt nich ganz hierein aber: macht agent!bikes auch noch sättel oder anderes zeug? wär mal kewl! so ne newletter wo alles drin steht was so auf uns zu kommt wär auch praktisch.



Das beantworte ich einfach mal mit nem kurzen und knappen Ja 
Es werden Teile kommen, was alles: Lasst Euch überraschen  Aber nur schönes und sinnvolles Zeug, freut Euch schonmal drauf!


----------



## MTXR (29. Mai 2005)

ich freu mich schon drauf ^^ 

Adapter von BMX auf euro-bb gibt es übrigens schon


----------



## trialer1 (30. Mai 2005)

Sind schon schöne Dinger bei     . Joa. Morgen    ist der Tag der Tage. Morgen kommt mein Agent. Endlich. Bin schon 12 Tage ohne Bike  . Naja wenns fertisch is komm auch nochn paar Pics.


----------



## Guru (31. Mai 2005)

Hmmmm, hab leider nur ne analoge Cam --> muss erstmal scannen!

Aber so mit stahlkurbeln und so is meins fei nich, wa? Ich steh halt auf Alu!
Wochenende müsste dat Bildsche eigentlich da sein...


----------



## moth (31. Mai 2005)

VitaminFR schrieb:
			
		

> das "natur" smith sieht hammerböse aus!
> 
> da hat der arni echt was schönes gemalt!




WAR ICH NICHT!!! Flo wars!!!

...mit dem smith hat ich nix zu tun!!


----------



## moth (31. Mai 2005)

so, hier mal meine aktuelle konfiguration des orange... das smith is leider immernoch rahmen pur


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juni 2005)

hier meinz  









mit KHUJAND





foto by TinaS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (2. Juni 2005)

hübsche rad dem is!!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juni 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> hübsche rad dem is!!



div. teile von mir   ,- 
aufgebaut bei Meister-Dieter


----------



## MTXR (2. Juni 2005)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut .. an eine fox hatte ich auch schon gedacht... aber preis


----------



## trialer1 (2. Juni 2005)

Hier is mein Agent  
Is Zwar noch in der Aufbauophase, aber is schon ein geiles Ding  

http://img33.echo.cx/img33/8143/agent0015mu.jpg

Ich mach mir warscheinlich wieda ne Page. Da wirds denn Viiiiiel über Agent geben.


----------



## Kieferos (3. Juni 2005)




----------



## aurelio (3. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

>



schönes Rad =) 

Wie lange fährst Du denn schon die Vbrake mit der atomlab ? Die Felge sieht farblich ja noch top aus...


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juni 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> schönes Rad =)
> 
> Wie lange fährst Du denn schon die Vbrake mit der atomlab ? Die Felge sieht farblich ja noch top aus...



in der Tat! Schau dir meine Pimp an


----------



## Kieferos (3. Juni 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> in der Tat! Schau dir meine Pimp an



Die wurde auch nur 4 Wochen richtig effektiv gefahren !


----------



## oxoxo (3. Juni 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



starke Truppe  dream Bike  
endlich mal wieder einer mit Bremsen. Die Fox passt Super.

darf man erfahren was für eine RAL Farbe dat ist? Ich will mir auch eins in spezieller Farbe machen lassen.

Grüsse
Ste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (3. Juni 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> in der Tat! Schau dir meine Pimp an





			
				Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Die wurde auch nur 4 Wochen richtig effektiv gefahren !



Jo hatte mir schon gedacht das Du die noch nicht lange fährst. Da die ja irgentwann nicht mehr so schön aussieht, werd ich an meinem Atomlab Hinterrad wohl doch erstmal ne mech. Disc dranschrauben. Mal sehen...


----------



## MTXR (3. Juni 2005)

@ meister dieter :
wie viel wiegt dein orange jetzt ?
die fox haut das gewicht natürlich gut nach unten ...


----------



## trialer1 (6. Juni 2005)

Hey Leute, ich wollte mein Agent auch ma on stellen, aber wie mach ich das, dass das Bild direkt im Forum groß angezeigt wird?
Thx


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Juni 2005)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute, ich wollte mein Agent auch ma on stellen, aber wie mach ich das, dass das Bild direkt im Forum groß angezeigt wird?
> Thx



Foto irgendwo hochladen und dann mit dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tag verlinken.

gruss
Basti


----------



## moth (6. Juni 2005)

ich erlaube mir mal das rad vom philip (aus ffm) hier zu ziegen, schaut nämlich wie ich finde shcon recht schnieke aus...

MfG Arni


----------



## MTXR (6. Juni 2005)

duftes ding !   
mir missfälltr nur die schwere DJ Street


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## club old boy (6. Juni 2005)

hömma, kratzt die hose nicht unter den armen? 

kleines späßle gemacht...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juni 2005)

oxoxo schrieb:
			
		

> starke Truppe  dream Bike
> endlich mal wieder einer mit Bremsen. Die Fox passt Super.
> 
> darf man erfahren was für eine RAL Farbe dat ist? Ich will mir auch eins in spezieller Farbe machen lassen.
> ...


Ich meine es wäre 5015,is auf jeden fall signalblau!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> @ meister dieter :
> wie viel wiegt dein orange jetzt ?
> die fox haut das gewicht natürlich gut nach unten ...


Das bike wiegt 13.45 kg.


----------



## Guru (7. Juni 2005)

13,5? Trotz 2 Bremsen? Ullala... Was isn daran soooo leicht? Weil meien Gabel auch nur 1,89kg wiegt, mein Bike insgesamt aber 14,3 :/


----------



## Kieferos (7. Juni 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann dürften die Felgen Mammoths sein und die sind doch nicht gerade so schwer !


----------



## Guru (7. Juni 2005)

Hab grad nachgerechnet bei meinem, komm doch auf weniger Gewicht, und zwar folgendes


Rahmen: Agent, schwarz-matt			*2750*
Gabel: MZ Z1 `97 -> 75- 80mm			*1900*
Felgen: vorne ST, hinten Atomlab DHR, beide 24"	*1270*
Speichen: DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0			*480*
Nippel: DT Messing schwarz (68 Stück)		*300*
Reifen: Kenda K-Rad				*1480*
Schläuche: Ritchey Light				*360*
Luft:				                          x
Naben: vorne DT Onyx , hinten: Alutech Singlespeed	*900*
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig Pro				*180*
Lenker + Vorbau: Hussefelt (Lenker auf 62mm)		*570*
Sattelstütze: noname				*250*
Sattel: wtp throne				             *600*
Bremse: HS33 2005 hinten				*400*
Kette: Cool Chain gekürzt				*350*
Pedale: Dmr V8				             *600*
Kurbeln: Truvativ Hussefelt mit 38er Saint KB mit Gigapipe DH				                                                   *1100*
BMX-BB-Adapter Truvativ				*150*
Griffe: noname				              *150*

Sind dann 13,8 Kilo... Fehlt noch was?
Bild hab ich immer noch net


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juni 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> 13,5? Trotz 2 Bremsen? Ullala... Was isn daran soooo leicht? Weil meien Gabel auch nur 1,89kg wiegt, mein Bike insgesamt aber 14,3 :/


Hab andere Reifen montiert(Schwalbe Racing Ralf) sind super leicht und rollen auch noch gut ab,bisschen Innenlagertuning,9fachKette,den Rest sieht man ja... Vorher(wie auf dem Bild)hatte es 14,4kg


----------



## MTXR (7. Juni 2005)

mein smith wird sich auch so zwischen 15 und 16 kg niederlassen.  
wobei ich zuuu leichte bikes auch net sonderlich gut finde. 

meiner meinung nach sollte ein gewisses gewicht schon vorhaden sein.


----------



## Guru (8. Juni 2005)

cewl @ dieter 

eig. müsste man mal ein agententreff in venedig veranstalten


----------



## moth (8. Juni 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> cewl @ dieter
> 
> eig. müsste man mal ein agententreff in venedig veranstalten



venedig????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2005)

ihr seid doch nur ein paar männickes


----------



## Kieferos (8. Juni 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> ihr seid doch nur ein paar männickes



Es sind schon erschreckend viele...... fast zu viele....


----------



## Guru (8. Juni 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> venedig????



Anspielung auf ein uraltes Brettspiel


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind schon erschreckend viele...... fast zu viele....




aber nette


----------



## Kieferos (8. Juni 2005)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> aber nette



Verrückte trifft das ganze glaube ich ein bisschen besser


----------



## MTXR (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Verrückte trifft das ganze glaube ich ein bisschen besser



  rischtisch !


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Verrückte trifft das ganze glaube ich ein bisschen besser




Sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Bluna?!?


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Verrückte trifft das ganze glaube ich ein bisschen besser



in der Tat 

nee, ist doch schön, dass sich so viele Leute an den wunderschönen Rahmen von agent!bikes erfreuen! Ich freue mich darüber sehr und stehe damit nicht alleine da 

Schönen Gruss,
Basti


----------



## moth (8. Juni 2005)

ich schließe mich mit großer zustimmung meinem vorschreiber an!

Gruß Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juni 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> ich schließe mich mit großer zustimmung meinem vorschreiber an!
> 
> Gruß Arni



Das ist aber schön  

Basti


----------



## oxoxo (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind schon erschreckend viele...... fast zu viele....



... und es werden immer mehr. Demnächst geht ein Satz Agenten Bikes Richtung Schweizer Berge und wird ihre Jünger finden...


----------



## Kieferos (8. Juni 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> in der Tat
> nee, ist doch schön, dass sich so viele Leute an den wunderschönen Rahmen von agent!bikes erfreuen! Ich freue mich darüber sehr und stehe damit nicht alleine da
> Schönen Gruss,
> Basti



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das nicht so proppe finde. Mit meinem alten Steppenwolf stand ich im Forum so ziemlich alleine rum (gab zwar ein paar andere, aber nicht so viele wie es Agents gibt). Genau das selbe geht bei Revell, On-One, NPJ usw. ab. Es hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## crazy-spy (8. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das nicht so proppe finde. Mit meinem alten Steppenwolf stand ich im Forum so ziemlich alleine rum (gab zwar ein paar andere, aber nicht so viele wie es Agents gibt). Genau das selbe geht bei Revell, On-One, NPJ usw. ab. Es hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...



Soviele agent!bikes wie NPJ etc. gibt es definitiv nicht 
Klar, es fällt auf, weil sich die agent fahrer alle an einem Platz tummeln, daher wirkt die Zahl riesig.... 

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Molox (8. Juni 2005)

update:







mit neuem kb und kette beides im detail:


----------



## moth (9. Juni 2005)

schaut fein aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomium (9. Juni 2005)

hm... so in etwas wird meins dann auch aussehen (nur von den frben her).

sag ma bissl was zu den parts

mfg flo


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich das nicht so proppe finde. Mit meinem alten Steppenwolf stand ich im Forum so ziemlich alleine rum (gab zwar ein paar andere, aber nicht so viele wie es Agents gibt). Genau das selbe geht bei Revell, On-One, NPJ usw. ab. Es hat seine Vor- und Nachteile...




Kieferos 
was soll ich den sagen,- bin wohl mit meinem HEADHUNTER ganz allein auf weiter flur


----------



## Molox (9. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hm... so in etwas wird meins dann auch aussehen (nur von den frben her).
> 
> sag ma bissl was zu den parts
> 
> mfg flo




ja also die parts sind nicht so das wahre...
was ich noch auswechseln werde ist die gabel lenker und vorbau und dann den lrs und dann würde ich hinten eine hs33 fahren weil die julie total für den arsch ist...
also jetzt sind die parts:
Rahmen klar ne 
gabel dj 3 04 läuft an der einen seite aus
lrs single track mit deore naben   ... aber es geht (hinten ist auf ss umgebaut und ein 13 t ritzel)
Kurbel Mrp mit wtp stereo sprocket 30t
Kette ist einen Shadow Conspiracy Interlock Chain
Pedale Da bomb mit total lange pins... habe ich schon schlechte erfahrungen   
lenker noch amoeba und vorbau auch aber ich muss sagen es erfüllt seinen zweck
das rad wiegt so etwa 14-15 kg aber ich habe nicht auf das gewicht geachtet es sind z.B. noch downhill schläuche drine   
achso reifen = dmr moto und steuersatz fsa sky pilot... 
ich habe das jetzt einfach schnell runtergeschrieben also nicht auf irgend welche fehler achten   
so ich geh jetzt mal zum zahnarzt  


edit: sattel = sdg sattelstütze= keine ahnung aber ich habe noch eine ritchey hier liegen bin aber zu faul den sattel umzuschrauben


----------



## Atomium (9. Juni 2005)

also... ich hab jez mal zwei bilder aus dem thread geklaut... sry, ich hoffe es macht euch nix aus 

hab sie farblich mal so eingefärbt, wie mein bike etwa aussehen soll.






oder






mfg flo


----------



## Molox (9. Juni 2005)

meins ist schöner als basti seins


----------



## MTXR (9. Juni 2005)

nett nett ! gefällt mir echt gut !
ich hab in willingen einen holländer mit einem smith getroffen !  
aber ich finde die anzahl an agents ist genau richtig ... und wenn ich meine formulas verkauft habe (suche immer noch nen käufer) 
dann werde ich auch endlich fahren können !!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Juni 2005)

so meins, schaut bitte in meine galerie die bilder sind zu groß sry!


----------



## AerO (10. Juni 2005)

wie wärs denn mal mit kette kürzen, damit du die kurzen kettenstreben wirklich effektiv nutzen kannst?!


----------



## Atomium (10. Juni 2005)

ok.. und mit wem redest du?
1. bei allen bilder is der radstand so kurz wie er nur geht
2. ich hab kein bike, mich kannst du nicht meinen


----------



## Bikefritzel (11. Juni 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit neuem kb und kette beides im detail:


Welche Kette isn dat?



			
				KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> Kieferos
> was soll ich den sagen,- bin wohl mit meinem HEADHUNTER ganz allein auf weiter flur



Wie fährt sich die Gabel?

mfg
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieferos (11. Juni 2005)

Bikefritzel schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Kette isn dat?




Shadow Interlock


----------



## Kieferos (11. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ok.. und mit wem redest du?
> 1. bei allen bilder is der radstand so kurz wie er nur geht



Bei pSyChOgRiNsEr !


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Juni 2005)

warum kürzen??????????????????
nur spannen oder? und damit hab ich s halt nich so drauf!


----------



## Kieferos (11. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> warum kürzen??????????????????
> nur spannen oder? und damit hab ich s halt nich so drauf!



??? Er meinte, dass du die Kette mal kürzen sollst, um die kleinstmögliche Kettenstrebenlänge zu fahren. Dadurch wird der Rahmen agiler.


----------



## trialer1 (12. Juni 2005)

Hi. Hier ist mein Agent. Hoffe es klappt das er im Forum angzeigt wird.


----------



## trialer1 (12. Juni 2005)

ohhhh shit... viel zu groß.. ich änder das nochmal... sry leute.


----------



## MTXR (12. Juni 2005)

hast das bild auch in noch größer ??   

aber bike gefällt.


----------



## Atomium (12. Juni 2005)

:O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O 

grooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *lufthol* oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooß

aber hammer.. sieht echt goil aus.. ich hoff meins schaut au so gut aus


----------



## trialer1 (12. Juni 2005)

Würd mein Bild gern nochma zeigen in bisl kleiner. Wie lad ich die denn auf meinen Account.. Ich habs im Moment sonst nur so groß online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomium (12. Juni 2005)

einfach bei deiner gallery auf bilder hinzufügen klicken..

die solltest du hier finden: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=18513


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juni 2005)

Bikefritzel ,-die gabel fährt sich "Marzocchi like"   ,-dennoch würde ich zur zeit ne R-S-Pike vorziehen   
die MZ"ts brechen zur zeit der reihe nach,-und die cosmic spackos nehmen sich da nix von an  ,- wird zeit das Marzocchi mal nen denkzettel bekommt ! ! !

gruss
artur


----------



## psycco (14. Juni 2005)

soooooooo mein ganzer stolz


----------



## moth (14. Juni 2005)

kerle wasn geräääät!

ich würde mir mal bilder im freien wünschen, da sollte der lack viel besser zur geltung kommen oder?

MfG Arni


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (14. Juni 2005)

boa krass  !!!!111
aber kannst du mir mal die farbe verraten die bei dir druff is?? "flipflop lila"?????

und reifen breite???

danke


----------



## moth (14. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> und reifen breite???



ich denke mal das sind 2.6er gazzas in 24", schauen extrem bös aus weil die kleinen breiten dinger durch die hohe felge nach dicken schwarzen ringen aussehen 

MfG Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

So hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem smith. Lenker und Sattel werden demnächst noch gewechselt...











I love it


----------



## Molox (14. Juni 2005)

ist der rahmen s oder l?
wir sehen uns bestimmt noch...
wie fährt sich die gabel?
habe dich ja im twenty inch gesehen habe ich aber auch schon in dem anderen thema geschrieben


----------



## moth (14. Juni 2005)

superfeines gerät!!! ist ja echt klasse was ihr so aus den rahmen macht 

gefällt mir sehr gut!! ...nur irgendwie müsste ich nicht jedes bild kommentieren oder?? 


MfG Arni


----------



## MTXR (14. Juni 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> gefällt mir sehr gut!! ...nur irgendwie müsste ich nicht jedes bild kommentieren oder??
> 
> 
> MfG Arni



keine sorge ! das machst du schon ganz gut


----------



## moth (14. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> keine sorge ! das machst du schon ganz gut



ja, meinste? ...dann kann ich nun wohl in aller ruhe meine bierchen trinken gehen... prösterchen


----------



## MTXR (14. Juni 2005)

proust !
hmm ich hab mal überlegt mir eine rock shox (normalerweise hege ich hass gegen diesen namen) Pike SL in mein smith zu bauen ... 
Preis liegt bei 350 und ich bekomme noch Prozente. 
Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt einen schlechten eindruck von RS   
aber das gewicht ist ok und die 95mm für dirt/street und dann 130 für so n bisschen freeride sind ja eigentlich perfekt ... 

was meint ihr ?


----------



## aurelio (14. Juni 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> ist der rahmen s oder l?
> wir sehen uns bestimmt noch...
> wie fährt sich die gabel?
> habe dich ja im twenty inch gesehen habe ich aber auch schon in dem anderen thema geschrieben



Das ist der m/L Rahmen mit 2 cm längerem Oberrohr gegenüber dem s/M. Gabel fährt sich wunderbar, ist halt kein Leichtgewicht.

Stimmt, habe mir die Kurbel im Twenty Ich einbauen lassen...

@moth: Danke für das Kompliment


----------



## psycco (14. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> boa krass  !!!!111
> aber kannst du mir mal die farbe verraten die bei dir druff is?? "flipflop lila"?????
> 
> und reifen breite???
> ...



joa das ist flipflop lack mit der farbe grün-blau-lila 

sieht geil aus^^

ja und es sind 2.6er gazzaloddis


----------



## Atomium (15. Juni 2005)

hm... und der 2.6er passt da rein? weil der orange is ja nur bis 2.35 ausgelegt. bzw es wird so gesagt. meiner kommt erst diw tage... sonst könnt ich das ja auch beurteilen.


----------



## dopamean (15. Juni 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> So hier mal 2 Bilder von meinem smith. Lenker und Sattel werden demnächst noch gewechselt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Phätes Rad. 
Ein Traum in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. Juni 2005)

hm weil eigentlich wollte ich denk flip flop rot sber der marc hat mich falsch beraten   egal sieht trotzdem geil aus


----------



## moth (15. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hm... und der 2.6er passt da rein? weil der orange is ja nur bis 2.35 ausgelegt. bzw es wird so gesagt. meiner kommt erst diw tage... sonst könnt ich das ja auch beurteilen.



der orange hat genau 7cm platz im yoke, beim smith sinds 8,5cm - so zumindest meine messungen!

nochma nen bild zum verdeutlichen wieviel platz da is! ...sorry für den staub aufm rahmen, aber hinterm sofa hat mans meistens nicht so rein 


MfG Arni


----------



## Atomium (15. Juni 2005)

hm.. ok danke erstma.. aber wieso hast du n smith hinter deinem sofa am gammeln? is das normal????  kannst n auch mir schenken, dann wird er wenigstens sinnvoll genutzt 

und wie breit isn n 2.6er gazzi? laut meiner rechnung hat der 6.5 cm, sollte also passen, weil ich überlege mir die auch zu holen.

mfg flo


----------



## moth (15. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> und wie breit isn n 2.6er gazzi?



nokian gibt den mit 62mm breite an. sollte also bei gut zentriertem laufrad in 24" auf jeder seite 4mm platz haben - auch auf kürzester kettenstrebenlänge!

quelle: http://www.suomityres.fi/bike/dhspecs/index.htm

MfG Arni

PS: das ding "vergammelt" hinterm sofa weil ich keine teile für habe - aber gabel kommt wohl demnächst, fehlen mir aber immernoch laufräder und bremsen


----------



## Atomium (15. Juni 2005)

das arme teil  fühlt sich bestimmt unbeachtet...

aber danke für die infos


----------



## psycco (16. Juni 2005)

muuh, ja passt und hat links und rechts ca. n halben zentimeter platz.

ich hab ne acht drin bzw. ne leichte, aber liegt am mantel der is ja neu deswegen is der noch bissl am eiern, trotzdem noch genug platz links und rechts 

habs jetzt aber ein loch hinter gemacht, hab nämlich mein schaltwerk abmontiert  und fahr jetzt ohne...trotzdem single speed !


----------



## Guru (17. Juni 2005)

Da hab ich nu mal ein Bildchen von meiner Möhre, leider von so ner bekackten Handycam, total fürn Arsch von der Quali her...

Egal.

Hier mal Teileliste:

Rahmen - Agent Orange
Gabel -   Marzocchi Z1 97
Lenker/Vorbau - Truvativ Hussefelt
Bremse - HS33 2005
Sattel - WTP Throne
Pedale - DMR V8
Reifen - Kenda K-rad 24/2,3
Schläuche - Ritchey Light
VR - Sun Rims Singletrack, DT Competition Speichen, DT Nippel, DT Onyx Nabe
HR - Atomlab Traimpimp DHR, DT Competition Speichen, DT Nippel, Alutech SS-Nabe, 16Zähne
Kette - KoolChain
Sattelstütze - noname
Innenlager - Truvativ GigaPipe + Truvativ BMX BB Adapter
Kurbeln - Truvativ Hussefelt
Kettenblatt - Shimano Saint 36t (hier nochmal thx an schnizzzlll  )

war das alles? Glaub schon. Egal.

Gewicht müssten 13,7kg sein ohne Dreck.
Geil zu fahren, ich änder nix mehr bis auf Gabelfederweg und Sattelstütze.

Gruuuuuuuuuß vom glücklichen Guru 


edit: 
Hab nochn Bild mit mehr "hell" gefunden


----------



## MTXR (17. Juni 2005)

gefällt mir bis auf die farbe der gabel sehr gut !

...meine parts sollten in den nächsten atgen kommen und dann hab ich das bike fast fertig. brauch ich nur noch ne neue gabel, weil meine gebrochen ist... aber zum posen reichts erstmal


----------



## Guru (17. Juni 2005)

agent orange braucht ne orangene Gabel, logo oder? 

Werd noch das silberne schwarz lackieren (lassen), dann isses eig. fertsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (17. Juni 2005)

ist die rahmenfarbe schwarz ???
denn dann geht das mit der orangenen gabel ... ich habs irgendwie wieder für so einen grünen flip-flop lack gehalten 

wie sieht das bike denn mit der dj3 aus ??


----------



## trialer1 (18. Juni 2005)

Hier. Endlich. Hier is mein Agent. Dazu gleich nochn bisl Action  





Und Hier die Action


----------



## MTXR (18. Juni 2005)

beides schön   
und das bike sieht auch so leicht aus ... meins wird bestimmt das schwerste agent hier


----------



## Guru (20. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ist die rahmenfarbe schwarz ???
> denn dann geht das mit der orangenen gabel ... ich habs irgendwie wieder für so einen grünen flip-flop lack gehalten
> 
> wie sieht das bike denn mit der dj3 aus ??





Is matt-schwarz 

DJ3 war noch nie dran und wenns nach mir geht, kommt sie das auch nie... wiegt halt über n kilo mehr als die z1


----------



## Xiao (20. Juni 2005)

dann will ich doch meins auch mal reinstellen   






achja das flip flop rot


----------



## MTXR (20. Juni 2005)

@ guro ... schon klar. wollte nur wissen, wie das so vom aussehen her kommt.
ich überlege mir auch so eine alte marzocchi zu kaufen. nur ob die dann auch die ganze action aushalten auch wenn mal was daneben geht bei 70kg fahrer+15 kg bike binsch mir net so sicher ....

@xiao : ich seh nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomium (20. Juni 2005)

xiao: schaut chic aus! ich würd mir aber noch ne schwarze sattelstütze zulegen.

hab heute das geld für mein orange überwiesen, ich hoffe, der kommt noch die woche. ich hüpf schon die ganze zeit durch die wohnung  (vorfreude ist doch immernoch die schönste)

mfg flo


----------



## Kieferos (20. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> @ guro ... schon klar. wollte nur wissen, wie das so vom aussehen her kommt.
> ich überlege mir auch so eine alte marzocchi zu kaufen. nur ob die dann auch die ganze action aushalten auch wenn mal was daneben geht bei 70kg fahrer+15 kg bike binsch mir net so sicher ....



Ich wiege 87 Kg .....


----------



## MTXR (20. Juni 2005)

und wie halten die gabeln so ?
also so ne alte marzocchi ... da hab ich doch schon irgendwie angst vor die kaputt zu machen ...


----------



## Guru (21. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> und wie halten die gabeln so ?
> also so ne alte marzocchi ... da hab ich doch schon irgendwie angst vor die kaputt zu machen ...




Ich wieg 65 kilo, also eher leicht 

Aber so bissi verbogen isse schon, sie "hängt durch", wenn ihr wisst, was ich damit meine? also praktisch so ->  ")"    ca. nen halben cm

Ich glaube (!), das wäre nicht so krass, wenn ich se getravelt hätte auf 7 oder 8 cm (so hat se 10), weiss es aber natürlich net


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (23. Juni 2005)

... tja, ich wart noch auf die Laufräder, dann gibts auch was zu sehen. Aber schön dass er überhaupt mal da ist =)

cu


----------



## MTXR (23. Juni 2005)

meine kurbel ist endlich da und hab auch schon die 155mm achse .
jetzt fehlt nur noch ne gabel, kette und ein kettenblatt...bzw kettenblatt hab ich aber das wird ne übergangslösung sein.

also leute ... kauft meine bremsen damit ich endlich ne neue gabel kaufen kann !!


----------



## moth (23. Juni 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und hab auch schon die 155mm achse [...]



wieso... was? wofür???


----------



## MTXR (23. Juni 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> wieso... was? wofür???



fürs hinterrad   



...nee is für die kurbäl


----------



## Atomium (25. Juni 2005)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HEUTE is mein orange und noch paar andere parts angekommen. hab gleich ma die teile zusammengebaut und paar pix gemacht. die pix findet ihr unter http://atomium.kryzz.com/Neues Bike/

nächste woche kommt dann mein lrs an und dann gehts rund.

so long...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. Juni 2005)

hat einer mal ein bild von nem orange mit ner shiver sc???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (27. Juni 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer mal ein bild von nem orange mit ner shiver sc???????





agent orange und shiver ?!? wozu


----------



## Kieferos (27. Juni 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> agent orange und shiver ?!? wozu



Fahrradfahren !


----------



## MTXR (27. Juni 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> agent orange und shiver ?!? wozu



dual ? soft freeride ? 
..oder wozu sonst ?


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (27. Juni 2005)

Ein besseres Bild kommt hoffentlich bald ;(

Komponenten:

Rahmen: Agent!Bikes Orange
Gabel: RockShox Psylo SL 04
Laufräder: Veltec DH / Atomlab Trailpimp
Bremse: Formula Oro 180mm
Sattel: SDG Freestyle
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Double Clamp
Sattelklemme: Spank
Vorbau / Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Innenlager: Truvativ
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller​
cu


----------



## Guru (27. Juni 2005)

Jawoll, noch so ein Alu-Schwein wie ich 

Hält ne Psylo street aus?


gute Farbkomponentenwahl


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (27. Juni 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll, noch so ein Alu-Schwein wie ich
> 
> Hält ne Psylo street aus?



Bis jetzt schon 



			
				Guru schrieb:
			
		

> gute Farbkomponentenwahl



Thx, kommt fast schon patriotisch, für mich als Ösi 

cu


----------



## MTXR (27. Juni 2005)

jo gefällt ganz gut ... hier mal meins :
ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber mit dieser gabel wird man es wohl nicht mehr shen (gebrochen an der 2003 typischen stelle) und es sieht einfach nur geil aus^^
es fehlen halt nur noch : kette, kettenblatt und gabel. soll eigentlich ne fox vanilla r von 2005 werden aber ich finde der Marzocchi Schriftzug passt da endgeil   












kette wird ne KMC Kool Chain und kettenblatt will ich das von metal bikes :
http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/images/big/mb_sprocket.jpg

edit : sattelstütze und lenker werden noch gekürzt 

MfG Patrick


----------



## Atomium (27. Juni 2005)

ähm..

wo isn die gebrochen???

schon mal dran gedacht den konusring komplett über die gabel zu ziehn? hilft vielleicht bissl was.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (27. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ähm..
> 
> wo isn die gebrochen???
> 
> schon mal dran gedacht den konusring komplett über die gabel zu ziehn? hilft vielleicht bissl was.



Wann ist eigentlich deines endlich komplett? Den Rahmen und die Gabel hast ja schon, wann kommt denn endlich der LRS? 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (27. Juni 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ähm..
> 
> wo isn die gebrochen???
> 
> schon mal dran gedacht den konusring komplett über die gabel zu ziehn? hilft vielleicht bissl was.



könnte ich mal machen aber dann müsste ich de da ja wieder ab machen und die gabel kann ich eh net weiter fahren. oder ich lass mir die ganz neu aufmöbeln ...
aber wird wohl eher die fox   


PS: bin einfach nur zu faul


----------



## Atomium (27. Juni 2005)

jo....

des geld für mein lrs hab ich heute überwiesen, ich denke ( bzw hoffe ) dass der noch die woche kommt. dann fehlt noch a bremse aber da bekomm ich ne hope m4!!! 

@ shAdoW: lass ma deine kette noch bissl kürzen


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juni 2005)

ne shiver zum tiefsten suburbanen    

ja dadran hab ich halt gedacht urben und ob ich mir vllt sowas reinbauen soll wobei mir die gabel en bissel zu klein is leider.... die von 2002 wäre perfekt


----------



## psycco (30. Juni 2005)

puuuuuuuuh, ich will mein agent orange noch pimpen -.-

keine ahnung, was ich noch machen soll 

aber ich liebe es einfach bin hilfreich für tipps *hehe*


----------



## Kieferos (30. Juni 2005)

psycco schrieb:
			
		

> puuuuuuuuh, ich will mein agent orange noch pimpen -.-
> 
> keine ahnung, was ich noch machen soll
> 
> aber ich liebe es einfach bin hilfreich für tipps *hehe*



Foddo ? Teileliste ?


----------



## psycco (30. Juni 2005)

siehe seite 3^^ für fotos...

edit: sorry seite 4 so ziemlich in der mitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (30. Juni 2005)

@psycco :

wie wärs mit einemschönen paar hammer bremsen ?
findest du in meiner signatur


----------



## Kieferos (30. Juni 2005)

Wie wäre es mit einer richtigen SSP Nabe ? Oder hattest du einfach nur den Schaltzug noch nicht dran ?


----------



## psycco (30. Juni 2005)

ich kauf mir jetzt ein ritzel  nur da hatte ich noch den neuner ritzelblock weil ich nicht wusste ob ich noch ma schaltwerk fahren will oder nicht.

bremsen werden demnächst auch gewechselt. aber chris king steuersatz oder sowas will ich nicht grad fahren^^

lenker und vorbau sind so knacke geil^^ will ich auch nicht wechseln...griffe hab ich erst neue für 30 O_O


----------



## MTXR (30. Juni 2005)

psycco schrieb:
			
		

> ich kauf mir jetzt ein ritzel  nur da hatte ich noch den neuner ritzelblock weil ich nicht wusste ob ich noch ma schaltwerk fahren will oder nicht.
> 
> bremsen werden demnächst auch gewechselt. aber chris king steuersatz oder sowas will ich nicht grad fahren^^
> 
> lenker und vorbau sind so knacke geil^^ will ich auch nicht wechseln...griffe hab ich erst neue für 30 O_O



hast denn interesse an den forumlas ??? 
denn wenn ich die verkauft habe kann ich auch endlich mein smith fertig stellen.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. Juni 2005)

also psyco, wenn du en bissel zu viel geld hast, kannstes auch an mich spenden


----------



## psycco (30. Juni 2005)

hehe ne formulas nicht, ich wollte mir ma zu testzwecken die the cleg holen 

aber das wird erst alles so anfang frühjahr da ich ja die teile, welche ich jetzt dran hab, noch im winter richtig ausfahren will 

pSyChOgRiNsEr zuviel hab ich nicht, kann man eigentlich nie haben.

aber ich finde meine bude jetzt schon extrem geil nur noch kleinigkeit reparieren und dann isses perfekt, für den moment. ich glaube man ist nie zufrieden. habt ihr trotzdem noch vorschläge?


----------



## eKual (1. Juli 2005)

Funghi schrieb:
			
		

> sowat habsch ja noch nie gesehen. Alles schwarz...blub!


 Nicht alles der bremshebel


----------



## aurelio (1. Juli 2005)

psycco schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich wollte mir ma zu testzwecken die the cleg holen



Naja, wenn Du ne Cleg holst, besorg Dir gleich noch ein paar Ohrstöpsel, wenns mal nass sein sollte. Gell Crossie ?   

Zitat von Crossie in Freiburg: "Sind jetzt alle wieder wach ?"


----------



## psycco (3. Juli 2005)

hey is die so laut bei nässe o.o?


----------



## Atari (3. Juli 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> in der Tat
> 
> nee, ist doch schön, dass sich so viele Leute an den wunderschönen Rahmen von agent!bikes erfreuen! Ich freue mich darüber sehr und stehe damit nicht alleine da
> 
> ...



Guter Witz .... aber wenn man mir nen Rahmen gibt der auch das hält was er verspricht nehme ich alles zurück...
viel spass allen mit den Adaptern...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juli 2005)

Atari schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Witz .... aber wenn man mir nen Rahmen gibt der auch das hält was er verspricht nehme ich alles zurück...
> viel spass allen mit den Adaptern...
> 
> cu



Hallo,

ich wäre dir sehr verbunden, wenn du aufhören würdest, überall mit deinem Problem anzukommen. Es ist uns bekannt, dass du das Problem hast und wir werden uns darum kümmern. Es haben jetzt auch alle gelesen, der Rest wird geklärt.

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## Atari (3. Juli 2005)

ah es wird also geklärt...toll damit ich mir dann nen neuen agent kaufen kann? schön wenn ich mir was neues hole dann ist stand der dinge das ich mir kein agent bikes hole Punkt !
da gebe ich leiber 600euro mehr aus für nen geiles nicolai mit richtigem Ausfallenden mit steckachse und meiner geo ...so und mach mich blos net dumm an ok?!

cu


----------



## crazy-spy (3. Juli 2005)

Atari schrieb:
			
		

> ah es wird also geklärt...toll damit ich mir dann nen neuen agent kaufen kann? schön wenn ich mir was neues hole dann ist stand der dinge das ich mir kein agent bikes hole Punkt !
> da gebe ich leiber 600euro mehr aus für nen geiles nicolai mit richtigem Ausfallenden mit steckachse und meiner geo ...so und mach mich blos net dumm an ok?!
> 
> cu



Hallo,

wo habe ich dich dumm angemacht? Bleib bitte sachlich und reg dich bitte wieder ab. So bringt es allen nichts.
Alles weitere sollten wir auf den eMail und PM Verkehr beschränken, dann wird das Forum hier nicht weiter vollgespammt.

Gruss,
Basti


----------



## Guru (4. Juli 2005)

Tsts, gehts nu hier auch schon los? Ganz ruhig Jungs!


Was ich hier aber geil finde, ist, wie alle den selben Rahmen haben (ok, 2) und trotzdem jedes Bike komplett anders aussieht und wirkt. Einfach zu krass! Müsste man mal alle nebeneinander stellen und kein Mensch würde glauben, dass das ein/zwei Rahmen ist!


----------



## MTXR (4. Juli 2005)

das ist das schöne daran ! meins wird auch in ca. 8tagen fertig sein (geburtstag) und mit fox vanilla etc wirds auch wieder ganz anders aussehen. 
agents werden halt nicht wie massenprodukte mit spezieller ausrüstung geliefert, sondern "roh" zum eigenaufbau.
zudem sind die agents auch noch in mehreren bereichen einsetzbar.


----------



## Atomium (4. Juli 2005)

so... dann bin ich wohl mal dran....


http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/flosbike/P7041573.JPG

http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/flosbike/P7041574.JPG

http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/flosbike/P7041575.JPG

http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/flosbike/P7041576.JPG

die woche kommt meine bremse und meine pedale noch, dann wird lenker, vorbau, sattel und sattelstütze noch getauscht. sollte nur erstmal rennen.


----------



## psycco (5. Juli 2005)

wieviel kostet denn so ein singlespeed ritzel kit oder wie man das nennt ?! und brauch ich da ne spezielle kette? bin sowas noch nie gefahren ._.


----------



## Atomium (5. Juli 2005)

hm... also entweder du nimmst gleich n hr mit singlespeed nabe, oder ne normale 8/9 fach schaltungsnabe, für die brauchst du aber n adapter zB von da bomb (16 bei bpo).
wenn du horizontale ausfaller hast brauchst du dann weiter nix. bei vertikalen ausfallern, ist unter umständen noch ein singlespeed kettenspanner nötig (zB dmr sts, bei bpo für 30). manchmal hat man auch glück mit der kettenstrebenlänge und kommt mit einem halben kettenglied aus.
kette kannst du eigentlich jede verwenden, die nich zu breit is, wie viele bmx ketten, und die, die nich zu lang sind wie zB ne sram pc59 oder ähnliches.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hm... also entweder du nimmst gleich n hr mit singlespeed nabe, oder ne normale 8/9 fach schaltungsnabe, fÃ¼r die brauchst du aber n adapter zB von da bomb (16â¬ bei bpo).
> wenn du horizontale ausfaller hast brauchst du dann weiter nix. bei vertikalen ausfallern, ist unter umstÃ¤nden noch ein singlespeed kettenspanner nÃ¶tig (zB dmr sts, bei bpo fÃ¼r 30â¬). manchmal hat man auch glÃ¼ck mit der kettenstrebenlÃ¤nge und kommt mit einem halben kettenglied aus.
> kette kannst du eigentlich jede verwenden, die nich zu breit is, wie viele bmx ketten, und die, die nich zu lang sind wie zB ne sram pc59 oder Ã¤hnliches.



Das Rizel, das bei dem DaBomb Adapter dabei ist, kann man allerdings NICHT mit einer 9fach Kette fahren, die Kettenbreite, die eine 8fach Kette hat, passt perfekt.
Nur so zur ErgÃ¤nzung 

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (5. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> so... dann bin ich wohl mal dran....
> 
> 
> http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/flosbike/P7041573.JPG
> ...



Fährts du so ganz ohne Bremse und mit Freilauf?
Falls ja:
Lebensmüde oder doch ein anderer grund?


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. Juli 2005)

Bikefritzel schrieb:
			
		

> Fährts du so ganz ohne Bremse und mit Freilauf?
> Falls ja:
> Lebensmüde oder doch ein anderer grund?



Ähm... es steht doch drunter im Text, dass seine Bremse noch kommt...



cu


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Juli 2005)

Zwecks Optik den Sattel nen kleinen Ticken steiler stellen und dann passts 
Und zum Thema Brakeless: Es sollte jeder mal probiert haben. Bin nen guten Monat gezwungenerweise brakeless gefahren und das schult sehr. Hab in den 4 Wochen ne Menge gelernt und mir is einiges bewusst geworden. Also ich kanns empfehlen, aber sachte, Unfallgefahr ist um einiges höher 

Schönen Gruss,
Basti


----------



## Atomium (6. Juli 2005)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, ne Bikefritzel? 

Und brakeless fahren is garnich so schlimm. man lernt echt mit dem richtigen speed anzufahren und so... ich glaub wenn ich noch paar wochen ohne bremsen fahre könnt ich auf die sogar verzicht. aber für n abu wäre ne bremse doch recht hilfreich.
nur wenn ich hier in der stadt rumgurke muss ich verdammt vorsichtig sein, hier sind alle autofahrer gestört, besonders die, die ich kenn 
wenn echt mal was sein sollte, stellt man sein fuß aufs hr und steht auch nach n paa metern, wenns nich grad geregnet hat...

wenn ich denn sattel steiler stell, hab ich das problem, dass ich immer runterrutsche und das mach garkein spaß mehr dann...


----------



## MTXR (6. Juli 2005)

also ich bin auch zwangsweise ca. nen monat brakeless gefahren (mim bmx) und das einzige problem was ich hatte war, dass ich im sraßenverkehr net mehr so schnell fahren konnte. macht aber net sehr viel. fuß zwischen rahmen und rad und es blockiert . 
hab jetzt aber wieder eine dran. man ist einfach insgesamt n bisschen sicherer. 
ausserdem geht die schuhsohle kaputt (erst schwarze streifen, später kein profil und dann loch)


----------



## Bikefritzel (6. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, ne Bikefritzel?



SORRY


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Juli 2005)

@ atomium: was fährst du für en innenlager? oder mit adapter


----------



## waschbär (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich war auf der suche nach nem neuen Rahmen und irgendwie bin ich auf Agent Bikes gekommen, ich muss sagen einfach nur geil was ihr aus den Rahmen macht.

Werd mir da mal den Smith kaufen. (es ist so ein geiles gefühl endlich nen Rahmen gefunden zu haben    )

Ich danke euch für diesen Post mit den richtig vielen guten Ideen. Viel Spaß noch mit euren Orange´s und Smith´s.

Ein zu kleiner Kona- Fahrer


----------



## crazy-spy (6. Juli 2005)

waschbär schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Ich war auf der suche nach nem neuen Rahmen und irgendwie bin ich auf Agent Bikes gekommen, ich muss sagen einfach nur geil was ihr aus den Rahmen macht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

dankeschön! Freut mich echt, dass Dir unser Rahmen so gut gefällt und Du dich zum Kauf entschieden hast. Wünsche dir vorab schonmal viel Spass mit dem Rahmen und poste dann bei Zeiten dein Setup 

Schönen Gruss,
Basti


----------



## Atomium (6. Juli 2005)

jo pSyChOgRiNsEr ich fahr n truvativ gigapipe team dh mit 118er achse und dem agent!bikes adapter von bmx auf bsa maß... wieso fragste?

edit: ich glaube ich hab es aber schon wieder zertreten... muss es morgen ma ausbauen und gucken.. kann ja net sein

JETZT kann ich ja auch mal erwähnen, dass mein Bike nur 12.9kg wiegt  bin ich stolz drauf


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (7. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT kann ich ja auch mal erwähnen, dass mein Bike nur 12.9kg wiegt  bin ich stolz drauf



Meins wiegt 14,2 kg... liegt aber vermutlich an den Trailpimps ^^  aber was bleibt einem über, wenn man zu dumm zum Fahren ist und die STs im Nu verbeult...

cu


----------



## Pascal464 (7. Juli 2005)

Hey,
hab den thread gerade erst "gefunden"... dann packe ich hier auch ma zwoi bildchen rein, allerdeings ist das Bild noch mit der gerade ausgebauten Gabel, nächste Woche kommt ne 2004er Drop Off II. Soweit bin ich aber super zufrieden mit dem Bike, macht echt nur Spass  

ach wo ich schonmal dabei bin, hat jemand nen Plan ob man die Drop off ohne kit oder so "tieferlegen" kann? Finde dass 130mm für die Geometrie zu viel sind, 100mm sind perfekt. Also wie bekomme ich die um 3cm runter?!


----------



## MTXR (8. Juli 2005)

schniekes bike ! gefällt mir echt gut   
und mit der drop off wirds noch besser aussehen ! 
zum reduzieren der gabel kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen aber frag einfach mal bei www.bikestop.de an, was das kosten soll.


----------



## Pascal464 (8. Juli 2005)

danke!  

Mit der Drop off sieht es auf jeden fall geiler aus!
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft dass ich die drop off selber, sprich mit na säge tieferlegen kann... mir hat mal jemand erzählzt in einer Dj müsse man irgendwelche hülsen oder buchsen absägen, und so könnte man den federweg mehr oder weniger selbst einstellen... alternativ gibts halt noch die möglichkeit das dj innenleben einfach da rein zu bauen, das geht auf jeden fall...


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Meine Meinung kennst du ja bereits Pascal  

zum Thema traveln: ja, das stimmt! Es gibt auch ein ausfühlriches Tutorial dazu mit Bildern! Such mal danach! Nen 2003er DJ3 130mm Innenleben hätt ich noch...


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2005)

Pascal464 schrieb:
			
		

> danke!
> 
> Mit der Drop off sieht es auf jeden fall geiler aus!
> Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft dass ich die drop off selber, sprich mit na säge tieferlegen kann... mir hat mal jemand erzählzt in einer Dj müsse man irgendwelche hülsen oder buchsen absägen, und so könnte man den federweg mehr oder weniger selbst einstellen... alternativ gibts halt noch die möglichkeit das dj innenleben einfach da rein zu bauen, das geht auf jeden fall...



Hey Pascal, du Held! Ich fahr die Drop Off 2 doch auch mit etwa 100mm (bald auch am Schmidt   )! Das hab ich mit dem Bären runtergetravelt, das Kit kostet etwa 50 Euro bei Kay. Am besten du nimmst ein Kit von der Dirt Jumper Serie, dann wird die Gabel noch härter. Fang bloß net an zu sägen, alleine wegen der Garantie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Ja, bau lieber ein DJ Kit ein und modifizier das! Da geht das Traveln auf jeden Fall... wie gesagt, nen 130er DJ3 Kit hätt ich komplett und völlig intakt günstig abzugeben, wenn du magst...


----------



## Pascal464 (9. Juli 2005)

ach der pesling.... moin, biste hier regelmäßig aktiv oder nur zufällig hier? wann kommt dein schmidt? und in was für na farbe? Biste denn dein Brave schon losgeworden? komm ma wieder nach hombruch!

@basti: hmmm, nen 130mm innenleben? bringt mir das was? denn ich will ja weniger FW... oder meinste an dem innenleben kann ich modifizieren? Wieso dann nicht an dem original von der Drop off? Wegen Garantie? Weil wenn das was du hast auf 100mm zu reduzieren wäre wäre das klasse 

dumeinst da geht traveln auf jeden fall? weißt du wie?


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Bei dem DJ Innenleben def.!
Hier der Link, wie es geht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115890&highlight=dirtjumper+traveln


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2005)

Pascal464 schrieb:
			
		

> ach der pesling.... moin, biste hier regelmäßig aktiv oder nur zufällig hier? wann kommt dein schmidt? und in was für na farbe? Biste denn dein Brave schon losgeworden? komm ma wieder nach hombruch!



Joar gelegentlich   . Mein Schmidt kommt in 2 Wochen in blau   . Mein Brave wollte bisher keiner    - will net einer von deinen Jungs im Krater das? Frag doch mal...ich hab im Moment keine Zeit für Hombruch, muss arbeiten   ...aber man sieht sich spätestens, wenn ich meinen Schmidt probefahre!


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Joar gelegentlich   . Mein Schmidt kommt in 2 Wochen in blau   . Mein Brave wollte bisher keiner    - will net einer von deinen Jungs im Krater das? Frag doch mal...ich hab im Moment keine Zeit für Hombruch, muss arbeiten   ...aber man sieht sich spätestens, wenn ich meinen Schmidt probefahre!



Soso, der Herr spielt also Extrawurst und bekommt einen Smith in Sonderfarbe.... tze!  
Bin ich ja ma gespannt...


----------



## Pesling (9. Juli 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, der Herr spielt also Extrawurst und bekommt einen Smith in Sonderfarbe.... tze!
> Bin ich ja ma gespannt...



Muss   - wer will schon standart?    Ich hatte/oder besser hab noch nen schönen Rahmen, aber die Geo des Smith ist die PERFEKTION - echt fetter Respekt an die Engineerer! Kriegt der Schmidt eigentlich nen neues Dekor? Weil das originale is ja net so dolle - eigentlich ist es mir ja egal, weil ich eh mein eigenes Dekor entwerfe und machen lasse. Man darf gespannt sein   , sobald er da ist, gibts nen Foto.


----------



## Pascal464 (9. Juli 2005)

das hört sich sehr schön an, aber meinste nich dass das mit dem originalen auch geht?! na, weißte was, ich bekomme nächste woche die gabel, baue sie erstma ins smith, und schaue wie das ist... wenn das gar nicht geht, was ich befürchte, demontiere ich die gabel, schaue was da für ein original teilchen drinne ist, und falls das da net so geht, oder ich mir überlege dass ich das wegen garantie usw nicht machen will, melde ich mich bei dir, und dann kaufe ich dir das ab... (halte ich für wahrscheinlich  )

Finde ich wesentlich besser als nen travelkit oder so...


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Muss   - wer will schon standart?    Ich hatte/oder besser hab noch nen schönen Rahmen, aber die Geo des Smith ist die PERFEKTION - echt fetter Respekt an die Engineerer! Kriegt der Schmidt eigentlich nen neues Dekor? Weil das originale is ja net so dolle - eigentlich ist es mir ja egal, weil ich eh mein eigenes Dekor entwerfe und machen lasse. Man darf gespannt sein   , sobald er da ist, gibts nen Foto.



Jau, die Geo ist der Hammer 
Da wurde echt saubere Arbeit geleistet! 
Der Smith bekommt auch ein neues Dekor, paar Entwürfe stehen, aber sind noch nicht fertig... werden sehen, wie das aussehen wird...


----------



## crazy-spy (9. Juli 2005)

Pascal464 schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich sehr schön an, aber meinste nich dass das mit dem originalen auch geht?! na, weißte was, ich bekomme nächste woche die gabel, baue sie erstma ins smith, und schaue wie das ist... wenn das gar nicht geht, was ich befürchte, demontiere ich die gabel, schaue was da für ein original teilchen drinne ist, und falls das da net so geht, oder ich mir überlege dass ich das wegen garantie usw nicht machen will, melde ich mich bei dir, und dann kaufe ich dir das ab... (halte ich für wahrscheinlich  )
> 
> Finde ich wesentlich besser als nen travelkit oder so...



Jau, geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal464 (9. Juli 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Joar gelegentlich   . Mein Schmidt kommt in 2 Wochen in blau   . Mein Brave wollte bisher keiner    - will net einer von deinen Jungs im Krater das? Frag doch mal...ich hab im Moment keine Zeit für Hombruch, muss arbeiten   ...aber man sieht sich spätestens, wenn ich meinen Schmidt probefahre!



fein fein, blau ist sicher auch geil, du wechselst auch deine rahmen wie manch anderer seine haarfarbe...  
Ich frag ma nach, wenn ich richtig informiert bin haste gerade nen Brave 22; 33 und nen GMP MS auf "Lager", oder? ma schaun, vllt. finde ich ja noch nen abnehmer!

Und die Geometrie ist echt hammer geil, vorallem wahrscheinlich mit 130mm


----------



## Pesling (10. Juli 2005)

Pascal464 schrieb:
			
		

> fein fein, blau ist sicher auch geil, du wechselst auch deine rahmen wie manch anderer seine haarfarbe...
> Ich frag ma nach, wenn ich richtig informiert bin haste gerade nen Brave 22; 33 und nen GMP MS auf "Lager", oder? ma schaun, vllt. finde ich ja noch nen abnehmer!
> 
> Und die Geometrie ist echt hammer geil, vorallem wahrscheinlich mit 130mm



Ich will halt nen neues Konzept, Schnauze voll vom Trecka   .

Richtig hab ich. Aber das GMP vertick ich fürn Kumpel. Ich möchte nur ungerne meine Braves bei Ebay einstellen, die zahlen einfach zu wenig, Ebay läuft beschissen!

Also Kay fährt den Schmidt auch mit etwa 100mm wie ich und ich find den so am schönsten   .


----------



## Pascal464 (10. Juli 2005)

ja kla das mit den 130mm und geil war ehr ironisch, denn ich hab ja momenatn auch 100mm und das ist perfekt.

Nee setz die auch net bei ebay rein, ist zu schade... hatteste das 33iger schon hier im IBC Bikemarkt?


----------



## MTXR (10. Juli 2005)

hui ! ist aber gut was los hier   
ich werde in meinem smith auch vorerst ne 2000er z1 vom kollegen drin fahren mit 130mm. aber nur weil die fox vanilla r erst in 2-3 wochen lieferbar ist ... FRECHHEIT !


----------



## Mr.T (11. Juli 2005)

Soo hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Schmidt- jetzt endlich mit ordentlichen Kurbeln und zur Abwechslung mal mit Duro!
Für Leute die die Sattelstütze hässlich finden: Gebt mir armen Student das Geld für ne Shannon Hardcore, dann schaffe ich Abhilfe!





T:


----------



## moth (11. Juli 2005)

...duro mit silbernen standrohren?

mein erster gedanke war auch dass da so wies jetzt is ne silberne stütze fehlt, sähe glaube ganz gut aus zur gabel so nen kleiner farbausgleich gen hinten 

MfG Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (11. Juli 2005)

warum besorgt ihr euch eigentlich alle die duro ??? also mir hat die vom federverhalten kein bisschen zugesagt.


----------



## Mr.T (11. Juli 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> warum besorgt ihr euch eigentlich alle die duro ??? also mir hat die vom federverhalten kein bisschen zugesagt.



Weil die Duro in Echt ne XCpro ist, die schon ewig neu lackiert bei mir rumliegt, ich mich mit der Z2 (von 98) nur auf´s Maul gepackt habe (keine Ahnung warum) und weil sie (da hast du recht) beschissen federt (für Dirt wunderbar meine Ich, weil je härter desto besser).
T:


----------



## crazy-spy (11. Juli 2005)

ich bekomm morgen auch ne dolle duro  ist ja nur übergangsweise, da meine zocchi tot is und meine neue erst in 6-8 wochen hier ist.... von daher fahre ich jetzt erstmal ein nicht federndes etwas


----------



## moth (11. Juli 2005)

hey, federn tut die, nur ansprechen nicht, was sich vor jeder fahrt mit nem spritzer schmierkram pro standrohr ändern lässt 
so ist meine duro butterweich!!

MfG Arni


----------



## crazy-spy (11. Juli 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> hey, federn tut die, nur ansprechen nicht, was sich vor jeder fahrt mit nem spritzer schmierkram pro standrohr ändern lässt
> so ist meine duro butterweich!!
> 
> MfG Arni



hehe, hauptsache die zerfällt net in Dresden.. will da gescheid fahrn und a weng filmen für unser video  Irgendwo mit nem 360 runterschmeissen oder sowas


----------



## MTXR (11. Juli 2005)

mittlerweile frag ich mich, obs wirklich was bringt, dass ich mir ne fox kaufen will.


----------



## waschbär (11. Juli 2005)

So ich muss da mal bitte noch EINWAS wissen dann bestell ich den Rahmen.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie lang das Oberrohr beim Smith(klein/groß) in wirklichkeit ist, das mit dem horizontal fetzt mir irgendwie gar nicht    !
Wäre nett wenn einer mal neben sich schaut sein Bike bewundert und den Zollstock ranhält und mir dann einfach hilft    .
Danke euch schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## crazy-spy (11. Juli 2005)

waschbär schrieb:
			
		

> So ich muss da mal bitte noch EINWAS wissen dann bestell ich den Rahmen.
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie lang das Oberrohr beim Smith(klein/groß) in wirklichkeit ist, das mit dem horizontal fetzt mir irgendwie gar nicht    !
> Wäre nett wenn einer mal neben sich schaut sein Bike bewundert und den Zollstock ranhält und mir dann einfach hilft    .
> Danke euch schonmal im Voraus.




Sers,

die OR Längen beim Smith sind 535mm (s/m) bzw. 555mm (m/l), direkt gemessen, also die effektive Länge!

Gruss Basti


----------



## waschbär (11. Juli 2005)

Danke dir Basti für die schnelle Antwort  
Ich hab aber leider immer noch ein Problem, welche größe des Rahmen ich nun wählen soll. 

Ich bin 1,7m und fahr fast nur dirt bis jetzt würde aber gerne auch mal im Street fahrn.
Wohnt vielleicht jemand in der Nähe von chemnitz oder kann mir seine erfahrungen mitteilen.
Vom Basti weiß ichs schon.

Na dann,

schönen Abend von Tilo


----------



## Mr.T (11. Juli 2005)

Also meins in S ist von mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sitzrohr ca.53 cm lang.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
T:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (11. Juli 2005)

waschbär schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dir Basti für die schnelle Antwort
> Ich hab aber leider immer noch ein Problem, welche größe des Rahmen ich nun wählen soll.
> 
> Ich bin 1,7m und fahr fast nur dirt bis jetzt würde aber gerne auch mal im Street fahrn.
> ...



Ich bin so etwa 1,75m und hab mir den Rahmen in S bestellt, bin ihn vorher beim Kollegen schon gefahren, der auch S hatte und ich find ihn so super geil! Du musst dir klarmachen: desto kürzer das Oberrohr, desto wendiger wird das Ding (gut für Dirt) und desto länger das Oberrohr, desto "schneller" bist du (gut für Race). Okay nen echter Racerahmen hat auf jeden Fall über 560mm, aber ich bezweifele, dass der Schmidt ein echter Racer sein soll.


----------



## Pascal464 (12. Juli 2005)

Jop, der Pesling hats schön geschrieben, und ich sage auch nimm S ich fahre auch S mit 1,84M... ist echt super!

Hab jetzt die Drop Off II dran, und es sieht ja so übel aus mit 130mm FW... sieht aber irgendwie auch so aus als ob sich das geil fahren lässt...?! naja, hatte noch keine möglichkeit ne testfahrt zu machen und ich werde auch frühestens freitag eine machen, zumal meine gabelpumpe bei nem bekannten ist  

Aber optisch ist es scho viel geiler...

Bin gerade doch ma nen bissel inna straße rumgecruised... also die Geometrie ist eigentlich noch top, soweit ichd as jetzt beurteilen kann, muss ich auf den dirts feststellen, nur muss ich mich daran gewöhnen dass die gabel schon nen bissel mehr wiegt, und keine luft drauf ist... aber sonst: geil!


----------



## MTXR (12. Juli 2005)

meine vorletzten parts sind heute gekommen (metal bikes kettenblatt und kettenschloss)  und eigentlich könnte ich jetzt auch fahren ... morgen hol ich mir dann meine sherman frefly und dann sollte es endlich mal gut sein (mountainbiken war für mich in der letzten zeit eigentlich nur in onlineshops gammeln und geld ausgeben) 

dann gibbet auch die tage nochmal bildaaaaa


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juli 2005)

Jau, die erwarte ich von Euch auch 
Und dann legt mal los und zeigt, was ihr damit so anstellt...


----------



## MTXR (14. Juli 2005)

wow !
hab heute die erste fahrt gewagt mit der 2000er z1 vom kollegen und das bike fährt sich tierisch geil !!!   
es ist zwar ein klein wenig "unruhig" aber das macht einem nach 1ner stunde schon nichts mehr und man merkt es kaum noch.   

und ich muss einfach mal zustimmen:
man macht sofort fortschritte !
ich hab vorher ab und zu mal n manual mim bmx geübt und kam so maximal 2-3 meter weit und jetzt hat es sich schon fast ver5facht ! einfach nur geil !!
jetzt gibts erst mal ein pic vom bike wies jetzt mit der z1 ist und später (so gegen 15 uhr komts dann nochmal wahrscheinlich bzw hoffentlich mit der firefly   

da habt ihrs ! 












die kabel sind übrigens schon gebändigt ! 
verbesserungsvorschlag : die führungen für die kabel 
ein wenig vor das verstärkungsblech legen ! nicht jeder will unbedingt seine hydraulische bremse auseinander bauen  

gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTXR (15. Juli 2005)

so ... und hier nun mit der firefly !!











ich finds extrem geil !


----------



## Pesling (15. Juli 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds extrem geil !



Ich auch, aber diese Ekel-gekröpfte Sattelstütze geht mal gar net, sry. Mach da was schönes rein...mein Tipp: Truvativ Double Clamp XR...günstig, leicht und gut.


----------



## MTXR (15. Juli 2005)

jo danke. 
die truvativ ist ganz nett aber gibbet leider net in 26,8


----------



## Pesling (15. Juli 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke.
> die truvativ ist ganz nett aber gibbet leider net in 26,8



Doch, ich habe sie mir bestellt und nen Kollege fährt die auch in seinem Schmidt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (15. Juli 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke.
> die truvativ ist ganz nett aber gibbet leider net in 26,8



dochdoch die gibts wie gesagt. Habe die auch in meinem smith drin.


----------



## moth (15. Juli 2005)

@MTXR:
sind das 36-loch singletracks?


----------



## Atomium (15. Juli 2005)

nope.. sind vorne und hinten 32er... wenn ich mich nich verzählt hab 

ich hab aber vorne und hinten 36... will aber mein hr loswerden... wenns wer will meldet euch


----------



## MTXR (15. Juli 2005)

jop. sind 32 loch. wo gibts denn die stütze mit 26,8 ??


----------



## Atomium (15. Juli 2005)

wenn du die truvativ xr meinst.. guck mal unten in meiner signatur, da is n geiler shop


----------



## waschbär (16. Juli 2005)

Sieht richtig sehr gut aus dein Bike @MTXR Hut ab davor!

Welche Sattelklemme hab ihr so an euren schmidts?
Wo habt ihr euer zeugs so gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomium (16. Juli 2005)

hey.. also ich seh öfters ne klemme wie die brave pogo... die sieht auch am orange nur noch porno aus...

am besten guckst du mal bei bikeparts-online vorbei. is zwar aufn ersten blick teurer als bike-mailorder aber man bekomm, je nach dem wieviel man bestellt noch bis zu 12% rabatt. und der sasha is echt nett. support is auch super, bekommst sogar sontags antworten auf mails...

schreibst ihn einfach mal an und lässt dir n guten preis machen


----------



## waschbär (16. Juli 2005)

hallo atomium,

ich war grad mal da in dem Laden und muss sagen der ist übelst schön gemacht werd da auch bestellen.

Dank dir. Tilo


----------



## waschbär (16. Juli 2005)

Hab mich jetzt entschlossen und werd mein Schmidt so aufbauen:


-Atomlab GI Dirt Laufradsatz 
-Agent Bikes - Smith - 
 Ausführung:	small - glanzschwarz
-Reifen 24 - DMR Moto 2.2 
-Schlauch 24 - Schwalbe 
- FSA Pig DH Pro Steuersatz 
-Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller DH - 31.8 
  Ausführung:	25mm - 680mm
-NC-17 - DH Super Pro Kettenblatt 4 Loch/104mm      Ausführung:	36 Zähne
- 16 Ritzel
- NC 17 Empire Pro Sattelstüze
- Sattelklemme von Brave 

-als Gabel ne 2004 MZ DJ 2 
-Bremse nur hinten Hayes Mag 160
- Sattel erstmal Kona SDG
- Kurbeln Truvativ Husselfelt + Pedale

Das solls mal werden    wenn jmd nen teil ******* findet oder nen besseren vorschlag hat kann er mir gerne nen Tip geben was besser wäre.

Rock on Tilo


----------



## Atomium (16. Juli 2005)

nimm den gi street lrs, der is einfach stabiler...

und nimm kein alu lenker... wenn der dir bricht wirds unschön.

aber anonsten sieht das ganz gut aus


----------



## MTXR (16. Juli 2005)

hey ! 
also ich hab ne brave pogo sattelklemme und hab fast alle parts bei bmo bestellt!
meine gabel hab ich hier in deren laden gebraucht gekauft und musste insgesamt feststellen, dass die derbstens geile preise haben : www.cycles4u.de 
ich mach mir mittlerweile auch n bisschen sorgen wegen meinen singletrails aber wenn was dran kommt werden wohl atomlabs dran kommen.


----------



## Guru (17. Juli 2005)

Hmmm, mir geht der Hussefelt-Lenker auch aufn Sack grad...
Bremsen gehen net weit genug rein, kack oversized!


Kennt wer nen Stahllenker unter 600g der was taugt? Die meisten wiegen über 700, das is mir zu viel


----------



## rockbar (17. Juli 2005)

hier ma meins


----------



## Molox (17. Juli 2005)

hübsch


----------



## Atomium (17. Juli 2005)

schönes teil... aber irgendwie passt die goldene dj3?!?!?! nich zum roten rahmen und der gelben hs...


----------



## MTXR (18. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> schönes teil... aber irgendwie passt die goldene dj3?!?!?! nich zum roten rahmen und der gelben hs...



jop. seh ich auch so. aber gut siehts trotzdem aus ! 
das kettenblatt wollte ich mr auch erst mal kaufn. ist das rot in der gleichen farbe wie der rahmen ?? war mir damals net so sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockbar (18. Juli 2005)

also die gabel bekommt eh noch ne anderer farbe  vllt die hs33 dann mit weil die farbe stört mich extrem  und ehm das kettenblatt nun ja keine ahnung ob das dat selbe rot ist war mir aber auch egal


----------



## MTXR (18. Juli 2005)

jo das fom kettenblatt hat mir direkt zugesagt aber ins metal ding hab ich mich sofort verliebt


----------



## aludrecksau (19. Juli 2005)

Yeeessssssss, diese Woche kommt mein Entlauber   

Sobald er steht kommen Pix

Sven


----------



## flea (23. Juli 2005)

So, muss den Thread jetzt mal wieder aufwärmen, denn mein schlüpferblauer Freund ist endlich (sogut wie) fertiggestellt.
Neue Gabel muss noch dran, dann ists prima :]

einfach auf die Bilder klicken zum vergrößern.










ich finds super :]


----------



## flodiho (23. Juli 2005)

heir ist mein bike!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2005)

ist das ein agent?

N E I N


----------



## Pesling (23. Juli 2005)

flodiho schrieb:
			
		

> heir ist mein bike!!!!!!!!!!



Raus mit dem Ding  :kotz:


----------



## crazy-spy (23. Juli 2005)

Aber ehrlich... du bist hier im absolut falschen Forum unterwegs... 

Gruss Basti


----------



## Pesling (23. Juli 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ehrlich... du bist hier im absolut falschen Forum unterwegs...
> 
> Gruss Basti



Kannst du das net rauslöschen (lassen)?

Achja wo bleibt mein Schmidt   ? Hab ihn doch vor 4 Wochen schon bestellt   !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (24. Juli 2005)

das blaue gefällt mir !!!
gabel könnte noch ne andere rein aber die tuts auch 
aber solange du das nicht so aufbaust :


----------



## crazy-spy (24. Juli 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das net rauslöschen (lassen)?
> 
> Achja wo bleibt mein Schmidt   ? Hab ihn doch vor 4 Wochen schon bestellt   !



Hallo,

habe leider keinerlei Moderatorenrechte, sonst wäre das längst weg 

An wem liegt die Lieferzeit des Smith denn? An dir (Geld?  ), an XX oder an uns? 

Basti


----------



## Atomium (24. Juli 2005)

Also... von mir gibts nun auch nochmal n kleines update mit bremse und decals. die decals kommen aber demnächst wieder runter. ich bekomm von nem freund welche gemcht. hab aber noch keinen plan was drauf kommt.


----------



## Kieferos (24. Juli 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomm von nem freund welche gemcht.




Würde da die Möglichkeit bestehen sich anzuschließen ? Suche nämlich immer noch nach jemandem der mir welche machen könnte...


----------



## Pesling (24. Juli 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> An wem liegt die Lieferzeit des Smith denn? An dir (Geld?  ), an XX oder an uns?



Hehe, also die Knete hab ich...Kay hat auch direkt geordert soweit ich weiss - also kann snur an euch liegen


----------



## Atomium (24. Juli 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Würde da die Möglichkeit bestehen sich anzuschließen ? Suche nämlich immer noch nach jemandem der mir welche machen könnte...




Jo klar.. müsstest mir halt nur mal dein design schicken und dann frag ich kollegen ob das so geht und dann hastes in paar tagen oder ner woche so etwa.. weiß noch nich wann ich den wiederseh.

schick mir einfach dein entwurf an [email protected] und dann passt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (24. Juli 2005)

DECALS:
...die neuen sind in arbeit bzw schon druckfertig, marc lässt nun die ersten "testmodelle" machen um zu schauen wie die quali is usw 

Gruß Arni


----------



## Atomium (25. Juli 2005)

Neue Decals sind ja schön und gut...

aber ich finde, eigene decals sind einfach noch schöner weil die kein anderer hat und man sein bike noch weiter verschönern kann und es somit noch einzigartiger wird. ich mach auch auf meine gabel noch andere drauf  

sieht einfach er aus


----------



## crazy-spy (25. Juli 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> DECALS:
> ...die neuen sind in arbeit bzw schon druckfertig, marc lässt nun die ersten "testmodelle" machen um zu schauen wie die quali is usw
> 
> Gruß Arni



Bin auch mal auf die Qualität gespannt... hoffentlich ists direkt zufriedenstellend... 

@Atom: Jaja, immer dieser komplette Individualitätswahn...


----------



## ToMMy*ICE* (28. Juli 2005)

da habt a meinen agenten
killahkarre wa?
klickt dat bild an!




gruß an flow und dennis aus spandau von tommy....


----------



## Mr.T (28. Juli 2005)

Lacker mal den Big Apple und mach die Sattelklemme wech- sonst schick!


----------



## AzMo (28. Juli 2005)

ToMMy*ICE* schrieb:
			
		

> da habt a meinen agenten
> killahkarre wa?



tut mir leid aber ich finde das teil sieht total zum würgen aus...


----------



## Guru (28. Juli 2005)

*g*

geschmäcker und so

aber der reifen hinten ist echt hardcore


----------



## AzMo (28. Juli 2005)

zum vergleich mal mein hobel




wollte immer kein foto machen weil keine digicam und nur fotohandy, aber diese vielen schlechten aufbauten hier treiben mich dazu mein musterbeispiel eines streetfighters trotz mieser fotoqualität zu zeigen


----------



## Kieferos (28. Juli 2005)

AzMo schrieb:
			
		

> diese vielen schlechten aufbauten hier treiben mich dazu mein musterbeispiel eines streetfighters trotz mieser fotoqualität zu zeigen



Mit der Sattelstütze ?


----------



## trialer1 (28. Juli 2005)

Das Türkiese Bike, auf dem ihr so rumhackt fährt sich aber üüübergeil. bin schon damit gefahren und is absolut wendig. hat nich jeder soviel kohle wie manche andere leue hier im forum. 

AGENT!BIKES RULES

SPANDAU BIKER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AzMo (28. Juli 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Sattelstütze ?



danke für den hinweis, ich hatte ganz vergessen wie sch... die aussieht und bin wieder größenwahnsinnig geworden


----------



## inflam3 (29. Juli 2005)

Tach erst mal zusammen =)

Bin gerade über Agent-bikes.com in das Forum gestolpert und schau mir schon seit n paar stunden eure bikes an 
RESPEKT! N paar von euch jungs ham´s derbe druff *hehe*

Bin frischling und absoluter Dirt/Street noob - aber das wird sich ändern! Komm eher aus der DH/Freeride szene aber weil ich jetzt endlich vom Berg runter mal wieder in ne Stadt ziehe und letztens als ich wieder in Berlin war n Agent Bike gefahren bin(und noch n paar andere), will ich nur noch eins: mir n Streeter aufbauen - natürlich mit nem Agent Orange Rahmen (der mich echt begeistert hat - wobei das ganze bike glaub ich ziehmlich gut abgestimmt war). 
Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung von BMX parts und ich glaub das is schon wichtig,wa? =) ...da muss ich mich noch richtig einlesen... mal gucken ob ich das hin bekomme - aber ich hab das Gefühl, wenns bald so weit is, ihr mir bestimmt bei einigen Fragen helfen könnt!

Also Grüße ausm Schwarzwald
Inflam3


----------



## Kieferos (29. Juli 2005)

Na denn immer her mit den Fragen.......   Wir helfen bei allem.


----------



## ToMMy*ICE* (29. Juli 2005)

danke DENNIS für deine unterstüzung.............bruder


an AzMo:deine karre is zum .....
             kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen will.

deins sieht aus wie ein rad zum einkaufen


----------



## moth (29. Juli 2005)

...das bild geht nich


----------



## ToMMy*ICE* (29. Juli 2005)

so jetz geht das bild...........hoffe ich!


gruß an flow und dennis aus spandau



AGENT bikes 4 real


----------



## trialer1 (30. Juli 2005)

Spandau Biker 4Ever. Danke Tommy. Sind schon coole Dinger bei. Auch Tommys. 

Agent!Bikes 4 Ever. Designend by and for Biker.


----------



## trialer1 (1. August 2005)

So Leutz. Das is doch mal ein Bild oda? 7 Agents auf einem Haufen.   Leider bisl klein aber in real sahs geil aus.


----------



## Mr. Manual (1. August 2005)

grusS
@AzMo is doch egal wie es aussieht hauptsache man geht damit ab und tommy geht damit richtig ab=) gruss an spandau biker 
Agent BikeS foR eveR=)

sO dit war in staaken 7 agenten 
2 aus schönwalde
3 aus Fks
2 aus spandau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Manual (1. August 2005)

loL dennis warste bissel schneller als ich


----------



## psycco (2. August 2005)

hey ich will meins auch mit dazu stellen =)

@ crazy-spy wieso haste mir net bescheid gesagt das du in dresden bist ... ich bin nicht oft hier, bin nämlich meist biken =)

also bild häng ich ma mein orange nochma in freier wildbahn an ... mit seinem besitzer im hintergrund (ich?!) *gg*


----------



## aludrecksau (2. August 2005)

Sooo, 

Herr Schmitt lässt grüßen:  












dicke Probs an die Agentenschmiede  

-jetz muss ich nur noch irgendwie meine Bremse ans funken bekommen (mein Adapter sitz n bissl schief)   
aber das lässt sich ja mit dem Freund Schlichtfeile ändern...


Greetz


----------



## trialer1 (2. August 2005)

sind das 26" felgen? weiß ja nich wie ihr dazu steht aber ich bin der meinung wenn ein agent orange dann in 24"... in 26" sieht alles so gedrungen aus und is meinermeinung nach auch vom fahrfeeling kacke. zb barspins oda x-ups bei denen man mit dem vorderrad an die pedale kommt.


----------



## MTXR (2. August 2005)

was haben so viele in den agents maniztou shermans ??? also jetzt auf die obigen bezogen ... 

ich ind 24" klasse aber muss andauiernd disses einstecken, weil ich der einzige mit 24" bin


----------



## Molox (3. August 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> disses



disses 
also...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieferos (3. August 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> disses
> also...?



Auf Deutsch: Es wird fertig gemacht, weil er als einziger 24" Fährt !


----------



## Molox (3. August 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Deutsch: Es wird fertig gemacht, weil er als einziger 24" Fährt !



ja das verstehe ich schon ... leider
aber ich finde es einfach nur noch traurig


----------



## moth (3. August 2005)

habe gerade mein orange zerlegt und die teile soweit als möglich ans smith geschraubt... endlich!!! 

das schaut dann noch nich fertig aus, aber man kann erkennen was es werden soll...

Gruß Arni


----------



## Kieferos (3. August 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> ja das verstehe ich schon ... leider
> aber ich finde es einfach nur noch traurig



Die Sprache oder die Tatsache das er "angemacht" wird ? 

Sprache: Naja bekommt man heutzutage leider nicht mehr weg...
Anmache: Wer wegen sowas angemacht wird, hat IMHO die falschen Leute zum fahren.


----------



## Mr. Manual (3. August 2005)

also ich bin auch der meinung das man die orange lieber in 24"zoll fahren solte  ...........bin die afangszeit 26"ger gefahren und dit war alles voll komisch imma ans vorderrad gekommen und so   ..aber is ja jeden seine sache wat er macht 
Gruss Mr. mAnauL


----------



## moth (3. August 2005)

[update]

ne kleine zockpause hat mich dazu verleitet das rad fertig aufzubauen... es kommen noch irgendwann neue pedale ran, meine welgo hab ich letztens kaupttrepariert und die hier sind nur ne notlösung. reifen sind auch neue unterwegs, n paar kenda straßendingers... achso, sattel auch irgendwann was anderes wenn ichs mir leisten kann 

kann nur nich testfahrn weil ich gleich weg muss mich besaufen *grml*
muss ich eben morgen fahrn...

Gruß Arni


----------



## MTXR (4. August 2005)

^^ jetzt weis ich auch, warum da ne duro dran ist ^^ 
hs33 ... soso ! aber mach bitte den magura aufkleber ab ! 

@ oben die leute ... das ist net so krass sondern mehr aus spaß und das 
ist auch net wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Molox (4. August 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sprache oder die Tatsache das er "angemacht" wird ?
> 
> Sprache: Naja bekommt man heutzutage leider nicht mehr weg...
> Anmache: Wer wegen sowas angemacht wird, hat IMHO die falschen Leute zum fahren.




eigentlich mehr die sprache...


----------



## moth (4. August 2005)

ne, der magura aufkleber war an meinen letzten 2 hüpfrädern auch dran, der darf hier nich fehlen 

sticht außerdem extrem ins auge 

Gruß Arni


----------



## trialer1 (4. August 2005)

hi leutz. hat zwar nich all zu viel mit agent zu tun. aber meine page ist heute fertig geworden. ein pic update kommt demnächst auch noch. ein paar egents sind auch schon drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschbär (4. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Agent-Fahrer,

Ich gehöre bald dazu meine Bestellung wurde heute versand bei und ich denke mal ganz stark das wenns noch vorm Wochenende ankommt ich euch dann auch gleich mal paar Bilder von meinem Aufbau zeigen werde.

Rockt weiter...


----------



## Mr. Manual (4. August 2005)

so hier nochmal nin update von meinem hobel xD kommen bald andere reifen joa und pedalen rann und dann reichtis mir eigentlich schon  naja und neues hinterrad -.- fU velteC naben!!!!!
Gruss Mr.Manual


----------



## Mr. Manual (4. August 2005)

so hier nochmal nin update von meinem hobel xD kommen bald andere reifen joa und pedalen rann und dann reichtis mir eigentlich schon  naja und neues hinterrad -.- fU velteC naben!!!!!
Gruss Mr.Manual


----------



## Mr. Manual (4. August 2005)

sorrY für den doppel post=)
GrusS Mr.Manual


----------



## Pesling (4. August 2005)

Mr. Manual schrieb:
			
		

> so hier nochmal nin update von meinem hobel xD kommen bald andere reifen joa und pedalen rann und dann reichtis mir eigentlich schon  naja und neues hinterrad -.- fU velteC naben!!!!!
> Gruss Mr.Manual



G-fällt


----------



## MTXR (5. August 2005)

gefällt mir auch aber was hast du fürn problem mit den velten naben ???


----------



## Mr. Manual (5. August 2005)

geht zu schnell kaputt der driver hat schon nach 3 wochen angefangen zu knacken..........dann is er imma durchgerutscht (speerklingen hatten kein halt).......joA und jetzt wenn man reintritt knackt es fast imma   
GrusS Mr. ManuaL


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (5. August 2005)

Mr. Manual schrieb:
			
		

> geht zu schnell kaputt der driver hat schon nach 3 wochen angefangen zu knacken..........dann is er imma durchgerutscht (speerklingen hatten kein halt).......joA und jetzt wenn man reintritt knackt es fast imma
> GrusS Mr. ManuaL



Bei mir haargenau dasselbe, auch mit der Veltec Nabe...

Kommt bald mal ne anständige SS Nabe rein, Veltec kauf ich echt nie wieder   

cu


----------



## MTXR (5. August 2005)

naja bei mir hält sie noch ... mal sehen wie lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (6. August 2005)

Mr. Manual schrieb:
			
		

> geht zu schnell kaputt der driver hat schon nach 3 wochen angefangen zu knacken..........dann is er imma durchgerutscht (speerklingen hatten kein halt).......joA und jetzt wenn man reintritt knackt es fast imma
> GrusS Mr. ManuaL




so würde ich meine funn nabe auch beschreiben 

das is echt lästig wenns nur noch knallt beim pedalieren... *grml*


----------



## theripperiii (6. August 2005)

Servus!
Hier is mein Orange, leider in ner nich ganz so tollen Qualität.

Leider is es  zurzeit auch außer Gefecht: Adapterproblem.

Der hat Spiel, sodass sich die Bremse andauernd verschiebt.

An meiner Unfähigkeit kann es nich liegen, da das Bike von mir und nem Radlmechaniker zusammengebaut wurde!!!

Frage:
Kann man den Adapter hinschweißen???

Wenn nein, wie löst man das Problem dann???

Der Rahmen taugt mir nämlich wirklich und ich will mal wieder fahren.

Von Agent hab ich keine Antwort auf meine mails gekriegt, hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen!!!

mfg

Moritz


----------



## MTXR (6. August 2005)

dass du keine antwort bekommen hast auf deine mails liegt daran, dass der marc vor 3 tagen weggeflogen ist ... ich muss auch noch n bisschen warten auf meine adapter (sind net kaputt aber bei mir kommt bald ne kleine bastelaktion)
viel spass noch mit deinem orange !


----------



## crazy-spy (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

wie MTXR schon sagte, ist Marc vor 3 Tagen ins Ausland verreist, um dort bei der Produktion zu sein und weiteres zu besprechen. Daher bleiben die eMails, die  an agent!bikes geschickt werden, vorerst unbeantwortet, sorry.

Das Adapterproblem ist uns bekannt, arbeiten auch schon an einer Lösung. Soviel erstmal, wenn es wichtiges gibt, könnt Ihr Euch gerne an mich wenden!

Basti


----------



## trialer1 (6. August 2005)

Hey TommyIce. Egal wie das Bike aussieht. Wir sind so gut das wir auf ne Page kommen     . Außerdem sehn unsere Bikes gut aus, auch wenn sie nich die Hammer Parts dran haben wie manche Bonzen hier im Forum. Besucht unsere HP unter www.berlin-rides.de und guckt euch die Bilder von Tommy an. Da seht ihr mal wie der abgeht.

Greetz an die Falkensee Biker


----------



## ZeRo0162 (6. August 2005)

Hör nicht auf die bösen Menschen hier Tommy. Du weißt doch schönheit kommt von innen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. August 2005)

> So, muss den Thread jetzt mal wieder aufwärmen, denn mein schlüpferblauer Freund ist endlich (sogut wie) fertiggestellt.



24" oder 26"?


----------



## Molox (7. August 2005)

welches rad meinst du jetzt?


----------



## waschbär (7. August 2005)

So ihr lieben Leute, 

Meins ist jetzt auch fertig nur der Sattel muss noch geändert werden und die Pedale und Kurbeln wenn ich wieder geld habe. Es fährt sich saugeil. DANKE AGENT!BIKES!!!!   

Meine Bilder sind aber dem blöden ding hier immer zu groß,


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. August 2005)

das von flea... aber ich glaube das is 26" weils die big betty nur in 26" gibt????


----------



## waschbär (11. August 2005)

So ich hoffe das man das dann sieht vielleicht gehts ja,
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/158798/cat/500/page/1


----------



## moth (11. August 2005)

waschbär schrieb:
			
		

> So ich hoffe das man das dann sieht vielleicht gehts ja,
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/158798/cat/500/page/1




schönes radl, nur das kettenblatt is viel zu groß


----------



## CDRacer (11. August 2005)

das vom waschbär...

Meine Meinung...Krasse Pizza da an der Kurbel


----------



## waschbär (11. August 2005)

Danke das du da mal das mit dem Bild gemacht hast,
ich weiß das Kettenblatt ist halt DER hingucker schlechthin   Ich werd wahrscheinlich eh paar schöne bmx kurbeln ranbauen, aber erstmal muss wieder geld werden.


----------



## bikenico (14. August 2005)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier is mein Agent
> Is Zwar noch in der Aufbauophase, aber is schon ein geiles Ding
> 
> http://img33.echo.cx/img33/8143/agent0015mu.jpg
> ...



Was haste denn dafür insgesamt bis jetzt bezahlt??


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (15. August 2005)

*Säs!!
Ich wollte etz auch mal mein Agent posten. Ich hab aber auch da Problem mit den Schrauben vom Adapter. Bei mir werden die auch immer locker. Was macht ihr dagegen.*









Suche: 24 Zoll Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (15. August 2005)

sieht ganz ok aus aber die gabel gefällt mir net... farbe geht noch aber was ist das für eine ?? ich bastel mir neue kettensppanner aber ich hab auch andere probleme mit den adaptern als du bzw ich hab probs mim kettenspanner...drum bau ich mir selber welche ^^


----------



## trialer1 (15. August 2005)

Menno. Schönes Ding. Aber warum 26". Das passt nicht zu dem Rahmen. Kauf dir 24". Büdde  

Ansonsten hauts schon rein  , vorallem die Pinke Gabel


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (16. August 2005)

Das is ne Rock Shox Pilot SL 04. Ja ich fahr halt 26" und mit denen kann man keinen x--up machen. Ja die adapter sind irgendwie weng a reinfall. Mal schauen was ich mach!!


----------



## trialer1 (16. August 2005)

Hmmm.. joa.. X-Up is nen gutes Beispiel. Kleiner Rat. Hol dir 24" färht sich geiler und sieht geiler aus. Und mit den Adaptern. Hmm.. mach vielleicht mal Schraubenkleber in die Gewinde oder so. Hab die Dinger nich dran. Hab deswegen die Probleme auch nicht. Aber vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (16. August 2005)

Ja ich hol mirbald neue. Brauch aber auch ne neue Gabel. Was hälst du von der Dirtjumper I o6. Die is in weiß kostet aber 599     
oder ich hol mir halt ne Pike. Die würde denke ich auch ziemlich geil aussehen!!


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (16. August 2005)

Oder halt einfach ne Dirtjumper 3 in schwarz!!  Welchen Laufradsatz fährst du??


----------



## trialer1 (16. August 2005)

Hol dir ne alte bzw 2006 Marzocchi. Eine wo alles nocb bzw wieder geschraubt ist. Das ist am Besten. Und ne alte Z2 oda so findest du bei eBay zu guten Preisen.


----------



## DGS (17. August 2005)

Hier mein Agent vor der ersten "Einstellungsfahrt":


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=97802&stc=1


----------



## trialer1 (18. August 2005)

Sorry, aber willst du damit einkaufen fahren?!. So wies da steht is das eher n ding zum cruisen aber doch keins um zu BIKEN. Is meine Meinung. Was fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGS (18. August 2005)

Also ich war nach der ersten Fahrt recht begeistert, fährt sich echt toll!
Sicherlich kann man damit auch einkaufen fahren, aber eigentlich hab ich es mir zum Streeten und Dirten aufgebaut.
Was stört dich daran?


----------



## CDRacer (18. August 2005)

Also ich finds an sich schon schick, aber der Sattel schaut komisch aus. Schau dich mal hier nach den gebräuchlichen BMX-Sätteln um, ich finde die auch bequemer. Außerdem wirken die Züge etwas lieblos verlegt, ich würde Schaltzug und hintere Bremsleitung auf gleiche Länge machen und dann mit Kabelbindern zusammen binden und falls du Barspins machen willst, muss halt die Leitung für die vordere Bremse per Hohlkralle durch das Schaftrohr.


----------



## MTXR (18. August 2005)

1) anderen sattel !! n bmx teil !!
2) Lenkerendkappen ab 
3) wenn die amoeba griffe noch dran sind kauf dir schon mal lock ons. wenn du mit den amoebas in regen fährst flutschen die auf einmal ab.
4) kette kürzen
5) satten weiter runter. zum cruisen zu den trails ist so ok aber beim fahren bitte runner 

ansonsten gefällts mir. n paar kleine änderungen und dann ist noch guter.


----------



## trialer1 (18. August 2005)

hmmm naja.. das ganze fahrrad sieht eher wie ein oma fahrrad aus. sorry aber is meine meinung. diese komische kettenhalterung. denn der sattel.. im allgemein gefällts mir net.. und ALLES schwarz.... das sieht hmm naja.. egal.. mir gefällts nich.. sry


----------



## DGS (18. August 2005)

So habet Dank für eure Anregungen: Also wie gesagt, war ein erster Schnappschuß von meinem Agent-Aufbau.
Diverse Detailländerungen stehen ja noch an, wie von euch erwähnt die Züge, Länge der Sattelstütze, die im übrigen schon ganz drin ist, muß halt noch mal die Säge oder so dran (das Ding ist 40cm lang). Die Endkappen habe ich übrigens schon an meinem Freerider zu schätzen gelernt an dem auch der Amoebalenker montiert ist (Kontakt mit Zäunen; Bäumen etc. wenn man sich mal verschätzt hat). An dem Smith ist es ein Truvativ mit meinen geliebten geklebten Korkgummigriffen, rutschen absolut nicht und liegen so angenehm in der Hand.
An die Kette habe ich auch schon gedacht, das Schaltwerk kann sich beim größten Ritzel schon noch etwas strecken, außerdem ist's mit kürzerer Kette leichter hihihi
Tja der Sattel war halt schön günstig, hatte nur 15 Euro gekostet -  bequem? Naja bin halt Crosscountrysättel gewohnt, die sind alle ziehmlich hart, ausserdem: wie oft sitzt ma denn schon länger beim Fahren wenn man wirklich aktiv fährt, den Seat braucht man doch nur um von A nach B zu kommen. 
Das mit dem innenverlegten vorderen Bremszug hört sich interessant an, wusste nicht das sowas geht, bei Hydraulik ja aber bei Seilzug... werde mich mal umsehen nach sowas.
Ansonsten war die Farbe schwarz bewußt für diesen Aufbau so gewählt, habe ältere andere Bikes in raw Titan und giftgrün aber seitdem ich mal ein endgeiles pechschwarzes Yeti FRO (für Nichtkenner: ein superheißes Stahl-CC-Gerät aus den mittleren 90zigern) gesehen habe träume ich von nem ganz schwarzen Bike.
Jedes Bike ist doch individuell wie sein Fahrer: ob Schaltung oder Singlespeed, 24 oder 26 Zoll, schwarz oder weiß, breiter oder schmaler Lenker,
vorne und hinten Bremsen, nur hinten oder gar keine hihihi und so soll es auch sein: reden wir darüber!


----------



## trialer1 (19. August 2005)

Nur mal zwischen durch, wer Interesse an Events,Bildern oder allem was das Bike angeht hat, sollte mal auf www.berlin-rides.de gehen. dort gibt es mehrere spots in berlin welche noch aktualisiert werden und außerdem findet ihr dort am sonntag den 21.8.05 ein Review zum Dirt Contest in Berlin (Attila Straße). Hoffe irh könnt damit etwas anfangen und bleibt uns treu. Danke. Eurer Berlin-Rides Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (19. August 2005)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal zwischen durch, wer Interesse an Events,Bildern oder allem was das Bike angeht hat, sollte mal auf www.berlin-rides.de gehen. dort gibt es mehrere spots in berlin welche noch aktualisiert werden und außerdem findet ihr dort am sonntag den 21.8.05 ein Review zum Dirt Contest in Berlin (Attila Straße). Hoffe irh könnt damit etwas anfangen und bleibt uns treu. Danke. Eurer Berlin-Rides Team


netter Tip, aber ich kann mit meinem normalen IE bei Eurer Seite keine Scrollbar mehr finden und muss deshalb alle Seiten nur halb betrachten.


----------



## Pesling (20. August 2005)

So mein Schmidt ist nach 6 WOCHEN! endlich angekommen, die Gabel lackiere ich gerade, die bleibt net so wie auf dem Foto. Ich finde den Rahmen ja super geil     , aber ich muss jetzt einfach mal Kritik an Agent!Bikes üben:

1) Der Rahmen kam erst nach 6 Wochen!
2) Die Kettenstrebe is voller Kratzer, sowie Teile des Steuerrohrs
3) Am Steuerrohr waren noch Reststücke vom Fräsen, die wir erstmal abfeilen mussten, damit alles plan ist

Also unter normalen Umständen hätte ich den Rahmen zurück geschickt, aber ich hab kein Bock nochmal 6 Wochen zu warten, also Aufkleber auf die entsprechenden Stellen und geht erstmal. Aber da müsst ihr dran arbeiten!















Schönes Primo BMX Lager mit Demolitionachse und -kurbeln


----------



## Kieferos (20. August 2005)

Sehr schön ! Ich muss mich jetzt nur noch um ne neue Kurbel kümmern, dann gibt es auch mal wieder Bilder von meinem.


----------



## aurelio (20. August 2005)

Jo sehr schönes Agent. Das mit den Kratzern hat doch eher der Shop zu verantworten der den Rahmen versendet hat oder ?!? Eventuell lag das mit den 6 Wochen Lieferzeit ja auch am Shop...


----------



## Pesling (20. August 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Jo sehr schönes Agent. Das mit den Kratzern hat doch eher der Shop zu verantworten der den Rahmen versendet hat oder ?!? Eventuell lag das mit den 6 Wochen Lieferzeit ja auch am Shop...



Da komm ich jetzt net hinter...DoubleXStore hat bei Agent!Bikes bestellt und auch 2 Rahmen geliefert bekommen, den einen hab ich, der andere ist zurück gegangen, weil der noch mehr verkratzt war als meiner. Und Agent!Bikes hat gesagt 4 Wochen, hat aber voll überzogen.


----------



## aurelio (20. August 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Da komm ich jetzt net hinter...wir (DoubleXStore) haben bei Agent!Bikes bestellt und auch 2 Rahmen geliefert bekommen, den einen hab ich, der andere ist zurück gegangen, weil der noch mehr verkratzt war als meiner. Und Agent!Bikes hat gesagt 4 Wochen, hat aber voll überzogen.



Najagut

Es kommen ja eh Kratzer rein durch Kette, Fahren/Stürzen, Roadtrips(Transport vom Rad) etc. 

Ist aber schon ärgerlich wenn von Anfang an welche drin sind...

Vielleicht hats au wegen der "Spezialfarbe/Lack" so lange gedauert. Mein schwarzer m/L Rahmen war innerhalb von 1 1/2 Wochen da [bikeparts-online]. Und der Lack war einwandfrei.

Egal nu haste es ja wenigstens und kannst die schöne Geo beim Radfahren geniessen


----------



## trialer1 (20. August 2005)

@ OXOXO .. jo das stimmt. mit IE geht das net. geh vielleihct mit Firefox drauf da funzt alles. ich überleg noch was ich für eine lösung nehmen könnte, da ich nur für IE keine scrollbars einfügen will. IE ist halt Sch****.. sorry aber ist so. aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis


----------



## trialer1 (21. August 2005)

So jez is es so weit. Einen Report zur Skyway Jam 2005 in Berlin mit Timo Pritzel findet ihr unter www.berlin-rides.de 

Ich hoffe euch gefällt die Site und ihr guckt öfter mal bei uns rein. Danke


----------



## moth (21. August 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Da komm ich jetzt net hinter...DoubleXStore hat bei Agent!Bikes bestellt und auch 2 Rahmen geliefert bekommen, den einen hab ich, der andere ist zurück gegangen, weil der noch mehr verkratzt war als meiner. Und Agent!Bikes hat gesagt 4 Wochen, hat aber voll überzogen.



Kratzer auf Rahmen die frisch aus der Verpackung kommen??? komisch...
Wegen den überzogenen 4 Wochen - mag daran liegen dass Marc geschäftlich im Ausland war, hat sich möglicherweise überschnitten!?

Gruß Arni


----------



## Pesling (21. August 2005)

So vorerst fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (21. August 2005)

@ pesling : sieht ja ganz lustig aus auch wenn ich die farben schon seltsam finde.


@ all :

könnt ihr mir mal bitte sagen, wie hoch bei euren smith´s der anfang vom steuerrohr vom boden entfernt ist bei welcher gabel mit wie viel federweg und wie viel Zoll LRS  ?!
interessiert mich mal, weil ich denke, dass meine sherman firefly mit 110 mm schon recht hoch baut.


----------



## Pesling (24. August 2005)

Neuer Sattel, bessere Bilder:


----------



## trialer1 (25. August 2005)

ma ne frage an dich pesling. wo hastn die kette gekauft. suche so eine. biste zufrieden mit der und woher. thx


----------



## Pesling (25. August 2005)

trialer1 schrieb:
			
		

> ma ne frage an dich pesling. wo hastn die kette gekauft. suche so eine. biste zufrieden mit der und woher. thx



Das is ne Shadow Interlock Chain - da muss man mit zufrieden sein!  

Gibts hier


----------



## trialer1 (25. August 2005)

danke.. werdsch mir demnächst erstmal holen ...  wie is das mit dem kürzen der kette? geht das ganz normal. ja oda?


----------



## Molox (25. August 2005)

ja das geht ganz normal...
es gibt halt einen masterlink


----------



## Pesling (25. August 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> ja das geht ganz normal...
> es gibt halt einen masterlink



Bei ner Interlock? Ne! da kann man jedes Glied nehmen - ganz normal mitm Kettennieter.


----------



## CDRacer (25. August 2005)

Der Molox meint, das Glied mit dem längeren Niet. Man kann aber wenn man nietten kann immer und überall und bei jeder Kette nieten   ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen das Teil, also die Kette.
@trialer: Meine Kurbel scho angekommen?


----------



## Pesling (25. August 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Molox meint, das Glied mit dem längeren Niet. Man kann aber wenn man nietten kann immer und überall und bei jeder Kette nieten   ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen das Teil, also die Kette.
> @trialer: Meine Kurbel scho angekommen?



Ähm? Sowas gibts da? Aha, war mir ez neu   . 

Sagt mal was is ez eigentlich mit eurem Fully? Will mal Bild sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (26. August 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Molox meint, das Glied mit dem längeren Niet. Man kann aber wenn man nietten kann immer und überall und bei jeder Kette nieten   ist übrigens sehr zu empfehlen das Teil, also die Kette.
> @trialer: Meine Kurbel scho angekommen?




genau wir verstehen uns....


----------



## crazy-spy (26. August 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal was is ez eigentlich mit eurem Fully? Will mal Bild sehen!




Sers,

tja, ein solches wird demnächst folgen 
Bist du auf der Eurobike? Dann hast du Glück, denn dort kannst du es vor Ort bestaunen!  Fotos gibt es dann erst danach...  Lasse dich einfach überraschen...!

Gruss
Basti


----------



## Pesling (26. August 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> 
> tja, ein solches wird demnächst folgen
> Bist du auf der Eurobike? Dann hast du Glück, denn dort kannst du es vor Ort bestaunen!  Fotos gibt es dann erst danach...  Lasse dich einfach überraschen...!
> ...



Nein, leider net, ich muss arbeiten.
Aber Kay hat mir schon Fotos gezeigt


----------



## trialer1 (27. August 2005)

@ CD Racer. Jo die kurbel ist schon agekommen. danke für alles. konnte aber noch nich einbauen weil mir die lager fehlen  ...naja.. demnäcsht kriegt mein agent man n kleines update und denn ladsch ma n pic hoch. coole idee dieser thread.


----------



## sWEEDly (1. September 2005)

So, is zwar noch nicht fertig, wird aber auch noch nen bissel dauern, da mein 
Innenlageradapter Probleme macht. Aber ich bin so froh, dass ich den Schmidt nach 3 Monaten endlich in den Händen halte, dass ich es euch nicht vorenthalten will.
Gabelschaft und Lenker werden noch gekürzt und Stahlflexleitungen hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen. Achja, und Aufkleber der Gabel kommen noch ab.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. September 2005)

wunderschön.... sWEEDLY.... gibts die bilder noch in größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (6. September 2005)

ich will jetzt das agent!bikes fully sehen !!!


----------



## moth (6. September 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ich will jetzt das agent!bikes fully sehen !!!



...was denn für ein fully???


----------



## crazy-spy (6. September 2005)

Fully?
Ich glaub du verwechselst da was...


----------



## CDRacer (6. September 2005)

hier.


----------



## MTXR (6. September 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> 
> tja, ein solches wird demnächst folgen
> Bist du auf der Eurobike? Dann hast du Glück, denn dort kannst du es vor Ort bestaunen!  Fotos gibt es dann erst danach...  Lasse dich einfach überraschen...!
> ...




hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden ??

edit : sorry hatte deinen post noch net gesehen.


----------



## Kieferos (11. September 2005)




----------



## moth (11. September 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

>




pinke bremse, dann top!


----------



## MTXR (11. September 2005)

sieht gut aus. nur wie schon erwähnt brese und bremskabel auch noch pink. oder kabel schwarz ...
ich bekomme bald für hinten auch noch eine trailpimp felge ... die njp nabe hab ich schon


----------



## Kieferos (11. September 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> pinke bremse, dann top!


Bring mich nicht auf dumme Ideen.... Ich habe noch eine Dose Lack übrig ! Naja dann gehe ich mal den in Keller und schaue was sich da so machen lässt


----------



## sWEEDly (14. September 2005)

So, gerade fertig geworden, zumindest fast.













wenn schönes wetter ist, mach ich nochmal bessere bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (14. September 2005)

sieht lecker aus !! für was willst es denn hauptsächlich benutzen ?? 
für dirt/street wären die bremsen n bssche zu teuer oder siind die nur wegen dem goldenen bling bling dran ?? 
naja sag dann gleich mal wie es sich so fährt !!!
viel spass noch mit deinem schmidt !


----------



## KapitanKaktus (15. September 2005)

@ sWEEDly

Echt schnieke.....taugt mir!


@ Kieferos

Was hat sich im Keller so ergeben?


Kleine Sache noch:
Haben uns jetzt einige Pics gezogen um se auf die neue Page unter Kundenbikes zu stellen. Wer jetzt total was dagegen hat gibt bitte bescheid!
Dangä!

Greets,



Marc


----------



## Pesling (15. September 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Sache noch:
> Haben uns jetzt einige Pics gezogen um se auf die neue Page unter Kundenbikes zu stellen. Wer jetzt total was dagegen hat gibt bitte bescheid!
> Dangä!
> 
> ...




Ich hab nix dagegen, aber wüsste gerne, wann die Seite aktualisiert wird


----------



## crazy-spy (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

wenn alles nach Plan läuft geht die neue agent!bikes Seite am 10.10.2005 online. Neue Seite - neues Design, neuer, erweiteter Inhalt und vieles mehr... )

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## Kieferos (15. September 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kieferos
> 
> Was hat sich im Keller so ergeben?



angeschliffen sind die Dinger schon... bloß wird das in den nächsten Tagen nichts, weil ich erst noch unsere Fenster abschleifen + streichen muss.


----------



## Guru (16. September 2005)

Hehe, alles lackiert wild rum, hab meine Gabel auch von Rest-Silber auf Rest-Schwarz lackiert


----------



## Pesling (22. September 2005)

Weils so schön is nochmmal mit neuen Reifen  :





(Irgendwie staubts immer so an de Bahn   )










Aus Liebe zur Marke...


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (22. September 2005)

Woher kriegt man so ein Shirt? Will auch


----------



## crazy-spy (22. September 2005)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kriegt man so ein Shirt? Will auch



Sers,

natürlich wie alle anderen Produkte bei agent!bikes 
Gibt es momentan erst in orange und blau, grössen s, m und l.
Preis nicht ganz 25.
Sind super Shirts 

Grüsse
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (22. September 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> 
> natÃ¼rlich wie alle anderen Produkte bei agent!bikes
> Gibt es momentan erst in orange und blau, grÃ¶ssen s, m und l.
> ...



Ich will ein Medium in orange... naja, kommt drauf an wieviel die Versandkosten nach Ãsterreich  ausmachen wÃ¼rden.

cu


----------



## MTXR (22. September 2005)

i want it in black because my heart has turned black   
also ich denke mal, es wird auf der page stehen sobald neue shirts bzw andersfarbige erscheinen .. einfach immer mal vobeischauen


----------



## moth (23. September 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> also ich denke mal, es wird auf der page stehen sobald neue shirts bzw andersfarbige erscheinen .. einfach immer mal vobeischauen




der gute herr weiß wie der hase läuft!

der VK liegt übrigens bei glatten 25,00 Euro laut der preisliste die in einer woche gültigkeit erlangt...

MfG Arni


----------



## crazy-spy (26. September 2005)

der rest des bikes is ja bekannt.... hier endlich mal mit neuer gabel.... fährt sich echtmal sehr viel besser! beste gabel, die ich hatte bisher, auf anhieb gehn damit sachen, die sonst net gingen *g*


----------



## MTXR (26. September 2005)

sieht legga aus ! zeig doch noch mal n pic vom gazne, wie das insgesamt aussieht. 
wie viel fw hat deine jetzt ? 110/130 ? 
ich wollte meine tauchrohre und krone weiß lackieren ...maschaun ob ich das irgendwann mal mache ...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Oktober 2005)

Hab jetzt auch endlich mal geschafft n paar pics von meinem Orange zu machen, mehr Bilder gibt es noch in meiner Galerie.

Hier mal die harten Fakten:

Agent!Bikes Orange Frame
Manitou Stance Flow 100 - 130mm Fork, 100mm Setup
Atomlab Trailpimp Rims, vr Hügi Fr Nabe, hr DMR SingleSpeed Revolver Nabe
Maxxis HolyRoller 24" x 2.4", Schwalbe Schläuche
DaBomb DaRector SB Steuersatz
DMR HeadStock Vorbau, DMR Allyo Wingbar, 4 cm verkürzt
Hayes Mag Brakes mit 8" Rotors
Salsa Shaft Sattelstütze mit Haro Bikes Sattel und Brave Pogo Double Clamp
WeThePeople Royal Cranks 165 mm mit WTP 5StarDeluxe KB, 34 Zähne
Eastern Bikes Pedale
16 Zahn Reilauf mit Khe Kette
IronCross Ventilkappen, Point BarEnds, SchaumstoffGriffe von Mounty
GesamtGewicht ca. 15,6 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (3. Oktober 2005)

lecker gerät!! hübsches farblein!! gefällt!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Oktober 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> lecker gerät!! hübsches farblein!! gefällt!!



Danke danke, bin aber zur Zeit am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen und die Kurbeln nicht in Pink umpulvern lassen sollte und mir noch diesen neuen Pinken Streetreifen Draufhau, wäre zwar etwas abgefahren, aber definitiv ein Hingucker. Mal sehn...


----------



## moth (3. Oktober 2005)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Danke danke, bin aber zur Zeit am überlegen, ob ich den Rahmen und die Kurbeln nicht in Pink umpulvern lassen sollte und mir noch diesen neuen Pinken Streetreifen Draufhau, wäre zwar etwas abgefahren, aber definitiv ein Hingucker. Mal sehn...



ih ne, des arm ding! denk doch auch mal an das fahrrad... was würdest du davon halten wenn dich deine eltern pink färben lassen und dir teletubby-schuhe anziehen?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Oktober 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> ih ne, des arm ding! denk doch auch mal an das fahrrad... was würdest du davon halten wenn dich deine eltern pink färben lassen und dir teletubby-schuhe anziehen?



Nun ja, war nur son Hirgespinst, wovon ich etwa 2-3 am Tag habe, aber es dann noch in die Tat umszusetzen ist etwas anderes, ausserdem wären dann die 70 für die Sonderlackierung  in SilberMetallic fürn ANUS...
Wiederum würde mir die Kurbel in schwarz auch gut taugen, son zweiter Film


----------



## moth (3. Oktober 2005)

stimmt, gar nicht aufgefallen dass die weiß ist 
schwar sähe nit schlecht aus, wobei die auch wiederum pink sein könnte... das passt ja dann zum bäpperl am unterrohr...


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Oktober 2005)

Verschandel bitte das ganze nicht mit zu viel pinker Farbe  Das wirkt so doch schon richtig gut!  Das einzige, was mir nicht so gefällt, sind die grossen Scheiben... anonsten: sehr schön!

Haut rein!
Bis Bald!

Basti


----------



## oxoxo (4. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> der rest des bikes is ja bekannt.... hier endlich mal mit neuer gabel.... fährt sich echtmal sehr viel besser! beste gabel, die ich hatte bisher, auf anhieb gehn damit sachen, die sonst net gingen *g*



aha lass mal genauer hören, die Gabel schlägt nun nicht mehr durch oder was? Kann man die mit Standardfedern fahren oder wird getuned?


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> V Das einzige, was mir nicht so gefällt, sind die grossen Scheiben...



Irgendwie fahren sie alle in Bayreuth grosse Scheiben an ihren Streetschüsseln, mir eingeschlossen  . Bei der Hayes sind die kleinen aber auch nicht wirklich toll, 180er wären gut.
ceeYa on tha road


----------



## MTXR (5. Oktober 2005)

mir reichen die kleinen scheiben .. meine hayes beisst mit denen hammer.
also bis jetzt noch keine probleme gehabt.
für dirt/street reichen die kleinen allemal. aber jedem das seine denn über geschmack lässt sich schlecht streiten.
PS : meine 160er julie 2004 war diret. die hat mich n paar mal fast im stich gelassen auch wenns sonst eigentlich gereicht hat.


----------



## moth (5. Oktober 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Hayes sind die kleinen aber auch nicht wirklich toll, 180er wären gut.



...und ich sehen mich nach 300ern oder größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2005)

moth schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich sehen mich nach 300ern oder größer...



Spam Spam Spam  

Was soll der Mist? Gehts hier im Forum nur noch um Ironischen Sch***?
Ist doch nix blödes dabei wenn ich sag das 180er Hayes Scheiben toll wären weil ich finde das die Bremse nicht wirklich überzeugt mit 160er.

Go Home to Kindergarten!!!


----------



## moth (5. Oktober 2005)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Spam Spam Spam
> 
> Was soll der Mist? Gehts hier im Forum nur noch um Ironischen Sch***?
> Ist doch nix blödes dabei wenn ich sag das 180er Hayes Scheiben toll wären weil ich finde das die Bremse nicht wirklich überzeugt mit 160er.
> ...



das hast du falsch verstanden, ich hab 200er scheiben und die bremse tut NIX, GAR NIX!!


----------



## decolocsta (5. Oktober 2005)

Oh, Sorry   

hab ich etwas in den falschen Hals bekommen.

Naja ich finde das die Bremse mit 200er Scheiben schon ganz gut packt aber eine wirkliche 1-Finger Bremse ist das nicht, leider!!!!

Ok, im Street-Dirt Bereich eher unwichtig, fahre die Hayes aber auf meinem Scream und da muss man manchmal schon ganz schön an den Hebelm ziehen.


----------



## Mr.T (5. Oktober 2005)

Deore V-Brake!
Was braucht der Mensch mehr? (ok ne HS33 vielleicht)


----------



## MTXR (5. Oktober 2005)

psst psst ist n bisschen offtopic, hm


----------



## Pesling (5. Oktober 2005)

Mr.T schrieb:
			
		

> Deore V-Brake!
> Was braucht der Mensch mehr? (ok ne HS33 vielleicht)



Avid...


----------



## Biker8999 (27. Oktober 2005)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> noch immer nicht fertig
> nächsten monat kommt hinten ein 13 t ritzel und vorne ein wtp stereo in 30t
> und dann muss ich erstmal wieder warten bis geld da ist



Fährst du ihn mit 26"


----------



## Molox (27. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du ihn mit 26"



nein mit 24"





das ist übrigens aktuell


----------



## Biker8999 (27. Oktober 2005)

Ist das obere Bild mit 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker8999 (27. Oktober 2005)

flea schrieb:
			
		

> So, muss den Thread jetzt mal wieder aufwärmen, denn mein schlüpferblauer Freund ist endlich (sogut wie) fertiggestellt.
> Neue Gabel muss noch dran, dann ists prima :]
> 
> einfach auf die Bilder klicken zum vergrößern.
> ...



Das sind aber 26 " Felgen & Reifen


----------



## The Passenger (27. Oktober 2005)

Biker8999 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind aber 26 " Felgen & Reifen



Na und? Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Guru (27. Oktober 2005)

The Passenger schrieb:
			
		

> Na und? Wo ist das Problem?




Total uncool, kein Stil, kein Style, verschandelt das ganze Rad







Vorsicht, Ironie...


----------



## oxoxo (29. Oktober 2005)

Mein Smith

einfach aufgebaut, ich mag einfach keine Schicki Micki Bikes mehr. Provisorische Laufräder 
The Pig Steuersatz
Twenty Toploader Vorbau
DMR Wingbar
Nox Griffe
Animal Barends
Hayes Bremsen
DJ3 Gabel
Knew BMX 30T Kettenblatt
Deore Kasettenabe hinten und vorn 
14T und 13T Ritzel hinten
KMC Choolchain
Noname Stütze
Eastern Bikes ID Sattel
Felt CrMo Kurbel USBB
Eastern Bikes Mg Pedale mit normalen Lager
Maxxis Bling Blang Reifen


----------



## DGS (29. Oktober 2005)

Hier mein aktueller Aufbau:


----------



## aurelio (30. Oktober 2005)

Der smith gefällt mir in raw auch sehr schön. Der Lenker / Vorbau / Gabel Mix sieht mir ein wenig arg hoch gebaut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (30. Oktober 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Der smith gefällt mir in raw auch sehr schön. Der Lenker / Vorbau / Gabel Mix sieht mir ein wenig arg hoch gebaut aus...


ja das stimmt, es wirkt etwas hoch, die Gabel hat noch einen Spacer drin weil ich sie nicht zu früh so kurz sägen wollte. Dann kommt sobald erhalten, die Agent!Bikes Vorbau und Lenker dran. Dann rockt es besser an der Front.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (31. Oktober 2005)

DGS schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein aktueller Aufbau:



ui´, sehr schön


ps. ein streeter aus LA? kenn wir uns?


----------



## DGS (31. Oktober 2005)

Nee ich denke wir hatten noch nicht die Ehre, haben aber sicherlich gemeinsame Bekannte ..., die Dirttrails hinterm Maci die auf einem Pic von dir zu sehen sind habe ich erst letzte Woche kurz kennengelernt. Werden uns sicherlich noch "übern wegfahren". So groß ist LA ja auch wieder nicht, bin aber erstaunt wieviele Streeter es in unserer Hometown gibt, als Einsteiger lernt man ja immer noch neue Leute kennen. Cya


----------



## hardtail rider (2. November 2005)

so jetzt nochmla mein agent is zwar nciht mehr die ganz aktuelle austatung is aber egal
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=633788


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (2. November 2005)

hardtail rider schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt nochmla mein agent is zwar nciht mehr die ganz aktuelle austatung is aber egal
> http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=633788



Hübsch, wenngleichs für mich ein bisschen viele Sticker sind... warum überhaupt der Hausmeister Sticker?

... - Der arme Adapter


----------



## hardtail rider (2. November 2005)

weil meine agent voll kaputt waren cih die runter gemacht hab der rahemn dann so leer aussah ich meine neuen aent cnoh cniht frauf machen will weils umlackiert wird und des pinke geil ausschaut


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (2. November 2005)

Keines Update von meinem:


----------



## Kieferos (2. November 2005)

Beide sehr Legga....


----------



## MTXR (2. November 2005)

@ sUns*shAdoW :

hammer hammer geil !!!!


----------



## Rayndeor (2. November 2005)

das mir bis jetzt fast alle sehr gut gefallen haben, muss ich jetzt einfach loswerden!

Wenn ich meins geschickt bekommen habe, mach ich auch ein Aktfoto und setze es rein.

in diesem sinne,
Weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sUns*shAdoW (2. November 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> @ sUns*shAdoW :
> 
> hammer hammer geil !!!!



Thx!


----------



## Molox (6. November 2005)

von vorhin und so


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. November 2005)

du hast ja en geilen kettenspanner drin.... bringt der was???


----------



## crazy-spy (6. November 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> du hast ja en geilen kettenspanner drin.... bringt der was???



Hallo,

jau, der bringt was.
Er verhindet ja das Verrutschen nach vorne...
ich persönlich fahre ohne Adapter, da ich ja keine Disc und keine Schaltung fahre  Einfach paar Spacer in Verbindung mit Schraubachse... da brauchts nicht mal nen Spanner, hält bombig


----------



## MTXR (8. November 2005)

sieht recht schnieke aus   

öhm nebenbei : wo bekomme ich die sattelstütze von truvativ her die auch in den smith passt und wie heist die ?? man hat mir das vor langer zeit mal gesagt aber da hatte ich net wirklich geld  
dankö


----------



## Pesling (8. November 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> sieht recht schnieke aus
> 
> öhm nebenbei : wo bekomme ich die sattelstütze von truvativ her die auch in den smith passt und wie heist die ?? man hat mir das vor langer zeit mal gesagt aber da hatte ich net wirklich geld
> dankö



Truvativ Double Clamp XR und kriegste fast überall.


----------



## MTXR (8. November 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Truvativ Double Clamp XR und kriegste fast überall.



traum   
dankö

edit : ich brauch 27.2 oder ??


----------



## Atomium (9. November 2005)

So... von mir gibts nach langer Pause auch mal wieder was zu sehen...

Aktuelle Konfiguration (Stand 6.11.05)

http://atomium.kryzz.com/Zwerg/gr%f6tzingen%20/PB060607.JPG

In den nächsten Tagen (nach Weihnachten) kommt der neue Oragne und ne schönere Pike...

Wenn jemand interesse an Rahmen oder Gabel (Z1 FR 03) hat, dann einfach bei mir per PN melden...

MfG Flo


----------



## CDRacer (9. November 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> traum
> dankö
> 
> edit : ich brauch 27.2 oder ??



Nöö 26,8 ist das Maß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (14. November 2005)

gibt es schon ein pinkes agent???


----------



## Pesling (14. November 2005)

hardtail rider schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es schon ein pinkes agent???



Definitiv - steht im XXStore rum


----------



## KapitanKaktus (15. November 2005)

hehe......ja, der pinke Schmidt ist echt geil!
War ja am WE in Do und hab mir DoubleX mal angeschaut...........echt sehr netter Laden


----------



## MTXR (15. November 2005)

dann setzt doch mal n pic davon rein


----------



## Pesling (15. November 2005)

KapitanKaktus schrieb:
			
		

> hehe......ja, der pinke Schmidt ist echt geil!
> War ja am WE in Do und hab mir DoubleX mal angeschaut...........echt sehr netter Laden



Jo hat mir Silvia schon erzählt


----------



## crazy-spy (15. November 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Jo hat mir Silvia schon erzählt



tze, wenn du nicht alles weisst, bist du auch nicht glücklich, oder? 
War aber echt nen super We


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (15. November 2005)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Jo hat mir Silvia schon erzählt


DIE Silvia?


----------



## crazy-spy (15. November 2005)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> DIE Silvia?



nein, die andere!


----------



## Pesling (15. November 2005)

crazy-spy schrieb:
			
		

> tze, wenn du nicht alles weisst, bist du auch nicht glücklich, oder?



Ne die Silvia hat ihr wahnsinniges Pony bei uns stehen und da wird man halt zugeschwallt


----------



## KapitanKaktus (16. November 2005)

Was, die Silvia hat nen wahnsinniges Pony?????   
Geilo.......da schreib ich jetzt auf die nächste Rechnung: Viel Spaß mit dem wahnsinnigem Pony!


----------



## Pesling (16. November 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> dann setzt doch mal n pic davon rein








Bidde...


----------



## Guru (16. November 2005)

waaaaaaaaaah, wasn dasn?

do graddl ich glei'd wänd nuff!


----------



## hardtail rider (17. November 2005)

udn wie siehts mitm orange asu hat jemand von dem nen bild in pink???


----------



## MTXR (17. November 2005)

hardtail rider schrieb:
			
		

> udn wie siehts mitm orange asu hat jemand von dem nen bild in pink???




alle pink geil   
gibts den auch in dixi-klo braun ??


----------



## KapitanKaktus (18. November 2005)

Soweit ich mich errinnern kann fährt kein pinker Orange rum!

Was ..... dixiklo ..... hmm ...... soll es schon gegeben haben:


----------



## Pesling (19. November 2005)

Von Basti (Dirt-Monkeys):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. November 2005)

sieht sehr geil aus...


----------



## hardtail rider (21. November 2005)

mien orange mti miener 'neuen' gabel 
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=668396


----------



## rockbar (22. November 2005)

bald kommt en update von mir  (in den nächsten tagen)


----------



## Kieferos (22. November 2005)

rockbar schrieb:
			
		

> bald kommt en update von mir  (in den nächsten tagen)



Ich hoffe mal das meins in den nächsten 3 Wochen kommt


----------



## rockbar (26. November 2005)

meins kommt jetzt 






greez
micha


----------



## Kieferos (26. November 2005)

rockbar schrieb:
			
		

> meins kommt jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe... ich hoffe ich kann da demnächst was dagegenhalten !


----------



## Molox (27. November 2005)

rockbar schrieb:
			
		

> meins kommt jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





schön schön die neue gabel


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. November 2005)

mir gefällt die net so dolle... vllt mehr wenn der fette manitou aufkleber ab is... zu dem smith von dirt monkeyz... wasn das für n vorbau?? 

naja wenn ich schon so läster kommt jetzt mal meins... is zwar en scheiß bild... aber ich find s so geil... die tage kommt en besseres


----------



## soto_1 (28. November 2005)

tach hier is meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (28. November 2005)

soto_1 schrieb:
			
		

> tach hier is meins




wo


----------



## dragonflyer (28. November 2005)

@ psyschogrinser

was isn das für ne gabel? ne dj3 2006? (wegen den roten deckeln)   

ich werde von meinem in den nächsten wochen einsreinsetzen (ohne steuersatz)
weil ich mein agent orange 06 evtl. nächste woche bekomme


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (28. November 2005)

lol ne... denken alle... is ne drop off 2 von 04... hab nur mal neu lackiert...ich find se geil ^^ und die is leichter als die dj von 06


----------



## MTXR (28. November 2005)

müsstest nur noch runna traveln 
wär die noch geiler.


----------



## aurelio (28. November 2005)

Joh schöne Agenten habt Ihr da


----------



## Guru (29. November 2005)

Hier mal meins, jetzt mit lackierter Z1, mehr Kratzern und neuen Griffen 
Nach meiner Rechnung 13,8 Kilo, mit mehr Luft bissle mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (29. November 2005)

scheckt hamma gut das ding


----------



## Guru (29. November 2005)

Ich steh halt fett auf Alu, sieht man wohl... Rahmen, Kurbeln, Lenker, Vorbau, alles Alu


----------



## MTXR (29. November 2005)

ich steh auf alles was gut aussieht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. November 2005)

Hi guru,find das bike auch supergeil,aber mußt du es gleich mit ins Bett nehmen??


----------



## Guru (30. November 2005)

Logo, als Schönwetterbiker ist das kein Problem


----------



## MTXR (30. November 2005)

hehe ^^ 
agenten gehören nun mal ins bett


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. Dezember 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ich steh auf alles was gut aussieht


genau meine meinung...


----------



## Rayndeor (4. Dezember 2005)

hier meins.
mein Radl:
Radl 
meine Gabel:
Gabel 
und last but not least, mein Hinterbau    :
Hinterbau


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Dezember 2005)

Rayndeor schrieb:
			
		

> hier meins.




Sehr schön!


----------



## MTXR (4. Dezember 2005)

sieht echt nice aus.
nur warum hast du die atomlabs, die schnellspanner und die speichen gold lackiert ?? und hol dir n neues kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (4. Dezember 2005)

ganz gut nur die kurbel und das kb passen gar nicht...


----------



## dragonflyer (4. Dezember 2005)

sieht top aus! morgen bekomm ich auch mein orange 06    freu mich jetzt noch mehr


----------



## psycco (5. Dezember 2005)

so jetzt nochma n bild von meiner hütte  is eigentlich fertsch nur den sattel will ich irgendwann ma (ca. 2087) wechseln...


----------



## Rayndeor (5. Dezember 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> sieht echt nice aus.
> nur warum hast du die atomlabs, die schnellspanner und die speichen gold lackiert ?? und hol dir n neues kettenblatt



Weil gold einfach nur geil is    .
des mitm KB is ne notlösung, weil ich den 38er leid war.

ich spar für ne gescheite kurbl undn KB, aber bis dahin bleibts so wie es is.


----------



## dragonflyer (7. Dezember 2005)

@Rayndeor, hab gestern auch mein rahmen bekommen 

aber hab mal ne frage weißt du die maße für: Sattelklemme und Sattelstange?

bräuchte die mal unbedingt wegen neuen parts (sattelklemm und stange)   

thx im voraus   

hier mal mit meiner dj3 06 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=204531&cat=505


----------



## CDRacer (7. Dezember 2005)

Sattelstütze brauchst mit 31,6 mm Durchmesser und die Klemme mit 34,9 mm.


----------



## Kieferos (7. Dezember 2005)

leider ein bisschen Dunkel....


----------



## Molox (7. Dezember 2005)

kette spannen...?
sonst hübsch


----------



## Kieferos (7. Dezember 2005)

joa..... 

weiter Punkte die mir mitgeteilt wurden:
- silberne Stütze
- schwarze Bremse
- mehr Licht...ach was sag ich, überhaupt Licht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycco (8. Dezember 2005)

hier nochma größere bilda 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204715/cat/505
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204714/cat/505
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204713/cat/505
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204712/cat/505
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/204711/cat/505


----------



## dragonflyer (8. Dezember 2005)

thx für die infos


----------



## Pesling (11. Dezember 2005)

Langeweile...






Hi, my name is


----------



## Demoniac (12. Dezember 2005)

Schön schön  
Irgendwie freu ich mich schon auf meinen Geburtstag, weil danach hol ich mir auch endlich ein Agent


----------



## Guru (12. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Blau, net mein Stil, aber trotzdem schön 
Rest natürlich sehr fein, aber das weisst du ja bestimmt


----------



## Pesling (12. Dezember 2005)

Zu Weihnachten kommt endlich Brave Hardrocker Starrgabel rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. Dezember 2005)

Kieferos schrieb:
			
		

> leider ein bisschen Dunkel....


Komisches agent-bike.......


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. Dezember 2005)

naja.. wieder meins diesmal mit mehr farbe und im hellen... a propros licht 

klcik

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/206171/cat/9968

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/206170/cat/9968 

verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht.. hatte vorallem an nen neuen vorbau und lenekr gedacth


----------



## Pesling (13. Dezember 2005)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht.. hatte vorallem an nen neuen vorbau und lenekr gedacth



Auf jeden ne andere Sattelstütze, Vorbau zu lang, der Lenker hat ne komsiche Kröpfung   und andere Kurbeln (Luftalarm oder Saint).

Optimal wär weniger Federweg.


----------



## DerRenz (19. Dezember 2005)

Um hier auch mal meinen Beitrag zu leisten...

[imgl]http://agent-bikes.com/gallery/d/348-2/ral6011.JPG[/imgl]


----------



## Molox (19. Dezember 2005)

schön aber wie groß ist die schreibe?


----------



## DerRenz (19. Dezember 2005)

Die Scheibe hat 8", weil wenn man wie ich ein wenig schwerer ist, dann kann eine große Scheibe nicht schaden.


----------



## Pesling (20. Dezember 2005)

coole Farbwahl und 26"   - nur die Kurbeln sind net so dolle


----------



## DerRenz (20. Dezember 2005)

Die Kurbel wird demnächst noch geändert. Ist eines der wenigen Teile, das von meinem alten Bock noch übrig ist. Wird wahrscheinlich dann eine WeThePeople Royal Crank werden.


----------



## Kieferos (20. Dezember 2005)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Komisches agent-bike.......



??? Das Bild ist noch nicht einmal von mir !! Ich habe meine wieder gelöscht gehabt, weil ich neue machen wollte weil die alten zu dunkel waren. Würde geren mal wissen woher das Bild kommt, weil es nicht aus meiner Gallery stammt und ich keine anderen eingefügt habe


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (20. Dezember 2005)

Also Leute etz muss ich euch mal ein update von meinem Zeigen!! Jetzt hab ich aber einen babyblauen Lenker!! Muss ich noch mal ein Bild machen is weng schlechte Quali!!








cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (20. Dezember 2005)

schmeckt. über die aufkleber lässt sich streiten aber da habsch grad keinen bock drauf ... ich glaube entweder ich travel endlich meine sherman oder ich verkauf die und hol mir auch ne 06er dj ... voll geil die dinger !


----------



## Guru (21. Dezember 2005)

Ryders sieht brutal so aus, als wäre das Oberrohr verbogen. Scheiss Hintergrund


----------



## Pesling (24. Dezember 2005)

Weihnachten = Harte Zeit!


----------



## MTXR (24. Dezember 2005)

sehr geil   
gefällt mir echt gut auch wenn ich für starr lieber das bmx nehme
aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ^^
frohes fest noch !!


----------



## Pesling (24. Dezember 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> sehr geil
> gefällt mir echt gut auch wenn ich für starr lieber das bmx nehme
> aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ^^
> frohes fest noch !!



Is mir dann doch zu klein


----------



## MTXR (24. Dezember 2005)

^^ eben. ist geschmackssache.
ich fahr auch lieber mtb aber federgabel will ich irgendwie nicht drauf verzichten.
will meine allerdings auf 80 mm runtertraveln. 
wie viel wiegt das gute stück jetzt ?? 15 kilo ? weniger ?


----------



## Pesling (24. Dezember 2005)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ eben. ist geschmackssache.
> ich fahr auch lieber mtb aber federgabel will ich irgendwie nicht drauf verzichten.
> will meine allerdings auf 80 mm runtertraveln.
> wie viel wiegt das gute stück jetzt ?? 15 kilo ? weniger ?



Ich hab ja noch für meine Federgabel   
Also wenn ich richtig liege, bin ich sogar ganz knapp unter 13 kg...zumindest keine schweren Parts...nur die CroMo Kurbeln, aber alles andere aus Alu hab ich geschrottet...


----------



## aurelio (25. Dezember 2005)

Fein fein, welche Gabel ist das jetzt ? Die Brave Hardrocker ? oder die DMR Trailblade ? Naja, wünsch Dir viel Spass mit der neuen Gabel. Muss man sich halt schon erstmal dran gewöhnen...

Achja unter 13Kg wäre schon sehr krass, habe meins jetzt bei eigentlich fast gleichem Setup auf 13,8kg. Die Reifen machen halt einiges aus


----------



## Pesling (25. Dezember 2005)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Fein fein, welche Gabel ist das jetzt ? Die Brave Hardrocker ? oder die DMR Trailblade ? Naja, wünsch Dir viel Spass mit der neuen Gabel. Muss man sich halt schon erstmal dran gewöhnen...
> 
> Achja unter 13Kg wäre schon sehr krass, habe meins jetzt bei eigentlich fast gleichem Setup auf 13,8kg. Die Reifen machen halt einiges aus



Könnt hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (25. Dezember 2005)

selbst mit starrgabel siehts noch top aus!
ich selber hatte auch mal vorübergehend starrgabel weil ich meine dj3 2006 einschicken musste. bin da gar net zurecht gekommen. aber naja is halt geschmackssache   
am dienstag denk ich mal kommt endlich ein Foto von meinem rein


----------



## dragonflyer (27. Dezember 2005)

So hier is mein Orange 06:






und noch der Link zum bewerten 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=209281&cat=2


----------



## Funghi (27. Dezember 2005)

Jo, Superteil, ma gucken, ob ich bald was gegenhalten kann    
Aber mach ma dat Kabel da ordentlich   und vielleicht die ekligen Aufkleber vonna Felge...


----------



## Rayndeor (28. Dezember 2005)

des schat ja richtig gut aus


----------



## Molox (28. Dezember 2005)

vielleicht andere kurbel und die aufkleber von den felgen ab?
aber sonst ganz hübsch


----------



## Guru (28. Dezember 2005)

Schönes Ding, fast zu schwarz 

Hihi, auch Lockenwickler im Bremskabel gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (28. Dezember 2005)

thy, ja muss wegen dem kabel mal guckn wie ich das wieder weg bekomme, aber wenigstens isses jetzt kürzer als vorher wo ich se neu gekauft hatte ^^


----------



## dragonflyer (29. Dezember 2005)

sorry wegen doppelpost aber hier mal neues pic ohne felgenaufkleber


----------



## Guru (30. Dezember 2005)

Danke, ich hatte mich net getraut, es zu sagen  

Alle Aufkleber runter, Kenner wissen was geht, Unkenner lassen sich net blenden und einen selbst in Ruhe. Und Diebe wissen evtl. auch net, was geht.


----------



## psycco (31. Dezember 2005)

na dann auch die aufkleber der gabel ab


----------



## dirt erich (1. Januar 2006)

gehen die aufkleber von den sun felgen leicht ab ich will mir nähmlich auch welche kaufen find aber die aufkleber scheusslich wie hast du die abgemacht (einfach nur abgepult oder wie)


----------



## Molox (1. Januar 2006)

nein bei mir ist immer noch so ein klebe rest übrig das ist relativ viel arbeit das zeug da abzupulen aber mit benzin oder so was sollte es schon klappen


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (1. Januar 2006)

dirt erich schrieb:
			
		

> gehen die aufkleber von den sun felgen leicht ab ich will mir nähmlich auch welche kaufen find aber die aufkleber scheusslich wie hast du die abgemacht (einfach nur abgepult oder wie)



Sind ganz normale Sticker, die ziehst du einfach runter. Musst nur evtl. nachher die Klebstoff-Reste mit irgendwas Starken wegputzen. (Benzin u.a.)


----------



## CDRacer (1. Januar 2006)

Erwärm sie vorher mit einem Föhn und zieh sie dann ab, dann sollte das ganze auch rückstandsfrei gehen. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## dragonflyer (1. Januar 2006)

habs mitn fön warm gemacht und abgezogen wenn dus langsam machst gehts ohne klebereste ab, so wars beim vR aber bei meinem HR sind bei jedem aufklerber der ganze kleber hängengeblieben und das is wirklich ne sau arbeit die abzubekommen.
weiß net obs daran liegt das die vr felge neuer ist und die hintere älter kein plan

achso die aufkleber auf der gabel lass ich dran


----------



## dirt erich (2. Januar 2006)

aso klebereste gehen mit diesel super ab. war bei meinen rahmen so da hab ich aber die kompletten aufkleber abgepult und das hat gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxoxo (6. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wegen doppelpost aber hier mal neues pic ohne felgenaufkleber



sieht nicht schlecht aus, so ein Orange2. Black kommt immer gut, aber wenn du schon die Sticker auf der Felge entfernst, dann nehme die an der Gabael doch bitte auch mit weg.
Die Pedalen finde ich komisch. Bei den laufrädern hätte ich schwarze Speichenn genommen und silberne Nippel. Aber wie gesagt feines Radel.


----------



## dragonflyer (6. Januar 2006)

thx,
ne die auf der gabel bleiben drauf  

pedalen kommen noch neue demnächst, ja und speiche is halt geschmackssache


----------



## lostnos (6. Januar 2006)

schöne bikes hier!!!!

mach doch min.die warning aufkleber ab....un viel spass dabei...bei mir is jetzt  leider bissl lack mit wega ber ders da ja so in mengen drauf...bisschen polieren un man siehts nich mal mehr 

grEEtz noch an den MTXR


----------



## MTXR (7. Januar 2006)

hehe danke ^^ 
@oxoxo : noch andere kurbeln und gut ist. vll noch ne andere bremse aber solange deore reiicht is auch gut


----------



## dragonflyer (7. Januar 2006)

@mtxr: fals du meins meinst, thx erstmal aber die deore bleibt erstam für ne weile weil ich die erst gekauft habe, weil meien julie in arsch gegangen is


----------



## MTXR (7. Januar 2006)

ja sorry ich meinte deins ^^ 
von meinem smith gibts wohl bald auch n update ...
freut euch schonmal


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Januar 2006)

dirt erich schrieb:
			
		

> aso klebereste gehen mit diesel super ab. war bei meinen rahmen so da hab ich aber die kompletten aufkleber abgepult und das hat gedauert



Aber Diesel stinkt schrecklich, nehmt lieber für die Klebereste Wasch und Feuerzeugbenzin, das ist denke ich mal besser


----------



## dragonflyer (8. Januar 2006)

bei mir kommen demnächst 24"er rein also freut euch schonmal


----------



## CDRacer (8. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir kommen demnächst 24"er rein also freut euch schonmal


Ich kann leider keinen Grund zur Freude erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (9. Januar 2006)

ich freu mich


----------



## Urlauber (11. Januar 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider keinen Grund zur Freude erkennen



da gehts mir genauso.


----------



## dragonflyer (11. Januar 2006)

bleibt doch von den parts her gleich nur halt klener  aber she grad bei cdracer sthet 26" forever ^^


----------



## lostnos (11. Januar 2006)

dann weiß ich ja wie ich zu meinem laufradsatz komme...kauf nur 24"fällt ja dann was für mich ab


----------



## Jeskman (11. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir kommen demnächst 24"er rein also freut euch schonmal




Ich vermisse action pics von dir... schönes rad hast du und jetzt will ich was sehen!! 
 

24" hallo?? du hast gute 26"er, da gibts nix zu freuen

RIDE ON


----------



## dragonflyer (11. Januar 2006)

action kommt bald ,bin grad am barspin üben
und wenn ich ne kann kommt ein vid versprochen 

und werd dann versuchen noch mehr tricks zu üben, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aurelio (17. Januar 2006)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Smith


----------



## Xiao (17. Januar 2006)

breakless is g0il 

schickes ding  

das kleine schwarze   hrhr ^^


----------



## Pesling (17. Januar 2006)

Gibt nix zu meckern   !


----------



## MTXR (17. Januar 2006)

cleanstes agent will ich mal behaupten ! 
sehr sehr nice !


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (17. Januar 2006)

naja... ich find s geht so.. anderer satteln.. und gabel halt geschmackssache.. aber was is das denn für ein vorbau?


----------



## Jeskman (17. Januar 2006)

Da kann ich nur sagen: schon der aurelio!
seit wann bist du brakeless unterwegs?

mfg
arne


----------



## Munich-Biker (17. Januar 2006)

@dragonflyer: CD Racer is halt ne *räusper*

@aurelio: endlich ma wieder n echt gut aussehendes Agent!


----------



## aurelio (17. Januar 2006)

Vorbau ist ein Curb BMX, der aber demnächst den Besitzer wechselt...

Brakeless bin ich erst seit nen paar Tagen unterwegs.

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## Guru (17. Januar 2006)

Sehr, sehr, sehr geil!

Wasn das für ne Gabel? Welche Anmerkungen gibts zu der? (positiv + negativ bitte  )


----------



## aurelio (17. Januar 2006)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr, sehr, sehr geil!
> 
> Wasn das für ne Gabel? Welche Anmerkungen gibts zu der? (positiv + negativ bitte  )



Danke 

Gabel ist eine DMR Trailblade.

Pro:       

Leicht [1,7kg]
Stabil [hat alles ausgehalten was ich bisher mit ihr gemacht habe]
Ohne Cantisockel erhältlich

Contra:  
Decals sind lackiert
Keine Steckachse [dafür gibts ja die Trailblade2]
mhh... sonst fällt mir jetzt nix negatives ein, was zu berichten wäre

Wenn noch Fragen sind frag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (17. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel ist eine DMR Trailblade.
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...



Ich fahr die Gabel auch, nur von Brave als "Hardrocker" gelabelt. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden  . Ich find der einzige Nachteil ist, dass die Ausfallenden net wie zum Beispiel bei Marzocchi Gabeln diesen "Anti-Rausfall-Schutz" haben...sonst nur geil und leicht.


----------



## Guru (18. Januar 2006)

Trag schon länger nun die Idee von "starr" mit mir rum, mir gehen Federgabeln irgendwie immer aufn Sack, weil das Bike nicht das macht, was man ihm genau sagt 

Mal sehen...


----------



## Munich-Biker (18. Januar 2006)




----------



## fashizzel (18. Januar 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

>


wuhu, ich wart noch bissal


----------



## CDRacer (18. Januar 2006)

Richtige Wahl


----------



## Pesling (18. Januar 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

>



pornöses Foto, bester Rahmen ever!


----------



## bodoreider (19. Januar 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216547/cat/500/ppuser/35929

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216545/cat/500/ppuser/35929


----------



## Pesling (19. Januar 2006)

Neu sind die Sun Rimes SOS Felgen mit neuen, besseren Ringlé Naben...12,5 kg!


----------



## Munich-Biker (19. Januar 2006)

Schaut gut aus, kommt die Federgabel wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (19. Januar 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut gut aus, kommt die Federgabel wieder?



Die Starrgabel ist nur für Skatepark und Spots, die ich relativ gut beherrsche. Die Federgabel kommt bei neuen Sachen wieder dran (dauert ja nur 10min).


----------



## aurelio (19. Januar 2006)

Schöner Agent 

Nur das mit den 12,5kg halte ich für arg optimistisch. Haste das Rad mal komplett nachgewogen, bzw. haste mal ne Teileliste mit den jeweiligen Gewichten ? Mich würde z.B. interessieren was die Felgen wiegen.

Und von dieser Wechselei von Starr zu Federgabel halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Entweder ganz oder garnet, ist aber Ansichtssache...


----------



## Pesling (19. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Agent
> 
> Nur das mit den 12,5kg halte ich für arg optimistisch. Haste das Rad mal komplett nachgewogen, bzw. haste mal ne Teileliste mit den jeweiligen Gewichten ? Mich würde z.B. interessieren was die Felgen wiegen.
> 
> Und von dieser Wechselei von Starr zu Federgabel halte ich persönlich auch nichts. Entweder ganz oder garnet, ist aber Ansichtssache...



Ohne Mist, hab das Mopped auf de Waage gestellt...12,5 kg! Durch die SOS spar ich über 1 kg gegenüber den A-Labs...!






Die Laufräder hatte ich MIT REIFEN auf der Waage, ganz knapp über 1 kg! Die SOS sind noch Geheimtipp


----------



## aurelio (19. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Mist, hab das Mopped auf de Waage gestellt...12,5 kg! Durch die SOS spar ich über 1 kg gegenüber den A-Labs...!
> Die Laufräder hatte ich MIT REIFEN auf der Waage, ganz knapp über 1 kg! Die SOS sind noch Geheimtipp



hmm Okay... aber 1Kg gegenüber den Atomlabs (Felgen) kann einfach nicht sein. Dann müssten die SOS ja 200g pro Felge wiegen, oder steh ich jezz arg aufm Schlauch ??

[Atomlabs: 2 x ca. 700g = 1400g - 1Kg wären dann 400g für 2 SOS Felgen...]

Naja egal, Gewicht ist ja auch nicht alles


----------



## Pesling (20. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> hmm Okay... aber 1Kg gegenüber den Atomlabs (Felgen) kann einfach nicht sein. Dann müssten die SOS ja 200g pro Felge wiegen, oder steh ich jezz arg aufm Schlauch ??
> 
> [Atomlabs: 2 x ca. 700g = 1400g - 1Kg wären dann 400g für 2 SOS Felgen...]



Ajo plus Naben... die SOS wiegen 400g eine Felge...so genau is meine Waage auch net, aber auf jeden Fall unter 13 kg!


----------



## CDRacer (20. Januar 2006)

Also die SOS ist schon mit 520 Gramm angegeben, da erscheinen mir reele 400 Gramm schon etwas utopisch, da könnt man die glatt im CC fahren. Denke deine Waage ist da etwas daneben. Und selbst wenn die Felge 400 Gramm wiegen sollte, müsste ein Laufrad schon bei 1,2-1,3 und 1,4 Kilo hinten liegen...
Aber das sind eh alles nur Spekulationen und Gewicht ist ja auch nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (20. Januar 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Also die SOS ist schon mit 520 Gramm angegeben, da erscheinen mir reele 400 Gramm schon etwas utopisch, da könnt man die glatt im CC fahren. Denke deine Waage ist da etwas daneben. Und selbst wenn die Felge 400 Gramm wiegen sollte, müsste ein Laufrad schon bei 1,2-1,3 und 1,4 Kilo hinten liegen...
> Aber das sind eh alles nur Spekulationen und Gewicht ist ja auch nicht alles.



Jo hast Recht, hab heute morgen nochmal nachgeschlagen. Fakt ist: Wenn ich meine alte A-Lab Felge ohne alles neben meiner SOS mit Schwalbe DH Schlauch und TableTop Reifen hochhebe, ist die SOS leichter  ! Und letztendlich ist mir das mitm Gewicht auch egal - sicher ist nur, dass ich unter 13 kg bin...wär ez blöd wegen som Bullshit endlose Diskusionen zu beginnen  .
So long, Pesling


----------



## Funghi (20. Januar 2006)

Na, dann stell ich mein  auch ma hier rein. Wäre über Tips für ne Sattelstütze dankbar, am besten net zu teuer.


----------



## dragonflyer (20. Januar 2006)

sieht doch supi aus! kannst dich ja mal wieder im icq blicken lassen ^^
nehm doch die von brave die ich auch hab , achso sattelstütze der manni hatte mal eine von felt die ich jetz hab must ne mal fragen ob er noch eine hat
achso bekomme demnächst die gleiche kurbel


----------



## Funghi (20. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> sieht doch supi aus! kannst dich ja mal wieder im icq blicken lassen ^^
> nehm doch die von brave die ich auch hab , achso sattelstütze der manni hatte mal eine von felt die ich jetz hab must ne mal fragen
> achso bekomme demnächst die gleiche kurbel



Ich hab keine Hone...


----------



## dragonflyer (20. Januar 2006)

weiß ich ja jetzt auch


----------



## CDRacer (20. Januar 2006)

Funghi schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dann stell ich mein  auch ma hier rein. Wäre über Tips für ne Sattelstütze dankbar, am besten net zu teuer.
> 
> Bild


Mhh, schau doch mal bei ebay nach Mounty Special oder Smica / XLC kosten 17 bzw 30 Euro, sind leicht und haben eine 2-Schraubenklemmung.


----------



## aurelio (20. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ajo plus Naben... die SOS wiegen 400g eine Felge...so genau is meine Waage auch net, aber auf jeden Fall unter 13 kg!



Achso, aber ehrlichgesagt hätte ich bei so leichten Felgen Angst... 

Naja ich hoffe mal für Dich das sie halten. Unter 13Kg ist echt top, aber am wichtigsten iss sowieso das Du Spass an Deinem Drahtesel hast


----------



## dragonflyer (21. Januar 2006)

hab heute meine 24" laufräder bekommen. aber achtet mal net so auf die kettenspannung, mein 9to1 kit wurde vergessen  
demnächst kommt noch ne hone kurbel ran


----------



## Funghi (21. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab heute meine 24" laufräder bekommen. aber achtet mal net so auf die kettenspannung, mein 9to1 kit wurde vergessen
> demnächst kommt noch ne hone kurbel ran
> 
> Schick schick.
> ...


----------



## Urlauber (22. Januar 2006)

uh, mir is aufgefallen, ich hab noch gar kein Bild von meinem Bike hier gepostet!  





bzw hier: 




Rahmen: Agentbikes Smith in Small
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 '03 mit '04er Standrohreinheit @ 75mm
Steuersatz: ChrisKing NoThreadSet
Vorbau: Tioga Task Force
Lenker: Roox Bomber
Griffe: Haro Core
Bremse: Magura HS33 (inzwischen die schwarze)
Kurbeln: Profile Race
Pedale: inzwischen Atomlab Flatboy2
Kettenblatt: Flybikes 27T
Kette: KMC Cool Chain
VR: Atomlab Aircorp 26"; 36°, Atomlab GI Nabe
HR: Atomlab Aircorp 26"; 36°, Alutech SS Nabe mit 14T
Reifen: DMR Moto 26x2.2"
Schläuche: Continental
Sattel: Shadow
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattelklemme: Dragonfly

Gewicht: 15,8 kg

muss auf jeden Fall leichter werden. Geplant ist vorne eine DT 5.1d und ein Schwalbe Tabletop (500g gespart), hinten Kenda Kiniption, eine andere Sattelklemme, wenns das Geld zulässt eine andere HR Nabe. (Inzwischen jemand erfahrungen mit der Hügi 240S Singlespeed bolt on?)

Sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen? immer her damit. Die Gabel hat 2,7kg, da könnte also noch was gehen, aber bin schon sher sher zufrieden mit der, und weis nicht, ob ich sie tauschen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeskman (22. Januar 2006)

Schön!

Und hinten liegen die Killer-Griller an der Isar!


----------



## Guru (22. Januar 2006)

Hulla, sieht leichter aus, als es ist 

Aber schön schlicht, das mag ich auch neben dem Alugeprotze, was ich selbst vertrete


----------



## aurelio (22. Januar 2006)

Hübsches Rad haste da, Urlaubär. Meine Änderungsvorschläge wären: Vbrake statt der klobigen HS33, Reifen vorne + hinten Tabletop, Sattelstütze kürzen [falls noch möglich], Leichte Sattelklemme, Gabel... hmmm ja ihr wisst was kommt: Starrgabel.

Hier mal nachträglich meine aktuelle Teileliste mit Gewichtsangaben:

Agent!Bikes Smith M/L	       3300g		
FSA The Pig DH Pro		 180g
DMR Trailblade			  1600g
Ahead Kralle			      44g

WTP Royal USBB			1300g
Coalition 25T			       80g
Sram PC1			     250g
Odyssey Jim C. Pedale		 680g

Shadow Slim Seat		   330g
SattelStütze			      300g
Salsa LipLock			        22g

Laufradsatz Atomlab/Alutech    2900g
Schwalbe Tabletop 2x	         1120g
Schlauch 2x (leicht)	             260g

Curb BMX Vorbau			    360g
NPJ Wonderbra			     490g
Demolition Griffe		       130g

Bremshebel Shimano		    80g
Bremse: Shimano BR-M475 	
mit Adapter		               295g
Bremsscheibe 160mm		 150g
______________________________________
     		                       13,827kg

BRAKELESS		          13,346kg


----------



## Munich-Biker (22. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Gabel... hmmm ja ihr wisst was kommt: Starrgabel.



Da is er zum Glück drüber hinweg! 




Hoffentlich


----------



## CDRacer (22. Januar 2006)

Dauert wohl noch ein wenig, hoffentlich aber nicht mehr allzu lang.


----------



## dragonflyer (22. Januar 2006)

seh grad das bei deinen ausfallern das schaltauge und die bremsaufnahem fehlt 
wo hastn die her? weil so einen ohne schaltauge wär net schlecht  

wenn du nochn par parts brauchst hab welche anzubieten


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (22. Januar 2006)

Neustes Update meines Bikes!! Keine Angst die Bremes kommt wieder hin!!


----------



## CDRacer (22. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> seh grad das bei deinen ausfallern das schaltauge und die bremsaufnahem fehlt
> wo hastn die her? weil so einen ohne schaltauge wär net schlecht
> 
> wenn du nochn par parts brauchst hab welche anzubieten


Also Parts habe ich auch genug, nur dass ich welche verbauen will, die ich noch nicht habe.
Die Adapterplatten hab ich von Stichsäge.
Das Orange hier über mir ist aber auch seeehr schick.


----------



## Jeskman (22. Januar 2006)

Stichsäge baut extrem viele Leichtbauteile! 
So kann man echt noch einiges an Gewicht sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (22. Januar 2006)

Stichsäge kann auch mal ne Bohrmaschine ersetzen, allerdings sind die Löcher dnan etwas länglich und n bissl ausgefranst  Dafür ganz viele schnell gemacht.

Chris is der Heimwerkerking!


----------



## aurelio (23. Januar 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Da is er zum Glück drüber hinweg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm versteh ich nich, naja mir solls Wuarst sein, er hatte nach Gewichtsparoptionen gefragt, und mit ner Starrgabel spart man nunmal am meisten Gewicht. Bei seiner Gabel wäre es ein Kilogramm.


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: Agentbikes Smith in Small
> Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 '03 mit '04er Standrohreinheit @ 75mm
> Steuersatz: ChrisKing NoThreadSet
> Vorbau: Tioga Task Force
> ...



Wo du auf jeden Fall sparen könntest, wären die Laufräder...hab bei mir deutlich gemerkt, wie schwer die A-Labs sind! SingleTracks oder (wie ich ez) SOS wären meine Empfehlung. Die TableTops sind eh beste Wahl  !

Ansonsten kann ich dir auf nur eine Starrgabel empfehlen, da sparste über 1kg, aber das ist Geschmackssache...Funn Stiffy wäre für die beste Wahl, dann musst du keine Nabe tauschen. Ansonsten - Schnellspanner spart auch Gewicht...

Und hinten V-Brake (Avid o.ä.) statt HS 33, eventuell in Verbindung mit einem Goldfinger Bremshebel oder sonst was leichtem.

Und klar an Kurbel könntest du auch noch sparen...Truvativ Luftalarm meine Empfehlung...die Kurbeln machen bei mir auch noch am meisten Gewicht aus, aber alles andere hat bisher net gehalten und das Geld reicht net für Luftalarms...


----------



## Urlauber (23. Januar 2006)

Stimmt, die Felgen hauen echt rein, aber hinten brauch ich einfach eine Bremsflanke, das heist, es würden nur noch Rhyno Lite XLs in Frage kommen, und da weis ich nicht, ob die halten?

V-Brake werd ich demnächst montieren, Avid mit etwas älterem XT Hebel (der schönste den es gibt!) Dazwischen linear slic und n bissl Nokon.

Schwalbe Table Top ........... taugen die auch für hinten? Bin da n bissl skeptisch, da faltversion.

Luftalarm, an die hab ich ja garnicht gedacht. bekomm ich die mit nem 27er Kettenblatt? wie schwer sidn die denn? Und dann kommt noch der Adapter dazu, von us bb auf mtb bb. Spar ich da echt was gegenüber mein Profile Race?

Und klar, Starrgabel spart schon gut Gewicht, 1,1kg gegenüber meiner jetzigen Gabel (die hat 2,7kg) Bin mal ne Zeit lang so gefahren, vielleicht versuch ichs nochmal, aber ich geb ihr eigentlich keine realistische chance. Da eher ne Pike vielleicht.

Danke schonmal für eure ganzen Tipps....


----------



## Xiao (23. Januar 2006)

also ersma zu luftalarm. soweit ich mich damals damit beschäftigt hatte konnte man nur truvativ kranz drauf fahren. und 27 glaub ich gabs net zur auswahl. jetzt meinen bestimmt einige nehm ich haltn andere spocket. hm glaub leichter gesagt als getan da geht nur luftalarm spocket ran. vll haben sie das geändert aber glaub eher nicht.
wegen gewicht hm weiss net warum ihr so gewichts fanatiker seit 
mein agent wiegt 15 kg . und wayne fliegen tuts ich finds leicht sry aber glaub das is wie nach einem schönheits ideal nach zu jagen bsp. viel holz vor der hütn  
aber ich mein wenns euch befriedigt dan is das euer bier ^^ 
ich find 15 kg super zum händln das zieht super hoch fliegt passt sich.
und v-brakes hm weiss net hs33 is scho was sehr geiles das muss ich jetzt einfach mal sagen vorallem die alte hs33 .
und noch mal zu atomlab trailpimpers . meiner meinung nach die geilsten felgen . super stabile selbst mit lockeren speichen ^^ . super leicht zum nachzentrieren. und das gewicht hm das is in ordnung . wie gesagt me is kein gewichts nazi . 
und starrgabel is auch son ding. gewicht hin oder her es isn anderes feeling und man hat auch nimma den komfort . 

jeder so wie ers am liebsten hat ! 

greetz steve


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die Felgen hauen echt rein, aber hinten brauch ich einfach eine Bremsflanke, das heist, es würden nur noch Rhyno Lite XLs in Frage kommen, und da weis ich nicht, ob die halten?
> 
> V-Brake werd ich demnächst montieren, Avid mit etwas älterem XT Hebel (der schönste den es gibt!) Dazwischen linear slic und n bissl Nokon.
> 
> ...



Zu den Felgen: Versuch die Rhyno Mammoth, die sind stabiler als die Rhyno Lite, aber ob der Gewichtvorteil da noch besteht, weiß ich net, kann auch net nachgucken, da ich gerade auf der Arbeit bin  . Aber vorne solltest du auf jeden Fall ne SingleTrack oder SOS fahren, um die relativ schwere (net allzu ernst nehmen) Gabel auszugleichen, von der Pike rate ich dir ab. Angeblich sollen die noch schneller brechen als die MZs...ich bin mal eine Probe gefahren und überzeugt hat sie mich net! Es geht einfach nix über eine MZ! Ich würde dir eventuell empfehlen, die Tauchrohre zu schleifen und polieren (bis sie silber sind - sieht auch geil aus und spart ca. 200g (kommt aber immer drauf an) nach dem Klarlacken).

Deine Brems-Kombi hört sich gut an  .

Ich fahr die TableTops vorne und hinten - noch nie ein Prob gehabt, kein Durchschlag nix...soviel dazu.

Die Luftalarm sind Alu-Kurbeln, die in etwa die Stabilität von CroMo-Kurbeln haben, aber richtig leicht sind! Ich denke mal, da kommen die Profile net mit. Mit dem KB weiß ich net, kannst du ja auf einschlägigen Bikeshops nachschauen/-fragen). Ansonsten gibts noch eine Alternative von RNC...dazu kontaktierst du am besten den DoubleXStore...ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Kurbeln vom nächsten Gehalt zu kaufen, aber sicher bin ich mir noch net, weil Gewicht war mir bisher immer relativ egal...

Hoffe, konnte dir einigermaßen hilfreiche Tipps geben - So long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (23. Januar 2006)

Nbg-RyDeR schrieb:
			
		

> Neustes Update meines Bikes!! Keine Angst die Bremes kommt wieder hin!!




bis auf lenker-farbe dolle schön !


----------



## Xiao (23. Januar 2006)

also die pike is ne hammer gabel das mal vorweg !
preis - leistung is sie der oberhammer. fährt sich super geil
bevor ich mir wieder ne mz holl kauf ich mir lieber ne rocky 
aber wollen ja nich über gabeln diskutieren ^^


----------



## aurelio (23. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann ich dir auf nur eine Starrgabel empfehlen, da sparste über 1kg, aber das ist Geschmackssache...Funn Stiffy wäre für die beste Wahl, dann musst du keine Nabe tauschen. Ansonsten



Er hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit sich nen Moshcore Adapter zu holen, dann brauch man erstmal keine neue Nabe, bzw. muss nich umspeichen...

Zu den Tabletops, ich finde die Reifen echt top bis jetzt, auch im streetbereich 180°s undso sind kein Problem. Es ist zwar ein Faltreifen, hat aber ne extra weiche Gummierung [grau] damit der nicht so leicht von der Felge rutscht. Ich fahre meine mit 3,8bar hinten und 3,6bar vorne. Noch nie was passiert bis jetzt.

Luftalarm würde ich von abraten. Abgesehn von den Problemen mit den Kettenblättern finde ich einfach ne Alukurbel am Stahlrahmen unschön...

Felgen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt was leichteres empfehlen. Ich hatte mit Sun Rhyno Lite TCB Felgen nach kurzer Zeit schon einen derben Höhenschlag hinten drin... da halten die Aircorps einiges mehr aus.


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> also die pike is ne hammer gabel das mal vorweg !
> preis - leistung is sie der oberhammer. fährt sich super geil
> bevor ich mir wieder ne mz holl kauf ich mir lieber ne rocky
> aber wollen ja nich über gabeln diskutieren ^^



Ich find das Ansprechverhalten net so dolle...da bleibt MZ an der Spitze - aber nur meine Meinung, hast Recht keine Diskussion mehr  



			
				aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Er hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit sich nen Moshcore Adapter zu holen, dann brauch man erstmal keine neue Nabe, bzw. muss nich umspeichen...
> 
> Zu den Tabletops, ich finde die Reifen echt top bis jetzt, auch im streetbereich 180°s undso sind kein Problem. Es ist zwar ein Faltreifen, hat aber ne extra weiche Gummierung [grau] damit der nicht so leicht von der Felge rutscht. Ich fahre meine mit 3,8bar hinten und 3,6bar vorne. Noch nie was passiert bis jetzt.
> 
> ...



Cool, wusste gar net, dass es einen Adapter gibt!

Ich bin die TableTops auf den A-Labs mit 4 bar gefahren, seit ich die neuen SOS hab, fahre ich sie nur rein vorsichtshalber mit 3,5 bar.

Die Luftalarm sind doch eigentlich ganz schön...okay vll. eine etwas umständliche Kurbelgarnitur, da muss ich dir Recht geben - bleiben noch RNC!





Luftalarm.





Die RNC finde ich sehr flufig! Wie gesagt, überlege sie mir zu kaufen, ist net mal so teuer! 200 Euro, sprich soviel wie BMX-Kurbeln

Von der Rhyno Lite rate ich dir auch ab. Auch die Mammoth sind zu schwer, konnte gerade nachgucken (700g, dann würd ich eher die A-Lab behalten). Spank "Stiffy 40Mg" lautet meine neuste Empfehlung    - 500g und sieht V-Brake tauglich aus. Es ist echt verdammt schwer, ne gute V-Brake taugliche Felge zu finden, die auch noch leicht ist...


----------



## Urlauber (23. Januar 2006)

hmm, naja, bevor ich mir ne andere Kurbel kauf, und wieder Adapter reinhau, kauf ich mir lieber ne Titanachse für die Profiles, des Gewicht dürft dann gleich sein, s ein bmx mtb bb Adapter wiegt auch wieder 142g

Felgen, hmm, wie gesagt, vorne werd ich die DT 5.1 nehmen (500g) und hinten die A-Lab behalten. Die hat echt schon viel ausgehalten 

und die Tabletops werd ich auch mal testen, wenn ihr die so gut findet.
Wie schauts denn mit Schläuchen aus? Ich fahr im Moment so Standard Continental oder Kenda Schläuche. Halten die Schwalbe XLite auch?


----------



## aurelio (23. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, wusste gar net, dass es einen Adapter gibt!
> 
> Die Luftalarm sind doch eigentlich ganz schön



Die Adapter sind von Revell und wiegen ca. 100g, also etwa gleichviel wie eine normale Steckachse.






Die Luftalarm werden mit ISIS Lagern gefahren oder ?

Von ISIS sollte man imho die Finger lassen. Selbst bei meinem FR/DH Fully sind die Lager schnell kaputtgegangen, die Achse hat Spiel...

Habe mal einen mit ner Luftalarm an nem P2 fahren sehen. Wenn der reingetreten hat, hörte sich das auch so an als ob alles gleich auseinanderfällt; Lager kaputt... iss kein beruhigendes Gefühl.

Da würde ich schon eher die Shimano Saint/Hone Teile empfehlen, oder halt ne Primo Power/Hollowbite... etc

EDIT: Schläuche habe ich die Schwalbe extra light [AV14]. Die wiegen 130g und halten bei entsprechendem Luftdruck.


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Die Luftalarm werden mit ISIS Lagern gefahren oder ?
> 
> Von ISIS sollte man imho die Finger lassen. Selbst bei meinem FR/DH Fully sind die Lager schnell kaputtgegangen, die Achse hat Spiel...
> 
> ...



Stimmt ISIS is ne sehr wurstige Erfindung. Alles klar, schließen wir die Luftalarm mal wieder aus! Aber  RNC   finde ich sehr geil...auch ne Saint Kurbel-Kombo macht sich bestimmt gut.

Edit: Ich fahre Schwalbe DH Schläuche...hoch anständige Dinger und dazu noch leicht! Kein Vergleich zu den dicken Maxxis DH Schläuchen!


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. Januar 2006)

Unterhaltung ist zwar sehr interessant, aber führt das doch am besten hier fort! Und hier zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Hügelfee (23. Januar 2006)

Is zwar nicht ganz meins (rahmen von der freundin ausgeliehen), passt aber ganz gut hier her glaub ich.


----------



## dragonflyer (23. Januar 2006)

rahmen von der freundin ausgeliehn? was hastn du für ne freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (23. Januar 2006)

geil ! rahmen vonner freundin ausgeliehen ? qul ^^


----------



## Pesling (23. Januar 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Unterhaltung ist zwar sehr interessant, aber führt das doch am besten hier fort! Und hier zurück zum Thema!



Das sind alles zukünftige Visionen  - ich glaub wir hams ez auch


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. Januar 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Is zwar nicht ganz meins (rahmen von der freundin ausgeliehen), passt aber ganz gut hier her glaub ich.



Schick  Nächstes ma wieder mit unterwegs?


----------



## aurelio (23. Januar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind alles zukünftige Visionen  - ich glaub wir hams ez auch



Ich glaube auch, bissel festgequasselt halt  

@Hügelfee: Deine Freundin hat en guten Geschmack was Rahmen betrifft. Starres Fahrrad, sehr gut...


----------



## Mr.T (24. Januar 2006)

So hier im agnet! -Bereich ist ja momentan ne Menge los- darum jetzt mal ein update von meinem Smith


----------



## dragonflyer (24. Januar 2006)

sieht nice aus schön schwarz wei meins ^^

pedalen hab ich auch  haste die xx oder die x


----------



## sidekicker (24. Januar 2006)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Is zwar nicht ganz meins (rahmen von der freundin ausgeliehen), passt aber ganz gut hier her glaub ich.



find ich komplett perfect !


----------



## Mr.T (24. Januar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> sieht nice aus schön schwarz wei meins ^^
> 
> pedalen hab ich auch  haste die xx oder die x



Ich habe miese Lager satt- darum habe ich mir die xx geleistet! Bis jetzt super, allerdings habe ich sie auch erst einen Tag richtig rangenommen!


----------



## Dirt Kid (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo 
Smith von Agent find ich cool vor allem in schwarz    
so und nun mein erstes Agent bike

   

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/217894/cat/530

   

wie geht das mit dem Bild die sind zu groß ???
was kann ich tun ???

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (24. Januar 2006)

erstmal nicht so viele Smilies und zum einfügen des Bildes einfach den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Code unterm Bild reinkopieren


----------



## Dirt Kid (24. Januar 2006)

irgendwie geht das nicht mit dem Bild einfügen ???
ich kann das nicht rein kopieren

Hilfe Hilfe


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. Januar 2006)

UBB-Code unterm Bild kopieren und einfügen


----------



## dragonflyer (24. Januar 2006)

wusste noch gar net das man den smith mit schaltung fahren kann. naja wieder was dazu gelernt 

zum Bike fürn anfang eigentlich hammer
hät auch gern als ich angefangen hatte son bike gehabt


----------



## MTXR (24. Januar 2006)

sponsored by mama ?


----------



## Xiao (24. Januar 2006)

> sponsored by mama ?


und selbst wenn ... früh übt sich ! find ich gut ! 

weit so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (24. Januar 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> sponsored by mama ?




von wem hast du früher dein rad bekommen?
er geht natürlich seit dem er 5 ist arbeiten wie du ja sicher auch


----------



## Dirt Kid (25. Januar 2006)

Nein sponsored bei Papa der hat da auch Spaß dran


----------



## MTXR (25. Januar 2006)

geil hätte in dem alter auch gerne so n bike bekommen ^^


----------



## Xiao (25. Januar 2006)

back to topic  



> geil hätte in dem alter auch gerne so n bike bekommen ^^



m2 ^^


ps. sobald mal mein trickstuff rotor da is hau ich hau maln neues bild hoch. bei mir hat sich jetzt auch einiges am bike geändert


----------



## lostnos (26. Januar 2006)

jojo,schickes zeugs liegt hier rum 
....hm...jo son bike hät ich auch gern gehabt^^...aber wer nich...schickes feuerei mtxr


----------



## hstguy (31. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute hier ist ja echt was los....
hab jetzt stundenlang(ungelogen) dieses Forum durchstöbert und mir eure agents angeschaut und muss sagen sind echt hammergeile dinger dabei, dann war es endlich so weit, der Postbote hat mir endlich meinen heiß erwarteten schmidt gebracht doch was muss ich feststellen als ich vor ca. 30 sekunden das paket aufgerissen hab ? Kein Tretlagergewinde reingeschnittten?  sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht dass das normal ist und ne unschöne Beule hab ich auch im tretlagergehäuse die nicht so ganz original aussieht.........
werd mal versuchen n Bild hoch zuladen ..


----------



## hstguy (31. Januar 2006)

so mal sehen ob das geht mit dem bild diese beule da unten macht mich wahnsinnig!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aurelio (31. Januar 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute hier ist ja echt was los....
> hab jetzt stundenlang(ungelogen) dieses Forum durchstöbert und mir eure agents angeschaut und muss sagen sind echt hammergeile dinger dabei, dann war es endlich so weit, der Postbote hat mir endlich meinen heiß erwarteten schmidt gebracht doch was muss ich feststellen als ich vor ca. 30 sekunden das paket aufgerissen hab ? Kein Tretlagergewinde reingeschnittten?  sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht dass das normal ist und ne unschöne Beule hab ich auch im tretlagergehäuse die nicht so ganz original aussieht.........
> werd mal versuchen n Bild hoch zuladen ..



Hallo,

Das kein Gewinde im Tretlager ist, muss so sein. Der smith hat ein sogenanntes USBB Tretlager. Hier werden die Lager eingepresst/eingeschlagen und nicht wie bei einem "normalen" EuroBB Tretlager geschraubt. Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit einen Adapter zu kaufen...

Das mit der Beule ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ich kann es zwar nicht genau erkennen, sieht aber schon seltsam aus. Eventuell ein Transportschaden...

Am besten Du wartest bis sich der crazy-spy meldet. Oder Du schreibst direkt eine  email an agent!bikes.


----------



## Munich-Biker (31. Januar 2006)

edit: siehe obiger Post


----------



## Funghi (31. Januar 2006)

So langsam wirds fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KapitanKaktus (31. Januar 2006)

@hstguy

Bzgl. Innenlagergehäuse:
Gewinde gehört keins rein, da BMX BB! 

Das verbogene wird wohl durch den Versand gekommen sein, da bei uns jedes Innenlager exakt nachgemessen wird. Wo hast du denn geordert? Hast du gleich in Anwesenheit des Postmännchens geöffnet?

Bei Direktorder weisen wir darauf hin, dass das unbedingt getan werden muss......was die Versandunternehmen teilweise mit den Rahmen machen ist nicht normal.
Erinnert mich gerade an den Smith-Hinterbau der auf 3cm zam gedrückt war.....sind se wohl einfach mal kurz mim Laster drüber gefahren.


----------



## hstguy (31. Januar 2006)

uuups   ja bin halt ein "bmx-lager-neuling"...das mir ja jetzt peinlich...

als ich eben von der arbeit nach hause gekommen bin war ich auch so schlau mir den ADAPTER(!!) den ich mitbestellt hab mal genauer anzuschauen wobei mir aufgefallen ist dass da auch kein gewinde drin ist  hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können wa? hab den rahmen bei bmo bestellt hätte ich das etwa auch direkt bei euch(agent bikes) machen können? Ich könnt kotzen wegen der beule...   was meint ihr zurückschicken und warten oder auf gut Glück reinpressen die *******  
ach und ist es normal, dass keine spannschrauben für die ausfallenden dabei sind? 
und nein hab nicht in anwesenheit des "postmännchens" geöffnet... hab ich noch nie getan


----------



## CDRacer (31. Januar 2006)

Also erstens mal, denke mit der Beule wird das leider nicht klappen, da was reinzupressen und ich würde es auch auf keinen Fall mit Gewalt probieren. Schick den Rahmen zurück und warte auf Ersatz, so bitter das auch ist. Mit den Schrauben, eigentlich sollten die dabei sein, allerdings, kann es sein, dass vielleicht die Tüte nicht geschlossen war und die Schrauben nun im Paket versteckt sind? Hatte ich schon mehrmals, leider fehlten allerdings dann auch einmal zwei Schrauben.


----------



## hstguy (31. Januar 2006)

ne hab das Paket durchsucht...keine Schrauben dabei, gleich 2 Gründe den Rahmen zurück zu schicken 
ich könnte echt heulen nach der so schwer zu verkraftenen Wartezeit nun das...


----------



## aurelio (31. Januar 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ne hab das Paket durchsucht...keine Schrauben dabei, gleich 2 Gründe den Rahmen zurück zu schicken
> ich könnte echt heulen nach der so schwer zu verkraftenen Wartezeit nun das...



Eben... ich würds auch zurückschicken. Seh es positiv: Bei dem Wetter kann man [ohne Halle] eh nicht ordentlich fahren


----------



## hstguy (1. Februar 2006)

da haste ja auch recht aber ich hatte mich doch schon so gefreut und dann habt ihr es mit eurem "der fährt sich ja so geil" und "der ist ja so schön wendig" und den ganzen bildern von euren geräten nur noch schlimmer gemacht. Na gut dann werd ich ihn mal zurück schicken und mir immerzu einreden, dass man bei dem Wetter ja eh nich fahrn kann.


----------



## KapitanKaktus (1. Februar 2006)

Jo, also ich würde auch zurück schicken, bzw mit BMO abklären, dass die sich um die Versicherung des Paketes kümmern und dir den Rahmen austauschen!! Sollte kein Problem sein!


----------



## hstguy (1. Februar 2006)

hoffentlich

das dauert dann bestimmt wieder wochen, na ja danke für die tipps schau ich mir halt noch ein bisschen eure räder als vorgeschmack an und tausch in der Zwischenzeit meine alten für den smith doch etwas überdimensionierten grimeca system 12 bremsen gegen was kleineres ein oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Urlauber (1. Februar 2006)

ausgezeichnete Idee! Da kann ichd ir nur zu einer V-Bremse oder HS33 raten 
Wenn du nur was besseres und schöneres als deine System 12 willst, ist die Auswahl sehr gorß........... nimm IRGENDEINE Andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (1. Februar 2006)

was soll das heißen? auch schlechte erfahrungen mit den bremsen gemacht? also stoppen tun sie einen bei jeder denkbaren geschwindigkeit aber alles andere... man warn die mal teuer aber na ja...
Vorderbremse werd ich vielleicht behalten will vielleicht einer die bremsen haben?


----------



## Urlauber (1. Februar 2006)

opische Erfahrungen mit der reichen mir schon


----------



## Hügelfee (1. Februar 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> opische Erfahrungen mit der reichen mir schon



gibst du opi opium dann haut des opium opi um.

is mir nur grad so eingefallen.
Entschuldigung


----------



## Urlauber (1. Februar 2006)

Genial !!


----------



## hstguy (2. Februar 2006)

ihr solltet lieber ein bisschen mehr mitleid mit mir haben und mir wenigstens meine Bremsen für den Neupreis abkaufen und nicht so ne Sprüche klopfen


----------



## Xiao (2. Februar 2006)

hs 33 kann ich dir nur empfehlen. aber achtung ! wichtig is die richtigen stoppis zu haben 

ps. das mit deim age tut mir leid ! das wird schon *kopf hoch* !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (2. Februar 2006)

Jauuu, die richtigen Stoppies, wohl wahr... Seit ich dir grünen draufhab sind se so geil


----------



## Xiao (2. Februar 2006)

jo die grünen sind sehr gut für schwarz eloxierte bzw allgemein eloxierte felgen.
die standard stoppis kannst voll in die tonne kickn ^^

naja back 2 topic


----------



## Dirt Kid (3. Februar 2006)

wow nicht von schlechten Eltern  
hoffentlich kannst du bald fahren  




			
				Funghi schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam wirds fertig...


----------



## DA TOM (3. Februar 2006)

evtl. gabel ein bissal traveln schaut mir recht flach vom lenkwinkel her aus. kann viel mehr kontrolle bringen!


----------



## Funghi (3. Februar 2006)

DA TOM schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. gabel ein bissal traveln schaut mir recht flach vom lenkwinkel her aus. kann viel mehr kontrolle bringen!



Jepp, hat ich sowieso vor, 130 san einfach zuviel...

nur noch Bremse entlüften, Kette und Sattelstütze, dann isses endlich fertig


----------



## Xiao (4. Februar 2006)

also mir persönlich daugt mein age am besten bei 95-100mm
da fährt er sich richtig geil


----------



## Pesling (4. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> also mir persönlich daugt mein age am besten bei 95-100mm
> da fährt er sich richtig geil



ich fahr am liebsten 0 mm


----------



## Xiao (4. Februar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr am liebsten 0 mm



tja jedem das seine.. aber ich mags wenns bissl federn tut ^^
komfort = porno


----------



## Xiao (4. Februar 2006)

moep doubl post i love my iexplorer ^^


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Februar 2006)

@xiao: bin mal gespannt was du an deinem agent geändert hast.. mein das ich da mal was gehört hätte :-/ ^^ von mir gibts auch bald en kleines update.. hoffe montag  dann gehts nur nochmal an die gabel und feddisch is die sach ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (4. Februar 2006)

klar aber vor ende februar ende märz leider net


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. Februar 2006)

soo... kleines update von meinem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





neu:
kurbel, kettenblatt

hoffentlich bald neu ^^:
lenker, vorbau sattelstütze, gabel traveln


----------



## Xiao (5. Februar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> soo... kleines update von meinem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja glaub das wäre schonmal was mim traveln bei dir 

ab sonst nich schlecht


----------



## sidekicker (6. Februar 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> ja glaub das wäre schonmal was mim traveln bei dir
> 
> ab sonst nich schlecht




bis auf vorbau sehr schön .....,gabel traveln fänd icha uch gut !


----------



## dragonflyer (17. Februar 2006)

hier mal aktuelles von mir






wie man sieht wirds langsam wieder fahrbar  hoffentlich bleibts auch über 0 grad bis november/dezember und hoffentlich schneits net mehr sonst


----------



## MTXR (18. Februar 2006)

ach das passt schon  
das bike ist auf jeden geil und fit für die schneelose zeit


----------



## Urlauber (18. Februar 2006)

wow, gefällt! wie schwer is es jez?


----------



## dragonflyer (18. Februar 2006)

thx erstmal,
puh gute frage ^^
hab leider keine waage 
aber schätze so 13-15kg fühlt sich aber recht leicht an
das einzige was ich nur noch ändern werd is ne neue kurbeln und dann is schluß 
dann ist das großprojekt bikeaufbau beendet


----------



## Rayndeor (18. Februar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> thx erstmal,
> puh gute frage ^^
> hab leider keine waage
> aber schätze so 13-15kg fühlt sich aber recht leicht an
> ...



das ist wie wenn jemand fragt " Wo gehts zur Eisdiele" und du sagst" du musst noch zwischen 1 und 100meter weitergehen, ich weiß es nicht so genau...

nimm einfach das mittelmaß 14 kg und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (19. Februar 2006)

hey hat einer vll schon en orange se aufgebaut würde mcih mal interessieren wie das teil als komplettes bike aussieht!


----------



## Molox (19. Februar 2006)

ja da oben sind überall welche...


----------



## Funghi (19. Februar 2006)

Richtig und hier ist noch eins, fehlen nur die Ventildinger der Gabel, die san ja auch golden und der Schnellspanenr hinten wird auch noch goldfarbig, dann isses endlich nach langer Zeit fertig...


----------



## dragonflyer (19. Februar 2006)

@funghi war wohl kalt


----------



## CDRacer (19. Februar 2006)

Er such nach dem Orange SE, dem in Raw und den gibt es hier im Thread noch nich...ich hab auch keinen.


----------



## Funghi (19. Februar 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @funghi war wohl kalt



  Joa, scheiss Wedda, aber ich musste ma wieder fahrn. Wenigstens hats net geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (22. Februar 2006)

so mein smith hat es jetzt fast geschafft: er ist schon mal in fahrbarem Zustand und auch schon halbwegs vorzeigbar. Jetzt fehlt noch ne bremse ne sattelstütze und die gabel muss runter getravelt werden und wenn irgendwann mal wieder zu viel geld da is noch ne ordentlich kurbel.....
Das mit dem Bild im Thread anzeigen wird wohl nix... kann mir das vielleicht noch ma einer erklären?


----------



## Pesling (23. Februar 2006)

Sieht schön clean aus...Kurbeln (haufen is klar) und Gabel (schwer) würde ich ändern, dann


----------



## hstguy (23. Februar 2006)

wieso soll die dj zu schwer sein ich find sie eigentlich angebracht hier fährt doch auch jeder zweite ne dj. Muss halt nur noch runter getravelt werden. Die Kurbel erfüllt noch ihren zweck aber mal sehn wie lange noch und hübsch is se ja auch nich aber ne vernünftige bmx kurbel mit kb und lager is so sau teuer...


----------



## Urlauber (23. Februar 2006)

"zu schwer" is Definitionssache, aber sackschwer is sie auf jeden Fall 

Aber die Rahmenfarbe........ die hat immer was muss ich sagen


----------



## Pesling (26. Februar 2006)

Mal wieder was aktuelles






Bisschen leichter machen  






Neuer lecker Sticker


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. Februar 2006)

sind das die neuen trailking????


----------



## Hügelfee (27. Februar 2006)

hast des langloch aus der sattelkleme rausgebissen oda was is da passiert, sieht ja furchtbar aus.


----------



## Pesling (27. Februar 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> sind das die neuen trailking????



Jau.



			
				Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> hast des langloch aus der sattelkleme rausgebissen oda was is da passiert, sieht ja furchtbar aus.



Wollt ich erst, aber dann hab ich doch die Flex genommen  , vll tu ich noch bissl Lack drüber, Sattelklemme sind ja Cent-Artikel...


----------



## Urlauber (27. Februar 2006)

Ein Hoch auf den Fingerfräser !


----------



## AerO (27. Februar 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Jau.



stimmt nicht. sind 05er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (27. Februar 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht. sind 05er.



Okay...mag sein, sicher bin  ich mir net


----------



## MTXR (27. Februar 2006)

also das mit dem gewichtstuning kann man auch übertreiben aber mal lieber keine diskussion entfachen 

sieht immernoch sehr nett aus das rädchen.mein ist jetzt auch wieder fertig allerdings warte ich noch bin ich es mal aus dem keller raufgetragen habe zwecks schönerem hintergrund


----------



## Molox (2. März 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt nicht. sind 05er.



sie sind aber trotzdem schön


----------



## Chill (3. März 2006)

So hier mal meins.

Seit gestern endlich auf Single Speed...... mann wie konnte ich nur jeh Schaltung fahren   

Sattelrohr will ich noch ein bischen kürzen und neue Reifen kommen auch noch.
Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Urlauber (3. März 2006)

warum willst du das Sattelrohr kürzen? das würd ich lieber so lassen.
Sonst schick. Weiste das genaue Gewicht?


----------



## hstguy (3. März 2006)

sieht ja n bissen aus wie meins, na ja außer alle parts die am rahmen dran hängen, besonders die 26er. Das mit dem Sattelrohr wüird ich mir aber auch noch mal ganz gründlich überlegen, meins is noch höher und ich finds zu niedrig. Sonst kannste den Sattel ja auch ganz weg lassen.


----------



## Chill (3. März 2006)

Gewogen hab es das letzte mal mit Schaltwerk und so, das waren es 16,85 kg.
Deore Schaltwerk, Schifter und LX Kassette  wurden abgebaut, keine ahnung was das wiegt.


Mit dem Sattelrohr denke ich mir einfach, sitzen tue ich sowieso nicht drauf und fÃ¼r die Optik finde ich es besser wenn er noch tiefer ist.


Da der Rahmen so dermaÃen wendig ist komme ich mit den 26" LRS super klar, 24" sind mir dann wieder zu kippelig.

Mal ne dumme Frage, gebt ihr euren Bikes eigentlich nahmen?
Mein SchÃ¤tzchen heisst Mata Hari (1876â1917), benannt nach einer Erotik TÃ¤nzerin die als Doppel Agentin/Spionin fÃ¼r Deutschland und Frankreich gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (3. März 2006)

gefällt mir gut dein bike!


----------



## Urlauber (4. März 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> sieht ja n bissen aus wie meins, na ja außer alle parts die am rahmen dran hängen, besonders die 26er. Das mit dem Sattelrohr wüird ich mir aber auch noch mal ganz gründlich überlegen, meins is noch höher und ich finds zu niedrig. Sonst kannste den Sattel ja auch ganz weg lassen.



Die Smith Sattelrohre sind alle gleich lang........

und nein, mein Bike hat keinen Namen  Ausser dem natürlich der auch in Prospekten steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (4. März 2006)

Guten Morgen,

eine kleine Zwischenfrage an Dich, Chill.
Was meinst Du genau - das Sitzrohr des Rahmens oder deine Sattelstütze? Was genau möchtest du kürzen? Das ist nicht so ganz klar ersichtlich! Solltest Du im Sinn haben, den Rahmen in diese Richtung zu modifizieren, soll nur gesagt sein, dass es Dein Recht ist, der Anspruch auf Garantie aber umgehend brach fällt  Aber ich denke, dass Du eher die Sattelstütze meinst?!

LG
Basti


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. März 2006)

Ich hoffe nur für ihn,daß er die Sattelstütze meint...


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (5. März 2006)

Naja. Alles andere wäre dämlich. Und soviel ist doch da eh nicht zum absägen oder ?^^


----------



## hstguy (5. März 2006)

man ihr seid aber kleinlich... natürlich meint er die sattelstütze und natürlich mein ich auch meine die mir zu hoch ist...


----------



## Chill (6. März 2006)

Ich wollte aus dem Sattelrohr. zwischen Oberrohr und Unterroh. ein kleines stückchen aussegen, den Rahmen zusammendrücken und wieder anschweißen, um ein noch kleineres Rahmendreieck zu haben.......Natürlich nicht!!! 


Neue Reifen hab ich jetzt drauf; Holy Roller 2.4 , fährt sich ziemlich Smooth gegenüber den relativ grobstolligen Tioga´s.


----------



## CDRacer (6. März 2006)

Ja Sattelposition wird noch angepasst und auch das Nokon muss noch irgendwie anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeskman (6. März 2006)

du weißt doch ganz genau was ich von so nem mist denke!!!!


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (6. März 2006)

Jeskman schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt doch ganz genau was ich von so nem mist denke!!!!



was definierst du an dem Bike als mist ?


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. März 2006)

Wie gesagt sau schick Chris


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (6. März 2006)

Find ich auch


----------



## hstguy (6. März 2006)

jo hammer teil, sogar mit 26"  

wenn ich fragen darf was soll denn "nokon" sein


----------



## aurelio (6. März 2006)

Sehr schönes Fahrrad Chris, nur irgentwie fehlt nochwas rotes


----------



## CDRacer (7. März 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> jo hammer teil, sogar mit 26"
> 
> wenn ich fragen darf was soll denn "nokon" sein


Nokon ist der Hersteller von dem Bremszug, den ich verwende...das sind so Perlen, anstatt einer normalen Außenhülle, die sind stauchungsresistenter und können in sehr engen Radien gelegt werden, ohne dass sich der Druckpunkt ändert. Doch momentan hängt mir das noch zu sehr durch.


----------



## Pesling (7. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Sattelposition wird noch angepasst und auch das Nokon muss noch irgendwie anders.



geilstes Orange bisher!


----------



## fashizzel (7. März 2006)

sau stark chris, sieht sehr gut aus. gewicht?

schreib mir mal ne mail...


----------



## Molox (7. März 2006)

schönes rad chris
geht der barspin ohne probleme? also mit der pedale...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (7. März 2006)

Ja, scheint zu gehen, zumindest im Rollen gings gestern sehr locker, Bunnyhop Barspin hab ich noch keinen gemacht...denke aber das geht.

edit: Vielen Dank auch und so wie es da steht, hat es 13,2 Kilo


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. März 2006)

fein fein... aber die gabel hat 80mm oder??


----------



## abi1988 (7. März 2006)

sehr schöner und harmonischer aufbau!

aber was ist das helle an der gabel da unten???


----------



## CDRacer (7. März 2006)

Die Gabel hat 80mm und das helle ist ein Aufkleber. Steht Bergstolz drauf, weil ich das Magazin gern lese


----------



## dragonflyer (7. März 2006)

schick,
und noch ein orange mit einem tioga task force vorbau  oder seh ich falsch?
biste mit zufrieden? ich fahr mein schon 2 jahre und find ihn top!

morgen oder übermorgen kommt noch aktuelles bild von meinem mit neuer kurbel und das heißt endlich fertig!!


----------



## Urlauber (8. März 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nokon ist der Hersteller von dem Bremszug, den ich verwende...das sind so Perlen, anstatt einer normalen Außenhülle, die sind stauchungsresistenter und können in sehr engen Radien gelegt werden, ohne dass sich der Druckpunkt ändert. Doch momentan hängt mir das noch zu sehr durch.



Nokon is ned der Hersteller, sondern Nokon ist der Name eines Produkts 

Zusäzlich ist s 30% leichter als normale Shimano Züge, und ca. eine Milliarden % teurer als selbige 

echt hammerbike chris, kanns kaum erwarten es mal zu fahren


----------



## dragonflyer (8. März 2006)

so wie versprochen ein bild von meinem fertigen orange


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. März 2006)

Glückwunsch,schaut sehr gut aus....


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (8. März 2006)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (9. März 2006)

thx


----------



## hstguy (9. März 2006)

@dragonflyer: geiles gerät, könnte von mir sein. Was is das für ne ÜBersetzung und was wiegt das ding? 
@CDRacer: wie kommst du denn auf 13,2 Kilo? was is denn an dem ding so leicht?


----------



## aurelio (9. März 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> @CDRacer: wie kommst du denn auf 13,2 Kilo? was is denn an dem ding so leicht?



der Rahmen


----------



## dragonflyer (9. März 2006)

übersetzung: 36:16
und gewicht sag ich mal 13-14kg hab leider keine waage deshalb muss ich schätzen naja muss ich mal zum kollege und dort wiegen oder so ^^


----------



## abi1988 (10. März 2006)

nettes teil!
was für ne sattel klemme is das?? weils ie geil aus und such auch sowas is das die nope honky G!


----------



## dragonflyer (10. März 2006)

abi1988: meinst du bei mir? also die gibts von brave und von nope. ich hab se von brave und da heißt die pogo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (11. März 2006)

So, dann post ich auch ma mein fertiges, hab ich ja glaub ich noch net


----------



## abi1988 (11. März 2006)

jo meinte ich bei dir! ich werd wohl die nope nehmen weils e günstiger is !


----------



## swollen (11. März 2006)

Hier mal mein Agent


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. März 2006)

@funghi,woher hast du die geilen decals;waren die beim 06er dabei??


----------



## Munich-Biker (11. März 2006)

sind keine original Decals


@swollen: Heisse Farbe, schaut gut aus!


----------



## Funghi (12. März 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> @funghi,woher hast du die geilen decals;waren die beim 06er dabei??



Da hat der Herr Munich-Biker recht, san von www.uffkleba.de. Kostet ein 25cm Aufkleber 2,xx â¬.


----------



## DerRenz (16. März 2006)

Und hier mal ein Update von meinem Herrn Schmidt:


----------



## MTXR (16. März 2006)

sehr geil, wie ich finde


----------



## Pesling (16. März 2006)

Bis aufs Spacertürmchen sehr geil!


----------



## moogus (17. März 2006)

Servusla euch,  hatte wenig zeit bis jetz fürs forum. ma schaun ob sich da endlich welche nehmen lässt.
Hier en bild von meinem bike.  Gruss Markus
Einmal am sonnigen Tag:



Schöne Nacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (20. März 2006)

so heute wird mein agent bestellt mit sammt steuersatz! 
das bike wird man dann hier so in ca 12 tagen bewundern können.
hoffe da passt alles am meisten bedenken hab ich bei dem standrohr der gabel, weil die aus nem komplettbike kommt und gekürzt ist hoffe das passt.


----------



## Urlauber (20. März 2006)

@moogus: das erste Bild is mal sehr geil !

@abi1988: ich hoffe der, der das Komplettbike zusammengebaut hat, hat nur den Schaft gekürzt, und nicht die Standrohre


----------



## abi1988 (20. März 2006)

ja ahlt das teil wo oben durch en steuersatz kommt!!!!
is en umf hardy 1 team is eigentlich nich so schlecht nur bissl schwerfellig und nich sehr wendig.
hat glaub ne länge von 20 cm ich hoffe das reicht is ein spacer mit 1 cm noch drin so viel spiel raum hab ich also. ansonsten halt anderer vorbau zur zeit is es en holzfäller


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ahlt das teil wo oben durch en steuersatz kommt!!!!
> is en umf hardy 1 team is eigentlich nich so schlecht nur bissl schwerfellig und nich sehr wendig.
> hat glaub ne länge von 20 cm ich hoffe das reicht is ein spacer mit 1 cm noch drin so viel spiel raum hab ich also. ansonsten halt anderer vorbau zur zeit is es en holzfäller


Brauchst doch nur dein Steuerrohr am hardy zu messen und mit der Länge vom orange vergleichen(120mm),dann siehste doch ob´s passt!


----------



## abi1988 (20. März 2006)

bin aber en fauler sack und deswegen cih in keller gelatscht vorher
aber sollte passen wie gesagt 1 cm is spielraum und zur not en niedriger vorbau!

ach und meister dieter ist jetzt doch en andere farbe geworden nich reinorange wie du hast


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. März 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> bin aber en fauler sack und deswegen cih in keller gelatscht vorher
> aber sollte passen wie gesagt 1 cm is spielraum und zur not en niedriger vorbau!
> 
> ach und meister dieter ist jetzt doch en andere farbe geworden nich reinorange wie du hast


Ahaaa,und welche ist es geworden??Oder soll es ne Überraschung werden!?


----------



## Pesling (21. März 2006)

Kleines Update von meinem...bisher schon knapp über 150 Gramm leichter...hinten kommt noch ein 13er Ritzel drauf und [email protected]!B - es soll tatsächlich passen!


----------



## sWEEDly (21. März 2006)

Keine Angst! Das passt! Fahr selbst 27 / 13!!! Musst nur mit ner vernünftigen Kettenspannung fahren. Hab es ja mal extra mit zum Kai genommen, weil er es nicht glaubte. 
Wenn ich das nächste mal ne Digi-Cam in die Hände bekomme gibt´s mal
Fotos von meiner (hoffentlich endgültigen) Konfiguration.


----------



## CDRacer (22. März 2006)

Bin am Smith mal 28-13 gefahren und da schlug die Kette scho von unten an die Kettenstreben. Aber mehr spannen wollte ich auch nicht, also ist scho grenzwertig, musst halt sehen, wie weit du die Kette spannen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (22. März 2006)

Also mit dem alten 18er ist noch viel Platz, ist aber ein zu leichter Gang und sieht besch...eiden aus.
@Sweedly: Jo hat Kay mir erzählt, daher hab ich auch gekauft, auch wenn ich lange suchen musste für das KB. 
Allerdings kommt die Kette mit 26T vorne noch näher an die Strebe...notfalls fahr ich hinten 14 statt 13, auch wenn mir das eigentlich zu leicht ist. Hoffentlich passts -wünscht mir Glück  !
@CDRacer: wie schlimm wars denn? Ich möchte meine Kette auch net zu straff fahren, denn desto schneller hängt sie durch...

OH GOTT ICH HAB ANGST  ! Diese Ungewissheit!


----------



## Urlauber (22. März 2006)

Also ich fahr im Moment 27-14 und fahr die Kette auch nicht megastraff, weil ja auch noch Crankflips gehen sollen ........ naja, ich hab nen Kettenstrebenschutz dran


----------



## Pesling (22. März 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr im Moment 27-14 und fahr die Kette auch nicht megastraff, weil ja auch noch Crankflips gehen sollen ........ naja, ich hab nen Kettenstrebenschutz dran



Werd ich dann wohl auch dranmachen


----------



## MTXR (22. März 2006)

krass .. ich versteh nicht, wie ihr so niedrige übersetzungen fahren könnt ...
bin erst 39/18 gefahren und jetzt sinds 33/13 
fotos kommen wenn ich mal nicht rausfahre, um "nur fotos zu machen" und es dann wieder dunkel ist, wenn ich die amera raushole


----------



## Pesling (22. März 2006)

Kann man besser racen 

Hab nen Thread wegen der Übersetzung angelegt, damit wir hier net alles vollspamen, also macht da weiter.


----------



## Urlauber (22. März 2006)

achso, ich fahr @26" das macht natürlich nochmal nen Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRenz (23. März 2006)

Da ich mein Fotoalbum überarbeitet habe und bei meinem letzten Eintrag jetzt das Foto wech iss, hier nochmal:


----------



## moogus (24. März 2006)

gefällt mir sehr gut  schön dezent. 10+


----------



## Pesling (26. März 2006)

Neu sind: Marzocchi Z2 BAM 80mm, St Martin Ringo Sprocket 26T, Ritzel 13T, leichtere Schläuche...unter 12,5kg! Mit Starrgabel 12 kg!


----------



## dragonflyer (26. März 2006)

richtig schön auch mit federgabel 

ich werd demnächst auch nochn Update reinstellen von meinem orange


----------



## aurelio (26. März 2006)

DerRenz schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mein Fotoalbum überarbeitet habe und bei meinem letzten Eintrag jetzt das Foto wech iss, hier nochmal:



Gefällt mir sehrgut !

Peslings Rad gefiehl mir mit Starrgabel natürlich besser


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (26. März 2006)

wollte mal widda mein Bike mit diversen Änderungen zeigen!!!


----------



## dragonflyer (26. März 2006)

ganz nett, aber ohne bremse naja

und ich seh grad das du versucht hast die warning aufkleber abzubekommen ich hbas heute geschafft und mein tip mit nem messer "abschälen" geht super und ohne kratzer 
aber das hologramm dran lassen


----------



## Pesling (26. März 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Peslings Rad gefiehl mir mit Starrgabel natürlich besser



Kommt ja auch für Skatepark wieder dran, dauert ja nur 10min  . Nur ich war in letzter Zeit bissl Freeriden und das kommt dann doch net so gut mit Starrgabel, meine armen Handgelenke


----------



## petete2000 (3. April 2006)

der sommer kann kommen.


----------



## petete2000 (3. April 2006)

der rahmen ist vom Meister-Dieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rayndeor (3. April 2006)

hehe schaut mal geil aus, ich find die cappy richtig chick


----------



## abi1988 (3. April 2006)

jo sah auch schon beim aufbau von meister dieter nich schlecht aus
ich hofe meins kommt auch bald
wird ne spur greller von der farbe werden


----------



## MTXR (3. April 2006)

hier meins : 





neu sind kettenblatt+bashguard und hohlkralle 
(bike wird irgendwann mal kurzfristig für bikepark umgebaut)


----------



## abi1988 (3. April 2006)

joooo sieht nicht schlecht aus!!!
werd ich bei meinem dann auch so machen nur im bikepark braucht man nicht wirklcih ne hohlkralle oder haste vor über die tabels tailwhips zu ziehen bei ca 50 sachen????? wenn ja respeckt!!!!!


----------



## lostnos (3. April 2006)

sicher sicher will er das   


wird ja immer schicker dein radl,jetzt musste halt im sommer wieder kommen,biste selber schuld  immerhin schaufel'n wir extra nen 4x hähä....

ps:du darfst bei mir pennen wenn ich mit deim radl fahrn darf  

greeEtz,schönes forum habts ihr da ;-)


----------



## MTXR (3. April 2006)

nö aber besser ist hohlkralle für barspins und so faxen  wobei ich die wohl im bikepark net unbedungt machen werde aber aus langeweile eigentlich immer. 
ausserdem stylischer mit hohlkralle und so


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. April 2006)

x up und so geht ja auch einfacher weil man einfach net so viel kabel rumhängen hat


----------



## dragonflyer (4. April 2006)

warum ne hohlkralle wenn du gar keine vr bremse hast? oder kommt die noch wenn ja sorry


----------



## abi1988 (4. April 2006)

also wenn cih das recht verstanden hab ist die hohlkralle für bikeparkbesuche gedacht wenn er vorne auch noch eine bremse montiert. aber wenn du da ne scheibenbremse montierst ist das ncih tumständlich die jedesmal frisch zu entlüften oder fährst ne mechansiche bremse vorne weil hinten haste doch ne hayes dran oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (4. April 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> neu sind kettenblatt+bashguard und hohlkralle
> (bike wird irgendwann mal kurzfristig für bikepark umgebaut)



im bikepark hab ich dann lieber ne vr bremse


----------



## dragonflyer (4. April 2006)

ok 
haste da ne mech. oder hydr.? würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren?
weil bei der hydr. wärs ja sehr umständlich


----------



## MTXR (4. April 2006)

wenn dann ne hydraulische. so die große arbeit ist das ja auch net und dann ist man eben mal fürn bikepark gewappnet


----------



## dragonflyer (4. April 2006)

musst halt aufpassen wenn dus geschickt machst brauchsts aber net zu entlüften


----------



## abi1988 (5. April 2006)

endlich ist mein rahmen eingetroffen!!!!!!!!!!





denk das es komplett aufgebaut sein wird nach em we
hoff ich zumindestmal


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. April 2006)

geile sache  bau halt mal auf....  hätte den aufkleber aber fast direkt ans tretlager gesetzt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (5. April 2006)

lässt sich ja och ändern hab mir au schon überlegt den abzuziehen wieder hab ja ncoh zwie davon und die goldenen oben in richtung steuerrohr hinzukleben
mal schauen wies komplett fertig aussieht dann

gingen bei euren rahmen auch die ausfallenden so schwer rein hab meine jetztn och nicht drin das ich angst habe das die farbe abblättert wie löse ich das problem und wie krieg ich am besten den tretlager adapter rein???

und hab ich das richitg gesehen dass ich meine hintere bremse entlüften muss wen cih sie verlegen will????
das ist garnich gut aber muss wohl sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. April 2006)

Glückwunsch! Sieht sehr gut aus,die Farbe.                                                                                      Nimm dir ne Feile und feil die Adapter nach,bis sie passen!                                                                     Die Bremse wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich entlüften müssen!                                                                     Bei den Adaptern für´s Tretlager würde ich erst die Seite mit den Gewinden (z.B. mit Hilfe einer Schraubzwinge und einem Stück Holz) einziehen. Danach habe ich drei Gewindestangen eingeschraubt (hat jeder Baumarkt),damit ich den zweiten Adapter in die passende Position zum Ersten (schon eingepreßten) bekomme.Zweiten Adapter einpressen,Gewindestangen entfernen,Schrauben eindrehen u. festziehen.Fertig!  Hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt! Gibt aber best.auch noch andere Möglichkeiten....Viel Erfolg!


----------



## abi1988 (6. April 2006)

also ich hatte es so vor zuerst die seite mit den löchern rein zu machen da dann die schrauben durch den auf der anderen seite pasend elciht andrücke und dan durch dei schrauben reinziehen oder versau ich mir dafurch die schrauben bzw gewinde???? wenn ja wie heisen so stangen genau und was kosten die???obwohl müssten doch auch gerade stabile drähte gehen als führung aber gefinde stange is ne gute idee jetzt nu rncoh welche????


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. April 2006)

also ich hab eher das gefühl das du en bissel den lack vom rahmen runtermachst.. dann passen auchdie adapter für die ausfallenden.. und den andere bekommst du auch mitm schraubstock gut rein.. musst nujr aufpassen das die net verkanten...


----------



## abi1988 (6. April 2006)

jo wir schon klappen und ich hatte wegen den ausfallenden vor mit schmirgelpapier den lack an jenen zu entfernen


----------



## CDRacer (6. April 2006)

Hab auch nur den Lack weggeschliffen/gefeilt, das hat gereicht.


----------



## DA TOM (6. April 2006)

der lack wird dir dann eh über kurz oder lang abblättern... zu den adapter: an den 3 schreuben reinziehen is nur beding gut... wenns leicht geht ok (dürfte es aber wohl nicht), wenns schwer geht, lass es damit machst drehst dir nur die schraubenköpfe rund...nix gut! machs lieber mit einer dicken "gewindestange"(kostn appel und n ei) oder schraubstock oder was auch immer.


----------



## abi1988 (6. April 2006)

die wahl wird entweder auf den schraubstock oder auf en hammer und en holz und fingerspitzengefühl fallen

also das mit den ausfallenden hab cih jetzt gelöst!
hab jetzt solang mit en taschenmesser geschabt bis se gepasst ham aber bin bis aufs alu gekommen bis se rein gegangen sind und auf der seite mit schaltung musste ich ordentlcih kratzen.


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (9. April 2006)

Jo ist nicht das beste Foto... Die Farben sind ein wenig blass etc.. Aber man erkennt ja das gröbste


----------



## aurelio (9. April 2006)

Sehr hübsch, das Rot gefällt mir gut. Kurbel & Gabel könnte man halt noch was dran machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (9. April 2006)

jo farbe is geil... und mit dem rostteil als stütze siehts schon fast wie kunst aus  .. aber glaub en bissel schwer das ganze...


----------



## abi1988 (9. April 2006)

hey nettes bike hoffe meins wird morgen fertig sein
aber mal was anderes was für ne bremse ist das?? sieht von der form aus wie ne hayes aber die ham keine roten bremssättel selber eloxiert oder wie hast das geschafft?


----------



## Ghu)z(dan (9. April 2006)

Hoi!
Also wiegen tut es ca 15,5 kg. geht also noch... Stört mich jetzt nicht so wirklich.. geht sicher leichter aber ich find die Gabel echt super.. würde nicht auf sie verzichten wollen...

@ Bremse. Jo ist ne Hayes Nine. Hab sie selbst lackiert
Hat schon ein wenig Geduld gekostet  Aber hat sich gelohnt.
Die schwarzen sahen einfach langweilig aus...


----------



## abi1988 (13. April 2006)

so heir jetzt mal mein bike aufgebaut!!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (13. April 2006)

gefällt gut.. bis auf gabel.. die is jetzt aber auch auf 150 oder?


----------



## abi1988 (13. April 2006)

jop die is grad auf 150 weils ebissl am sack isch wird wohl demnächst eingeschickt, weil das verstellen nciht funzt klackert zwar aber rastet nicht ein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. April 2006)

Glückwunsch,sieht echt geil aus! Aber pass auf das es nicht die Krätze bekommt neben dem CC-Teil!!


----------



## abi1988 (13. April 2006)

ja das ist nur für die kondition aber ich denk die werden sich vertragen
bin fast ausschließlich mit em dirt bike unterwegs


----------



## Rayndeor (14. April 2006)

finde das der sticker oberhalb vom OR richtig blöd ausschaut.
aber sonst isses nen tolles dink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (15. April 2006)

Die Z2 lag mir dann doch net, also mussste was neues her...









Ich aktualisiere bei Zeiten das Bild und werd mal nachwiegen...ich vermute 12,5 kg.


----------



## MTXR (15. April 2006)

boa hammer affen geil und so


----------



## dragonflyer (15. April 2006)

oh ja, das sieht gar net mal so schlecht aus 
nur gewöhnngsbedürftig weil du bisher immer die starrgabel drin hattest


----------



## Pesling (15. April 2006)

Ich hab das Foto mal neugemacht (s.o.) und nachgewogen: 12,5 kg!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (15. April 2006)

ich fands mit roter gabel schicker ;-)


----------



## hstguy (17. April 2006)

sehr schön mit der neuen gabel, werd jetzt meins wohl doch mal fotografieren und rein stellen hatte ja schon mal eins ohne sattel und bremse drin. aber bei so vielen hübschen geräten muss meins ja auch dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. April 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> gingen bei euren rahmen auch die ausfallenden so schwer rein hab meine jetztn och nicht drin das ich angst habe das die farbe abblättert wie löse ich das problem und wie krieg ich am besten den tretlager adapter rein???



Hallo,
Ich fahre ein 2005er in Silber bzw Graumetallic, bei mir ist die Farbschicht noch etwas dicker wegen dem Klarlack. Ich habe den lack bei den Ausfallenden einfach etwas abgefeilt, natürlich ganz vorsichtig, an den ausfallenden selber würde ich nicht herumfeilen, die sind doch eloxiert, oder? egal...

Die Lagerschalen fürs BMX Innenlager kann man ganz einfach mit dem Steuersatz Einpresswerkzeug (diese Gewindestange da) einpressen, wennste selber keins hast, würde das bestimmt auch der freundliche Bikemechaniker vom Laden um die Ecke machen für ein kleines Trinkgeld, mit viel Glück leiht er Dir vielleicht auch das Werkzeug.

Viel Spass beim basteln


----------



## abi1988 (17. April 2006)

jo hab ich auch so gemacht
gign ganz gut


----------



## Pesling (19. April 2006)

Der Schlankheitswahn geht weiter: 12,0 kg!










Parts:

Rahmen: Agent-Bikes Smith
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Drop Off 2 mit DJ-Innenleben 100mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme
Vorbau: Brave Monster
Lenker: Tioga Dual 600mm
Griffe: Federal Grips
Bremse: Hayes HFX Mag
Naben: Ringle Dirty Flea Disc
Felgen: Sun Rimes SOS
Speichen: DT Swiss
Schläuche: Maxxis Ultralight
Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop
Kettenblatt: St Martin Ringo Sprockt 26T
Adapter: Atomlab nachbearbeitet 13T
Kette: Shadow Interlock Chain
Kurbeln: RNC Pro Cranks mit Primo US BB und 22er Titan-Achse
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking
Sattel: Coalition SlimSeat
Sattelstütze: Truvativ DoubleClamp XR
Sattelklemme: BBB


----------



## abi1988 (20. April 2006)

kannst ja anstatt enr scheibenbremse noch ne v-brake montieren sind bestimtm auch noch mal paar gramm drin
aber weis ncih ob das so viel  bringt weil v-brake felgen sind glaub en ticks chwerer musst dir ausrechnen


----------



## Pesling (20. April 2006)

Würd nichts bringen...ich so ziemlich den leichtesten LRS...1,954 kg...


----------



## abi1988 (20. April 2006)

und wie schauts mit der kette aus??
muss das so en fettes bmx teil sein????


----------



## Pesling (20. April 2006)

Die is zu geil, um bei der Diät draufzugehen. Außerdem kann man mit Halflinkketten den Radstand klein halten...und bevor einer meckert, geh in den Gewichtstuning Thread.


----------



## CDRacer (22. April 2006)

blabla13,19Kiloblabla


----------



## abi1988 (22. April 2006)

schick schick!


----------



## hstguy (26. April 2006)

hammer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (26. April 2006)

Not mine:





Parts:
Rahmen: A!B Smith
Gabel: Marzocchi DJ3 2006 QR 20
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Vorbau: Atomlab G.I. (?)
Lenker: NPJ Wunderbar
Griffe: Demolition
Bremshebel: Goldfinger
Bremse: Hayes MX-2 6"
Sattelstütze: Shadow
Sattel: Atomlab
Kurbeln: Salt!
Pedale: Voxom
Kettenblatt: Federal 30T
Kette: KMC CoolChain
Naben: Veltec DH 13T Ritzel hinten
Felgen: Atomlab G.I. Dirt hinten 24", Singletrack vorne 24"
Reifen: Maxxis HolyRoller 24x2,4
Status: Klapper-Quietschrad


----------



## Kieferos (26. April 2006)

mir gefällt persöhnlich die Farbe vom Sattel nicht aber sonst richtig gut geworden !


----------



## hstguy (27. April 2006)

@Pesling kann das bild leider nicht sehen poste noch mal neu bitte.


----------



## Pesling (27. April 2006)

Gestern war der Imageshack Server bissl lahm...heute gehts wieder.


----------



## hstguy (27. April 2006)

aaaahhhh....
sehr schick
und jetzt hab ich es auch endlich mal geschafft bilder von meinem fertigen smith zu machen, d.h. er ist natürlich noch nicht ganz fertig: kurbel kommt bestimmt bald was ordentliches (wär nett wenn ihr mir ein paar vorschläge machen könntet) und wenns mal wieder schön sonnig ist dann wird auch die gabel endlich runter getravelt (im haus saut man nur alles voll).

ein mal von der seite:




ein mal von vorne:




und ein mal die andere seite:




die ersten beiden sind leider etwas verwackelt...


----------



## Pesling (27. April 2006)

Gefällt mir schon recht gut...bissl schwere Gabel mit bissl viel FW...zu den Kurbeln:






Primo Hollowbite 185 Euro ~1200g





Primo Powerbite 149 Euro ~1300g





RNC Street Crank 199 Euro ~1000g





KHE Hindenburg 249 Euro ~900g

Je nach Geldbeutel. Gibts bei http://www.bmx-mailorder.de oder http://www.gsbmx.de


----------



## hstguy (27. April 2006)

ja eben der geldbeutel... 250 is ja schon ganz schön fett, hätte aber schon gerne was schön rundes was nicht mehr als 200 kostet und ein hübsches kettenblatt brauch ich ja dann auch noch
@Pesling wie heißt denn deine kurbel?


----------



## Pesling (27. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ja eben der geldbeutel... 250 is ja schon ganz schön fett, hätte aber schon gerne was schön rundes was nicht mehr als 200 kostet und ein hübsches kettenblatt brauch ich ja dann auch noch
> @Pesling wie heißt denn deine kurbel?



Ich hab die RNC Pro Crank...ist fast so wie die Street nur 60 Euro teurer  ...kann ich dir nur empfehlen...für 200 Euro kriegst du nichts vergleichbares in der Gewichtsklasse   
Ganz ehrlich: ich find die Primos auch net schön, aber die sind leicht...meine Empfehlung lautet RNC Street Crank...definitiv beste Kurbel bis 200 Euro...und nur 1000g mit Titan-Achse direkt dabei! Nur halt net rund, macht doch nix.


----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

ja  bei der sieht das auch geil aus, find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (28. April 2006)

is khe hindeburg nich baugleich mit der wethepeople titan?
und für die leichtbaufetischisten gibts noch die eastern bikes race titan oder so... nur 0.64kg... hat natürlcih auch seinen preis xD


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

Ich glaube, die liegt weit über seinen Preisvorstellungen


----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

leisten kÃ¶nnte ich sie mir vielleicht schon aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich fÃ¼rn stÃ¼ck stahl so viel geld ausgeben soll....
es sollen paar ordentliche lager drin sein, sie soll nicht ******* aussehn, nicht (viel) mehr als 200â¬ kosten und das Gewicht ist mir (fast) egal. Das Kettenblatt sollte man ja auch nicht vergessen und da kann man ja auch noch ordentlich geld lassen wenn man will.
@Pesling hattest du nicht mal die DEMOLITION Cromoly Crank? was hattest du denn dagegen? war es nur das Gewicht?

und weiÃ einer warum die EASTERN-BIKES Electron Crank "US-BB" so billig ist (90â¬)


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> leisten könnte ich sie mir vielleicht schon aber ich sehe nicht ein warum ich fürn stück stahl so viel geld ausgeben soll....
> es sollen paar ordentliche lager drin sein, sie soll nicht ******* aussehn, nicht (viel) mehr als 200 kosten und das Gewicht ist mir (fast) egal. Das Kettenblatt sollte man ja auch nicht vergessen und da kann man ja auch noch ordentlich geld lassen wenn man will.
> @Pesling hattest du nicht mal die DEMOLITION Cromoly Crank? was hattest du denn dagegen? war es nur das Gewicht?
> 
> und weiß einer warum die EASTERN-BIKES Electron Crank "US-BB" so billig ist (90)



- Es ist ja net Stahl sondern größtenteils TITAN, daher auch so unfassbar teuer.
- Ich hatte die Demolition Crank, aber die wog 1,5 kg!   Sonst geil.
- Die Eastern Electron Cranks sind eher minderer Qualität und noch schwer...die würd ich net nehmen!


Also ich geb dir mal nen Tipp: Ich ärger mich heute noch darüber, dass ich so blöd war und fast jedes Teil ersetzt habe, hätte ich doch gleich was anständiges gekauft! Das ist halt mein Lehrgeld. So und du lern aus meinen Fehlern  ! Nimm die RNC, die sind sau leicht, selbst ne Truvativ Holzfeller wiegt 100g mehr! Die Lager sind auch sehr gut. Machste nix verkehrt, ich hab schon vielen gehört, dass die RNC SEHR haltbar sind!


----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

also wäre die rnc hinten nicht hohl sondern innen, so dass man es nicht sieht würd ich sie sofort nehmen, aber mir gefällt die Demolition und die meisten WeThePeople und z.B. die Stolen: http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=24&aid=765
ganz gut. kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... ich weiß für dich ist gewicht alles aber ich könnte auch mit 100-200g mehr leben und kein loch drin haben


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> also wäre die rnc hinten nicht hohl sondern innen, so dass man es nicht sieht würd ich sie sofort nehmen, aber mir gefällt die Demolition und die meisten WeThePeople und z.B. die Stolen: http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/index.php?id=24&aid=765
> ganz gut. kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... ich weiß für dich ist gewicht alles aber ich könnte auch mit 100-200g mehr leben und kein loch drin haben



Sieht doch eh keiner hinten  . Alle Kurbeln, die dich interessieren sind gut. Die Demolition fand ich toll, weil die klemmt ist und sich net dauernd lösen kann, aber auch die anderen sollen damit kein Problem haben. Nimm doch die Stolen, fährt kaum einer, bissl individuell! Und du hast den Vorteil, dass du die auch mit Titanachse nehmen kannst. 

Edit: wenn du willst, kann ich nach Feierabend (bin Freitags meist 14.30 Uhr Zuhause) die passende für dich raussuchen. Die Stolen sag ich nur pauschal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

ja mit Titanachse plus 110   
also um 14.00 Uhr muss ich anfangen zu arbeiten und vorher will ich mir noch kurbel bestellt haben  
die stolen gefällt mir auch aber eigentlich hast du recht mit klemmung is bestimmt besser ich wer mir wohl erst mal die demolition bestellen und dann mal sehen ich kann sie ja immernoch zurück schicken....


----------



## hstguy (28. April 2006)

so hab die demolition jetzt bestellt, was natürlich noch nicht heißt dass ich sie nehmen werde....und ein kettenblatt brauch ich ja dann auch noch das wird das nächste Problem....


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

Schwere Entscheidung, aber gut. Da machste nix verkehrt...ich hatte in den 1,5 Jahren nie ein Problem! Die Kurbeln sind toll und halten, nur schwer...aber das kümmert net jeden


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> so hab die demolition jetzt bestellt, was natürlich noch nicht heißt dass ich sie nehmen werde....und ein kettenblatt brauch ich ja dann auch noch das wird das nächste Problem....



Wieviel Zähne brauchst du?


----------



## fashizzel (28. April 2006)

so jetzt darf ich hier auch mal
vielen dank an spezi urlauber, ohne deine hilfe und werkzeuge wär ich immernoch am vr zentrieren...


----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)




----------



## Pesling (28. April 2006)

Vom jep's (ich hoffe, er ist mir net böse deswegen)...ich finds sehr gut:


----------



## dragonflyer (28. April 2006)

nette agenten habt ihr

aber warum sind hier alle so leichtbaufetischisten geworden? fehlt euch die kraft euer radel hochzubekommen oder was?


----------



## fashizzel (28. April 2006)

fahr mal mit einem 11 kilo street rad, dann mit einem 16 kilo streetrad, dann wirste sehen, wie viel spass radfahren machen kann


----------



## dragonflyer (28. April 2006)

ach ihr merkt euch doch alle net mehr 
manche machen sich wegen 300g n kopf

andere fahren auch mit ihren ca.14 - 15 kg rädern rum und die leben auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Zähne brauchst du?



 keine Ahnung also ich fahr jetzt 34-18 glaub ich und is mir n bissel zu leicht der gang
bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich hinten ein 18T Ritzel hab was meinste welches Kettenblatt da gut wäre? 

@die anderen: Die beiden Räder find ich echt schick und zum Thema Gewicht: is mir größtenteils egal solange es nicht auf die 16kg zugeht(obwohl ich gar nicht weiß wieviel meins wiegt aber so viel sinds nicht) natürlich wär ich froh wenns nur 12kg wiegen würde aber stabil geht vor!


----------



## Pesling (29. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> keine Ahnung also ich fahr jetzt 34-18 glaub ich und is mir n bissel zu leicht der gang
> bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich hinten ein 18T Ritzel hab was meinste welches Kettenblatt da gut wäre?
> 
> @die anderen: Die beiden Räder find ich echt schick und zum Thema Gewicht: is mir größtenteils egal solange es nicht auf die 16kg zugeht(obwohl ich gar nicht weiß wieviel meins wiegt aber so viel sinds nicht) natürlich wär ich froh wenns nur 12kg wiegen würde aber stabil geht vor!



Der Gang wär mir auch zu leicht...nimm 36 oder 38! Ich bin früher 36-18 gefahren, also 2:1 und das ist ein geiler Gang für alles. Ez fahr ich 26-13, immernoch 2:1. Am besten du wechselst gleich das Ritzel hinten mit und fährst wie ich 26-13, da sparste einiges! Wenn du net grinden willst, ist der St Martin Ringo Sprocket 26T mit 53g die wohl leichteste und haltbarste Wahl (fahr ich auch  )!

Zum Thema Gewicht: Ich kann mich nur Schnitzel anschliessen! Und mein 12 Kilo Rad ist sau stabil aufgebaut! Gewicht einsparen muss net unbedingt Stabilität einsparen heißen!


----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

ja erst ma danke für die antwort, hab eigentlich keine lust ein noch größeres Blatt vorne zu fahren als jetzt, also werd ich mir wohl hinten ein neues Ritzel holen müssen und grinden wollte ich eigentlich schon ab und zu mal. Man sollte glaub ich auch bedenken, dass ich 24" fahre und du 26 das macht doch auch noch was aus beim gang.
Is dein 12Kilo Rad wirklich so stabil, dass du ihm blind vertrauen kannst? würd mich mal interessieren und wie sieht es bei den Rädern aus? die sehen ja schon etwas dünn aus oder?


----------



## dragonflyer (29. April 2006)

war ja net böse gemeint oder so 
war nur ne feststellung das jetzt alle auf gewicht abgehen
meins wiegt 14kg ungefähr und ich hab da keine probleme mit 
aber jeder wie ers will


----------



## Pesling (29. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ja erst ma danke für die antwort, hab eigentlich keine lust ein noch größeres Blatt vorne zu fahren als jetzt, also werd ich mir wohl hinten ein neues Ritzel holen müssen und grinden wollte ich eigentlich schon ab und zu mal. Man sollte glaub ich auch bedenken, dass ich 24" fahre und du 26 das macht doch auch noch was aus beim gang.
> Is dein 12Kilo Rad wirklich so stabil, dass du ihm blind vertrauen kannst? würd mich mal interessieren und wie sieht es bei den Rädern aus? die sehen ja schon etwas dünn aus oder?



Bei 24" solltest du lieber ein 27 oder 28er KB zu 13er Ritzel nehmen. Ich weiß gar net, wie jemand bei 24" 34-18 fahren kann, das ist ja viel zu leicht  . Hier ein paar KBs die in  Frage kommen:






50 Euro bei BMX-Mailorder.de 28T ab 40,5g (25T) leicht, schwarz oder blau eloxiert





40 Euro ab 90g





40 Euro

Die sind ganz nett und recht leicht.

Und ja, ich vertraue meinem Rad blind! Ich hab kein Teil verbaut, was net hält...keine Stabilitätseinbussen nur wegen Gewicht!


----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

ich glaub ja kaum was du dir fÃ¼r eine mÃ¼he machst, danke Herr Pesling!!!!!!!
ich finde ja die ganz vollen blÃ¤tter ganz hÃ¼bsch aber die sind warscheinlich sehr schwer oder? und mehr also 50â¬ muss meiner Meinung nach nicht sein fÃ¼r ein Kettenblatt. ich will aber auf keinen fall eins das bei einmal raufknallen oder grinden verbiegt oder ein zahn raus bricht o.Ã¤.
das in der mitte fÃ¼r 40â¬/90g find ich schon mal geil.


----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

noch mal ne ganz andere frage: was haltet ihr so von Pegs an ner 10mm Schraubachse? hätte schon mal bock drauf das zu probieren


----------



## Pesling (29. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal ne ganz andere frage: was haltet ihr so von Pegs an ner 10mm Schraubachse? hätte schon mal bock drauf das zu probieren



Das haut leider net hin. Die Achse verbiegt! Ich hatte das mal an meinem 24" Cruiser...

Mit dem mittleren für 40 Euro biste gut bedient!


----------



## hstguy (29. April 2006)

meinste die verbiegt, egal bei welcher nabe? kann doch nich sein. Warum gibt es dann überhaupt Pegs für 10mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (29. April 2006)

Hi, hier meine ORANGE, 
Sorry für die schlechte Qalität, besser Bilder folgen!!!
Austattung: Agent!Bikes Orange Größe "L", Chris King Pink Steuersatz, Alu Spacer, Syntace Superforce Vorbau, Easton MonkeyLite DH Lenker, Odi Ruffian Griffe, Marta Bremse, Sram Rocket Trigger, Dura Ace short Schaltwerk, Ultegra Kassette 12-27, XT Kurbel mit 36t, DMR V12 Mag Pedale, Truvativ Kettenführung, Thomson Stütze, Tune Würger, Fizik Freek Sattel, Rock Shox Pike 464, Nobe Naben mit Single Track 24" Chrome, Schwalbe Table Top 24 Reifen, Nokon Züge, FSA BashGuard für 36t wiegt komplett 13.5kg für meine erstes Dirtbike kein schlechter Wert oder? 
Bitte komentieren. Danke

Grüße Christian

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=11758


----------



## dragonflyer (29. April 2006)

also kurbel , lenker und gabel find ich nicht so schön aber sonst soweit ich das erkennen kann ist gut


----------



## Pesling (30. April 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> meinste die verbiegt, egal bei welcher nabe? kann doch nich sein. Warum gibt es dann überhaupt Pegs für 10mm?



Das hat ja nix mit der Nabe zu tun, sondern mit der Achse...wenn das Peg richtig plan und fest am Ausfallende anliegt (große Auflagefläche ist wichtig), dann wirds ne Weile halten...ich find Pegs an über 20" Rädern Quatsch...es sei denn man kann damit umgehen


----------



## CDRacer (30. April 2006)

paradox schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hier meine ORANGE,
> Sorry für die schlechte Qalität, besser Bilder folgen!!!
> Austattung: Agent!Bikes Orange Größe "L", Chris King Pink Steuersatz, Alu Spacer, Syntace Superforce Vorbau, Easton MonkeyLite DH Lenker, Odi Ruffian Griffe, Marta Bremse, Sram Rocket Trigger, Dura Ace short Schaltwerk, Ultegra Kassette 12-27, XT Kurbel mit 36t, DMR V12 Mag Pedale, Truvativ Kettenführung, Thomson Stütze, Tune Würger, Fizik Freek Sattel, Rock Shox Pike 464, Nobe Naben mit Single Track 24" Chrome, Schwalbe Table Top 24 Reifen, Nokon Züge, FSA BashGuard für 36t wiegt komplett 13.5kg für meine erstes Dirtbike kein schlechter Wert oder?
> Bitte komentieren. Danke
> ...


Find ich sehr geil  aber nix anderes hatte ich erwartet. Gewicht ist auch super und Teile sind denke ich alle ohne Frage top.


----------



## paradox (30. April 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich sehr geil  aber nix anderes hatte ich erwartet. Gewicht ist auch super und Teile sind denke ich alle ohne Frage top.



danke @ cdracer, ...

jetzt muss ich nur noch dirt fahren lernen

hier nun neue bilder:


----------



## Pesling (30. April 2006)

Eigentlich die perfekte Dualmaschine (bis auf 24")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (30. April 2006)

Echt nette Bikes habt ihr da!  Eine echte Augenweide! 

btw: lest ma das Zitat in meiner Signatur  Hab mich echt weggeschmissen!


----------



## hstguy (30. April 2006)

@ paradox: an sich gefällt mir das bike wenn du damit dual oder vielleicht ein bissen leichten freeride fahren willst, finde nur dass der hauptsächlich für street und dirt gebaute orange nicht unbedingt optimal aufgebaut ist mit der schaltung dem langen vorbau und der xt kurbel. VR Bremse muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Die Kette scheint ziemlich lang zu sein oder? Ich hätte auch ein bissel angst um den Schnellspanner vorne wenn du einmal irgendwo 
aufknallst bricht der bestimmt ab. Die teile sind auf jedenfall hochwertig und gut sieht es auch aus.
@Pesling: warum sollen pegs am streetbike quatsch sein? und man muss ja erst mal üben bevor man damit um kann, außerdem steigen doch viele bmxer auf 24 oder 26 um warum sollen die dann nicht weiter mit pegs fahren?
ich werde wohl mal versuchen ein hinterrad mit 14mm zu bekommen oder es einfach mal an meine 10er achse schrauben und hoffen dass es klappt.

@crazy-spy: echt geil das zitat!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. Mai 2006)

moin.. ma wieder ein bild von meinem mit neuem lenker und vorbau.. geändert wird noch übernächste woche tabletop reifen und sattelstütze pedale und bremse... bei gabel bin ich mir so unsicher ob ich die jetzt tiefer machen soll weil ich doch ganz gern noch n bissel im wald fahr... egal...


----------



## hstguy (5. Mai 2006)

sehr hübsch das teil eines der geilsten überhaupt.....
is euch mal aufgefallen, dass die seite fast 26.000 mal aufgerufen wurde?


----------



## Bomber-Biker (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir die Bikes angesehen und ich muss sagen einfach nur geil.
Und jetzt suche ich ein Agent Bike Orange-Rahmen von 2005 oder 2006. Hat nehmand ein übrig oder verkauft ihn?


----------



## moth (18. Mai 2006)

ich hab einen übrig, verkaufn aber nich 

son rahmen is auch n netter wandschmuck!


----------



## Bomber-Biker (18. Mai 2006)

Ja klar ist ein schöner wandschmuck. Kannst du ein Bild einstellen?


----------



## hstguy (18. Mai 2006)

hab auch bald son wandschmuck, aber mit nem verbogenem Smith...


----------



## Bomber-Biker (18. Mai 2006)

wie haste denn das hin gekriegt, den smith zu verbiegen


----------



## Munich-Biker (19. Mai 2006)

Brauchst du nur n Bagger zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (19. Mai 2006)

@hstguy: mach dat ma. würd echt fresh aussehn. und seh zu das du bald einen neuen hast. dann wird wieder geradelt, aber [email protected] munich-biker:  woher weisste das mit dem bagger?


----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2006)

gabs en theard dazu "eine schweigeminute"


----------



## moth (20. Mai 2006)

da ich hier noch keine trinity gesehen habe und ich bald fertig mit meinem aufbau bin - langeweile hatte ich übrigens auch ; - gibts hier mal ne nette collage meiner neuen freundin....







Gruß Arni


----------



## crossie (20. Mai 2006)

habs dir ja schon im icq gesagt, aber gern noch ma hier: *SCHÖNES MOPPED!!!*

bau ma fertsch auf  

cheers
crossie


----------



## moth (20. Mai 2006)

ihr wolltet ja nochn bild von der orange...

da hängt sie:





...man beachte die kurbel, der nicht produzierte proto 

Gruß Arni


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (20. Mai 2006)

sehr schade das sie nich prodoziert sind ... 
geil is aba das ausfallende... meines ähnelt dem nämlich auch xD


----------



## hstguy (21. Mai 2006)

@bomber: ja wie gesagt bagger....alles im thread schweigeminute......
@moth: schönes bike, schöne gestaltete collage und hübscher zimmerschmuck!
@all: hat sich nich hier irgendeiner mal n tisch aus nem orange gebaut?


----------



## crazy-spy (21. Mai 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> @all: hat sich nich hier irgendeiner mal n tisch aus nem orange gebaut?



Das war nen smith  Und der jenige war ich


----------



## Funghi (21. Mai 2006)

So, andere Bremse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (21. Mai 2006)

@crazy: fand ich ne echt gute idee und auch gut ausgeführt, war der rahmen auch im arsch oder hast es einfach so gemacht?
@funghi: schön! wo wohnst du?


----------



## Bomber-Biker (21. Mai 2006)

Hab den Orange in Action gesehn und da wusste ich mein nächster Rahmen muss ein Orange sein!
Also:
Verkauft nehmand sein Agent Orange von 05 oder 06 ?

@hstguy: Tut mir echt leid um dein Smith, wer so etwas schönes zerstört sollte es auch bezahlen, wen er nicht mit seinen Bagger umgehen kann!


----------



## hstguy (21. Mai 2006)

@bomber: genau! is aber immer noch nicht raus ob ich geld bekomme.....


----------



## Demoniac (22. Mai 2006)

Schöne Bikes muss ich sagen


----------



## bodoreider (23. Mai 2006)




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (23. Mai 2006)

seehr nice... nur würd irgendwie die gleichen reifen drauf machen... fänd ich bessa ^^ aber sonst irgendwie voll schnieke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (23. Mai 2006)

@ Funghi: Cooles Bild, aber wie zum Henker hast du denn die Bremsleitung verlegt??


----------



## Funghi (23. Mai 2006)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> @ Funghi: Cooles Bild, aber wie zum Henker hast du denn die Bremsleitung verlegt??



Öh, normal? Was meinst denn? weil die Leitung vorne net "eingeclipt" ist? Die Leitung is unterm Lenker fallsde das meinst...


----------



## hstguy (24. Mai 2006)

sehr geil! @bodoreider


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Mai 2006)

Mein Agent!bikes Orange naht der vollendung... kleines Update.. gabel getravelt und reifen 




besseres Bild wirds bald in meiner Gallerie geben


----------



## Pesling (24. Mai 2006)

Sattelstütze/Sattel - ansonsten TOP


----------



## hstguy (24. Mai 2006)

schließe mich Pesling an! echt top.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (24. Mai 2006)

der Sattel ist top.. gewicht weiß ich nich^^ was würdet ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. Mai 2006)

Kettenführung und VR Bremse kommen noch.





Rahmen: agent!bikes Trinity
Gabel: Manitou Stance Blunt
Steuersatz:	agent!bikes	
VR Nabe: Atomlab GI QR20
HR Nabe: Atomlab Aircorp 10mm
VR Felge: Sun S-Type
HR Felge: Sun S-Type	
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Five
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller 36Z.
Kettenführung: kommt noch
Kette: Sram PC-59
Schalthebel: Sram X-9 Trigger
Schaltwerk: Sram X-9
Ritzelpacket: Sram PG 990
Pedale: DMR V8
Vorbau: agent!bikes
Lenker: Reverse DH	
Griffe: agent!bikes
Sattel	: WTP
Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR


----------



## Son (25. Mai 2006)

Immerwieder ein frohes: Geilo!!!!


----------



## Pesling (25. Mai 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> der Sattel ist top.. gewicht weiß ich nich^^ was würdet ihr denn empfehlen?



Shadow-Seat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. Mai 2006)

schon^^ aba noch ne frage.. den dämpfer kann man ja wenn ich das richtig seh verstellen. is das jetzt zum einstellen vom federweg oder zum einstellen des sitztwinkels usw??


----------



## fashizzel (25. Mai 2006)

beides


----------



## MTXR (25. Mai 2006)

hammergeil ! find nur die griffe net so toll. die zerstören n bisschen das richtig gute allgemeinbild. wie viel fw hat denn die gabel ?


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. Mai 2006)

110-130


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Mai 2006)

Super geil,viel Spaß damit! Und pass auf die bösen Baggerfahrer auf!!


----------



## hstguy (27. Mai 2006)

hoffe mal da unten im freistaat sind die baggerfahrer etwas qualifizierter als bei uns in der Provinz. Auf jeden Fall richtig geiles Teil!!!!


----------



## Munich-Biker (27. Mai 2006)

werd mich schön brav von allen Baggerfahrern fern halten


----------



## CDRacer (27. Mai 2006)

Is doch gar nicht deins?!


----------



## Rayndeor (27. Mai 2006)

Aber die bösen Baggerfahrer machen die Fahrräder putt,
muss nich immer das von hstguy sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieferos (28. Mai 2006)

+ Profile Kurbel
+ WTP KB
+ Pedale
+ Gabel


----------



## Urlauber (28. Mai 2006)

ah, schönes Orange, V-Bremse, herrlich 
Der Link in deine Gallery funktioniert nicht.

Schöne Stütze. In schwarz wär sie schöner find ich. Interesse? ich hätt da noch eine in 31,6


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (28. Mai 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> ah, schönes Orange, V-Bremse, herrlich
> Der Link in deine Gallery funktioniert nicht.
> 
> Schöne Stütze. In schwarz wär sie schöner find ich. Interesse? ich hätt da noch eine in 31,6



Also ich find silber passt ganz gut - silber ist ja auch an den Kurbeln und der Gabelbrücke. Nur die Tauchrohre selbst würd ich noch rot machen.. sonst


----------



## MTXR (28. Mai 2006)

tauchrohre rot und 3 cm federweg weniger sowie sattel in eine aufrechtere position und die sattelklemme um 180° drehen dann richtig gut 

aber so gefällts auch


----------



## Kieferos (28. Mai 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> ....sattelklemme um 180° drehen




Die Klemme zeigt schon nach hinten...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Mai 2006)

Schönes bike Kieferos,bis auf die blauen....Was macht übrigens dein Hinterrad,halten die" patentierten Kettenspanner"??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kieferos (29. Mai 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes bike Kieferos,bis auf die blauen....Was macht übrigens dein Hinterrad,halten die" patentierten Kettenspanner"??



die Dinger sind der absolute Hammer... nochmals dankeschön


----------



## Pesling (30. Mai 2006)

Mal wieder was neues von mir...immernoch 12kg...

Neu: 
Syntace Vector DH Lenker 600mm 260g
ODI Longneck Pro BMX Griffe 105g
TableTop 590g (alter ist in der Karkasse gerissen)

Danke nochmal an BMX-Parts.de


----------



## fashizzel (30. Mai 2006)

igit, der vorbau.
mach mal flansch von griffen weg, spart 40 gramm. lenker war ne gute wahl. aber warum so ne fette kette?


----------



## Pesling (30. Mai 2006)

Der Vorbau wiegt 230g! Und ich mag Griffe mit Flansch, sieht auch besser aus, find ich.
Und die Kette ist ne Shadow Interlock, mit der man den Radstand extrem kurz halten kann.


----------



## fashizzel (30. Mai 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorbau wiegt 230g! Und ich mag Griffe mit Flansch, sieht auch besser aus, find ich.
> Und die Kette ist ne Shadow Interlock, mit der man den Radstand extrem kurz halten kann.


das geht auch mit einer leichten kette, zur not halt halbes kettenglied. aber naja alles nur kleinzeug, rad ist schon schön und auch angenehm leicht.


----------



## hstguy (31. Mai 2006)

ich fahr (fuhr) auch den brave vorbau und der gefällt mir auch nich mehr, der lenker wär mir glaub ich zu niedrig ich bekomme ja so schon immer rückenschmerzen, aber is natürlich immernoch fast perfekt das ding..


----------



## Urlauber (31. Mai 2006)

Das ding hat für mich erst 12 Kilo, wenn ich es auf meiner eigenen Waage hier gemessen habe.
Mit was misst du, Pesling?


----------



## Pesling (31. Mai 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> Das ding hat für mich erst 12 Kilo, wenn ich es auf meiner eigenen Waage hier gemessen habe.
> Mit was misst du, Pesling?



Rechnerisch und per einer ziemlich genauen Personenwaage. Ich hab auf der Arbeit ne Liste, poste ich nachher mal


----------



## Pesling (31. Mai 2006)

Sooo  

Rahmen: Agent!Bikes Smith - 3100g (ungefähr, net nachgwogen)

Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Drop Off 2 100mm 2004 getunt - 2100g (hab ich net genau wiegen können, es könnte etwas weniger oder mehr sein)

Kurbeln: RNC Pro Street Cranks, Primo US BB, Titan-Achse - 958g

Kettenblatt: St. Martin Ringo Sprocket 26T - 53g

Ritzel: Atomlab Konverter 13T, aufgefräst - 70g

Pedale: Atomlab Trailking - 560g

Bremse: Hayes HFX Mag 6" - 418g

Lenker: Syntace DH 600mm - 260g

Vorbau: Brave Monster 25,4mm 35mm lang - 230g

Griffe: ODI Longneck Pro BMX Grips - 105g

Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme - 114g

Laufräder: Sun Rimes S.O.S., Ringlé Dirty Flea, Speichen, 26" - 1944g

Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop, 26" - 1060g (hab ich net allzu genau wiegen können)

Schläuche: Maxxis Ultralight, 26" - 276g

Sattelklemme: BBB, aufgefräst - 15g

Sattelstütze: Truvativ DoubleClamp XR - 255g

Sattel: Coalition SlimSeat - 355g

Schraubspanner: Royal Racing Titan Axle - 80g

Kette: Shadow Halflink Interlock, stark gekürzt - 300g (net genau gewogen)

Ahead: Kralle, Schraube, Kappe - 25g

GESAMT: 12278g (kann etwas mehr oder etwas weniger sein, die Waage sagt 12kg)


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Mai 2006)

hört sich ja sehr nice an  was hast du an der gabel getuned?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (31. Mai 2006)

Innenleben umgebaut auf DirtJumper 3 2003, auf 100mm getravelt, komplett abgebeizt und neu lackiert (spart auch was), bissl andere Ölmengen/Viskosität und so das übliche - halt Schaft kürzen...original Gewicht liegt bei 2,3kg


----------



## fashizzel (31. Mai 2006)

der rahmen wiegt gut 3,3 kilo.


----------



## Pesling (31. Mai 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen wiegt gut 3,3 kilo.



In S/M oder L? Ich meine 3100g in S/M und 3300g in L


----------



## abi1988 (31. Mai 2006)

die Farbe kommt auf dem Bild ja fast wie ne FLIPFLOP lackierung is aber nicht
änderungen:
Reifen: Kenda K-Rad
Gabel getravelt auf 110mm

was noch kommt:
andere Kette (Shadow Halflink interlock)
kleine scheibe hinten (dank an Pesling der eine übrig hat)


----------



## Pesling (31. Mai 2006)

SlimSeat wär schön! Und Scheibe vorne abbauen  - is eh zu groß


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Mai 2006)

sieht echt aus wie flip flop^^ bin auch für scheibe weg  spart auch noch gewicht... weiß wer was das hier für nen sattel ist? nur so aus intresse?


----------



## abi1988 (31. Mai 2006)

ich tipp auf ein DMR sattel so von der form und verlauf der näte
kann mcih aber irren!

ne richtige flip flop lackierung wär noch geiler aber zu kostenintensiev


----------



## MTXR (31. Mai 2006)

denk mal kein dmr. eher n kona 





ihr gewichtstuner ^^ nice die bikes !!


----------



## CDRacer (31. Mai 2006)

Das ist der Sattel der am Specialized P.Street dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (31. Mai 2006)




----------



## Pfefferspay (31. Mai 2006)

wie geht dat mit den smileys??


----------



## CDRacer (1. Juni 2006)

Pfefferspay schrieb:
			
		

> wie geht dat mit den smileys??


anklicken da rechts neben dem Textfenster. Aber Vorsicht mehr Smilies verbessern den Beitrag nicht in jedem Fall


----------



## hstguy (1. Juni 2006)

entweder per Direktantwort mit Symbolen "malen" z.b. : ) ohne Leerzeichen für  oder unter dem letzten Beitrag auf Antworten klicken und dann kannst du dir rechts einen aussuchen.....


----------



## hstguy (1. Juni 2006)

bald Agent Flow? @Pfeffer
das hört dich gut an!!!


----------



## dragonflyer (2. Juni 2006)

hier mal ein aktuelles von meinem.






neu: Us-bb (dadurch sind die blauen innenlageradapterschalen raus was auch optisch schöner ist)

demnächst: roter bremshebel von dangerboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (2. Juni 2006)

sehr schön! wie kommst du mit der grimeca klar? ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine war mir aber zu umständlich und stark


----------



## Hyp3r (2. Juni 2006)

Ist ne shimano deore.
Oder du meinst wen anders...

mfg hyp3r


----------



## dragonflyer (2. Juni 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ne shimano deore.
> Oder du meinst wen anders...
> 
> mfg hyp3r



*hehe* hab ich mir auch grad gedacht


----------



## Funghi (2. Juni 2006)

schick, schick die oranges  

so, dann post ich meins auch ma wieder, wurde ja was verändert , wenn acuh nur übergangsweise:

neu san die Julie mit Stahlflex und Hussefelt Kurbeln, die solange dran san, bis meine Hone ankommen. aso, und Gabel muss noch runda, aber keine Lust zur Zeit...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. Juni 2006)

dauert nich lange und is ne erfahrung


----------



## hstguy (3. Juni 2006)

@ Hyper: ja stimmt jetzt seh ichs auch der Griff ist aber glaub ich identisch!?!?


----------



## dragonflyer (3. Juni 2006)

nö glaub ich net das die identisch sind also jedenfalls hab ich davon noch nix gehört
aber ich find se richtig geil die deore für street


----------



## hstguy (3. Juni 2006)

ja gut nicht identisch aber sehen sich auf den ersten blick verdammt ähnlich, find ich


----------



## dragonflyer (4. Juni 2006)

naja net wirklich oder ^^ (find ich zumindest)


----------



## hstguy (4. Juni 2006)

ja is ja gut aber der hebel (das silberne) ist fast gleich, find ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber-Biker (4. Juni 2006)

Sie sehen schon sehr ähnlich aus.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Hat nehmand noch paar Aufkleber von Agent Bike übrig? Ich hab meine verlegt und find sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (5. Juni 2006)

Hier könnt ihr mal zwei neue agenten begutachten!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. Juni 2006)

das hintere schaut ja mal sehr geil aus... welche felgen und is das der neue atmolab vorbau? das vordere schaut auch nett aus.. bis auf lenker und vorbau gefallen mir nich so dolle.. und kabel is irgendwie komisch verlegt  aber nett anzuschauen


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (5. Juni 2006)

Felgen sind revell.  Ja es is der neue atomlab vorbau. Was findest du am dem DMR Vorbau so schlimm?


----------



## hstguy (5. Juni 2006)

beide sehr geil, den DMR Vorbau find ich auch etwas bullig. Was ist das für ne Bremse am ersten und warum is am schwarzen keine dran? die beiden wurden bestimmt parallel aufgebaut, oder?


----------



## paradox (5. Juni 2006)

bremse ist ne formula oro k18
aber ansonsten sehr schön aufgebaut


----------



## Deleted 8887 (5. Juni 2006)

Auf Wunsch wird es nochmal hier gepostet. Mein Flow:




(Zum Bewerten klicken!)


*PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE:*

Rahmen: 	Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 	2212g
Gabel: 	Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 	2373g

Steuersatz: 	Chris King NoThreadSet schwarz 	127g
Vorbau: 	Spank 2Timer 50mm 25.4mm 	231g
Spacer: 	Storck Carbon 10mm & 5mm 	7g
Lenker: 	Spank Bitch Stick 700mm 25.4mm 50mm 	361g
Griffe: 	Odi Ruffian Lock-On 	137g

Vorderrad
â¢U-Scheiben: 	Messing 32 StÃ¼ck 	1g
â¢Nippel: 	Sapim Alu 12mm schwarz 32 StÃ¼ck 	9g
â¢Speichen: 	Sapim Race 240mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 	85g
â¢Speichen: 	Sapim Race 238mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 	84g
â¢Nabe: 	Chris King Front 20mm ISO Disc navy 32L 	207g
â¢Felge: 	Sun Single Track 24" 32L 	539g
â¢Felgenband: 	ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 	11g
â¢Schlauch: 	Schwalbe AV10 	160g
â¢Reifen: 	Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 	517g

Hinterrad
â¢U-Scheiben: 	Messing 36 StÃ¼ck 	1g
â¢Nippel:	Sapim Messing 12mm schwarz 36 StÃ¼ck 	32g
â¢Speichen: 	Sapim Leader 226mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 	105g
â¢Speichen: 	Sapim Leader 228mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 	107g
â¢Nabe: 	Chris King BMX rear navy 36L & Stainless Steel Cog 13T 	359g
â¢Felge: 	Atomlab Trailpimp DHR 24" 36L 	650g
â¢Felgenband: 	ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 	12g
â¢Schlauch: 	Schwalbe AV10 	161g
â¢Reifen: 	Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 	532g

Bremshebel: 	Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 	81g
Bremsen: 	Avid Single Digit Ultimate 	183g
Bremszug: 	Nokon Konkavex schwarz 	47g

Sattel: 	We The People Slim Seat 	266g
SattelstÃ¼tze: 	Thomson Elite 31,6 x 367mm schwarz 	220g
Sattelklemme: 	Salsa Flip-Lock 	44g

Kurbel: 	We The People Royal Crank USA-BB, Titan, 165mm, sw. 	1078g
Kettenblatt: 	Superstar Pimp Sprocket 28T schwarz 	98g
Kette: 	KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 	297g
Pedale: 	Wellgo MG-1 schwarz Industriegelagert 	375g

Gesamt: 	11709 (Ohne Kettenspanner)


*MEHR BILDER:*


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (5. Juni 2006)

Ja is ne Formula.  Am schwarzen komt noch eine! Die haben wir bloß noch nicht. Kommt diese woche noch dran. Versteh gar nicht was ihr habt, der DMR Vorbau is fast genauso wie der Atomlab!!!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Juni 2006)

ja stimmt.. aber der atomlab wirkt cleaner und kleiner. ist jetzt aber auch nur so ne klitze kleine.. sozusagen unebenheit.. die mir aufgefallen is.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xiao (7. Juni 2006)

mal kleines update nach langem von meim Agent


----------



## The Passenger (7. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Wunsch wird es nochmal hier gepostet. Mein Flow:



Bislang das schönste Agent


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Juni 2006)

@Xiao: Gefällt mir sehr gut! Nur der Hydraulikrotor macht das etwas klobig. Wie macht sich der eigentlich?

@The Passenger: Danke


----------



## hstguy (7. Juni 2006)

@Xiao: hübsch, nur leider kann ich rock shox nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## Xiao (7. Juni 2006)

@doena

ja hab ihn seit gestern im betrieb. mei is halt nochn protyp. sieht man glaub ich  
aber der 1. eindruck und die ersten fahrmanöver waren sehr überzeugend.
is halt scho was feines barspins ohne ende 
heute nachmittag wird er auf herz und nieren getestet. bin mal gespannt.
aber bis jetzt kann ich ihn nur empfehlen .

@hstguy

sry aber ich bin noch nie eine bessere gabel gefahren als die pike  
leichte gabel, super stabil, günstig und viele einstellmöglichkeiten.
sie fährt sich einfach hammer ! kann ich nur jedem empfehlen

mfg Steve


----------



## moth (7. Juni 2006)

@xiao
...endlich diese hässliche masutschi aus dem schönen radl entfernt - braver bub!! passt jetzt viel besser... wenn nun noch die sattelstütze die farbe der standrohre hätte... 

kann mich der meinung bzgl pike auch nur anschließen, gestern das erste mal meine dual air mit richtiger einstellung n paar meter gerollt *jamjam*

also mädls, weiter so, immer schön agents aufbauen und fotografieren - vorher aber kaufen ok? 

Gruß Arni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Juni 2006)

@Xiao: Jo, gib mal bitte nen ausführlichen Bericht, wenn du ihn eine ganze Weile gefahren bist. Mich würde nämlich mal interessieren, ob dessen Dichtungen halten oder ob er nach einer Weile nur Luft zieht.


----------



## hstguy (7. Juni 2006)

zocchi über alles! nur starr könnte noch besser sein...?!!?


----------



## Xiao (7. Juni 2006)

@ doena2000 

alles klar werd ich machen

@ hstguy

mei jedem das seine. ich kann nur sagen das ich sie besser find


----------



## abi1988 (7. Juni 2006)

schicker agent!
überleg mir auch schon ne weile obich meine sherman gegen ne pike tausch aber das liebe geld :-(


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Juni 2006)

@abi1988: Behalt die Sherman, solange sie hält!


----------



## abi1988 (7. Juni 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @abi1988: Behalt die Sherman, solange sie hält!



jo wird wohla uch so bleiben weil der geldbeutel nichts anderes mit macht.
halt immer schön runter traveln bevors los geht und is ja an sich auch keine schlechte gabel


----------



## Mr.T (7. Juni 2006)




----------



## abi1988 (7. Juni 2006)

hübsches bike auch net aufgemacht das bild
gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## abi1988 (7. Juni 2006)

so hier jetzt mal mein agetn wie er vorläufig erstmal bleibt
änderung zum letzten mal:
kleine scheibe ( dank an pesling)


----------



## hstguy (7. Juni 2006)

schön! aber der sattel is ja echt ma zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (7. Juni 2006)

Mal ein Update mit meim anderen Bike!!!!


----------



## agent!-RydeR (8. Juni 2006)

Sääs,
beide bikes geil!


----------



## agent!-RydeR (8. Juni 2006)

Nbg-RyDeR schrieb:
			
		

> Hier könnt ihr mal zwei neue agenten begutachten!!!



Geile bikes nája des schwarze is ja auch meins !! Des weiße is natürlich auch geil  !!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (8. Juni 2006)

@Nbg-RyDeR: Die rote Stütze ist zum kotzen. Aber sonst sehr fein!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juni 2006)

agent!-RydeR schrieb:
			
		

> Geile bikes nája des schwarze is ja auch meins !! Des weiße is natürlich auch geil  !!


Würd die Gabeln tauschen,sieht geiler aus.....


----------



## abi1988 (8. Juni 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier jetzt mal mein agetn wie er vorläufig erstmal bleibt
> änderung zum letzten mal:
> kleine scheibe ( dank an pesling)



also weis ja nich aber ich find ihn nciht zu groß
ist ein titec berzerker. naja wenn ich mal geld über hab mal schauen.
was würdet ihr/du für einen sattel drauf machen


----------



## hstguy (8. Juni 2006)

also ich hab nen dmr der is mir aber auch etwas zu groß, wenn ich mir nen neuen hole wird es wohl ein atomlab, demolition oder irgendein anderer kleiner bmx sattel sein. der titec is mir irgendwie zu lang und sieht so nach dh o.ä. aus.


----------



## Xiao (8. Juni 2006)

we the people classic seat


----------



## abi1988 (8. Juni 2006)

is ja auch en dh sattel. war halt an meim alten komplettbike dran un hab gradk ein geld mir nen neune zu kaufen aber ich sag mir halt auch solang der ncoh tut warum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (8. Juni 2006)

ja is ja richtig geht ja nur um die optik


----------



## agent!-RydeR (8. Juni 2006)

Ich würde mir entweder den neuen Atomlab (den hab ich auch oben schwarze agent) oder den SDG F-style den hat auch Aaron Chase ...


----------



## LoamDiver (8. Juni 2006)

Hi all !
Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Trinity ! 





[/url][/img] hier is der link zum Bike


mfg Fetti


----------



## Rayndeor (8. Juni 2006)

agent!-RydeR schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir entweder den neuen Atomlab (den hab ich auch oben schwarze agent) oder den SDG F-style den hat auch *Aaron Chase *..



*Crazy-Spy hat den auch
*
der Twenty Ditch Seat is subba (falls es den noch gibt), ansonsten
is der Atomlab genauso.
Der SDG F-Style is zwar richtig gut, aber meiner Meinung nach zu groß


----------



## aurelio (8. Juni 2006)

Fett.mops schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all !
> Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Trinity !
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, gefällt mir. Die Reifen sind für Dirt / Street sehrgut, aber für FR / Wald heizen etc. eher nicht geeignet, grad wenns en bissl feucht iss.


----------



## LoamDiver (8. Juni 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön, gefällt mir. Die Reifen sind für Dirt / Street sehrgut, aber für FR / Wald heizen etc. eher nicht geeignet, grad wenns en bissl feucht iss.


jo fahre damit eh nur dirt und Street . Und wenn der wald trocken is haben die genügend Grip bloß bei Nässe geht es noch ... . Zur not hab ich au noch paar gröbere reifen .


mfg fetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber-Biker (8. Juni 2006)

Hat nicht doch nehmand paar Aufkleber von Agent Bikes übrig. Ich hab meine verlegt und such jetzt schon seit einer Woche vergeblich. 

Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## MTXR (8. Juni 2006)

hier mal n aktuelles handycam bild von meinem schmidt und mir und einer modisch höchst aktuellen frisur ...


----------



## Hyp3r (8. Juni 2006)

Fett.mops schrieb:
			
		

> Hi all !
> Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes Trinity !
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du dir bei den ausfallenden nicht den kettenspanner sparen?
Würde das Rad eindeutig ästethischer machen...


----------



## abi1988 (8. Juni 2006)

MTXR schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal n aktuelles handycam bild von meinem schmidt und mir und einer modisch höchst aktuellen frisur ...



wieviel fw hat en die sherman auf dem bild????


----------



## Munich-Biker (8. Juni 2006)

Bomber-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nicht doch nehmand paar Aufkleber von Agent Bikes übrig. Ich hab meine verlegt und such jetzt schon seit einer Woche vergeblich.
> 
> Bitte helft mir!!



Schreib ma ne Mail an agent!bikes die können dir sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## Munich-Biker (8. Juni 2006)

Hyp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du dir bei den ausfallenden nicht den kettenspanner sparen?
> Würde das Rad eindeutig ästethischer machen...



Wenn der Hinterbau einfedert, ändert sich die Kettenline. Was dazu fuehrt das sie reisst oder einfach vom Ritzel rutscht.


----------



## Bomber-Biker (8. Juni 2006)

Dankeschön für den Tip 
Werd ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## MTXR (10. Juni 2006)

@ abi1988 : 110 mm sinds aufm foto. kann aber auch auf 130 was für slopestyle ganz nice kommt.


----------



## abi1988 (10. Juni 2006)

wie geht en das was für ne sherman is en das??, weil ich kann meine nur zwischen 150 un 110 verstellena ber so 130 wären au net schlecht
ichh ab ne 05 flick plus


----------



## Son (11. Juni 2006)

Ist ne ´03er Flick oder Firefly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (22. Juni 2006)

so jetzt isses fertig und es wird auch nix mehr verändert in der nächsten zeit







-> Bewerten


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2006)

verrätst du mir, woher du den rot eloxierten bremshebel hast? gibts sowas auch in gold? schön stimmig das bike, gefällt mir.


----------



## dragonflyer (22. Juni 2006)

thx 
jo mitn hebel ist so ne sache. die scheinen zZ sehr selten zu sein also es gibt ihn auch in gold soweit ich weiß.
aber informiere dich mal bei dangerboy auf der seite -> www.dangerboyusa.com

d.h. wegen der leiferbarkeit ist nicht die beste. ich musste auf meinen nen knappen monat warten oder etwas mehr weil es in deutschland kein exemplar mehr gab. aber mein dealer (www.dirt-shop.de) hatte noch einen in england aufgetrieben welcher dann den weg zu mir gefunden hat.
also ist halt so ne sache 
mehr kann ich dir da leider auch nicht sagen


----------



## hstguy (22. Juni 2006)

ja, das gefällt mir wieder und immer noch sehr gut! Das einzige was ich noch machen würde wär n kleineres Kettenblatt. Warum gibt es nur nicht so viele parts in weiß wie in schwarz???? na ja meins wird wieder schön black & white und vielleicht ein bissel rot.


----------



## MTXR (23. Juni 2006)

2003er firefly. gefällt das schwarz rote etwas  stylebonze


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Juni 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das gefällt mir wieder und immer noch sehr gut! Das einzige was ich noch machen würde wär n kleineres Kettenblatt. Warum gibt es nur nicht so viele parts in weiß wie in schwarz???? na ja meins wird wieder schön black & white und vielleicht ein bissel rot.


Weiße parts sind doch im Vormarsch,meine jedenfalls in der neuen Rider einiges gesehen zu haben!


----------



## hstguy (25. Juni 2006)

mh muss ich mir mal anschauen... ich brauch unbedingt noch ein bissen weiß für mein "neues" radl und noch etwas rot, sonst sind die bremsen und das bissen an den griffen das einzige. Na ja mal sehn


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (28. Juni 2006)

Hier mein bald ankommendes Flow:






also lenker wird warscheinlich geändert, spacerturm wird bischen verkleinert, schlappen kommen vielleicht maxxis hook worms und die gabel wird erstmal gemosht danach kommt ne andere...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (30. Juni 2006)

Kritik ist erwünscht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (30. Juni 2006)

Bis auf den Rahmen find ich alles *******. 
Sorry, aber du hast ja Kritik gewünscht. Silber passt irgendwie nicht an weiß. Außerdem gibt es preislich gleiche, aber bessere Teile, als dein Rad sie hat. Am schlimmsten finde ich aber Spacer, Vorbau, Hebel für links, Kettenblatt und die Gabel!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. Juni 2006)

aja jetzt sei ma net so pingelig ;-) vllt hat einer auch nich allzuviel geld um sich ne pornomaschine aufzubauen.. und mein für den anfang passt das ja.. veränderungen hat er ja schon gesagt ;-)


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. Juli 2006)

Welche teile sind denn preislich gleich und besser?

nenn mir mal n paar !!!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (5. Juli 2006)

Ja, ok sorry. Sollte keiner falsch verstehen. Statt der "Feder"gabel hättest du ne starre einbauen und das gesparte Geld für andere Teile ausgeben können. Als Vorderrad hättest du Deore mit Single Track nehmen können, gab es im Internet für 45 Euro. Vorbau Point, Stütze Shaman... Ist natürlich viel Umschauen wegen guten Preisen gefordert und dann auch ne Philosophiefrage.

Aber wenn du das Bild schon zigmal reinstellst und Kritik wünschst, dann kannst du mir das nicht übel nehmen.

Im übrigen möchte ich mich nicht für mein Agent rechtfertigen. Danke!!!


----------



## hstguy (6. Juli 2006)




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (8. Juli 2006)

naja naja....

ne deore ist einfach nur **************

die quadro rollt richtig geil und find ich besser weil es einfach eine bmx nabe ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Juli 2006)

jo.. wenn man schon die möglichkeit hat ne bmx nabe zu fahrn sollt man das auch tun denk ich  hier noch nen mini update an meinem... sattel, sattelklemme und griffe... dringend muss ne neue sattelstütze her und das bild gefällt mir irgendwie allgemein nich so .... aber egal.. vllt euch ja


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (8. Juli 2006)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:
			
		

> jo.. wenn man schon die möglichkeit hat ne bmx nabe zu fahrn sollt man das auch tun denk ich  hier noch nen mini update an meinem... sattel, sattelklemme und griffe... dringend muss ne neue sattelstütze her und das bild gefällt mir irgendwie allgemein nich so .... aber egal.. vllt euch ja




schick!! aber bin kein so ein fan von slimseats...


----------



## DA TOM (8. Juli 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> also lenker wird warscheinlich geändert, spacerturm wird bischen verkleinert, schlappen kommen vielleichtmaxxis hook worms und die gabel wird erstmal gemosht danach kommt ne andere...


wenn du die twin rails gegen die reifen tauscht zweifel ich an allem... kannst dir ja dann gleich stahlketten vom panzer hinmachen. viel mehr wiegen die dann auch nicht mehr. 
mach bitte alles mit dem rad...von mir aus pink mit blauen punkten,fahr eine 30gang schaltung oder was weiß ich, aber bitte KEINE hookworms


----------



## Funghi (9. Juli 2006)

so, da mir gerad fad is, stell ich meins ma wieder rein, leider n gammelbild. Neu san Hone Kurbel und Reifen vorne:


----------



## Xiao (11. Juli 2006)

aehm  @ funghi 

bremskabel bissl kürzen vll ? also nur mal sone idee 
aber sonst bassts scho xD


----------



## Funghi (11. Juli 2006)

Xiao schrieb:
			
		

> aehm  @ funghi
> 
> bremskabel bissl kürzen vll ? also nur mal sone idee
> aber sonst bassts scho xD



 dumidudm...

naja, keine lust zur Zeit, passt so ganz gut. Gabel muss auch noch runda...aber fahren tut es sich sowieso


----------



## Pesling (11. Juli 2006)

Noch bissl leichter durch neuen Steuersatz (Tioga ACC-1 85g) und Tioga Taskforce 40mm Vorbau (220g)...allerdings wohl das letzte Foto von meinem Smith...


----------



## Xiao (12. Juli 2006)

@ pesling 

wieso das letzte ? baust dir was neues auf ?

----edit-----

blub hab grad im andern thread gesehen das dus verkaufst 

oh man ^^ xD


----------



## hstguy (12. Juli 2006)

man kanns auch übertreiben mitm gewicht!....
aber wieso verkaufst du es bitte???????????????


----------



## Pesling (12. Juli 2006)

Irgendwie muss ich ja den Cooper finanzieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (12. Juli 2006)

und dann fährst nur noch bmx oder wie ??

               edit : 

seh grad : alles ist im bikemarkt ?! oO


----------



## lostnos (12. Juli 2006)

cooper is doch kein [email protected],oder seh ich die ironie nicht?


----------



## hstguy (12. Juli 2006)

du sprichst im markt von nem neuen Rahmen?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (12. Juli 2006)

Mal wieder meins... is ja noch keine Foto drin so mit V-Brake und so


----------



## hstguy (15. Juli 2006)

bald wirds auch wieder ein bild von meinem neuen verbesserten Smith geben, nur leider muss noch eine kleinigkeit getan werden...ich bekomme mein altes ACS Ritzel nicht mehr ab also kann ich mein neues kettenblatt nicht fahren, hat da jemand n trick wie ich es abbekomme oder vielleicht noch son abzieher rumliegen? Hab kein bock extra einen zu bestellen, besonders weil mein neues kein acs ist....


----------



## Funghi (15. Juli 2006)

So, ma n besseres Bild:






@sUns*shAdoW: sieht schick aus so ohne decals, überleg ich auch wieder zu machen...wie isses mit V-brake so?


----------



## Demoniac (16. Juli 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder meins... is ja noch keine Foto drin so mit V-Brake und so


Schaut doch gut aus =)


----------



## hstguy (18. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt ist es nach langer Pause endlich fast fertig!! Gabel wird noch 2cm tiefer gemacht und wenn ich endlich mein ritzel abbekomme (ohne abzieher) kommt auch noch mein schwarzes 27t Kettenblatt drauf. Nur die blauen Agent Aufkleber passen nicht mehr ganz dazu, deswegen bräuchte ich die eigentlich in rot, dann stimmts auch mit den Farben.....




Kritik und Anregungen sind natürlich erwünscht!
Quali vom Bild is leider ******* aber wenn der Rest fertig ist kommt noch n gutes.


----------



## hstguy (22. Juli 2006)

wat isn mit euch los? keine antworten mehr? dann hau ich noch n  bild mit schlechter quali rein, fand den hintergrund aber chic.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jungle69 (25. Juli 2006)

Das sind ja alles richtige Perlen eure Bikes! 
Ich werde evtl sogar noch diese Woche ein stolzer Besitzer eines Smith Rahmen sein! 
Jetzt hab ich eine Frage, an meinem derzeitigem Bike (2Danger-HDS 70) fahre ich eine Formula Alu DC36, 32-Loch, mit 10mm Steckachse! Ich weiß leider nicht wie breit diese Nabe genau ist aber ich weiß das der Smith maximal 135mm Breite zulässt. Kann mir evtl einer sagen ob das passt? 
Wollte eigentlich fast alle Teile von meinem Bike übernehmen. Nur Singelspeed soll es noch bekommen.


----------



## fashizzel (25. Juli 2006)

ja das passt, der smith hat zwar ausfallenden für 14mm achsen. aber adapter werden mitgeliefert.


----------



## Urlauber (25. Juli 2006)

Das Smith hat nicht max. 135mm Einbaubreite, sondern exakt.


----------



## fashizzel (26. Juli 2006)

man kann mich auch vor kauf custom auf den hinterbau springen lassen, dann kann man sich den hinterbau stufenlos bis ca 80mm einbaubreite liefern lassen.


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. Juli 2006)

Hört sich interessant an, ich glaub darauf komm ich bei Gelegenheit zurück!


----------



## Xiao (26. Juli 2006)

bor da kann ich mirn david grad richtig gut vorstellen wie er ihn auf 80 mm bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (26. Juli 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> man kann mich auch vor kauf custom auf den hinterbau springen lassen, dann kann man sich den hinterbau stufenlos bis ca 80mm einbaubreite liefern lassen.


ich will da garned erst anfangen, ja? wenn ich mich da draufsetz, dann hast nen rahmen mit hauchdünner einbaubreite für ne hinterradnabe. 

ohgott, ich spam schonwieder rum, sorry


----------



## Jungle69 (26. Juli 2006)

jaja, ist ja gut, habs schon verstanden...  werd ich ja sehen obs passt..


----------



## Pesling (26. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> ich will da garned erst anfangen, ja? wenn ich mich da draufsetz, dann hast nen rahmen mit hauchdünner einbaubreite für ne hinterradnabe.
> 
> ohgott, ich spam schonwieder rum, sorry



Bei dir kann man wohl von Spaltmaß sprechen


----------



## hstguy (27. Juli 2006)

auf ne bewertung für mein rad brauch ich wohl nicht mehr warten....


----------



## CDRacer (27. Juli 2006)

hstguy schrieb:
			
		

> auf ne bewertung für mein rad brauch ich wohl nicht mehr warten....


nein


----------



## hstguy (27. Juli 2006)




----------



## Son (27. Juli 2006)

0 Punkte bleiben halt 0 Punkte, ne


----------



## hstguy (27. Juli 2006)

aha


----------



## Rayndeor (28. Juli 2006)

njoar dein beik geht nimmer bewerten :-/
ich find nur Lenker + griffe und Gabel haesslich.


----------



## Urlauber (28. Juli 2006)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> hauchdünner



hauchdünn hört sich so leicht und schmal an.
Moment hat das Crossie gesagt?

boa, ich muss jez echt mal ins Bett ... bin schon ganz wirr im Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swollen (5. August 2006)

Hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder:

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=klerinerte7.jpg
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kleiner2dy6.jpg


----------



## Pesling (5. August 2006)

Definitiv schönes Ding...Lenker könnte kürzer sein, Gabel leichter und Sattelstütze schöner...


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. August 2006)

Hab mein Radl jetz auch 





Das Pic is nich das beste wegen DigiCam


----------



## abi1988 (11. August 2006)

aber drehen hättest es wenigstens können..........
naja ich find da kann man noch bissl was besser machen
pedale reife und ne schönere sattelstütze und naja der pinke lenker is geschmackssache
und was ist den des für ne gabel die krone sihet aus wie von nner manitou aber der rest passt da net wirklcih dazu find ich


----------



## lostnos (11. August 2006)

black oder minute...wie der rest passt nicht ? schau mal die brücke an...


----------



## abi1988 (11. August 2006)

find halt so von der farbe un so passt des net wirklich


----------



## Nbg-RyDeR (11. August 2006)

Finde auch, dass das seltsam aussieht!! Die Gabel ist schätze ich eine Black!!


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. August 2006)

Jo man hatte gedacht das der Rahmen in Schwarz is  deswegen wollte ich in schwarz und pink aufrüsten. Hol mir noch Pinke Mäntel


----------



## abi1988 (12. August 2006)

der rahmen sieht in diesem polierten lock aber tausendmal besser aus findihc wie in so nem öden schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (12. August 2006)

Is nich poliert sondern nur klarlack auf das Rohe Ding rauf


----------



## lostnos (12. August 2006)

ich dachte der herr meint mit passt nicht zussamen,die gabel 

jo also farblich passt mir das rad auch nicht,zumal das foto eh shice ist,sowas verdrehtes gehört verboten.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. August 2006)

pienst euch net so ins höschen.. find den rahmen in raw übrigends seehr geil


----------



## sorin (12. August 2006)

ähm ist das der smith se?


----------



## lostnos (12. August 2006)

laufräder,kurbel,sattelstütze,pedale,dann gut


----------



## Slim_Shady (13. August 2006)

sorin schrieb:
			
		

> ähm ist das der smith se?



Jo  

@Lostnos
HInten is das doch gut für Street oder wie? Und Kurbel mit meinen 55kg sind auch gut. Naja und sonst mhh Hste Recht xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (13. August 2006)

Geile Gabel,
Lenker und Pedale musste noch ändern 
Sonst schickes Radl !


----------



## Slim_Shady (13. August 2006)

Danke! Aber Pedale versuche ich noch die Odyssey Jim Cielensky opder wie die heißen in Pink zu begommen und dann noch die Halo Mäntel in Pink   Wird geil.


----------



## sorin (15. August 2006)

Hallo hier mal mein noch nicht fertiger folgendes kommt noch andre reifen,evtl andrer vorbau,und nen andren sattel  
aber eigentlich wollt ich pesling nur mal ne silberne stance zeigen ;D 
ok dank dir nochmal hoffentlich kommen die adapter von ab bald ich will endlich fahren  aja bild ist nicht ganz aktuell gabelschaft ist schon gekürzt und kabel ist auch schon vernünftig verlegt worden...


----------



## abi1988 (15. August 2006)

und wie hast das gute stück von gabel silbern bekommen tauchrohreinheit getauscht oder was???


----------



## Pesling (15. August 2006)

Nein, die kam so original von Manitou.
Die Reifen musste noch tauschen und den Spacerturm weg, sonst siehts schon gut aus, netter Versuch den Sattel wegzuretuschieren  .
Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz von BMX-Parts


----------



## abi1988 (15. August 2006)

spacer turm is schon weg hat er doch geschrieben das die gabel schon gekürzt ist


----------



## sorin (16. August 2006)

achso ne also die spacer müssen bleiben weil der lenker nicht so hoch baut und ich ca 2 meter hoch bin.Mit den Gabel kürzen meinte ich das die spacer übern vorbau weg sind aber auf dem bild sieht man irgendwie nicht das übern vorbau noch welche sind.Aber ich find die silberne stance cool aber kp warum die silber ist...


----------



## Son (16. August 2006)

Dann würde ich lieber die Spacer unterm Vorbau wegmachen und mir nen Lenker kaufen der höher baut (Wonderbra, Smith). Was haste da jetzt für nen Lenker?


----------



## sorin (16. August 2006)

irgend nen race face aber ich hab jetzt schon 15 â¬ fÃ¼rs gabelschaft kÃ¼rzen bezahlt und jetzt soll ich nochmal 15 â¬ fÃ¼rs kÃ¼rzen bezahlen das find ich aber nicht so gut^^ mal schauen ich bin jetzt erstmal blank wenn meine dirtjumper verkauft ist wird noch einiges geÃ¤ndert.Aber was ist eigentlich an den spacern so schlimm bios auf das es hÃ¤sslich aussieht? aber wenn nen lenker dann kein smith oder bar oder iie der heisst weil 700g ist doch nen bischen heavy


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

15 Euro fürs Gabelschaft kürzen? Hast dus am Helm? Ich mach dir das in 5min inklusive Ein- und Ausbau für lulu! Allein nen Rohrschneider kostet bloß 7 Euro, dann kannstes selbermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (16. August 2006)

öhm die stance eine seite weiter...was is da besonders?sin doch 06 alle silbern?!


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

Sag ich ja, aber alle wundern sich drüber...


----------



## sorin (16. August 2006)

naja als "newbie" (lalalala) wird man anscheinend nur verars***t aber zum glück haben wir nen bekannten der Klempntner ist der mir dann sein rohrschneider leien könnte...aber wenn ich den dann noch mehr kürz dann müsste die kralle ja noch tiefer rein oder? woher weiss ich denn wie weit die rein muss und man braucht doch dafür auch wieder spezial werkzeug?


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

Son Quatsch. Nimmste die Verlängerung von deinem Ratschenkasten und nen Hammer und runterdamit (natürlich Gabel ausbauen und Krone irgendwo fest auflegen, sonst federt alles mit und es passiert nix). Die Kralle sollte am Ende 0,5cm unter Gabelschaftende sein. Fertig. Deinem Fahrradschraubär würde fett in den Arsch treten.


----------



## Son (16. August 2006)

Und den Schaft kannste mit ner Metallsäge kürzen, mach ich auch immer so!


----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

Rohrschneider wirds gerader...aber ist im Prinzip eh egal.


----------



## sorin (16. August 2006)

so sorry aber was ist ein ratschenkasten?


----------



## sorin (16. August 2006)

achso ratschenkasten ist die knarre oder? und mit verlängerung meinst du den griff von der knarre oder wie jetzt?


----------



## lostnos (16. August 2006)

nein....nur die verlängerung von einer ratschÄÄÄdas teil,welches  den ton einer ringle name nur leicht unterbietet meint er,wenn du in die andre richtung drehst....

un nich auf die ratschÄÄÄ kloppen,ne...nur die verlängerund nehmen.


ps:gibt son knopp da steht ändern drauf,der macht aus 2 gedanken...einem frühen und späten natürlich,1 post!geil ,gell ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (16. August 2006)

jenau!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (22. August 2006)

*Update*


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (22. August 2006)

sehr nice farblich abgestimmt


----------



## Son (22. August 2006)

Sehr sehr schick. Gewicht?


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. August 2006)

Größtenteils echt schick.
Paar Sachen gefallen mir nicht aber das is Geschmack


----------



## Urlauber (23. August 2006)

so wie ich dich kenn meinst du Sattelklemme, Vorbau und etwas die Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lostnos (23. August 2006)

roter chris king steuersatz fehlt noch


----------



## fashizzel (23. August 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich dich kenn meinst du Sattelklemme, Vorbau und etwas die Griffe


und die kurbeln.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (23. August 2006)

Danke an alle fÃ¼r die Kommentare 



			
				Son schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht?



Recht schwer, ca. 13,7 kg (kann aber auch abweichen, hab keine all zu genaue Waage)



			
				Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich dich kenn meinst du Sattelklemme, Vorbau und etwas die Griffe



Ja das ist wohl Geschmackssache... die Griffe find ich eigentlich ziemlich angenehm, bis auf die Tatsache dass sie sich recht schnell abnutzen.

Und die Kurbel fahr ich inzwischen irgendwie schon aus einer Art Protest. Ich finde optisch passt sie ganz gut zum Rahmen. Der Preis ist gut, das Gewicht und die Haltbarkeit ebenfalls.
Warum sollte ich mir jetzt eine 200â¬ Kurbel holen, die noch dazu schwerer ist?

Also solang sie hÃ¤lt bleibt sie oben 



			
				lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> roter chris king steuersatz fehlt noch



Ja stimmt, der kommt dann wenn ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr auf den neuen Smith wechsle... es sei denn du Ã¼berweist mir schon vorher das Geld dafÃ¼r, dann kann ich ihn auch gleich bestellen


----------



## lostnos (23. August 2006)

hm nein,bekomm mein ganzes  hart erarbeitetes geld erst am 3.09.2006  un dann geht es an den siddhartha un dann kommt mein flow zu mir :freu:


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (23. August 2006)

lostnos schrieb:
			
		

> hm nein,bekomm mein ganzes  hart erarbeitetes geld erst am 3.09.2006  un dann geht es an den siddhartha un dann kommt mein flow zu mir :freu:



Aber den Steuersatz kann man ja abzweigen lassen... das geht schon


----------



## lostnos (23. August 2006)

hm neeeeeeee,ich hatte ja mal einen..,aber der steckt jetzt schon in meinem flow


----------



## Son (24. August 2006)

Endlich kann ich hier auch ein Bild zeigen!





Die Waage blieb kurz vor der 14 stehen!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich kann ich hier auch ein Bild zeigen!
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/Agent_Schlumpf.jpg[/imgeh][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (24. August 2006)

Gefällt!


----------



## Pesling (24. August 2006)

Letztes Foto meines Smiths...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (24. August 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn da noch so alles mit auf die Waage gestellt?
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, was macht das Ding so schwer? Rahmen recht leicht, Gabel auch (im Vergleich mit der DJ zumindest), Laufräder überhaupt... hm



wieso so schwer? 14kg sind doch find ich jedenfalls sehr angenehm  

mein orange wiegt auch 14,5 ungefähr und lässt sich richtig porno fahren


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. August 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wieso so schwer? 14kg sind doch find ich jedenfalls sehr angenehm
> 
> mein orange wiegt auch 14,5 ungefähr und lässt sich richtig porno fahren



Ja stimmt schon... fahren lässts sich gut, aber ich würde mich vermutlich auch an 16kg gewöhnen  Ich dachte nur dass 13kg schon möglich sein sollten... obs was bringt weiß man wohl erst wenn mans mal so weit gebracht hat.


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn da noch so alles mit auf die Waage gestellt?
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, was macht das Ding so schwer? Rahmen recht leicht, Gabel auch (im Vergleich mit der DJ zumindest), Laufräder überhaupt... hm



Das frage ich mich auch immer, aber bald kommen noch paar neue leichte Teile.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (25. August 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:
			
		

> Laufräder überhaupt...


wieso was sinds denn für welche?


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

VR: Nope 2way, SingleTrack, DT Speichen, Krad, Schwalbe Schlauch     2190g                     
HR: Alutech SS, Mammoth, 2.0 DT, Krad, Schwalbe Schlauch	       2680g


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (25. August 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> VR: Nope 2way, SingleTrack, DT Speichen, Krad, Schwalbe Schlauch     2190g
> HR: Alutech SS, Mammoth, 2.0 DT, Krad, Schwalbe Schlauch	       2680g



Wobei mich das Gewicht des HR überrascht... mein HR (Revell SS, Revell MX 48°) wiegt ~1700g, Schlauch + Reifen sind ingesamt ~700g, macht 2400 insgesamt. Sind die Mammoth so schwer? Oder is es die Nabe?


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

Nabe: 600g
Felge: über 700g


----------



## Deleted 8887 (25. August 2006)

HR ist doch okay. VR ist sehr schwer.


----------



## Son (25. August 2006)

jop, bald gibts die tabletops, ists wieder bissel leichter
hier ma ein bild mit neuen Kettenspannern (a!b, je 5g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (25. August 2006)




----------



## Urlauber (3. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> HR ist doch okay. VR ist sehr schwer.



Hey Doena, hab in den Nachrichten gehört du bist angegammelt. Stimmt das?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. September 2006)

Du müsstest das doch genau wissen, wenn du aus Bayern kommst!


----------



## Son (3. September 2006)

hihihiihi


----------



## Urlauber (3. September 2006)

ja, dazu müsst ich an dir Knabbern


----------



## Son (3. September 2006)

mit scharf und alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (3. September 2006)

@Urlauber: lol, klingt bissl gay, wa!? 
@Son: UND WIE SCHARF!  *g*


----------



## sorin (4. September 2006)

so meiner ist fertig 






änderungen :keine ,weil kein Geld...aber hauptsache es rollt^^
Ich find nur schade das A!B mir die adapter nicht mehr geschickt hat und ich mir die für teures Geld holen musste...


----------



## lostnos (4. September 2006)

übersetzung...SATTEL...bitte man...der muss so schnell weg...baaaaa^^

sonst schick.


----------



## [email protected] (4. September 2006)

der rahmen passt irgendwie nich zum rest....


----------



## sorin (5. September 2006)

naja bin halt Schüler und hab das Geld nicht so locker...desshalb muss der Sattel auch leider bleiben.Aber ich komm damit gut klar und find die parts auch in Ordnung hayes hfx-9,singletrack,qr-20 nabe ist zwar nicht high-end aber passt (mir zumindest)aber das ist numal vorher nen cmp gewesen und wenn man den Rahmen nur tauscht dann hat man halt noch die alten schlechten Teile.Wird aber noch alles ausgewechselt.Und es fährt sich auch ganz gut von daher ist mir das auch schei** egal ob man damit toll posen kann oder nicht und es hält also was solls.Bald ist ja Weinachten^^


----------



## Pesling (5. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Nabe: 600g
> Felge: über 700g



 UI!  

Mein LRS:

Nabe vorne: 173g
Nabe hinten: 285g
Felgen pro Stück: 520g

...und hält! Bei dir geht noch einiges!


----------



## Son (5. September 2006)

ich weiß, muss mal schaun


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

So da isser...fahrbereit...Gewicht etwa 12,2kg...vielen Dank an Manni von BMX-Parts.de, Marc @A!B für Geduld und gute Kooperation und last but not least an den guten Meister-Dieter fürs Kettenspanner fräsen - THX Jungs!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. September 2006)

Ach, als ich Pesling sein schickes Rad gesehen hab, wollte ich meins nochmal posten *g*... 11,7kg


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> 11,7kg



Freeeech...wo hast du denn was leichteres als ich? Bitte um Partliste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. September 2006)

*PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*

Rahmen: Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 2212g
Gabel: Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 2373g

Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet schwarz 127g
Vorbau: Spank 2Timer 50mm 25.4mm 231g
Spacer: Storck Carbon 10mm & 5mm 7g
Lenker: Spank Bitch Stick 700mm 25.4mm 50mm 361g
Griffe: Odi Ruffian Lock-On 137g

Vorderrad
â¢U-Scheiben: Messing 32 StÃ¼ck 1g
â¢Nippel: Sapim Alu 12mm schwarz 32 StÃ¼ck 9g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Race 240mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 85g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Race 238mm silber 16 StÃ¼ck 84g
â¢Nabe: Chris King Front 20mm ISO Disc navy 32L 207g
â¢Felge: Sun Single Track 24" 32L 539g
â¢Felgenband: ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 11g
â¢Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 160g
â¢Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 517g

Hinterrad
â¢U-Scheiben: Messing 36 StÃ¼ck 1g
â¢Nippel: Sapim Messing 12mm schwarz 36 StÃ¼ck 32g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Leader 226mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 105g
â¢Speichen: Sapim Leader 228mm silber 18 StÃ¼ck 107g
â¢Nabe: Chris King BMX rear navy 36L & Stainless Steel Cog 13T 359g
â¢Felge: Atomlab Trailpimp DHR 24" 36L 650g
â¢Felgenband: ZÃ©fal Textil 17mm 12g
â¢Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 161g
â¢Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 532g

Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 81g
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit Ultimate 183g
Bremszug: Nokon Konkavex schwarz 47g

Sattel: We The People Slim Seat 266g
SattelstÃ¼tze: Thomson Elite 31,6 x 367mm schwarz 220g
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip-Lock 44g

Kurbel: We The People Royal Crank USA-BB, Titan, 165mm, sw. 1078g
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp Sprocket 28T schwarz 98g
Kette: KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 297g
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1 schwarz Industriegelagert 375g
Kettenspanner: Selfmade V4a gefrÃ¤st 47g

Gesamt: 11756


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Okay dein Rahmen, Pedale und Bremse sind leichter...sonst sind meine Parts aber tw. leichter als deine...eigentlich müssten beide gleich viel wiegen


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. September 2006)

Achso, im Gegenzug bitte ich um deine Partlist!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Okay dein Rahmen, Pedale und Bremse sind leichter...sonst sind meine Parts aber tw. leichter als deine...eigentlich müssten beide gleich viel wiegen



Sowas zählt aber nich, ne!?

Wenn ich 'nen Panzer fahre und sage hätte, wäre, wenn.... dann wäre der Panzer auch leichter. 

Im übrigen denke ich, dass ich sinnvoll Gewicht gespart habe und noch mehr abspecken eigentlich sinnlos ist. Die Bleigabel muss irgendwann weg. Schön wären auch andere Pedalen gewesen und das Leichtgewicht der Bremse holt bei mir im Gegenzug zu dir die HR-Felge wieder raus!


----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> *PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*
> 
> Rahmen: Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 2212g - 3140g
> Gabel: Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 2373g - 2100g
> ...




So hab deine Sachen mal zusammengerechnet...die Sachen hinter dem "-" sind meine Gewichte. Ach verdammt


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. September 2006)

ich glaub du musst löcher in dein sattelrohr bohren xD ma gucken wie ich meins leichter bekomme


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. September 2006)

@pSyChOgRiNsEr: So lassen und biken gehn! Find deins super so. Ist definitiv eines der schönsten. 

War seit meinem unfall heut wieder mal richtig radeln. Total geil! WOHHOOOO!


----------



## dragonflyer (7. September 2006)

ich wollt auch grad mal wieder meins posten hab aber kein aktuelles ^^ und nochmal das gleiche ist doof
aber werd die nächsten tage mal ein feines bild reinstellen oder ich sag mal 3 stück 
aber ist noch überraschung


----------



## Domas (7. September 2006)

Dann zeig ich gerne ma meins, eben fertiggeworden, fährt sich geiel!



is aber noch lange nich fertig! Gabel noch schwarz komplett, anderer Vorbau, Bremse ggf., ST Aufklberscheiss ab und ne neue Krone! Äfhrt sehr nice!

Draufklicken zum Bewerten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (7. September 2006)

häßlich wie die nacht


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (7. September 2006)

ich finds geil.. weil sinnvoll aufgebaut und so...


----------



## Son (7. September 2006)

Bis auf den vorbau (kommt demnächst mein alter) und der gabelfarbe ists ja auch top!


----------



## CDRacer (7. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Bis auf den vorbau (kommt demnächst mein alter) und der gabelfarbe ists ja auch top!


Wat? Dein Alter hält dann den Lenker?


----------



## Son (7. September 2006)

jojo, der passt da gut hin, obwohl er nicht so klein ist


----------



## Domas (7. September 2006)

ja, schön isses nicht, is mir aber egal, is zum fahren da, und das kann ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (7. September 2006)

Junge is doch nur Spaß mit hässlich! (Okay beim Vorbau triffts zu)


----------



## Urlauber (8. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Dein Alter hält dann den Lenker?



ah, ich könnt mich totlachen, herrlich !


----------



## Pesling (9. September 2006)

Sooo...MacNeil Kombo bestellt (spart 160g), Gabel auf Luftfederung umgebaut (spart 220g). Neues Gewicht: 11707g - und damit den Doena2000 um 49g geschlagen


----------



## Son (9. September 2006)

Was ein krasser Kerl!!


----------



## CDRacer (10. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo...MacNeil Kombo bestellt (spart 160g), Gabel auf Luftfederung umgebaut (spart 220g). Neues Gewicht: 11707g - und damit den Doena2000 um 49g geschlagen


Mhh und ich dachte mit meinen geplanten Updates könnte ich dir mal gefährlich werden...


----------



## Urlauber (10. September 2006)

Keine chance gegen Pesling. Ausser du baust deine Laufräder aus


----------



## Deleted 8887 (10. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo...MacNeil Kombo bestellt (spart 160g), Gabel auf Luftfederung umgebaut (spart 220g). Neues Gewicht: 11707g - und damit den Doena2000 um 49g geschlagen



Na warte...


----------



## abi1988 (10. September 2006)

ich find man kanns auch übertreiben.
wie wurde mal pesling beschrieben gewichtsnazi oder so war das naja


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

uuuh, fettes (oder schlankes?) Battle


----------



## ewoq (10. September 2006)

das war eigentlich evil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swollen (10. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sieht ja ober geil aus...


----------



## Pesling (10. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte...



Hehe viel kann ich dann aber net mehr ändern...dieses Jahr wird zu 90% trotz getunter Gabel ne neue, leichtere kommen. Aber danach fällt mir nix mehr ein, weil ich auch will, dass alles hält! Klar der Rahmen ist ne schwere Sau, aber er fährt sich zu gut, um ihn gegen ein leichtes Revell oder so einzutauschen so ein "Gewichtsnazi" bin ich dann auch net. Naja und bei den Laufrädern könnte ich bei 24" sparen, obwohl mein aktueller leichter ist als alle 24"er die ich kenne. Aber auf 24" komm ich einfach net klar, weil man da total verhungert. Was sonst noch ginge: Pedale, Vorbau, Griffe - aber die paar Gramm für 100te Euro klemm ich mir. Meine Name ist net Evil  und nein ich bau mir den Cooper net aus Reynolds nach  .


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> und nein ich bau mir den Cooper net aus Reynolds nach  .


Sondern aus Titan!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (10. September 2006)

@swollen: Danke. 
@Pesling: Keine Angst. Meins sollte auch eins sein: haltbar. Genau aus dem Grund glaube ich nicht, dass ich leichtere Teile verbauen werde als bisher.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. September 2006)

Na Gott sei Dank,ich dachte schon es würde ein Gewichtsthread...


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

Da wir schon bei Gewicht sind, lohnen sich Latexschläuche?


----------



## CDRacer (10. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir schon bei Gewicht sind, lohnen sich Latexschläuche?


Mhh, ich hatte mal Latexschläuche und fahre nun Schwalbe XLight. Aber ich denke mal die Butyl XLight sind besser. Zumindest hatte ich keine Lust mehr andauernd nachzupumpen und den Unterschied im Rollwiderstand habe zumindest ich nicht merken können.


----------



## Pesling (10. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir schon bei Gewicht sind, lohnen sich Latexschläuche?



Nimm Maxxis Ultralight...126g


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

Alles klar, dann lass ich das mit dem Latex.

Hier noch die Göttinger Agenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (10. September 2006)

So hier mein smith:
Luftalarm kommt bald!
1:




2:



konstruktive Kritik ist erwünscht! Bloß nichts mit "hier kannst du noch 23,2g sparen" und so.


----------



## Pesling (10. September 2006)

Ghetto. 

Der Smith ist sehr freeride-mäßig aufgebaut. Net mein Ding


----------



## Prokovjev (10. September 2006)

was genau wolltest du mit ghetto sagen? freeride?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. September 2006)

das erste mit ner shiver.. find ich gut^^ aba das cooper  ich hoff der neue smith wird auch so schön xD


----------



## Son (10. September 2006)

Ghetto ist bei uns!
Freeride wegen Shiver und so


----------



## Urlauber (11. September 2006)

ui, ja, echt freeride ! so ohne vr bremse und mit singlespeed. wirklich harter Freerideaufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (11. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> ui, ja, echt freeride ! so ohne vr bremse und mit singlespeed. wirklich harter Freerideaufbau.



Was für harte Säue


----------



## Pesling (11. September 2006)

So eine neue Gabel (RS Revelation) ist bestellt und ich melde folgendes Neugewicht: 11,4kg


----------



## fashizzel (11. September 2006)

wieso nicht gleich sid?


----------



## Pesling (11. September 2006)

Weil die Revelation ne AM Gabel ist und die SID XC...mein Rad soll ja haltbar und leicht sein!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. September 2006)

is ja schon assi ^^ so .. dann mal meinen *panza* werd demnächst mal wiegen gehn beim fahrradladen um da ecke... neu ist das vorderrad.. wethepeople pi mit, dank dem netten ünterstützer von pesling, einer gi statt ner singeltrack...  24" ... is leichter ^^


----------



## Son (11. September 2006)

Yeah, Pesling kicks the weight in the ass!
Und bei mir steht wohl bald ne 12 auf der Anzeige ^^


----------



## Bernie123456789 (13. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Was sonst noch ginge: Pedale, Vorbau, Griffe.


...und Kette


----------



## Pesling (13. September 2006)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Kette



Für wahr. Aber die war ein Geschenk und hat somit einen ideellen Wert! Wird bis zum Kapottgehen gefahren und dann an de Wand gehängt und erst dann kommt was leichtes. Außerdem ist die Shadow sehr cool!


----------



## dragonflyer (13. September 2006)

leicht und stabil?! da kenn ich nur die KMC Cool Chain lite 
kann ich empfehlen hält und leicht hab erfahrung damit


----------



## Son (14. September 2006)

KMC Z510HX Premium Chain, wiegt ca. 360g und kostet fast die Hälfte der Kool Chain Lite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (14. September 2006)

Sram PC-1. Kostet wenig und ist leicht.


----------



## Pesling (14. September 2006)

Son schrieb:
			
		

> KMC Z510HX Premium Chain, wiegt ca. 360g und kostet fast die Hälfte der Kool Chain Lite.



Da spar ich ja nix


----------



## dragonflyer (14. September 2006)

die kool chain light wiegt 330g (ungekürzt) also gekürzt um die 300g denk ich mal


----------



## Deleted 8887 (14. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:
			
		

> *PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*
> 
> [...]
> Kette: KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 297g
> ...



 Und die hält super!


----------



## abi1988 (14. September 2006)

passt auf das ihr au ja nicht en tropfen zu viel öl rantut sonst könnte es ja 2 g mehr wiegen das rad


----------



## Son (14. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:
			
		

> Da spar ich ja nix


Dann halt Schaltungskette, werd ich evtl. auch dran machen.


----------



## Pesling (14. September 2006)

Da hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht! Ich bin damals ne Wippermann Connex Schaltkette gefahren auf ner Streetsession...die Kette ein paar Mal abgesprungen und das tat ganz schön weh, wenn das bei vollen Tritt passiert ist!


----------



## Urlauber (14. September 2006)

Schnellspanngabelfahrer sind doch lebensmüde!  Egal welche Gabel!
Soviel Gewichtsreserven müssen da sein.


----------



## Son (14. September 2006)

Jaaaa, richtig so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (14. September 2006)

Ich fahr nicht umsonst ne Steckachse! Aber hab auch noch nie gesehen, dass jemand mit nem guten Schnellspanner Probleme hatte.


----------



## Urlauber (14. September 2006)

hmm, massenhaft gebrochene DirtJumper Schnellspanngabeln sollten Grund genug sein. Auf einer Seite die Zugstufe, da ziehts, auf der anderen Seite drückts. das geht so hin und her, und irgendwann bäng, Brücke, weil der Schnellspanner hald die Querkräfte lange ned so überträgt wie ne Steckachse.

nur mal eines der Beispiele


----------



## Pesling (14. September 2006)

Ich fahr die Gabel schon 2 Jahre...mit Titan Spannern von Royal Racing..no Probs


----------



## CDRacer (14. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, massenhaft gebrochene DirtJumper Schnellspanngabeln sollten Grund genug sein. Auf einer Seite die Zugstufe, da ziehts, auf der anderen Seite drückts. das geht so hin und her, und irgendwann bäng, Brücke, weil der Schnellspanner hald die Querkräfte lange ned so überträgt wie ne Steckachse.
> 
> nur mal eines der Beispiele


Es sollen ja auch schon 10 mm Schraubachsen beim 180 gebrochen sein.


----------



## dragonflyer (14. September 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> passt auf das ihr au ja nicht en tropfen zu viel öl rantut sonst könnte es ja 2 g mehr wiegen das rad



  der war gut


----------



## fashizzel (14. September 2006)

hahah ja geiler witz,

ich fahr schon ne ganze weile eine 9 fach kette, geht eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (15. September 2006)

Öl gibts keines. Nur in der Gabel. Und das bleibt da auch  ! *allemanitoufahreranschau*


----------



## abi1988 (15. September 2006)

also ich fahr ne KMC 8 fach kette hab bis jetzt noch absolut keine probs!
hab vorne nen truvativ holzfäller blatt mit 34 zähne und hinten hab ich da NG sport singlespeedkit mit 16 ritzel absolut keien probs


----------



## Urlauber (15. September 2006)

hmm, wenn du hald mal irgendwo aufsetzt, musst du dir bei ner bmx kette keine Gedanken machen. So ein Kettenriss kann verdammt unangenehm sein. Bei nem reinen Dirtbike würde ich auch Schaltungskette fahren.

Aber mir ist der Sorglos-Faktor auch extrem wichtig


----------



## Pesling (15. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, wenn du hald mal irgendwo aufsetzt, musst du dir bei ner bmx kette keine Gedanken machen. So ein Kettenriss kann verdammt unangenehm sein. Bei nem reinen Dirtbike würde ich auch Schaltungskette fahren.
> 
> Aber mir ist der Sorglos-Faktor auch extrem wichtig



Genau sowas ist mir halt passiert mit ner Schaltungskette. Mein Oberschenkel war ne Zeit lang schön bunt. Seitdem BMX-Kette 4life!


----------



## Munich-Biker (15. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollen ja auch schon 10 mm Schraubachsen beim 180 gebrochen sein.



soll auch schon bei Steckachsen passiert sein


----------



## Urlauber (15. September 2006)

ne 20mm VR Steckhohlachse aus Alu gebrochen?


----------



## fashizzel (15. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, wenn du hald mal irgendwo aufsetzt, musst du dir bei ner bmx kette keine Gedanken machen. So ein Kettenriss kann verdammt unangenehm sein. Bei nem reinen Dirtbike würde ich auch Schaltungskette fahren.
> 
> Aber mir ist der Sorglos-Faktor auch extrem wichtig


bashguard, mein lieblingsbär.

nukular, das wort ist nukular.


----------



## Urlauber (15. September 2006)

sag mal Bashguard, wenn ein Leichtbaufreak hier dabei is, und dann fang besser an zu rennen.........


----------



## Son (15. September 2006)

anwesend, abgemacht und 140g oder so gespart


----------



## dragonflyer (15. September 2006)

ey leute langsam reichts aber mit eurem gewichtswahn hier! ihr seid ja schlimmer als die ganzen magersüchtigen top models


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (15. September 2006)

na und


----------



## fashizzel (15. September 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ey leute langsam reichts aber mit eurem gewichtswahn hier! ihr seid ja schlimmer als die ganzen magersüchtigen top models


geh mal richtig radfahren, dann wirste merken wieviel schöner ein leichtes rad fährt.


----------



## abi1988 (16. September 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ey leute langsam reichts aber mit eurem gewichtswahn hier! ihr seid ja schlimmer als die ganzen magersüchtigen top models



stecken die ihrern rädern den fingern in de hals


----------



## dragonflyer (16. September 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> geh mal richtig radfahren, dann wirste merken wieviel schöner ein leichtes rad fährt.



was heißtn hier richtig radfahrn willst du mich verarschen?  

ich komm mit meinen 15kg perfekt zurecht aber müsst ihr ja wissen solang ihrs net übertreibt und euch die leichte ******* unterm arsch zam bricht.

das wars von mir zu diesem thema


----------



## CDRacer (17. September 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> was heißtn hier richtig radfahrn willst du mich verarschen?
> 
> ich komm mit meinen 15kg perfekt zurecht aber müsst ihr ja wissen solang ihrs net übertreibt und euch die leichte ******* unterm arsch zam bricht.
> 
> das wars von mir zu diesem thema



Woher weisst du, dass du mit deinen 15 kg perfekt zurecht kommst? Bist du dein Rad schonmal in 2 kg leichter gefahren?!


----------



## Son (17. September 2006)

Gewichtskrieg


----------



## Deleted 8887 (17. September 2006)

Back to Topic würd ich mal behaupten!


----------



## Son (17. September 2006)

die nächsten Tag von mir


----------



## Fif (17. September 2006)

Mein Agent!
Nochwas: Meine Barends bleiben dran  Kein Kommentar (derjenige weiss schon, wen ich meine^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2006)

Na,wo bleibt´s denn???


----------



## Fif (17. September 2006)

Ah jo:
Double Track werden ersetzt... bin nur noch auf der suche nach anständigen Felgen...


----------



## lostnos (17. September 2006)

da is kein bild...


----------



## sorin (17. September 2006)

doch bei mir schon


----------



## lostnos (17. September 2006)

bei mir nun auch,ganz schick,bis auf barends


----------



## Munich-Biker (17. September 2006)

Irgendwann werd ich sie zerstören und vernichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (17. September 2006)

bis auf die double tracks ganz nett  

als alternative wären die single track fahre sie jetzt auch schon ein ganzes stück und ich muss sagen sie sind in sachen stabilität sehr gut


----------



## abi1988 (17. September 2006)

schicks radel macht nen schönen schlichten eindruck
in sachen felgen
also ich fahr alexrimes supra bh die halten bis jetzt hervorraden 
sin aber auch nur drin weil die meisten sachen von nem komplettbike übernommen wurden
aber wie gesagt bis jetzt halten sie


----------



## sorin (17. September 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> bis auf die double tracks ganz nett
> 
> als alternative wären die single track fahre sie jetzt auch schon ein ganzes stück und ich muss sagen sie sind in sachen stabilität sehr gut



bei mir nicht.Ich find die gehen garnicht.Keine Ahnung ob die schlecht eingespeicht wurden.Ich lass sie auf jedenfall zentrieren und die haben das eigentlich ganz vernünftig gemacht und zieh dann ein paar mal 180 und schon ne dicke 8 drin.Am Anfang haben meine auch gehalten aber wenn da einmal eine richtige 8 drin ist sind die echt weich.Ich hab irgendwie Angst damit zu fahren.Und wieso findet ihr doubletrack denn schlecht?


----------



## Urlauber (18. September 2006)

Doubletrack schlecht weil viel zu schwer, und auch optsch sehr dick.

Und irgendwann beiss ich deine Barends ab!


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. September 2006)

Yeah jetz bin ich mal dran


----------



## Deleted 8887 (18. September 2006)

:kotz:

Sorry, aber...


----------



## Son (18. September 2006)

Da hat der Döner wohl recht.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. September 2006)

ich finds gut.. is halt mal was anderes... musste nur gut fahrn können weil ist ja verdammt auffällig *G*


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. September 2006)

Also das Pink ist eigentlich dunkler is nur auf dem Foto so... sieht auf dem foto echt gammel aus


----------



## abi1988 (19. September 2006)

über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlichstreiten
und naja mein geschmack wärs absolut nich
aber wenns dem besitzer gefällt..........jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (19. September 2006)




----------



## dragonflyer (19. September 2006)

so hier ist mal ein schÃ¶ner cooper heute angekommen und fertig zusammengebaut  
hatte ein budget von 1000â¬, sollte es fÃ¼r einen freund zusammenbauen welcher sich heute unheimlich freute  

Der grÃ¶Ãte dank geht dabei wie immer an manni von www.dirt-shop.de bzw. www.bikestation-bs.de

so hier mal das Bike:






Hier mal wieder eins von meiner Streetbitch:






und en kleines Gruppenfoto der Zwickauer Agent Family ^^:







DemnÃ¤chst kommen bessere bilder am tage


----------



## Pesling (19. September 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


>



Aufkleber ab, dann herrlich! Vor allem für das Geld!


----------



## Son (19. September 2006)

Jau, sehr schön!!


----------



## Bomber-Biker (19. September 2006)

Sehr schön Aufgebaut! Das ist halt Sachsenpower, ich bin auch jeden Tag in Zwickau, vll sieht man sich mal?!


----------



## Deleted 8887 (20. September 2006)

Erst les ich das...


Pesling schrieb:


> Sooo...MacNeil Kombo bestellt (spart 160g), Gabel auf Luftfederung umgebaut (spart 220g). Neues Gewicht: 11707g - und damit den Doena2000 um 49g geschlagen



...und dann das...





Pesling schrieb:


>



Also folglich bist du immernoch "dicker" als ich.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (20. September 2006)

@dragonflyer: Beide Bikes sehr schön!


----------



## Pesling (20. September 2006)

Doena2000 schrieb:


> Also folglich bist du immernoch "dicker" als ich.



Naja ich hatte die Gabel endlich mal auf ner vernünftigen Waage. War halt schwerer als gedacht. Du musst immer dran denken, hab fast nen Kilo mehr Rahmen als du! Sobald neue Gabel da is, spar ich dich in Grundund Boden!


----------



## Urlauber (21. September 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


>



also Pesling, falls das dein auto da im Hintergrund ist, das ist WIRKLICH mal zu schwer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manobike.Julian (21. September 2006)

hallo zusammen!
nachdem ich jetzt fast 2 jahre lang poison fahren musste...hier mal mein neues smith...gerade noch im bikemarkt, jetzt schon auf der showbühne...  ;-) 
habe ich am wochenende fertiggebastelt. ist nichts für gewichtsfetischisten und es sind auch nicht gerade alles wunschparts...aber es macht trotzdem jede menge spaß!













liste:
-----
rahmen: agent!smith, 2005er schon mit integr. kettenspanner, größe M/L
steuersatz: fsa the pig dh pro
gabel: marzocchi dirt jumper III 2005, 100mm
vorbau: truvativ hussefelt, 40mm lang
lenker: truvativ hussefelt (gekürzt auf 62cm)
griffe: eastern og grip
sattelklemme: bbb schnellspanner
sattelstütze: the shadow conspiracy mean post lite
sattel: prism sofa seat
kurbel: kcnc sidearm
pedale: kona jackshit
kettenblatt: twenty, 30 zähne
kette: eastern bondage half-link
bremse hinten: magura julie mit hayes postmount-sockel, 160mm scheibe
nabe vorne: atomlab gi 920f
felge vorne: sun singletrack, 24", 32 speichen
nabe hinten: formula irgendwas mit singlespeed adapter, 13er ritzel, umgebaut auf 10mm schraubachse
felge hinten: sun singletrack, 24", 36 speichen
reifen: vorne und hinten kenda k-rad 24x2,3"
schläuche: stinknormale schwalbe schläuche
sonstiger schnickschnack: tolle würfel-ventilkappen, brave freestyle cap (kralle mit hohlschraube), agent!bikes tretlageradapter auf euro-bb, lockrings zum fixieren der griffe, irgend so ein sattelstützen-adapter, adapter auf 10mm achse

geplante nächste änderungen:
anständige muttern für die hinterradachse...   ;-)
richtige singlespeednabe mit 14mm achse
atomlab pimplite für hinten (liegt hier schon bereit)
peg hinten links
felgenbremse
leichte gabel
maxxis holy roller 24x1,85"
vielleicht sogar mal wieder vorne ne bremse für mehr faxen ausprobieren...


----------



## Pesling (21. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:


> also Pesling, falls das dein auto da im Hintergrund ist, das ist WIRKLICH mal zu schwer !



2 Tonnen leer


----------



## Urlauber (21. September 2006)

geh weg, das doch kein Auto mehr ^^
Kannste ned Heckklappe bissl durchbohren?


----------



## Son (21. September 2006)

Titanachsen und Luftfederung


----------



## Pesling (21. September 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:


> geh weg, das doch kein Auto mehr ^^



Stimmt - ist ja auchn Truck, auch als solcher eingetragen


----------



## dragonflyer (21. September 2006)

so hier die versprochenen bilder am tage 
jetzt sieht man wenigstens auch was ^^

Also hier das 1000â¬ Cooper (thx an Manni von bikestation-bs.de / dirt-shop.de)





und die kleine aber feine Agent Family Zwickau   





an mein Orange kommt demnÃ¤chst nen rotes 30er kettenblatt und goldene Pins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (21. September 2006)

für die kohle hammer, kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Son (21. September 2006)

jau, sehr schöne agents


----------



## AhOi! (21. September 2006)

Hier mein Rad aus dem Munich-Bikerischen Smith-sonian Museum:






Und wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich nen Platten hab... Nein ich fahr immer so..


----------



## Son (21. September 2006)

sehr schön, vorne is aber zu viel Luft auf dem Reifen


----------



## CDRacer (21. September 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Hier mein Rad aus dem Munich-Bikerischen Smith-sonian Museum:
> 
> Büld
> 
> Und wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich nen Platten hab... Nein ich fahr immer so..



Feines Radfahrgerät. Finds sogar schicker als das Sidekick


----------



## DA TOM (21. September 2006)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Feines Radfahrgerät. Finds sogar schicker als das Sidekick



toller vergleich  wie mit äpfeln und birnen...ganz andere liga
gut auer...passt sich wirklich!


----------



## AhOi! (21. September 2006)

dann is das aber ne Melone..


----------



## abi1988 (21. September 2006)

sehr schön find nur den vorbau recht lang oder täuscht das auf dem bild


----------



## AhOi! (22. September 2006)

Das täuscht.. is bloß ein Totschläger... Country Bikes Vorbau.. schön hoch (muss sein wegen Lookdowns)


----------



## manobike.Julian (22. September 2006)

wieso hat der 1000 schlumpf denn nen schnellspanner hinten? hält das !?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pesling (22. September 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> wieso hat der 1000 schlumpf denn nen schnellspanner hinten? hält das !?!



Ich fahr den Cooper auch mit Schnellspanner...das hält...


----------



## dragonflyer (22. September 2006)

na klar hält das


----------



## Bernie123456789 (30. September 2006)

(sry for offtopic)

@dragonflyer: du hast doch die djIII von 06 am orange und die 07er am cooper

welche findste besser?


----------



## Funghi (30. September 2006)

So, nach langer Zeit ma wider n update von meinem mopped...

24" Rhyno lite auf Alutech und Single Track auf xt, ausserdem blöde Scheibe wech:







und es fährt sich eindfach  Nur die Gabel stört mich etwas...


----------



## dragonflyer (30. September 2006)

@funghi: fein siehts jetzt aus   nur noch ne gescheite gabel und dann gehts ab  

@bernie 

also ich fahre ja eigentlich nur die dj 3 06 da mir ja nur das orange gehört  
fahre die gabel jetzt seit einem jahr und muss sagen die dj3 von 06 werde ich solange fahren bis sie kaputt ist, weil ich mich mit ihr eingefahren habe und ich sie einfach geil finde vom ansprechverhalten, etc.

den Cooper bin ich bisher nur 3-4 mal gefahren da ich ih für einen freund zusammengebaut habe. ich finde sie naja eigentlich gleichgültig finde die verstellmöglichkeiten eher spielerei. weil ich persönlich würde da immer dran rumdrehen und könnte mich nie rchtig mit einfahren also ist halt jedem seine sache welche er nimmt.

finde auch optisch die 06er besser ,die 07er sieht so nach spielzeug aus


----------



## Urlauber (1. Oktober 2006)

wow, schaut gut aus. vielleicht noch den BRemszug mit etwas mehr Liebe verlegen


----------



## Pesling (1. Oktober 2006)

Und die Kette vernünftig spannen 

So gurk ich momentan rum:


----------



## Son (1. Oktober 2006)

watt is mit der gabel??


----------



## Urlauber (1. Oktober 2006)

na, die wird von 200g Aufklebern zusammengehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (1. Oktober 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:


> wow, schaut gut aus. vielleicht noch den BRemszug mit etwas mehr Liebe verlegen





Pesling schrieb:


> Und die Kette vernünftig spannen



scho passiert, war auf dem Foto nur noch nich gazn fertig.  

@Pesling: Wie fährts sich so Starr? Hatte das auch in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## abi1988 (1. Oktober 2006)

wann kommt en deine revalation ins mopped pesling????
und wegen starr
fährt jemand zufällig en orange mit starr wen ja wie is es??


----------



## Pesling (1. Oktober 2006)

Starr fahr ich im Moment aus Spaß. Auf Trails, die man recht gut beherrscht merkt man null Unterschied. Verschätzte Landungen können sehr weh tun  . Die Sache ist allerdings net so schmerzhaft wie beim BMX, da ich bei 26" das Laufrad auch noch als "federndes Element" hab.
Die RS kommt bald...


----------



## hardtail rider (7. Oktober 2006)

so hier mal mein smith im aufbau! 



und mein trinity:



ich weiß der dämpder is ******* aber mein manitou radium war "bisschen" undicht!!!!
kommt jetzt noch en pike 454 und wieder nen luftdämpfer und 26 zoll!!
greez mo


----------



## Pesling (8. Oktober 2006)

Paar neue, sehr schöne Sachen dran: Hope Mini 6" (375g), KMC Light Chain (280g), NC-17 Sudpin Pro Industriegelagert (480g). Vielen Dank an den DoubleXStore! 11,2kg...noch.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2006)

schön! besonders die bremse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (8. Oktober 2006)

jaaa, sehr geil


----------



## Slim_Shady (8. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## MTXR (9. Oktober 2006)

allerdings sehr sehr nettes rad. 
aber wenn die pike kommt wird vorne ne neue nabe benötigt oder ? 
noch aus reinem interesse : wie fahren sich die table tops bei street bzw park und fahren die sich generell schnell ab ? welche gummimischung ? bin zu faul jetzt noch nachzugucken, sry  
cYaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Pesling (9. Oktober 2006)

Nene keine Pike - zu schwer  . Wird wohl ne Revelation werden, aber wann die lieferbar ist, ist noch unklar =/ .
Zu den Tabletops: Die genaue Mischung kann ich dir net sagen, steht auch nix drauf. Ich glaube relativ weich, auf jeden Fall weicher als die standard Maxxis Reifen. Fahren sich relativ schnell ab bei Streeteinsatz...halbes Jahr und das Ding ist weg. Aber da ich eher in Brechsandgefilden unterwegs bin halten sie schon fastn Jahr. Bin sehr zufrieden, hab schon viele Reifen gefahren, aber das waren die besten und dazu noch leichtesten


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Oktober 2006)

Cooles Gabeldesign Pesling!!


----------



## Son (9. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Pesling (10. Oktober 2006)

Schönstes Cooper hier - mach mal wieder Partliste!


----------



## Son (10. Oktober 2006)

Partlist kommt dann nächste Woche, wenn die Reifen da sind


----------



## DA TOM (11. Oktober 2006)

das is echt schön ja!


----------



## manobike.Julian (16. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute!
ich hab mal wieder ein bisschen investiert und umgebaut...
neu sind jetzt:

cmp singlespeed nabe mit 14mm achse
atomlab pimplite
odyssey g.i. peg

die shimano dx v-brake hab ich mir ausgeliehen bis meine eigene hier eintrifft...

das ist ganz schön knapp mit dem peg. eigentlich ist die achse etwas zu kurz, die mutter geht nicht sehr weit drauf, aber ich habs schön feste angezogen und das peg hat auch ne verdrehsicherung. bisher hat sich trotz der drei buchstaben auf der nabe noch nichts verbogen und das peg hält auch nach vielen stumpfen beton-grinds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernie123456789 (16. Oktober 2006)

bmx style


----------



## Slim_Shady (17. Oktober 2006)

Endlich mal einer mit Pegs. Ich find cool


----------



## Pilatus (17. Oktober 2006)

Kannst du nicht die Achse in der Nabe etwas nach links verschieben?


----------



## manobike.Julian (17. Oktober 2006)

keine ahnung...hab ich nicht probiert...auf der anderen seite ist nämlich auch nicht gerade viel platz übrig...
aber es hält ja auch so gut. solange es weiterhin hält, wovon ich mal ausgehe, lasse ich das auch so.
bei gelegenheit putze ich mal den dreck und den betonstaub von meinem rad und mache n paar schöne bilder mit ner anständigen kamera statt mit dem blöden telefon, dann kann man besser erkennen, wie schön mein rädchen mit dem peg ist...


----------



## lostnos (17. Oktober 2006)

yeah is echt schick! 

bitte jungs,beeilt euch mim pulvern von meinem rahmen....will auch endlich posten...ich wart doch erst 6 wochen!


----------



## DerRenz (17. Oktober 2006)

Hier mal mein Smith:




Partliste:
Rahmen - Agent Smith, Größe: L, Farbe: RAL6011
Steuersatz - FSA The Pig DH Pro
Gabel - Dirt Jumper 3 2006
Vorbau - Holzfeller
Lenker - Holzfeller
Griffe - ODI
Bremse - Hayes Nine 6"
Vorderrad - DMR Revolver mit Atomlab DHR
Schläuche - Schwalbe (kommen aber bald Maxxis Ultralight)
Reifen - Schwalbe TableTop
Sattelstütze - Odyssey Intac mit Adapterhülse
Sattel - WeThePeople Slim Seat
Kurbel - WeThePeople Royal Crank 175mm
Kettenblatt - WeThePeople FiveStarDeluxe 33T
Pedale - Wellgo Magnesium
Kette - Shadow Interlock
Hinterrad - DMR Revolver mit Atomlab DHR
Freilauf - ACS 16T


----------



## abi1988 (17. Oktober 2006)

sehr schickes smith wie ich finde


----------



## MTXR (17. Oktober 2006)

so fein so schlicht so perfekt *seufz*


----------



## Son (17. Oktober 2006)

jo, sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi
jetzt auch mal mein fertiges(bzw.fahrbares) smith! werden ncoh paar sachen geändert(hinterrad, kurbel..)


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (17. Oktober 2006)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> Hi
> jetzt auch mal mein fertiges(bzw.fahrbares) smith! werden ncoh paar sachen geändert(hinterrad, kurbel..)



Das mit der Kurbel ist so abartig, dass es schon wieder interessant wirkt xD


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Spacerturm weg, großen Spider von der Kurbel anfeilen, kleine Scheibe, dann schön!


----------



## hardtail rider (17. Oktober 2006)

jo kurbel is schon krass!
@pesling spacerturm kann cniht weg weil die gabel sobalds Trinity wieder da is da rein kommt kurbel abschleifen bin ich dran. was kosten die avid scheiben kann mir des jemand sagen? 
was anderes was gibts für leichte singelspeed naben? und was soll cih für en übersetzung fahren kann aj nur noch kettenbläter bis 24 fahren!


----------



## Pesling (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr Kassetten Nabe, die sind leichter und besser. Musste halt bloß son Adapter nehmen. Hope und Ringlé sind leicht und zu empfehlen. Um 280g wiegen beide. Es gibt leichte SingleSpeed Naben - nur leider mit Schraubritzel, was äußert anfällig ist. Lieber Kassetten Nabe!
Bremsscheiben kostet so um 40, 50 Euro.


----------



## AhOi! (17. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> Um 280g wiegen beide.




Solche Gewichts Fetischisten....
am besten noch im Gesicht rasieren ---> 15g weniger
Schoko essen, gibt Löcher in den Zähnen ---> 20g weniger
Den Reifen statt nen Schlauch mit Plastik tüten füllen ---> 5g weniger
usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (18. Oktober 2006)

12,8 kg nachgerechnet, muss aber noch ma komplett wiegen, kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## abi1988 (18. Oktober 2006)

das ist ne sherman jump oder ischs ne getravelte flick???


----------



## Son (18. Oktober 2006)

getravelte firefly


----------



## CDRacer (18. Oktober 2006)

Son schrieb:


> 12,8 kg nachgerechnet, muss aber noch ma komplett wiegen, kann ich nicht glauben
> Bild



Kann ich auch nicht glauben.  Aber sehr hübsches Fahrrad.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (19. Oktober 2006)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> Hi
> jetzt auch mal mein fertiges(bzw.fahrbares) smith! werden ncoh paar sachen geändert(hinterrad, kurbel..)



wow geil ... was ist das denn für nen sattel?


----------



## hardtail rider (19. Oktober 2006)

is nen npj sattel!


----------



## Munich-Biker (19. Oktober 2006)

schickes Radl Mo


----------



## dragonflyer (19. Oktober 2006)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Solche Gewichts Fetischisten....
> am besten noch im Gesicht rasieren ---> 15g weniger
> Schoko essen, gibt Löcher in den Zähnen ---> 20g weniger
> Den Reifen statt nen Schlauch mit Plastik tüten füllen ---> 5g weniger
> usw.



uhuhuh sag das bloss nicht so laut mich haben die gewichtsfetischisten auch schon im gewichtsvisier
weil ich se kritisiert hab  

so aber das haben wir ja hinter uns ja   

schöne agents sind dazu gekommen seit ich net mehr hier war (die letzten paar wochen)


----------



## Son (19. Oktober 2006)

immer diese Gewichtsfetischisten...


----------



## dragonflyer (20. Oktober 2006)

so hier mal ein nicht gewichtsfantisches bike 





neu sind kettenblatt, neue pins und hinten ein kleineres ritzel

über winter kommen tabletop und neue single track hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (20. Oktober 2006)

sehr schickes agent respeckt
nu die reifen aber haste ja schon vor zu ändern
und dann noch ne frageun zwar was für ne bremse isn das was de da dran has?


----------



## Funghi (20. Oktober 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> so hier mal ein nicht gewichtsfantisches bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   

und da mir gerad langweilig is  post ich meisn auch ma hier, zwar noch net ganz fertig aber egal: kommen noch neue kurbeln.


----------



## manobike.Julian (21. Oktober 2006)

welche starrgabel ist das und welche einbaulänge hat die? sieht hoch genug aus, um damit auch 24" fahren zu können, ohne ein zu tiefes tretlager zu bekommen...sowas wollte ich nämlich auch gerne nochmal ausprobieren...


----------



## Funghi (21. Oktober 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> welche starrgabel ist das und welche einbaulänge hat die? sieht hoch genug aus, um damit auch 24" fahren zu können, ohne ein zu tiefes tretlager zu bekommen...sowas wollte ich nämlich auch gerne nochmal ausprobieren...



is eine von Poison, wohl baugleich mit der dmr Gabel (ka obs stimmt...) Einbauhöhe hab ich noch nich gemessen, hat aber schonma wer hier im Forum, ka wers war. Baut aber nur n kleines Stück niedriger als meine alte DJ III, also perfekt 

edit: gerad nachgemessen, wenns stimmt 480 mm (Mitte Schnellspanner bis zum Gabelkonus)


----------



## manobike.Julian (21. Oktober 2006)

baugleich mit der dmr kann sie eigentlich nicht sein...ich hatte mal die nox stiffy 24 und die ist auf jeden fall baugleich mit der dmr. die ist aber wesentlich kürzer.  war so um die 430 mm hoch. damals harmonierte das nicht mit 24" und meinem poison strychnin. das tretlager war so extrem tief, dass ich überall hängenblib und mein rad auf dem pedal abstellen konnte. aber der agent rahmen ist ja etwas besser für 24", da ist das tretlager auf jeden fall höher. wenn die gabel wirklich 480mm hoch baut, dann wäre das ja nur 8mm niedriger als meine dj III! dann bräuchte ich noch nicht mal nen höheren lenker anzuschaffen, sondern könnte ne menge gewicht sparen bei gleichbleibender geometrie. nicht schlecht! also du bist dir sicher mit den 480mm, ja? 
verrat mal bitte das gewicht von der gabel!


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (21. Oktober 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> so hier mal ein nicht gewichtsfantisches bike
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PIC_00113.JPG[/im][/url]
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflyer (21. Oktober 2006)

sUns*shAdoW schrieb:


> Was für ein Sprocket ist das? Wo kann man das kaufen und in wievielen Minuten kann das bei mir daheim sein?



 

Das ist von Stolen der Engagement Ring (schwarz, rot, gold ; 25,t28t,30t,33t,36t) wenn ich mich nicht irre ^^ http://www.stolenbmx.com/STLNWEBCATALOG/pages/19-20.htm

den genauen Preis weiß ich jetzt net aber denke mal um die 45 wie jedes andere, weiß aber echt net wieviel genau. Frag mal bei www.bmx-parts.de nach, vielleicht können sie es dir bestellen und dir gleich den genauen Preis sagen


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Oktober 2006)

DerRenz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Smith:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vll noch n goldenes kettenblatt

ansonsten stört mich nur die bremse(ich hasse hayes)die lenker vorbau kombi und die griffe (ich liebe flansch) ansosten sehr schick


----------



## Hügelmensch (24. Oktober 2006)

@ dragonflyer: 
sehr schön, nur sattelklemme gefällt m!r persönl!ch n!cht so gut, zu fett, aber farblich sehr schön abgestimmt, wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (25. Oktober 2006)

andere Kurbeln sind scho bestellt...


----------



## dragonflyer (25. Oktober 2006)

Hügelmensch schrieb:


> @ dragonflyer:
> sehr schön, nur sattelklemme gefällt m!r persönl!ch n!cht so gut, zu fett, aber farblich sehr schön abgestimmt, wie ich finde



Danke  

@funghi  joa ganz nett aber hoffe deine kurbeln kommen bald


----------



## manobike.Julian (26. Oktober 2006)

@funghi
sag doch mal bitte das gewicht von der gabel an, ja?


----------



## Pesling (26. Oktober 2006)

Falls das die Funn ist - 2kg, falls es ne DMR ist 1,6kg. (kanns net erkennen auf wurstig Monitor)


----------



## Flabes (26. Oktober 2006)

sieht mir eher nach der funn aus...
die dmr is fetter...
hab  übrigens noch eine weiße dmr trailblade hier rum liegen,falls sie jamend will...


----------



## Pesling (26. Oktober 2006)

11,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (26. Oktober 2006)

Hot


----------



## Funghi (26. Oktober 2006)

Zur Gabelfrage: is von Poison, Gewicht konnt ich nur mit Personenwaage wiegen, ungefähr 2kg, eher etwas weniger.

Aber starr is echt übel wollt ich nur ma anmerken...


----------



## CDRacer (26. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Son (26. Oktober 2006)

heiß


----------



## CDRacer (26. Oktober 2006)

Aso, ja 12,5 Kilogramm


----------



## [email protected] (26. Oktober 2006)

von w4hlurn3 inspirieren lassen? sieht auf jeden fall gut aus.


----------



## Son (26. Oktober 2006)

war schon immer so


----------



## Munich-Biker (27. Oktober 2006)

feines leichtrad


----------



## abi1988 (27. Oktober 2006)

Pesling schrieb:


> 11,2kg



schick schick
ist das eigentlich das leichteste agent rat hier oder gibts noch en leichteres?


----------



## Bernie123456789 (28. Oktober 2006)

ich finds langsam irgendwie net mehr schick...man kanns mit dem gewicht auch übertreiben. z.B. die gabelfarbe is hässlich(--->lackieren auch wenns vll 10gramm schwerer is) und der sattel is doch auch nich mehr schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (28. Oktober 2006)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> ich finds langsam irgendwie net mehr schick...man kanns mit dem gewicht auch übertreiben. z.B. die gabelfarbe is hässlich(--->lackieren auch wenns vll 10gramm schwerer is) und der sattel is doch auch nich mehr schön...



ja aber manchen ist das gewicht einfach lieber egal wie es aussieht bzw. obs hält   
absolout nicht meine einstellung aber jedem das seine

pesling nehms net persönlich


----------



## Pesling (28. Oktober 2006)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> ich finds langsam irgendwie net mehr schick...man kanns mit dem gewicht auch übertreiben. z.B. die gabelfarbe is hässlich(--->lackieren auch wenns vll 10gramm schwerer is) und der sattel is doch auch nich mehr schön...



Die Rahmenfarbe ändert sich bald in weiss   .
Ich weiß net, was du gegen die MacNeil hast, die ist net nur leicht, sondern auch noch schön...wie ein SlimSeat halt nur viel leichter! Und knapp 70 Euro sind auch net zu teuer, wie ich finde, die meisten - trotzdem schwereren - Sattelstützen PLUS Sattel kosten mehr. Ich mach keine Klemmsachen - von daher reicht der SL Seat für mich. Gibt ja auch andere von MacNeil (Capital etc.).
Wenn ich mir ein Radl zusammenstelle, achte ich peinlich genau auf Haltbarkeit, Aussehen und zu guter Letzt Gewicht...ich würd nie nen hässliches Teil fahren, nur weils leichter ist!


----------



## hardtail rider (30. Oktober 2006)

hier mal 2 bilder von meinem smith...


----------



## DA TOM (30. Oktober 2006)

uff die sattelstellung is mal hardcore....


----------



## AVE (30. Oktober 2006)

ja, er kann jetzt keinen barspin mehr.
mhh mo wie hast die juicy 5 aus dem gusset rausbekommen???
und laufrad hinten auch vorhin noch gewechselt oder???? wieviel zähne hat des ritzel????


----------



## hardtail rider (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja die satelstellung is ******* aber ich hab des noch nicht so richtig raus wie ich den sattel hinmachen soll.... des is meine juicy 7 die 5 hat der trübenbacher in arsc gemacht! 12 hintern...... die brave war ja leider im arsch..

greez mo


----------



## Slim_Shady (31. Oktober 2006)

Kommt man auch "bequem" an den Bremshebel?


----------



## Domas (4. November 2006)

ZUM BEWERTEN DRAUFKLICKEN!


----------



## Funghi (4. November 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:


> ZUM BEWERTEN DRAUFKLICKEN!




   Was wiegts dennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (4. November 2006)

das is hier die frage


----------



## Domas (4. November 2006)

kA, kB zu wiegen ^^


----------



## MTXR (4. November 2006)

macht doch am besten noch nen agenten-leichtbau-thread auf ... 
schniekes rädchen ! richtig zum verlieben !! hast vielleicht noch n foto mit dem goldenen kb dran ? würde mich mach interessieren  

PS : 10


----------



## Domas (4. November 2006)

brr, hab ehrlich geasgt kb das extra zu montieren! ansonsten würde das farblich eher nicht passen, weil das kb eher Kupferfarben is, also beisst sich das bisl mit den standrohren.


----------



## dragonflyer (4. November 2006)

schickes Radel, aber brakeless naja aber ist g-sache  



> MTXR: macht doch am besten noch nen agenten-leichtbau-thread auf ...



genau da könnt ihr euch dann gegenseitig so weit unterbieten bis euch die karren unterm arsch wegbrechen


----------



## MTXR (4. November 2006)

ich find brakeless ziemlich stylisch. dadurch sieht das ganze rad viel cleaner aus.
das sollte allerdings nicht alleine ein grund für brklss sein. wers mag und kann solls machen. ich bins auf meinem  bmx gefahren und muss sagen : es hilftauch, wenn man sonst eher ein kleiner schisser ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

sooooooo, endlich san meine Kurbeln + Kettenblatt da:

(dat 2. Bild würde sich über Bewertungen freuen...)









Gewicht (wen es interessiert ) schwankt so bei 12,5.


----------



## Son (5. November 2006)

verdammt geil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2006)

Funghi schrieb:


> sooooooo, endlich san meine Kurbeln + Kettenblatt da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boah sehr cool. hast ja auch lange warten müssen. kurzzeitig dachte ich schon, es schneit bei euch in la bereits


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

Max2k schrieb:


> boah sehr cool. hast ja auch lange warten müssen. kurzzeitig dachte ich schon, es schneit bei euch in la bereits



 la is ja auch so weit entfernt von Walle, da is son Wetterumschwung scho gut möglich


----------



## CDRacer (5. November 2006)

Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus. Dachte immer ein Orange mit Starrgabel kann nicht schön sein, aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht.


----------



## dragonflyer (5. November 2006)

wird immer schöner aber mach die dj wieder rein   
achso da war ja der schaft verbogen


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2006)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> wird immer schöner aber mach die dj wieder rein
> achso da war ja der schaft verbogen



 ich würde ja gern...aber starr is ja sone übergangslösung und ausprobiern wollt i das au ma, aber mein Rücken meldet sich... 

@CDracer: ich fühl mich geehrt


----------



## Nforcer (11. November 2006)

Meins  So geil zu fahren.


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. November 2006)

Geile Dinger aber jetz kommt update von meinem 










Da kommen nächste Woche noch die Hookworm rein.


----------



## abi1988 (11. November 2006)

jo mit den hookworm wirds dann auch besser aussehen wie mit den rosa teilen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (11. November 2006)

diese Reifen . is wohl gerad nen Starrgabelwahn ausgebrochen, was?^^

ps: meine steht zum verkauf


----------



## renöd (11. November 2006)

Hab jetzt auch meinen Smith endlich Feddich...


----------



## Slim_Shady (11. November 2006)

Schaltauge ab, dann cool  Naja mit Starrgabel hab ich schon im Kopf bevor Pesling seine hatte, nur hab erst vor kurzem die Kona für 15!! bekommen *freu*


----------



## l0st (11. November 2006)

so ich will jetzt endlich auch  also vorweg,es bleibt nun erstmal so weil mein konto sich erholen möchte  aber es rollt absolut perfekt,außer das irgendwas knackt (kette oder lager,man muss dazu sagen,ich hör echt jedes knacken  ) naja egal...solange nix wackelt  

aaalso hier das aktuellste bild. 






gree3tz


----------



## the agent (11. November 2006)

ich hab mal ne frage ! (wollt kein neuen thread aufmachen) kann ich den COOPER auch mit ner 130mm gabel fahren? also von der stabilität her mein ich net von der geo und lenkwinkel! danke im vorraus!


----------



## hstguy (11. November 2006)

also ich würds auf keinen fall machen, im smith waren mir selbst 110 zu hoch.


----------



## dragonflyer (11. November 2006)

@Slim_Shady
*OMG*    das gefällt dir? 
das ist aber mal mit abstand das schlechteste Agent was ich bisher gesehen habe  
Wie kannst du nur?  

@renöd und l0st:
hübsche Agenten habt ihr da


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. November 2006)

Warum solls mir nicht gefallen? Im Moment passen die Farben halt nicht, musst dir halt noch die Hookworm ranndenken. Außerdem warum is das Fahrrad schlecht? NPJ Kurbeln Brave HR Saint Bremse Revell Lenkereinheit Kona Gabel weis echt nicht was du daran schlecht findest... Bis auf das VR das is schlecht


----------



## the agent (12. November 2006)

@hstguy ich weiss hab aber nur eine 130mm da und wenn ich wieder kohle hab kauf ich mir ja ne dj aber mein rahmen is gerissen und als armer schüler muss ich dann aufs geld für gabel warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. November 2006)

traveln...


----------



## Slim_Shady (12. November 2006)

Genau würd ich auch mache, am besten mit nem Kumpel zusammen der ahnung davon hat.


----------



## renöd (12. November 2006)

jo !Ich hab auch meine AM con 130 auf 100 getravelt ...
war voll easy im endeffekt nur distanzhülsen die du da reinhauen musst
Ich hab ne alte Sattelstütze zersägt ,die passte genau da unten rein 
Funzt einwandfrei!!!


----------



## the agent (12. November 2006)

aber geht das nicht für den anfang mal klar? weil ich kenn keinen der mit mir das machen könnte! und ausserdem möcht ich die nicht unbedingt behalten (zu schwer)!


----------



## Funghi (12. November 2006)

FwRiDeR schrieb:


> aber geht das nicht für den anfang mal klar? weil ich kenn keinen der mit mir das machen könnte! und ausserdem möcht ich die nicht unbedingt behalten (zu schwer)!



also, ich hatte die dj III '04 130 mm an meinem orange...zu fahren geht dat scho, aber is echt übel, das merk ich jetzt erst seit ich meine starrgabel drin hab, die baut n ganzes stück tiefer und das gefällt mir sehr viel besser...Aber im notfall gehts auch mit 130mm, probiers halt einfach.

Aber traveln is wirklich nich schwer, einfach unter die negativfedern spacer pappen.


----------



## the agent (12. November 2006)

aha ok ja also wie gesagt ich probiers einfach mal und wens wirklich zuuuu übel ist dann papp ich die spcer einfach drunter  und bald kann ich dann auch meinen agenten hier posten *freu* also danke bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (12. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Warum solls mir nicht gefallen? Im Moment passen die Farben halt nicht, musst dir halt noch die Hookworm ranndenken. Außerdem warum is das Fahrrad schlecht? NPJ Kurbeln Brave HR Saint Bremse Revell Lenkereinheit Kona Gabel weis echt nicht was du daran schlecht findest... Bis auf das VR das is schlecht



ich mein ja auch optisch  

aber die hookworms sind auch net der knaller ehrlich gesagt aber sonst von parts isses gut das sag ich ja net aber optisch halt


----------



## MTXR (12. November 2006)

das bike vom lost sieht eh am geilsten aus ! 
schön gemacht kleiner ! vor allem mit dem neuen lenker eine wahre augenweide  ich hoffe mal du bist schnell wieder gesund, dass du schön loslegen kannst.
haunse !!


----------



## l0st (13. November 2006)

dankejo also ab ende woche darf ich wieder richtig fahren,un die woche drauf gehn wir nach payern in ne dirthalle


----------



## Slim_Shady (13. November 2006)

Ich will auch ne DIrthalle oder ne Skatehalle bei uns gibts so was gar nicht 
UNd dein Rad is echt schick Lost


----------



## l0st (13. November 2006)

danke danke der rahmen is echt top verarbeitet etc,grosses lob!

besseres foto mit mehr licht,extra für den [email protected]

ps:das hat aber so seinen grund warum die genau da drauf sind @den eins unter mir


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2006)

auch wenn ich dem christel sein shop toll find, die aufkleber passen nich....


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. November 2006)

Sooo und wieder nen Update und bitte bewerten, wär ganz nett:


----------



## abi1988 (18. November 2006)

ich weis nich aber sieht irgendwie komisch aus mit vorne 26 un hinten 24 und dann noch die unterschiedlichen felgen wenn dann hät ich vorne ne schwarzer rein gemacht passend zu gabel un hinten die silberne passend zum rahmen
und fährste jetzt brakeless oder wie?


----------



## Slim_Shady (18. November 2006)

Jo im Moment schon, Vorderrad is ja auch noch *******  Da kommt dann irgendwann noch Revell oder so was... Aso und wegen unterschiedlicher grÃ¶Ãe: Hatte leider nur 200â¬ fÃ¼rs Hinterrad 24" vorne kommt noch


----------



## hstguy (19. November 2006)

das arme bett.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (22. November 2006)

hstguy schrieb:


> das arme bett.....



so muss das!

So, nu wieder mit Federgabel, der Rücken wollte es so:




ps: falls einer Tips zum tunen der stance hat (härter machen!) dann her damit...


----------



## MTXR (22. November 2006)

mein tip eher : traveln so auf irgendwas zwischen 80 und 100 mm. das wär fein !
sonst recht nettes gefährt.


----------



## the agent (23. November 2006)

hi ich wollt fragen da ich mein agent jetzt dann bestellen wollte ob ich mit 26" beim x-up(barspin ect.) am fuß hängen bleib?? danke für answers!


----------



## CDRacer (23. November 2006)

the agent schrieb:


> hi ich wollt fragen da ich mein agent jetzt dann bestellen wollte ob ich mit 26" beim x-up(barspin ect.) am fuß hängen bleib?? danke für answers!



Bei welchem denn?


----------



## the agent (23. November 2006)

ups  ich wollte es beim cooper wissen *sry*


----------



## l0st (23. November 2006)

barspins gehen mit dem cooper und 26" nicht laut son.

gruß


----------



## Funghi (23. November 2006)

MTXR schrieb:


> mein tip eher : traveln so auf irgendwas zwischen 80 und 100 mm. das wär fein !
> sonst recht nettes gefährt.



jo, hatte vor die 80mm Federn zu bestellen: http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Manitou/Federkit+05+Stance+80 130+mm Kann mir wer sagen, ob dat einfach so geht?


----------



## Son (23. November 2006)

l0st schrieb:


> barspins gehen mit dem cooper und 26" nicht laut son.
> 
> gruß



das ist korrekt, das pedal bleibt am vorderrad hängen, gabs auch mal fotos


----------



## Hügelmensch (23. November 2006)

Zurzeit ohne Bremse, Zwangsweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (23. November 2006)

recht nett. würd noch sattel n bisschen höher, gabel traveln und andere kurbel 
aber ich denk mal kommt zeit kommt geld und kommt mehr geilheit ans rad, gell


----------



## Hügelmensch (23. November 2006)

MTXR schrieb:


> recht nett. würd noch sattel n bisschen höher, gabel traveln und andere kurbel



sattel ist etwas höher, gabel wird im Winter getraveled, für neue Kurbel hab ich kein Geld, außerdem sind die in Ordnung, sie halten ja! 


und dein letzter Satz hats genau getroffen


----------



## Slim_Shady (23. November 2006)

SO ich war ja so lange nich drann 
Ab geht er:




Hoffe mal auf gute Bewertungen 

@Hügelmensch
Brakeless Rockt! Aber du fährst ja DJ oder? Da is sicher net so gut


----------



## MTXR (23. November 2006)

Hügelmensch schrieb:


> sattel ist etwas höher, gabel wird im Winter getraveled, für neue Kurbel hab ich kein Geld, außerdem sind die in Ordnung, sie halten ja!
> 
> 
> und dein letzter Satz hats genau getroffen



na dann ist doch alles wunderbar


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. November 2006)

Farbewahl ist eigentlich ein wenig schief gegangen. Farbe ist Himbeerrot und in echt ne Nummer heller. 

Rahmen: agent!bikes Prototyp 
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Jumper 
Steuersatz: ProLite Ampezzo 
VR Nabe: Hope Pro II QR 20 32L 
HR Nabe: Hope Pro II SSP 36L 
VR Felge: Atomlab Pimp Lite 32L 
HR Felge: Atomlab Pimp Lite 36L 
Reifen: Schwalbe Tabletop 
Bremse: Shimano Deore 
Kurbelnarme: Profile Race 
Achse: KHE Titanachse 
Lager: Odyssey 
Kettenblatt: St. Martin Ringo Star 26T 
Kette: KMC Kool Chain 
Pedale: NC 17 Magnesium 
Vorbau: Blkmrkt Underboss 0°rise 
Lenker: Blkmrkt Bada Bing Bar 3" 
Griffe: Odi Longneck 
Sattel: MacNeil Capital Seat 
Sattelstütze: MacNeil 
Sattelklemme: Hope 

Gewicht: folgt


----------



## Son (24. November 2006)

lecker lecker lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2006)

einfach genial das rad. super aufgebaut.


----------



## Funghi (24. November 2006)

Wahnsinn, und erst die parts...


----------



## MTXR (24. November 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:


> Farbewahl ist eigentlich ein wenig schief gegangen. Farbe ist Himbeerrot und in echt ne Nummer heller.
> 
> Rahmen: agent!bikes Prototyp
> Gabel: Manitou Sherman Jumper
> ...



SO und zwar GENAU SO sieht mein traumrad aus. bis auf die farbe vielleicht aber ich hätte auch gerne das gusset vom smith weg und meine sherman auf 80 mm getravelt.


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. November 2006)

Ich will den Rahmen haben! jetzt! Wen muss man ermorden, bzw. wie viel muss man bezahlen um so einen zu bekommen? x(


----------



## hstguy (24. November 2006)

ist das nicht einfach ein flow mit discaufnahme? Soll der bald rauskommen? Wäre ja schön....

Ach ja und ist echt seeeeehr geil das ding!!!!!


----------



## AhOi! (24. November 2006)

naja himbeerrot...   fährt sich auf alle fälle schön... PS: beim nächsten mal möcht ich es aber ausgiebig testen, gelle


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. November 2006)

Mein Radl geht voll unter


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (24. November 2006)

hstguy schrieb:


> ist das nicht einfach ein flow mit discaufnahme? Soll der bald rauskommen? Wäre ja schön....
> 
> Ach ja und ist echt seeeeehr geil das ding!!!!!



Glaub nicht dass das der Flow ist... sieht eher nach dem neuen Smith aus. Ist immerhin Stahl und auch ein Stück größer als der Flow...

Kann uns wer aufklären? Des Weiteren bin ich auch bereit mir den Rahmen genauer anzusehen... also wenn ihr ihn mir zusenden möchtet, hab ich nix dagegen!

(... zumindest hab ichs probiert x) )


----------



## Munich-Biker (25. November 2006)

Weder Smith noch Flow, ist eine Überlegung und der erste Test davon.
Müsst euch leider noch gedulden!

Aber vielen dank für das lob freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. November 2006)

der hat aber keine canti sockel oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (25. November 2006)

müsste welche haben, david fährt ja v-brake


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. November 2006)

anschraubbar


----------



## l0st (26. November 2006)

haste nich noch paar mehr bilder,weil das gerät ist echt sehr gelungen!


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. November 2006)

hehe danke ich mach nachher noch n paar


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. November 2006)

david seins sieht aber größer aus.. vllt kommt das von 26".. hm hm.. dann muss man wohl mal auf die geodaten warten... ist denn überhaupt sicher ob der rauskommt?


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (26. November 2006)

Als ichs das erste mal gesehen habe, dachte ich es ist ein flow... bitte macht mal n neuen flow aus stahl, mit 370er ks und für 100er gabeln zulässig!


das wäre so geil! aber lasst bitte die bmx nabe!!


----------



## Son (26. November 2006)

Abwarten und Bier trinken


----------



## Funghi (26. November 2006)

so, meins nu mit härterer Stance. Danke an Herrn bikestation-bs.





und nu bleits ersma so, bis Vorbau/Lenker in nächster Zeit...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. November 2006)

wie kann man nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (26. November 2006)

@illusion oderso?also ich würds flow aus alu machen,find genau das macht das teil ja aus.


----------



## Funghi (26. November 2006)

Max2k schrieb:


> wie kann man nur...



 mit stance kennste dich ja aus... aber fährt sich gut min jung.


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2006)

Lenker würde ich dir nen Revell mit 2" Rise und den Revell Superlight empfehlen. 10pts von mir für deinen Drahteselchen.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (26. November 2006)

stance... ne du...


ja ich find stahl besser wenn man schon 14mm ausfallenden zum grinden hat...


----------



## manobike.Julian (29. November 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> SO ich war ja so lange nich drann
> Ab geht er:
> 
> 
> ...





alter! kann man das noch fahren?
habe auch mal ne starrgabel in mein smith gesteckt, die war noch ein bisschen länger als deine, und das ging schonmal gar nicht. aber das sieht ja echt krass aus. wie hoch ist dein tretlager denn damit?


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. November 2006)

Noch zwei Bildchen:











Spacer kommt noch weg und Kette wird noch kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (29. November 2006)

sehr sehr schön!!
is der pool schon fahrbar?


----------



## Slim_Shady (29. November 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> alter! kann man das noch fahren?
> habe auch mal ne starrgabel in mein smith gesteckt, die war noch ein bisschen länger als deine, und das ging schonmal gar nicht. aber das sieht ja echt krass aus. wie hoch ist dein tretlager denn damit?



ALso da ich ja im Moment wieder 26" und die Jump Fork drinn hab, kann ich es nich genau sagen. Aber mit 26" halt 31cm. Mit der Pitchfork und 24" baut das derbe tiefer, so das der Lenker noch tiefer sitzt als nen BMX Lenker  Aber schätze dann mal 29cm oder so. Und gefahren bin ich das Rad so auch nopch nich ;( Weil Mama mir das net erslaubt hat und meinte wenn ich damit Fahre haut sie es weg  

Und der Prototyp is derbe fett


----------



## abi1988 (29. November 2006)

lol dir schreibt deine mum vor wann de fahren darfst haha!!!


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. November 2006)

Son schrieb:


> sehr sehr schön!!
> is der pool schon fahrbar?



als du da warst war er scho lang fahrbar


----------



## Bernie123456789 (29. November 2006)

wie siehts jetz aus mim gewicht vom himbeerroten(find die farbe sau geil) prototyp?


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. November 2006)

Gerechnet unter 13, komm zZ leider nich zu ner vertauenswürdigen Waage.


----------



## AhOi! (29. November 2006)

Laut starken Arm von AhOi!: 12kg und 327g


----------



## Urlauber (30. November 2006)

Munich-Biker schrieb:


> Noch zwei Bildchen:
> 
> Spacer kommt noch weg und Kette wird noch kurz




Ist Rot. Is Rosa .......... jez weis ich, is flipflop!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. Dezember 2006)

zwa nicht alles agent aber trotzdem oho  big hit von acidman und big air von toxic44


----------



## abi1988 (2. Dezember 2006)

also ich hät gern des ganz links und die mitte.............
was zum runterprügeln un was um durch de slopeparkur zu hüpfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (5. Dezember 2006)

ich würd ja auch gerne... aber meine gabel is weg... ich mach vielleicht mal pic wenn ich ne starrgabel geliehen krieg...


----------



## the agent (6. Dezember 2006)

hi leute! ich hab mir ja jez denn cooper zugelegt! (hammer teil) und hab übersehen das der 14mm ausfallenden hat  und hab nun schnellspanner ! ich bräucht eine lösung damit mein hinterrad net immer verrutscht!(kettenspanner halten net da achse net gescheit aufliegen kann) ich würde auch gern wissen obs dafür adapter oder so gibt! (pic vom cooper kommt morgen)!!! ciao und danke im vorraus!


----------



## Son (6. Dezember 2006)

musste pesling fragen, der hatte auch das problem


----------



## hardtail rider (6. Dezember 2006)

so jetzt nochmal nen kleines update von meinem smith...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=319121


----------



## Son (6. Dezember 2006)

sehr schönes smith


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. Dezember 2006)

der pesling hatte das problem weil er nen adapter gefahrn ist ;-) meines wissenstandes nach... also gibt dafür adapter.. steht auch bei der agent homepage ... wenn die adapter dicker sind als das ausfallende da zum beispiel durch das klemmen lack eingedrückt würde was weiß ich dann muss man den adapter abschleifen damit wieder auflägefläche für den schnellspanner am rahmen vorhanden ist


----------



## Bernie123456789 (6. Dezember 2006)

öhm ich glaub meister dieter hat dem was gemacht(spezial anfertigung^^) kannst ja ma n pesling per pm fragen


----------



## the agent (6. Dezember 2006)

ja dane für die antworten der pesling gibt mir seine dinger! is also alles in butter ! da ich zu dumm zum direkt reinstellen von bildern bin gib ich euch ma den link! beachtet bitte bei der beschreibung was geändert wird! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=319255&cat=2  bewertungen sind erwünscht


----------



## abi1988 (6. Dezember 2006)

so muss auch mein agent mal wieder zum besten geben da es jetzt endlich wieder fährt nachdem es für ne weile die bremsen, laufräder und pedale an mein fully geliehen hatte wo teile fehlten
ach und ja die bremsleitung wird irgendwann mal noch sauber verlegt wen ich lust hab zu entlüften
und ich muss sagen jetzt wieder ht zu fahren is en mortz unterscheid so klein und verhältniss mäßig harte gabel (fully: totem coil agent: sherman auf 110 mit harter feder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urlauber (7. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


>





Munich-Biker schrieb:


>



Such das rote Rad !


----------



## AhOi! (7. Dezember 2006)

habs .. meins... foto kommt morgen


----------



## abi1988 (7. Dezember 2006)

Urlauber schrieb:


> Such das rote Rad !



welches meinste???? sind ja beide rot!


----------



## Slim_Shady (7. Dezember 2006)

@Abi1988
Um die Leitung neu zu verlegen brauchste nich entlüften. Musste einfach hinten abziehen dadurch das die Leitung ja auch einer Seite geschlossen is, läuft da auch nichts aus, dabei verliert man ca 1 tropfen Minearlöl oder DOT je nachdem was du hast.


----------



## abi1988 (7. Dezember 2006)

naja funzt aber auch so un kein bock auf des darf ich jetzt dan erst mol beim fully bei meiner hope moto v2 machen weil chi sons tncih unter der schwinge durchkomm
und naja am agent is auch noch ncih sicher obs bei disc bleibt vll kommt auch ne einfache v brake ran weil anfang nächstes jahr komtm en neuer lrs 
da hab ich aber ncoh zwei sachen wo ich mcih entscheiden muss
ersten 24" oder 26" grad hab cih 26" aber weis ncih vll doch 24" jetzt hmm
und dann weiter disc oder vll v brake wegen felge mal schauen
aber warscheins wirds en lrs wie folgt veltec naben un pimplite felgen un weiterhin disc jetzt nur noch 24" oder 26" was würdet ihr machen???


----------



## MTXR (7. Dezember 2006)

24" fürs kleine wendige baby als gegensatz zu deinem fully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (8. Dezember 2006)

ich finds jetzt schon extrem wendig im verglecih zum fully schon allein der unterschied beim lenker fully 71 agent 62 is mortz der unterscheid beim gefühl vom fahren


----------



## Slim_Shady (8. Dezember 2006)

ALso ich würd dir ne SS Nabe empfehlen. NPJ Revel DMR oder so. Und Felgen sind geil  Aber nehm 24", hab ich auch is derbe


----------



## abi1988 (8. Dezember 2006)

ne also ich werd keine ss nabe neben möcht mit die option schaltung offen halten und was mcih auch ncoh etwas von abhält 24" zu nehmen is die tatsacehn das ich so lrs zwischen fully und ht tauschen könnte falls mal einer am sack scih oder sonst was isch müsst ichnur kasette drauf machen un gut wär weil naja fully mit 24 " wär bissl komisch (shova mit totem)


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (12. Dezember 2006)

ich hätt soooogern geodaten von dem himbeeroten


----------



## Urlauber (13. Dezember 2006)

er meint das rosane....


----------



## hstguy (13. Dezember 2006)

das rosafarbene


----------



## MTXR (13. Dezember 2006)

... sie meinen das himbeerrote


----------



## manobike.Julian (15. Dezember 2006)

hab auch mal wieder etwas verändert...
vorne jetzt genau so viel federweg wie hinten, ausserdem ne neue rutschstange und bremse hinten funktioniert jetzt tatsächlich dank der roten koolstops...
danke an funghi für bremse und gabel!


----------



## Funghi (15. Dezember 2006)

manobike.Julian schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder etwas verändert...
> vorne jetzt genau so viel federweg wie hinten, ausserdem ne neue rutschstange und bremse hinten funktioniert jetzt tatsächlich dank der roten koolstops...
> danke an funghi für bremse und gabel!



  schö schwarz.

Was wiegts, wenn ich ma so nebenbei fragen dürfte...


----------



## Slim_Shady (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich finds auch schön  Ich glaub ich besorg mir auch noch Pegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (15. Dezember 2006)

sattel, lenker, vorbau, sonst top


----------



## manobike.Julian (15. Dezember 2006)

keine ahnung, was das wiegt. wenn ich meine 1,85er holyroller habe, häng ichs mal an die waage.sind aber noch ein paar gewichtsklöpse dran, wie zb kurbel und sattel.

@son
sattel ja, lenker und vorbau nein    

der lenker und der vorbau sind von der geometrie her perfekt für mich und ich muss auch nicht noch mehr schweren stahl dran haben.

sattel kommt demnächst mal, um nen kleinen akzent zu setzen, die schmale version von dem hier dran:




passt dann auch schön zur stütze...


----------



## Slim_Shady (16. Dezember 2006)

Wieso schweren Stahl? Wartest einfach bis Kent wieder den Revell Lenker mit 3" Rise drinn hat und holst dann noch den Revell SUperlight Vorbaut das is dann Ã¼erfekt, vorallem bei Starrgabel, die baut sowieso viel zu tief.

â¬dit: Der Sattel is ma geil!


----------



## dragonflyer (16. Dezember 2006)

da wartet jemand ab heute auf seine Spank Subrosas ^^
Naben werden am Montag zum lieblings Händler nach Braunschweig geschickt und anfang Januar kommen dann ein Satz Laufräder zurück *freu*


----------



## Son (16. Dezember 2006)

dann kommt hoffentlich auch ne neue sattelklemme mit


----------



## dragonflyer (16. Dezember 2006)

nö  erstmal net ausser ich erfahre irgendwann mal den preis dieser Dangerboy Klemme in rot ^^
und wenn die zu teuer ist ne andere billige in rot aber solange bleibt die noch


----------



## l0st (17. Dezember 2006)

Hope vll?


----------



## Funghi (17. Dezember 2006)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> vorallem bei Starrgabel, die baut sowieso viel zu tief.
> 
> dit: Der Sattel is ma geil!



Dat will ich bezweifeln! 

zu dit: da hast du recht!

@ dragonflyer: ja, kauf dir die, beste wo gibt  http://cgi.ebay.de/Hope-Sattelklemm...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Slim_Shady (17. Dezember 2006)

Also mit der Pitchfork und meinem Revelllenker (ja 3" Rise ) baut meine Lenkzone niedrieger als die von meinem Kumpel derBMX fährt. Find ich ja schon ziemlich tief^^ Aber deine Gabel baut ja net ganz so.. 
@Dragonflyer
Geiles Teil! Aber die Klemme muss doch irgendwas bei 100g wiegen. Die würd ich schleunigst abmachen^^ Jaja ich weiß ich fahr Hookworm  Aber sonst sehr schön! Nur schade das die Rottöne nicht so gut zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (17. Dezember 2006)

die rottöne passen sehr gut zusammen nur leider kommts aufm bild nicht so gut rüber 
und hört doch mal endlich mit euren gewichtsfetischismus auf ich kanns langsam netmehr hören überall wo man hinkommt geht die gleiche schei*e los


----------



## Slim_Shady (17. Dezember 2006)

Is doch egal obs aufm BIld nich so gut rüberkommt, hauptsache das sieht in Real geil aus! Und Sry wegen Gewicht und so...


----------



## l0st (18. Dezember 2006)

es geht auch nicht ums gewicht,nur eine rote hope sattelklemme würde wesentlich dezenter wirken und dadurch zur verschönerung des gesamtbildes deines fahrrades beitragen


----------



## manobike.Julian (18. Dezember 2006)

also meine starrgabel baut nicht gerade tief...die ist fast genau so hoch wie meine 2005er dirt jumper III mit originalen 100mm federweg. das ist ja gerade das tolle...eigentlich bin ich kein besonderer freund von megahohen lenkern, aber obwohl ich das eigentlich gar nicht wollte, hab ich doch nochmal was dran ändern müssen. da mir jemand nen neuwertigen raceface diabolus lenker für 15 euro vertickt hat, brauchte ich den hussefelt vorbau für mein fully, da ich da nur nen 25,4er vorbau da dran hatte. deswegen ist jetzt n anderer vorbau an meiner stahlkarre und ich hab so nen alten azonic lenker da dran. der ist mit seinen 2,5" höhe und 58cm breite äusserst modern und ich werd mich wohl erstmal dran gewöhnen müssen...


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (18. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein Lightwight Dirt und street bike: jetzt mit starrgabel als übergang. Falls jemand Fragen zu den parts hat, einfach stellen:











pegkonstruktion:


----------



## AhOi! (21. Dezember 2006)

Mein Fuhrpark hat sich nun um ein kleines Radl erweitert...
Heut wird der Bock eingeritten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. Dezember 2006)

noch bissl unstimmig das ganze und photos sind schlecht. mach was draus und viel spaß damit.


----------



## CDRacer (21. Dezember 2006)

Alter Proll, aber aufbaumäßig geht da mehr...mach trotzdem mal ne Partlist, bitte


----------



## AhOi! (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich weiß das da mehr geht... aber erstens hab ich keinen Geldschei*er  und zweitens will ich damit fahren und des Rad nicht in die Vitrine zum angucken stellen 

Partlist:

-Rahmen: Agent Trinity
-Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6way
-Gabel: 05er Dj1
-Nabe V: Marzzochi Steck
-Felge V: DMR DV 24 Zoll
-Nabe H: Shimano XT
-Felge H: DMR DV 24Zoll
-Umwerfer: Sram X9
-Shifter: Sram X7
-Bremse: Hayes HFX9
-Lenker: NPJ
-Vorbau: Country Bikes
-Griffe: Shadow Conspiracy
-Steuersatz: ChrisKing
-Kettenführung: DMR
-Pedale: Crank Brothers (werden aber noch durch Braune DMR getauscht)
-Sattelstütze und Klemme: No Name
-Sattel: Shadow Conspiracy
-Reifen DMR Moto

Das einzige was ich noch mache is richtig farblich abstimmen, heißt Pedale werden noch getauscht (braune DMR);
So werds heut dann mal einreiten gehen.. ich mach ein paar Videoaufnahmen davon...


----------



## renöd (21. Dezember 2006)

geht doch ab die Kiste ...
bis auf die Naben würd ich die fast so lassen... wie du schon sagst willst das ding ja fahren ...
sieht ganz gut auf finde ich ...
was fährste denn damit ?


----------



## AhOi! (21. Dezember 2006)

will damit slopestyle und skatepark fahren.. also ale tricks die ich jetzt mitn HT mach aufs fully übertragen...


----------



## renöd (21. Dezember 2006)

so sieht die karre auch aus...
ich mein der rahmen is ja auch dafür gemacht würd ich sagen ...viel spass damit und sach ma ob der rockt ...


----------



## fashizzel (21. Dezember 2006)

jaja auer, sehr cool. bin die woche in münchen, hoffe man sieht sich mal beim radln.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Dezember 2006)

passt ja.. sieht fast aus wie ein nicolai


----------



## AhOi! (22. Dezember 2006)

Also: Gestern das erste mal in meinen Leben Fully gefahren... das Teil rockt mal richtig... Barspins gehen damit super easy... 360 auch und von turndowns ganz zu schweigen... ABER: für Skatepark is es doch ein bisschen zu träge....


----------



## DerRenz (3. Januar 2007)

Und hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Smith:








Neu oder wieder verbaute Teile sind:
Vorbau - Atomlab Trailpimp 40mm 
Griffe und Lenkerenden - Animal
Lenker - NPJ Wonderbra
Schläuche - Maxxis Ultralight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (3. Januar 2007)

sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## SHIZN_IT (3. Januar 2007)

also irgendwie finde ich das jedes agent bikes hardtail...dem anderen sehr ähnelt..jede street karre sieht doch nur noch gleich aus...


----------



## Son (3. Januar 2007)

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen













































nicht


----------



## dragonflyer (3. Januar 2007)

von meinem Orange gibts nächste woche auch neues Bild 
mit überraschungen


----------



## l0st (3. Januar 2007)

@son,borat?


----------



## fashizzel (3. Januar 2007)

hahaha son, musste laut lachen.


----------



## Son (3. Januar 2007)

borat hab ich garnicht gesehen, kommt sowas darin vor?


----------



## l0st (4. Januar 2007)

so ähnlich,ja 







und ja die aufkleber auf der felge bleiben so alles clean ist doof


----------



## Munich-Biker (5. Januar 2007)

mach zwei pro Felge ab schaut besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (5. Januar 2007)

Jo denk ich auch (hab ja keine eigene Meinung xD)
Aber sonst sehr schön!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Januar 2007)

soo... saddel is da und noch mal heute ein wenig am dämpfer rumgeschraubt hoffe das es so klappt weil find sieht so einfach besser aus ^^


----------



## Son (8. Januar 2007)

ja!!!!!


----------



## hardtail rider (8. Januar 2007)

sär nice..... mien trinity kommt demnächts auch wieder *freu*
Partsliste?


----------



## the agent (8. Januar 2007)

kefü wär was gutes!!!


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Januar 2007)

passt nich (also nich vom aussehen sondern einfach weils nich drangeht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (8. Januar 2007)

warum sollte das nicht passen?


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Januar 2007)

öhm ich glaub weils keine kefüs für 30er oder 32er blätter gibt oder irgendsowas musst ihn selbst fragen als ich ihn dannach gefragt hab hat er irgendwas davon gelabert, dass es keine kefüs für des kettenblatt gibt weils zu klein is oder so


----------



## Urlauber (9. Januar 2007)

Boxguide?


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (9. Januar 2007)

bei geld wird des dann wohl ne e13... und die parts sind auch nich so toll das ich ne partliste gerne hier rein stell^^ ist halt nen lowbudget ... passt aber zum spaß ham =)

rahmen: trinity 
dämpfer: fox float r
lenker: ns bad mama
vorbau: spank billigere version
griffe: Agent!Bikes 
schaltung: komplett sram x.7
bremsen: julie 04/05 -->avid juicy 5/forumula k18
steuersatzt: pig dh pro
gabel: marzocchi drop off drei
vorderrad: singletrack auf marzocchi
hinterrad: vuelta auf alivio xD aber mit agent schnellspanner 
bereifung: big betty
kurbel: shimanou hone
pedale: v components oder so -->dmr v8 in blau
sattelklemme: selfmade 
 "     stütze: BBB
sattel: bklmrkt

jo ich glaub des wärs.... bei möglichkeit geh ich s heut mal wiegen

edith: 16,3 =)


----------



## Rih (9. Januar 2007)

Ja Lolle 

Feines Ding ! Wie gesgat KeFü brauchste und dann wirds schön  

Und zum Spaß haben reicht es alle mal


----------



## dragonflyer (11. Januar 2007)

Jo tolles Radl dein Trinity   

Mein neues Bild dauert nochn bissl da die Post mal wieder nicht ausm A*sch kommt


----------



## abi1988 (11. Januar 2007)

also ich würd vll auch ncoh en richtes dh kettenblatt ranmachen weil das is ja des orginal kb der hone kurbel oder???


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. Januar 2007)

jo is es... aber im moment komm ich gut zurecht noch mit und joa wenns kaputt ist kommt nen gescheites dran ... bin gespannt auf dem dragonflyer sein orange =) und meins kommt vllt nächste woche auch mit nem neuen look daher *g*


----------



## hardtail rider (11. Januar 2007)

so mein neues trinity... noch net ganz fertig da mir die reifen nicht gefallen die ich bekommen hab   und ich nen paar schrauben net finde und zu faul bin^^


----------



## abi1988 (11. Januar 2007)

sieht aber schon sehr interessant aus was komme für bremsen ran? jucy oder louise fr??? so siehts zumindest von den scheiben her aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agen~UrBan (11. Januar 2007)

Hier ma n Foddo von meinem kleinen Orange  Is leider noch net ganz perfekt, aba bald gibts ja wieda Geld!!!


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2007)

der Hockworm...under Kenda was für ein unterschied...sieht echt lustig aus!!!jetzt wo ein fättes bike musst du noch fahren könne!!!


----------



## abi1988 (11. Januar 2007)

sind aber ncih nur unterschiedliche reifen sind au unterschiedliche felgen oder???
weil der hookworm hat ja schon ne brachiale optik im vergleich zum k-rad


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2007)

jep hinten double und vorn single


----------



## Agen~UrBan (11. Januar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> sind aber ncih nur unterschiedliche reifen sind au unterschiedliche felgen oder???
> weil der hookworm hat ja schon ne brachiale optik im vergleich zum k-rad




Jepp,...hinten ne Double Track, vorne ne Single Track!!! Sieht auf dem Foddo aba echt ma n bissel komisch aus! In natura sieht das net so krass unterschiedlich aus! 
Schlimm und grottig war aba der Kenda Kniption den ich erst vorne druff hatte!!! Wer da 2,3 Zoll dran geschrieben hat der gehört ins Irrenhaus!


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2007)

du brauchst doch nur so breite reifen damit du deine stützräder ab machen kannst


----------



## Bernie123456789 (11. Januar 2007)

ihr habt euch ja lieb^^


----------



## Son (11. Januar 2007)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus das orange


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2007)

vielleicht weil es vorn ziehmlich hoch gebaut ist?
sind ja auch 10cm, ich würde evtl. auf 80mm traveln...aber dafür ist das revell KB ziemlich geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agen~UrBan (11. Januar 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> vielleicht weil es vorn ziehmlich hoch gebaut ist?
> sind ja auch 10cm, ich würde evtl. auf 80mm traveln...



Wat,...hochgebaut??? Is jetz genauso flach wie deins!!! Aba wie schon gesagt ,...der Betrachtungswinkel is ganz doll Sch**ße,...sieht wirklich ganz anders aus in natura! 
Sach ma was machst du eigentlich hier??? Geh ins CMP Forum (wenns das gibt)!!!


----------



## Nothing85 (11. Januar 2007)

dafür bekomme ich jetzt gleich ein bierchen spendiert!!!ansonsten...


----------



## Agen~UrBan (11. Januar 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> dafür bekomme ich jetzt gleich ein bierchen spendiert!!!ansonsten...



was ansonsten??? Ma gucken was ich noch an knete über habe?! Also bis gleich du mumu!


----------



## dragonflyer (12. Januar 2007)

ey geh die leute mal hier net so an! Ich glaub wohl jetzt setzt es ganz aus.
Dann geh du lieber ins Cmp-Forum ich glaub da biste besser aufgehoben mit deiner rumstichelrei!

zum Bike das einzige was gefällt: Rahmen, Gabel, Aheadkappe und Kettenblatt

irgendwie komm ich da nen bestimmten Gedanken net weg wenn ichs seh den behalt ich mir aber mal vor.

Ein neues Bild von mir kann noch dauern heute kam wieder keine Post.
Und psychogrinser auf dein Orange freu ich mich auch.


----------



## l0st (12. Januar 2007)

Son schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie komisch aus das orange



dito


----------



## Agen~UrBan (12. Januar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> ey geh die leute mal hier net so an! Ich glaub wohl jetzt setzt es ganz aus.
> Dann geh du lieber ins Cmp-Forum ich glaub da biste besser aufgehoben mit deiner rumstichelrei!
> 
> zum Bike das einzige was gefällt: Rahmen, Gabel, Aheadkappe und Kettenblatt
> ...



Mei net so ernst nehmen! Dat is nen Freund von mir und wie freunde halt so sind macht man sich auch ma (spaßig) dumm!!! 

Zu deinem gedanken,....  ich weiß ganz genau was du meinst aba leida hab ich dein Bike erst zu spät gesehn als ich den ganzen krempel schon bestellt hatte,....sonst hätt ich meine "farbwahl" nochmal geändert! und um jetz andere sachen zu kaufen nur weils schon einer hat is mir der spaß n bissel zu teuer! Außerdem is es ja nu net so das in der konstellation tausende Orange's rumdüsen und es zum "massenprodukt" avanciert,...oda?! 
Wo gibts eigentlich dieses Stolen Kettenblatt??? Dat sieht genauso aus wie das Revell wat ich dran hab bis auf die Löcher unter den Zähnen! 
Also net so böse sein,.... 
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul-biker (12. Januar 2007)

Son schrieb:


> sieht irgendwie komisch aus das orange



hmm jo aber das tun irgendwie alle orange, die wirken einfach (vorallem mit wenig federweg) unförmig


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Januar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> ey geh die leute mal hier net so an! Ich glaub wohl jetzt setzt es ganz aus.
> Dann geh du lieber ins Cmp-Forum ich glaub da biste besser aufgehoben mit deiner rumstichelrei!
> 
> zum Bike das einzige was gefällt: Rahmen, Gabel, Aheadkappe und Kettenblatt
> ...



dreh mal den hahn wieder zu...
1. wie agend~urban schon geschrieben hat alles auf einer spaßebene
2. du bist auch cmp gefahren also...


----------



## Agen~UrBan (12. Januar 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> dreh mal den hahn wieder zu...
> 1. wie agend~urban schon geschrieben hat alles auf einer spaßebene
> 2. du bist auch cmp gefahren also...




Warte ma Harry ich glaub der spruch von Dragon mit dem CMP-Forum ging an mich???!!!
Is mir n bissel schleierhaft wat Dragonflyer jetz hier fürn Aggro raushängen lässt??? 
Wenn ich hier schon wen Dumm mache,...dann auch nur wen den ich kenne,...bzw. mit dem ich jeden Tach in der Realität rumhänge! Nothing weiß wie es gemeint war,...und fühlt sich mit meiner bemerkung auch net uffen schlips getreten! 
Ich finds einfach blöd bei IBC irgendwelche leute dummzukauen die man netmal kennt. Ich erlaube mir auch kein urteil über dich,...ohne dich vorher kennengelernt zu haben!!! 

Da frag ich mich jetz ernsthaft wat du von mir willst auch im bezuch auf die rumtischlerei??? 

@Soul-Biker: da haste leider recht


----------



## dragonflyer (12. Januar 2007)

hallo woher soll ich wissen das ihr Freunde seit?! Das kann doch nu keiner wissen! Steht ja nur nirgends oder so ^^ 
Hätt ich das gewusst hätt ich auch net auf "Aggro" gemacht wie man heutzutage anscheinend gerne sagt ^^

Naja ist ja net schlimm wegen Farbwahl aber sag mal wo hastn die Aheadkappe her? Hab mir zwar jetzt ne Carbonkappe gekauft aber nur mal so als information 

Uns Stolen Kettenblatt bleibt mein Geheimniss, bitte nicht übelnehmen aber jeder sollte ein Geheimniss bei sich behalten 

Edit: Achso ich find eigentlich genau umgekehrt das Orange mit viel Federweg über den 100mm Bereich kagge aussehen, ist aber G-Sache


----------



## Agen~UrBan (12. Januar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> hallo woher soll ich wissen das ihr Freunde seit?! Das kann doch nu keiner wissen! Steht ja nur nirgends oder so ^^
> Hätt ich das gewusst hätt ich auch net auf "Aggro" gemacht wie man heutzutage anscheinend gerne sagt ^^
> 
> Naja ist ja net schlimm wegen Farbwahl aber sag mal wo hastn die Aheadkappe her? Hab mir zwar jetzt ne Carbonkappe gekauft aber nur mal so als information
> ...



Mei dann is ja jut!!! (das mit dem Aggro net so ernst nehmen! Ich steh net so auf brontal krassen hip hop aggro slang)  
Also die Kappe hab ich für umsonst vom händler meines Vertrauens  bekommen! Der mir dann aber sagte das die von nem Ritchey steuersatz sein soll! Also keine Angst das stolen KB will ich net auch noch  hat mich nur gewundert weil noch nie gehört die firma! 

Nunja die Aussehens-Frage is net ganz leicht,....is halt totale geschmackssache der Nothing z.B. mag meinen Rahmen übahaupt net weil Alu (is son stahlfetisch). und mit den Federwegen,....hm,....ganz ehrlich wozu brauch man inner stadt oda beim Dirt mehr als 100 mm??? macht für mich irgendwie keinen sinn und würde nur unnötig ins geld gehen! 
Ich find allerdings auch das dass Orage immer (egal wie mans aufbaut) n bissel komisch aussieht! Allerdings würde es mir/ bzw. den Orange fahren net gefallen, dann hätten wir es uns auch net geholt oda?!


----------



## dragonflyer (12. Januar 2007)

jo deshalb verwirrt mich das auch das ein Orange fahrer sowas sagt


----------



## dragonflyer (13. Januar 2007)

So hier erstmal meins. Kommt noch Rote Hope Sattelklemme  und nen Roter Gripstopper dann ist es fertig fürs Jahr 2007. Partliste schreib ich wenn Bedarf ist.


----------



## Nothing85 (13. Januar 2007)

der kettenstrebenschutz ist mal hässlich...die wm ist schon etwas her(nix gegen schland aber passt net zum gesamt bild) aber ansonsten


----------



## dragonflyer (13. Januar 2007)

thx, naja fürs nächste bild werd ich ne abmachen hast schon recht


----------



## Son (13. Januar 2007)

fahne, aufkleber, sattelklemme weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (13. Januar 2007)

thx, wie gesagt sattelklemme kommt, Hope hat noch net geliefert 
Welchen aufkleber meinstn du? Und Fahne kommt auch weg habt mich ja überedet ^^


----------



## Son (13. Januar 2007)

das weib, das crankbros ding und evtl. das am steuerrohr


----------



## l0st (13. Januar 2007)

das wird solangsam zu viel rotwürd pedale wieder schwarze machen un in rot nur klemme+bremsgriff un von der gabel die sticker runter.un den kettenstrebenschutz weg.sonst sehr schön


----------



## [email protected] (13. Januar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> So hier erstmal meins. Kommt noch Rote Hope Sattelklemme  und nen Roter Gripstopper dann ist es fertig fürs Jahr 2007. Partliste schreib ich wenn Bedarf ist.



-alle aufkleber bis auf den agent am steuerrohr weg (auch gabel und felgen)
-anderen sattel
-fahne weg

und sattelklemme wird ja noch gemacht.

aber ansonsten schon schön.


----------



## dragonflyer (13. Januar 2007)

thx, so aufkleber sind weg bis aufs steuerrohr, da wirds mit den anderen roten teilen besser aussehen. 

@ [email protected] auf der Felge das ist aufgelasert oder so, sind jedenfalls keine Aufkleber  und die hätte ich eh gelassen


----------



## Bernie123456789 (13. Januar 2007)

ich mag rote naben lieber als rote pedale... trotzdem sehr schick


----------



## -lo2- (14. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Cooper. Ich weiß, dass noch viel drann gemacht werden muss  Hab hier schon den Wethepeople Warp Surpreme Sattel rumliegen,Wethepeople Royal Cranks und eine Shadow Interlock v2. Kettenblatt wird 247 deathstar oder das Revell Superlight. Pedalen dachte ich an diese Eastern teile für ~30 in gold. Lenker und Vorbau kommt warscheinlich das 247 Suicide Kit. Mein Problem ist das ich bis auf die Nc-17 Empire Pro keine Sattelstütze mit 26,8mm Klemmaß gefunden hab die ~30 kostet. Achja... vielleicht kommt zu meinem Geburtstag noch ne Federgabel drann aber weiß noch nicht ob ich eine will 
Könnt ja mal schreiben was ihr zu dem Aufbau sagt.


----------



## Son (14. Januar 2007)

mit den neuen teilen wird es sicher geil!
es gibt shims von 25,4 auf 26,8, da kannste jede bmx-stütze nehmen


----------



## abi1988 (14. Januar 2007)

ich würd am cooper ncoh ne andere klemme ranmachen des silber find ich passt nicht ins bild und warum enie mit spanner machst so oft dien sattel raus????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (14. Januar 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> ich würd am cooper ncoh ne andere klemme ranmachen des silber find ich passt nicht ins bild und warum enie mit spanner machst so oft dien sattel raus????



ja kommt auf jedenfall noch eine goldene klemme drann (pedalen werden auf jedenfall gold und sollte ich das revell kb nehmen wird das auch gold. später kommt dann vielleicht auch noch n goldener chrisking  )
sattel mach ich schon öfters raus aber warscheinlich kommt ne inbus sattelstütze


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2007)

übertreibs nicht mit dem gold. sattelklemme und kb ok, aber nicht auch noch pedale.


----------



## abi1988 (14. Januar 2007)

jo pedale sehen dann au nimmer schön aus wen se verkratz sin
wenn dann würd ich evtl noch goldene naben verbauen
dann hast des ganze gold nicht so mittig am bike angebracht und ales auf einem fleck


----------



## -lo2- (14. Januar 2007)

Ja goldene Naben wollt ich auch... aber das dauert noch bis die kommen 
Hm... stimmt schon das das dann ne Menge gold wär... denke ma ich fahr zum Laden hin wenn ich alles hab und halte die Pedalen mal in schwarz und in gold drann... dann seh ich was besser passt


----------



## Agen~UrBan (14. Januar 2007)

@ -lo2-: Also zu den 24seven lenker,...habsch selber dran und ich find ihn richtig geil,...wobei meiner is in ursprungsform und der musss dringend gekürzt werden!!!! Aber der [email protected] hat recht,...net übertreiben mit den bling-bling parts sonts wirds zu überladen und pedalen,....hm da würde mir das geld echt leid tun,...drei ma gefahrn und schon sind se "silber"!!! Wollt mir auch erst die Eastern in rot holn aba ich lass es lieba und spar das geld für andere sachen! 
Trotzdem schönes bike und wenn federgabel bitte nix billiges! 

greetz


----------



## dragonflyer (17. Januar 2007)

so ab heute neue Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Januar 2007)

sexy


----------



## abi1988 (17. Januar 2007)

ich hoff das meine auch endlich kommt fü rmein fully hope hat grad glaub bissl lieferschwierigkeiten was den kleinkram angeht................


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Januar 2007)

ich konnts nicht mehr abwarten.. gabel ist eigentilch für s orange.. da fehlt aber noch s vorderrad.. und hinterrad ist geliehen vom kumpel ^^


----------



## hardtail rider (21. Januar 2007)

nice bis aufs hinterrad.... will jetz auch entlich mein trinity fertig haben*heul*


----------



## abi1988 (21. Januar 2007)

die gabel ist geil würd ich mir gern in mien orange pflanzen anstatt der sherman aber kein geld ..........
welche argyl isn das???


----------



## Bernie123456789 (21. Januar 2007)

die 318


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Januar 2007)

fährt sich super... am anfang weich und wird knüppelhart und kann noch härter... =) ich findse endgeil =)


----------



## Urlauber (22. Januar 2007)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> ich konnts nicht mehr abwarten.. gabel ist eigentilch für s orange.. da fehlt aber noch s vorderrad.. und hinterrad ist geliehen vom kumpel ^^



Das fahrrad is nen Fahrrad , aber das Auto is kein auto


----------



## hardtail rider (22. Januar 2007)

so jetzt von meinen 2 mal nen bild.... im trinity is jetzt nen dämpfer drin und nur noch der lenker und der steuersatz fehlen!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (22. Januar 2007)

coole sache auf jedenfall... wobei du bei deinem bikekalender ja schon ein wenig vorgeblättert hast ;-) was ist denn für nen dämpfer drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtail rider (22. Januar 2007)

da is jetzt nen manitou radium lusft dämpfer drin.... achja zum bewerten draufklicken ^^


----------



## -lo2- (22. Januar 2007)

Wollt meins mal mit dem neuen Sattel zeigen  und die Bremsleitung hab ich nu auch gekürtzt 

Bald kommt noch ein Bild mit neuen Kurbeln und so


----------



## l0st (23. Januar 2007)




----------



## 1lLu$ioN (23. Januar 2007)

lenker..^^^fahr doch was höheres wenn du probs mit rücken hast....


----------



## l0st (23. Januar 2007)

das is ja jetzt weg zur zeit also is es doch egal,so rollts geil also passt das schon


----------



## Son (23. Januar 2007)

tolle fahrräder auf der seite


----------



## Pesling (25. Januar 2007)

Nforcer seins  (bin frech)


----------



## Son (25. Januar 2007)

haut rein


----------



## -lo2- (25. Januar 2007)

ich mag brakeless nicht so aber das bike is derb geil 
verfällt die garantie nicht wenn man den rahmen lackiert? oder wenn man die ähm... da wo das rad reinkommt..  wegflext?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (25. Januar 2007)

ich dachte die zugführungen wurden auch entfernt?


----------



## CDRacer (25. Januar 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> ich dachte die zugführungen wurden auch entfernt?



Ja, ich geh davon aus, dass die am Hinterbau gemeint waren.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. Januar 2007)

wow.. is schon nen hammer ding  ... gibts denn was neues von dem prototypen =)?


----------



## Urlauber (25. Januar 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> Wollt meins mal mit dem neuen Sattel zeigen  und die Bremsleitung hab ich nu auch gekürtzt
> 
> Bald kommt noch ein Bild mit neuen Kurbeln und so



geiler Rockring, den gleichen hab ich auch


----------



## MTXR (26. Januar 2007)

übelst nice ! nur vll noch den minispacerturm weg  und mir granz schnell sagen, was das ür ne sattelstütze ist, wie viel die kostet, wo man die herbekommt und ob die auch in den smith rein passt ... danke


----------



## mistermongo (26. Januar 2007)

So ich poste jetzt auch noma mein orange. is momentan buastelle aber denke ma so donnerstag nächster woche wirds fertig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermongo (26. Januar 2007)

geändert werden bis donnerstag:
kubreln(royal crank), kettenblatt(estern bikes medusa light sprocket 30t), bremse(vorerst bis die 14mm adapter von agent da sind shimano alivio mit kool stop), sattelklemme(vorher noch entroster kaufen  )

dann später kommt nochn npj wonderbar, anderer sattel(welcher?)

und mach n bisschen mehr grün noch dran, (gableventilkappen, sattelklemme, kettenblatt ist grün, achsmuttern die kleinigkeiten halt)


----------



## Son (26. Januar 2007)

mit den änderungen siehts sicherlich gut aus


----------



## mistermongo (26. Januar 2007)

dank dank werd denn noma n pic reinstellen


----------



## Domas (28. Januar 2007)

genau 13 kg


[


----------



## Son (28. Januar 2007)

bierig


----------



## Slim_Shady (28. Januar 2007)

Das is ja man endgeil, lediglich die Aufkleber sind nich soo klasse aber trotzdem top!!


----------



## Urlauber (28. Januar 2007)

dunkelbierig!


----------



## Agen~UrBan (28. Januar 2007)

sabber


----------



## -lo2- (29. Januar 2007)

was sind ist das denn für ein lenker?


----------



## Son (29. Januar 2007)

npj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (29. Januar 2007)

bremsenlos


----------



## Domas (29. Januar 2007)

ja richtig


----------



## Pesling (31. Januar 2007)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> wow.. is schon nen hammer ding  ... gibts denn was neues von dem prototypen =)?



Nein, er hat nur die Scheibenbremsaufnahme abgeflext und die Ausfaller gekürzt, weil er nur HS33 fährt. Bremse ist nur abgebaut.


----------



## Bomber-Biker (31. Januar 2007)

Darf man den einfach was wegflexen oder umlackieren, ohne das die Garantie verfällt?


----------



## Slim_Shady (31. Januar 2007)

Nein, ich denke nicht...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (31. Januar 2007)

so nen kleines update 
-->bald wieder bremse und wieder den wethepeople slimseat....


----------



## Son (31. Januar 2007)

schick


----------



## hardtail rider (1. Februar 2007)

geil gelcihe felgen wahl wie ich und hab auch ne 8bal drann gehabt lol


----------



## Son (3. Februar 2007)

12,5 kg



danke an urle für lenker und gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (3. Februar 2007)

sehr geil!

BAFKETBALL


----------



## Urlauber (3. Februar 2007)

Beefcake Ball?


----------



## Son (3. Februar 2007)

mmmmh, beef


----------



## the agent (4. Februar 2007)

naja also n bisschen verändert hat es sich ja schon 






[/url][/IMG]

geändert wird noch sattel + stütze = sdg skylite und i-beam und gabel wird ne Gold Label


----------



## mistermongo (5. Februar 2007)

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/964/ffGdKs57_jpg mehr grün dran jetzt


----------



## l0st (5. Februar 2007)

hä?bild vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (5. Februar 2007)

diese sattelklemme :kotz:


----------



## mistermongo (5. Februar 2007)

joa die muss auch noch ganz ganz dringeng geändert werden...
@lost: musst drufklicken das mit dem bilder einfügen klappt ur jedes 5. mal


----------



## Son (5. Februar 2007)

da (ui is das groß)


----------



## Bomber-Biker (5. Februar 2007)

Schon ganz schick, nur mach noch die Sattelklemme und den Marzocchiaufkleber ab. Vielleicht noch Kappen lackieren oder ändern. Aber sonst


----------



## mistermongo (5. Februar 2007)

@son:  danke^^
@bb: dankeschöön


----------



## l0st (5. Februar 2007)

schigges ding nur klemme...ahja vorhin war da auch kein link...naja


----------



## Bernie123456789 (8. Februar 2007)

find die klemme gar nich so schlimm...allerdings find ich die dicke version wie an diesem rad schice...gibt die auch in halb so breit und das sieht nich schnlecht aus


----------



## mistermongo (8. Februar 2007)

hab die auch noch von früher also kommt hatl die umlackeirt in grün und dann passt.


----------



## Son (8. Februar 2007)

iiiih, neeee
aber is deine sache


----------



## l0st (9. Februar 2007)

hab ich grad gefunden,9,5kilo....







> 24" BMX jumper with 36 spokes - complete weight 9.500 kg
> 
> Es ist nicht einfach für einen 24" BMX jumper hochwertige Teile zu finden. Obwohl wenige Teile verbaut wurden, gibt es im Verhältnis viele Spezialkonstruktionen. Die Übersetzung beträgt 1 : 2.166
> 
> Das Bike ist "bombenstabil" und mit 36Loch BMX Naben aufgebaut. Alle Schrauben ab M5 sind aus Titanium. Der kleine Rockring ist ebanfalls aus Titanium.


sinnlos rad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (9. Februar 2007)

wie der eine klitschkobruder sagen würde: grauenchaft
was ist ein 24" bmx jumper?


----------



## MTXR (9. Februar 2007)

anderer sattel, vorne bremse weg und anderen lenker haste n feines dirträdchen auch wenn man über die lackierung streiten mag.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. Februar 2007)

Ist eindeutig Race. Nur dafür zu schwer und die Federgabel ist wohl mal mehr als fraglich.

@MTXR: Damit wirst du in dieser und in jeder ähnlichen Konfiguration nicht springen können!  

######
######

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Radel:
(Barends habe ich abgemacht, weil die original Plastikdingens kacke sind. Kommen andere dran. Gewicht ist noch mit ursprünglichen Barends.)






*PARTLIST UND GEWICHTE ZU MEINEM FLOW:*

Rahmen: Agent Bikes Mr. Flow (RAL 1023 verkehrsgelb) 2212g
Gabel: Manitou Gold Label 2 80mm 2373g

Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet schwarz 127g
Vorbau: Spank 2Timer 50mm 25.4mm 231g
Spacer: Storck Carbon 10mm & 5mm 7g
Lenker: Spank Bitch Stick 700mm 25.4mm 50mm 361g
Griffe: Odi Ruffian Lock-On 137g

Vorderrad
U-Scheiben: Messing 32 Stück 1g
Nippel: Sapim Alu 12mm schwarz 32 Stück 9g
Speichen: Sapim Race 240mm silber 16 Stück 85g
Speichen: Sapim Race 238mm silber 16 Stück 84g
Nabe: Chris King Front 20mm ISO Disc navy 32L 207g
Felge: Sun Single Track 24" 32L 539g
Felgenband: Zéfal Textil 17mm 11g
Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 160g
Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 517g

Hinterrad
U-Scheiben: Messing 36 Stück 1g
Nippel: Sapim Messing 12mm schwarz 36 Stück 32g
Speichen: Sapim Leader 226mm silber 18 Stück 105g
Speichen: Sapim Leader 228mm silber 18 Stück 107g
Nabe: Chris King BMX rear navy 36L & Stainless Steel Cog 13T 359g
Felge: Atomlab Trailpimp DHR 24" 36L 650g
Felgenband: Zéfal Textil 17mm 12g
Schlauch: Schwalbe AV10 161g
Reifen: Schwalbe Table-Top 24 x 2.25 532g

Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XT BL-M739 81g
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit Ultimate 183g
Bremszug: Nokon Konkavex schwarz 47g

Sattel: We The People Slim Seat 266g
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 31,6 x 367mm schwarz 220g
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip-Lock 44g

Kurbel: We The People Royal Crank USA-BB, Titan-Achse, 165mm, sw. 1078g
Kettenblatt: Superstar Pimp Sprocket 28T schwarz 98g
Kette: KMC Premium Chain Z510HX 297g
Pedale: Wellgo MG-1 schwarz Industriegelagert 375g
Kettenspanner: selbstgemacht 47g

Gesamt: 11756g


----------



## Agen~UrBan (10. Februar 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> hab ich grad gefunden,9,5kilo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will nur die felgen,...den rest könnt ihr ham!  aba schlagen müsste man ihn! V-Break an so schnuggeligen Elox Felgen!!!! Ich würd mir eher n Finger abhacken!!!!


----------



## Domas (10. Februar 2007)

naja, wennde das rad nicht brakeless fahren willst, und nur hinten ne bremse bleibt dir eh nix über. der rahmen hat nur v brake...


----------



## abi1988 (10. Februar 2007)

also der könnte nochbissl sparen 
bremse ab und den minispacerturm weg machen ...........
aber leute was ist das fpr eine gabel????
ne dj mit angeschweisten cantis und ich glaub bei der gabel is auncoh ptenzial as gewicht angeht ist doch ne dj oder täusch ich mich


----------



## LukGande (10. Februar 2007)

anderer sattel nur hinten ne bremse anderer lenker und die sticker vom ragemn dan ok aber so ...bäähh


----------



## -lo2- (10. Februar 2007)

hab mir jetzt mal mehr oder weniger spontan ne dirtjumper3 geholt da ich sie recht günstig gefunden hab...


----------



## Bomber-Biker (10. Februar 2007)

Coole Aufkleber, hast du die von Agent!Bikes?? oder machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (10. Februar 2007)

hab ich einfach von nem bekannten machen lassen... der hat ne werbeagentur... daher war das kein problem


----------



## l0st (10. Februar 2007)

sehr schönes rad!


----------



## hardtail rider (10. Februar 2007)

sry geht garnet... finds net so dolle


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (10. Februar 2007)

ich finds auch sehr geil.. wieviel federweg?


----------



## -lo2- (10. Februar 2007)

80mm hab die aber schon so gekauft... 
bald kommen noch wethepeople royal cranks wenn ichs endlich ma hinkriege mir n kettenblatt zu holen...


----------



## Urlauber (11. Februar 2007)

boa, mit royals schaut es dann wirklich geil aus!
Geomatrie mit der Gabel schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (11. Februar 2007)

jooaahh.. richtig lecker...


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meins, heute vorerst fertig geworden =) 




Updates in meiner Gallerie 

PS: und direkt noch eine Frage, die Kettenspanner sind etwas zu weit für das Ausfallende, dadurch zieht der eine sich schief, habe versucht den irgendwie zu richten, aber das verzieht sich immer wieder :\ Großartig damit beschäftigt habe ich mich noch nicht, aber vllt. kann mir jemand sagen wie man das Problem am besten lösen kann ?



sehe gerade dass ich was unsauber gearbeitet habe, aber konnt ekeinen löschen button inner galerie finden oO ...


----------



## l0st (15. Februar 2007)

der is unterm bild...da gehst du auf foto ändern und dann setzt ein häckchen bei löschen


schönes rad!


----------



## renöd (15. Februar 2007)

@Ch4rMiN: nettes Bike !Was denn da im Vorderad ?Ne March???
und bei deinem Kettenspanner, da würd ich stumpf ne Feile ansetzen und mir das zurechtfeilen...


----------



## Ch4rMiN (15. Februar 2007)

danke  ja das is ne march, die hat mir mal nen kumpel ins vorderrad gehangen und seitdem hab ich se immer dabei  
hm mit ner Feile ? es liegt ja dadran dass das aufallende zu dünn ist bzw.  die "kerbe" im kettenspanner zu groß, ich glaube da komm ich mit feilen nicht wirklich weit , oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## renöd (15. Februar 2007)

ich würd die Breite deines Ausfallendes(bissi mehr rechts und links ) in das teil was da anliegt neu reinfeilen...
müsste funzen hab mal eben fix was in dein pic gemalt ...ich hoffe du verstehst was ich mein





das jetzt nur ungefär angedeutet...

PS. :Find dein Bike echt nett ...bis auf die March ;-)  lol


----------



## Ch4rMiN (16. Februar 2007)

Danke, werde ich mal versuchen 

Ja die March, passte farblich besser zum alten Rad , mal sehen ob sie demnächst zu Hause bleiben muss


----------



## Son (16. Februar 2007)

*Marge!!!*


----------



## Ch4rMiN (17. Februar 2007)

ja is mir auch  gestern aufgefallen  und ich schreibs dann auch noch falsch obwohl ich simpsons gucker bin xD voll schlimm  ^^
Marge, Marge, Marge


----------



## Domas (17. Februar 2007)

hab mich schon die ganze zeit gefragt was ihr mit march meint...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Februar 2007)




----------



## MiWiDa (17. Februar 2007)

Chris aka CDRacer aka der Betrunkene sagt, ein schönes Rad, sollte man einen drauf heben


----------



## -lo2- (17. Februar 2007)

sehr nice


----------



## Son (18. Februar 2007)

MiWiDa schrieb:


> Chris aka CDRacer aka der Betrunkene sagt, ein schönes Rad, sollte man einen drauf heben



ich hab dickenst einer drauf gehoben!!!!!


----------



## hardtail rider (18. Februar 2007)

mein trinity entlich fertig!


----------



## Son (18. Februar 2007)

vr bremse? und ein besseres foto wäre toll
sieht aber schon ganz gut aus


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (18. Februar 2007)

ist der dämpfer so kurz oder wieso ist der schlitten ganz unten?


----------



## sUns*shAdoW (18. Februar 2007)

soo... hier noch ein letztes Bild von meinem Orange... bin jetzt endgültig aufs Bmx umgestiegen.

Ich bleib weiterhin im Forum... aber das Orange wird erstmal verkauft  





sry für die schlechte Quali... Handy Cam halt.

viel Spaß noch euch allen, schön zu sehen wie weit sich die Agent!Bikes bis jetzt verbreitet haben


----------



## hardtail rider (19. Februar 2007)

vr bremse liegt bei mir im zimmer is nervig weil ich mit dem halt so dirten tu und dann sind barpins schwul wegen vorderm kabel... schlitte is so wie er gekomme is ^^ lol... ne ka die gabel hat halt 145mm oder so ka...
greez mo

ps schickes orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!egeng!tter (20. Februar 2007)




----------



## hardtail rider (20. Februar 2007)

sehr schicken orange!!
so jezt mal nen besseres bild von meinem Trinity!!




zum bewerten einfach draufklicken ^^
greez mo


----------



## Son (20. Februar 2007)

sehr schön, nur beim orange würde ne rote sattelklemme gut kommen und beim trintiy ne schlichtere


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (20. Februar 2007)

oha das orange ist ja mal endgeil.. glaub das werden auch meine nächsten reifen =) nur doof das die sich so im gewicht unterscheiden =(


----------



## Bomber-Biker (20. Februar 2007)

Das Orange hat sssssssseeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrr viel Style, sieht echt geil aus, nur die Aufkleber an der Gabel gefällen mir nicht.


----------



## dragonflyer (21. Februar 2007)

Das Orange gefällt mir auch vom Style her (schwarz/rot eben  )
Werde wenns Wetter passt am Freitag mal nach langer Zeit wieder radln und mal nen aktuelles Foto von meinem Orange machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (22. Februar 2007)

wie wenns wetter passt?? bei uns scheint seit 5 tagen die sonne...  nur gestern hats ein wenig geregnet


----------



## dragonflyer (22. Februar 2007)

naja man weiß ja nie  aber denke mal wenn ich morgen meine cam net vergesse gibts morgen ein neues bild


----------



## Kettenbruch (23. Februar 2007)

so, hier mal meins !








eigenbau-bashguard




und eigenbau-peg (was jedoch schon wieder abmontiert wurde) 

in planung:
neue sattelstueze + sattel
eventuell ne identiti gabel
neues vorderrad

MfG Kette


----------



## Son (24. Februar 2007)

sattel und stütze geht mal garnicht, sonst sehr schön


----------



## Kettenbruch (24. Februar 2007)

sagte ja schon dass die abkommen, ist nur ne notloesung


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2007)

dito


----------



## l0st (24. Februar 2007)

irgendwas stört mich da sehr,das sieht so komisch aus?


----------



## Domas (24. Februar 2007)

andere pedale, sattel, stütze, vorne 24" schwarz(oder is das schon 24"?), rockringding da ab, spacer unterm vorbau weg+ schaft kürzen, dezenteren vorbau, lenker kürzen, schwarze griffe, andere barends... dann PERFEKT!


----------



## Kettenbruch (24. Februar 2007)

-sattel und stueze kommen ab.
-ROCKRING BLEIBT... hab den ja net umsonst gebaut
-vorbau passt, lenker auch
-schaft bleibt lang, da ne andere gabel reinkommt, und da wird der schaft gekuerzt

was hast du gegen meine barends ??


----------



## Domas (24. Februar 2007)

- jau is kla
- wozu genau?
- was das fürn vorbau? zu klobig für das sonst recht filigrane rad finde ich.
- alles klar

sind schäbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (24. Februar 2007)

is glaub ich der a!b vorbau


----------



## Kettenbruch (24. Februar 2007)

ich habe den bashguard gebaut, da ich beim rock'n'roll an nem cooping oft mit dem zahnrad aufschlage und so mein zahnrad gekruemmt habe. 
nun will ich aber net wieder eins schrotten  
Der bashguard ist wirklich bomb-proof  

P.S.: Vorbau: Blackspire 500


----------



## dragonflyer (25. Februar 2007)

der smith ist net schlecht bis aufs peg undn sattel

mal was Offtopic:  Hat manchmal jemand nen Satz Adapter fürn Orange über? Also die Adapter von den Ausfallenden. Weil meine Gewinde hin sind. Und bei Agent kanns ja noch etwas dauern bis da wieder was bestellbar ist  
Bräuchte die Adapter für Achsdurchmesser von 10mm.


----------



## mistermongo (25. Februar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> der smith ist net schlecht bis aufs peg undn sattel
> 
> mal was Offtopic:  Hat manchmal jemand nen Satz Adapter fürn Orange über? Also die Adapter von den Ausfallenden. Weil meine Gewinde hin sind. Und bei Agent kanns ja noch etwas dauern bis da wieder was bestellbar ist
> Bräuchte die Adapter für Achsdurchmesser von 10mm.



Hey dragonflyer! Ich ha auch schon vor 3 wochen bestellt und weißt du wie lange das dauern wird und warum das so lange dauert?


----------



## AhOi! (25. Februar 2007)

mistermongo schrieb:


> Hey dragonflyer! Ich ha auch schon vor 3 wochen bestellt und weißt du wie lange das dauern wird und warum das so lange dauert?



Was haste denn genau bestellt?


----------



## dragonflyer (26. Februar 2007)

@mistermongo warum weiß ich so grob, aber ich erzähls net, wollen die Agent Leute bestimmt auch et das es alle Mann erfahren 

@AhOi! hab dir ne PN zurückgeschickt


----------



## Son (26. Februar 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> @mistermongo warum weiß ich so grob, aber ich erzähls net, wollen die Agent Leute bestimmt auch et das es alle Mann erfahren



ja, lass mal lieber


----------



## dragonflyer (26. Februar 2007)

@ Son Meine rede   hätte es auch net gesagt


----------



## soul-biker (26. Februar 2007)

den grund kennen ja schon einige aber was mich mehr interessiert ab wann man wieder mit einem direkten service rechnen kann, da ich langsam mal die neue bremsaufnahme fürn flow bräuchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (26. Februar 2007)

wenn das eh alle wissen warum dürfens dann betroffene nicht wissen wasn das?


----------



## LukGande (26. Februar 2007)

war ma des vom lost jetzt meins ma sagen sry wegen schlechter quali von pics is vom handy


----------



## Kettenbruch (26. Februar 2007)

gefaellt


----------



## LukGande (26. Februar 2007)

sobald ich eine ordentliche cam zur hand habe folgen bessere pics mercü


----------



## mistermongo (27. Februar 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> wenn das eh alle wissen warum dürfens dann betroffene nicht wissen wasn das?


Habs schon erfahren.. aber trotzdem danke..aber trotzdem sollten agent nutzer irgendwie dadrüber informiert werden das das ganze etwas länger dauern kann. 
@luki: sabba
Aho!: ich hab mir 14mm adapter bestellt hinten für die bremse


----------



## Döner (27. Februar 2007)

So hier mal mein cooper. ich weiß es sind nicht die hammer parts






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukGande (27. Februar 2007)

haja anderen laufrradsatz andere stütze und wäre shcon besser


----------



## Slim_Shady (28. Februar 2007)

Soo ich will auch mal wieder^^


----------



## Son (28. Februar 2007)

fääääät


----------



## CDRacer (28. Februar 2007)

Ja mittlerweile doch durchaus hübsch anzuschauen.


----------



## Kettenbruch (28. Februar 2007)

@ Slim_Shady: sehr schoenes teil !

- wie faehrt sich die gabel ? hab vor mir die auch zu holen.


----------



## Slim_Shady (28. Februar 2007)

Also anfangs is es echt derbe schwer mit Manual und so, weil das baut so tief wie nen BMX... Aber nach einiger Zeit fährt man sich damit ein, dann is sie endgeil!


----------



## dragonflyer (1. März 2007)

so hab heute mein Projekt Bremsaufnahmenadapter reparieren beendet und das ist dabei rausgekommen.






Da alle 4 Gewinde kaputt waren musste ich eine billige Lösung finden. Ok es ist keine Serienlösung da es zsehr aufwendig ist die muttern hinten zu befestigen, aber ich bin damit zufrieden. Und es hält besser als die kurzen Schräubchen. Habe mir trotzdem ein neues paar Adapter bestellt als Ersatzteil. Werde ich reinbauen wenn ich das HR bei gelegenheit mal wieder draußen habe. Aber ich werde weiterhin auch bei den neuen Adaptern diese Variante bevorzugen. Leider geht es bei mir net auf der anderen Seite. Weiß net obs bei Singlespeed Naben gehen würde, aber auf der Seite vom Antrieb gehen die Gewinde eh nicht so kaputt.

Lange Rede , kurzer Sinn. 

Es ist halt eine gute Lösung, wenn der Platz ausreicht 

grüße dragonflyer


----------



## abi1988 (1. März 2007)

ich hab das genau so gelöst nur das ich mir für die außenseite ncoh viereckige platten angefertigt h ab als unterlegscheiben also mit den zwei löchern.
bei mir hälts jetzt auhc wunderbar, nur bis ich es bemerkt hatt hat es mir das ausfallende schon ca 2-3mm aufgehebelt gehabt aber stellt kein problem da bis jetzt und mit muttern hält es wunderbar und wird auch nie mehr anders gefahren


----------



## -lo2- (1. März 2007)

Hab jetzt endlich ein Kettenblatt bekommen  Jetzt mit neuer Kette, Kettenblatt, Kurbeln und Griffen  zum geburtstag kommt dann ein neues Hinterrad.


----------



## mistermongo (1. März 2007)

sitzt das hr da irgendwie bisschen schief drinne?! 
ansonsten eignetlich ganz schön nur der vorbau und lenker passt irgendwie nicht..naja und die sticker der gabel halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonflyer (2. März 2007)

oder eine mega achte 

nee aber schöner cooper


----------



## -lo2- (2. März 2007)

naja also das hinterrad ist nicht festgemacht  das gewinde an der hinterradachse ist tot ^^  hab heut aber ne neue achse reingebaut. fährt sich jetzt richtig geil mit den bmx kurbeln und so. 
hinten ist schon ne dicke 8 drinn aber zum geburtstag gibts n neues hinterrad (nope/sun mtx) und lenker und vorbau bleibt auch genau wie die aufkleber an der gabel


----------



## -lo2- (3. März 2007)

ok bin jetzt das erste mal richtig street gefahren und mir is heute gleich ein lager von den kurbeln zermosht...  weiß einer woran das liegen kann??


----------



## dragonflyer (3. März 2007)

was für kurbeln hast du und welche lagerart?


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (4. März 2007)

Hmm aLsO
IcH Kriq jeTZ auch ein orange.
Wie findet ihr das Oranqe


----------



## dragonflyer (4. März 2007)

der Orange ist der beste Streetrahmen überhaupt finde ich  hast also nix falsch gemacht. Fühlt sich aber auch im Dirt wohl. 
Einzige schwachstelle ist der bremsaufnahmenadapter aber wir haben ja schon verschiedene Lösungen gepostet wie man es beheben kann


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (4. März 2007)

HeY DaNKe DiR


----------



## Slim_Shady (4. März 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> der Orange ist der beste Streetrahmen überhaupt finde ich  hast also nix falsch gemacht. Fühlt sich aber auch im Dirt wohl.
> Einzige schwachstelle ist der bremsaufnahmenadapter aber wir haben ja schon verschiedene Lösungen gepostet wie man es beheben kann



Genau, brakeless


----------



## -lo2- (4. März 2007)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> was für kurbeln hast du und welche lagerart?



sind euro bb lager mit wethepeople royal cranks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukGande (6. März 2007)

aktuelles pic ...war mal im lost jetzte mein zweitrad


----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. März 2007)

JO!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (6. März 2007)

bremshebel selfmade ? nettes ding


----------



## LukGande (7. März 2007)

ja der bremshebel war von so nem kiderfahrrad ich hab den dan halt noch gebogen is voll perfekt so für einen finger


----------



## dragonflyer (7. März 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> sind euro bb lager mit wethepeople royal cranks



ja dann wundert es mich nicht. meine haben auch net lange gehalten.  
hab mir dann us-bb geholt da ich vohrer diesen adapter drinne hatte. aber da du ja nur euro-bb nehmen kannst würde ich dir empfehlen andere Lager zu nehmen die von Mankind oder so. musst aber aufpassen wegen achsdurchmesser. vielleicht hat da hier jemand erfahrung mit.


----------



## Bernie123456789 (7. März 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> zum geburtstag gibts n neues hinterrad (nope/sun mtx)



lieber rhyno lite 
sind stabiler und leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (8. März 2007)

11,927 Kilogramm.


----------



## Son (8. März 2007)

F!ckn oi!


----------



## Domas (8. März 2007)

so muss das!  (schöner sattel)


----------



## hardtail rider (9. März 2007)

was fährst hinten für speichen? und was is des für ne felge vorne?
finds sehr geil obwohl die hintere felge die optik bissle stöhrt ...
greez


----------



## -lo2- (9. März 2007)

Bernie123456789 schrieb:


> lieber rhyno lite
> sind stabiler und leicht



is jetzt wieder ne singletrack geworden...  

kennt einer die snafu euro bb lager?? könnte die bei uns kompl. (also 4 lager, lagerschalen und ein großer spacer) für ca 30 bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. März 2007)

Ich glaub hardtail rider hat den CDRacer gemeint. Da sieht es so aus, als ob beide Felgen D521 wären. Die hintere ist nur runtergebremst und weil das CD-Felgen sind, lässt isch das schwer erkennen. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## CDRacer (9. März 2007)

Hinten ist wie schon richtig erkannt eine D521, Speichen sind Iron Fist. Gibts über G&S BMX, Bigboysports oder BMO. Vorne ist eine DT Swiss E540.
Die Hintere Felge ist wirklich optisch nicht so ansprechend, da kommt wenn zuviel Geld da ist mal eine neue EX721 in schwarz vielleicht.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (9. März 2007)

Ach, die hält doch. Für das Schmankerl würde ich kein unnötiges Geld ausgeben.


----------



## dragonflyer (9. März 2007)

So mal meins in seiner soweit letzten ausbaustufe:







Bewerten -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/346112

Wie ich finde das schönste Bild was ich jemals von meinem Orange gemacht habe.


----------



## Biker4ever (10. März 2007)

Hi,
will auch mal mein Agent!Bikes Orange vorstellen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/346323

Alle mal gucken! 

dragonflyer nettes bike respekt  


-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (10. März 2007)

so ists besser:


----------



## dragonflyer (10. März 2007)

bike4ever thx deins ist aber auch geil


----------



## renöd (10. März 2007)

nice !beide räder !
Zu geil das auf den Worms Downhill steht lol (ich weiss warums da steht nicht erschlagen)
Fahr mit denen mal DH hehe


----------



## Biker4ever (10. März 2007)

xD jo das steht da wegen den Karkassen ne weil die echt voll fett sind


----------



## Biker4ever (10. März 2007)

Son schrieb:


> so ists besser:



Hehe danke !  
wusste nich wie das geht oder habs vergessen ich doofman
gib mal pls deine icQ nummer


----------



## Son (11. März 2007)

icq nummer steht im profil


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. März 2007)

uiui.. nettes ding... is das ne thomson sattelstütze?


----------



## Biker4ever (15. März 2007)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> uiui.. nettes ding... is das ne thomson sattelstütze?



Jap issses Federleicht das Teil 

hat so geile Rillen an den seiten


----------



## AhOi! (22. März 2007)

So dala kurz vor vollendung....
Griffe werden noch im gleichen Farbton der Gabel angepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (23. März 2007)

schöönes radl!
is das bei dir und wenn ja, warum stehen da 1328er kästen?? vom b-day noch?


----------



## hardtail rider (23. März 2007)

mhm... bissle zu bunt... aber sonst sehr geil! 26 is besser oder??


----------



## Munich-Biker (23. März 2007)

jo sind noch vom geburtstag und ich hörte sie sind noch nicht leer...


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2007)

sattelstütze, sattelklemme und reifen würd ich tauschen. ansonsten noch die gabel schwarz lackieren, dann wäre es mMn perfekt.


----------



## AhOi! (23. März 2007)

Reifen sind neu und bleiben.. Gabel bleibt auch so..Griffe kommen noch in der Farbe.. dann noch son ledersattel (Brave Trickster) und fertich..(retro Style halt) Sattelklemme bleibt.. (Schnellspanner für Biergartentouren);

Weiß noch nich ob 26 geiler is.. im moment schneits bei uns (so ein mist)

Jap Bier is noch vom B-Day... will ja noch einen Vernichtungsabend machen..
Basti weiß ja schon bescheid.. hähä


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2007)

sattelklemme ok, das mit biergarten ist verständlich 
gabel geht auch in ordnung, das mit den griffen hab ich überlesen.
Reifen gefallen mir halt rein optisch nicht, wegen der ganzen Schrift drauf. Cleanere Optik ist mir da lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (23. März 2007)

wozu gibs nen edding?   ma gucken...


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2007)

auch ne idee. ich denk mal live wirds mir besser gefallen als aufm bild, mal die weisswurstsession abwarten.


----------



## hardtail rider (24. März 2007)

2 neue bilder von meinen beiden...









berwerten bitte draufklicken....
greez


----------



## sunrims (24. März 2007)

hi
das is mal mein agent, is noch im auf bzw. umbau  
wird noch singlespeed, anderer sattel(eastern) neue griffe und die sattelstütz schwarz umlackieren.


ride on.

mfg


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (25. März 2007)

ui geile teile bis jetzt hier auf der seite... hier mal ein aktuelles von mir


----------



## l0st (25. März 2007)

sehr geil!


----------



## abi1988 (25. März 2007)

wie fährt sich dei argyl im orange psychogrinser????
denn ich will mir auch ne neue gabel holen, weil mir des ständige gehackel beim travel sys der sherman auf dei eier geht. mein favorit ist ne argyl aber mcih würde mal interessieren wie sich die so im orange fährt und auch wie sich die geo macht.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (26. März 2007)

gabel fährt sich spitze für ne federgabel wenn man die compression ganz drin hat auch straff und die geo würd ich mal meinen ist beim orange mit 100mm sowieso am besten weil sonst das oberrohr nen bisschen... nun ja


----------



## abi1988 (26. März 2007)

ist dann die 318 was du hast weil die 302 ha tja nur zugstufe un du redest ja von druckstufe oder täusch ich mich???


----------



## Deleted 8887 (26. März 2007)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> 
> berwerten bitte draufklicken....
> greez



Schon mal ordentlich auf den Sattel geflogen oder gesehen, wie sich jemand an so nem Teil schneidet? ..Ich wünsche es keinem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (27. März 2007)

des spacertürmchen würd mir mehr angst machen


----------



## LukGande (27. März 2007)

Doena2000 schrieb:


> Schon mal ordentlich auf den Sattel geflogen oder gesehen, wie sich jemand an so nem Teil schneidet? ..Ich wünsche es keinem!



bis auf den spacer turm richtig geil


----------



## mistermongo (28. März 2007)

boah komm da mit dem spacer turm einma zu nosedive auf dann aber halleluja...mach den weg ey..und n anderer sattel bitte...kurbeln erscheinen zeimlich klumpig ab rim großen und gnazen zeimlich geil


----------



## the agent (28. März 2007)

ich finds geil!, p.s. sobald meine gold label da is kommt neues pic von meinem cooper seit scho ma gespannt


----------



## the agent (29. März 2007)

[/url][/IMG]
so da is das bild, besseres kommt am hellichen tag


----------



## hardtail rider (30. März 2007)

ja spacer turm is nur weil vlt nen neuer rahmen kommt sattel is genial!! find den viel besser


----------



## DerRenz (30. März 2007)

Hab ein bischen mit Farbe gespielt...


----------



## abi1988 (30. März 2007)

nicht schlecht sieht sauber gemacht aus aber bitte den sattel en stück rein


----------



## hardtail rider (1. April 2007)

kleines update von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (1. April 2007)

hui hui.. schöneres bild auf jedenfall :liebe:
was ist das denn für eine sattelstütze?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (2. April 2007)

Fertig.

Klick für große Ansicht


----------



## Son (2. April 2007)

heisssss


----------



## l0st (3. April 2007)

rahmen nutte 

geil!hats geklappt mit dem tape?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (3. April 2007)

Nee hab ich nich gemacht
einfach n stück linear slic ohne kappen genommen
klappt ganz gut
ich kann gut dosieren und blockieren auch für abubaca und so


----------



## hardtail rider (3. April 2007)

@pSyChOgRiNsEr is ne eastern bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hstguy (3. April 2007)

gibts das bild auch noch aus ner ordentlichen perspektive?


----------



## >>Bullet<< (3. April 2007)

Ja. Jetzt schon 
Klick für große Ansicht


----------



## hstguy (3. April 2007)

sehr nice!!! so wollte ich das sehen! gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Son (3. April 2007)

jau, sehr schick!!
bei mir gibts auch bald updates


----------



## DerRenz (3. April 2007)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Ja. Jetzt schon
> Klick für große Ansicht



Gefällt sehr gut...


----------



## hardtail rider (3. April 2007)

>>Bullet<< schrieb:


> Ja. Jetzt schon
> Klick für große Ansicht



geil und so


----------



## Kettenbruch (3. April 2007)

umwerfend


----------



## hardtail rider (4. April 2007)

wieder nen kleines update
alter sattel wieder drauf und noch weniger aufkleber^^


----------



## >>Bullet<< (4. April 2007)

endlich ein normaler sattel 
schön


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

geputzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (4. April 2007)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> wieder nen kleines update
> alter sattel wieder drauf und noch weniger aufkleber^^



hachja, ein draum!

funghi deym ihm seins ist auch nice! allerdings wäre ein kleinerer, schwarzer sattel, der dann auch noch ganz unten ist nicht zu verachten


----------



## Funghi (4. April 2007)

h0r57 schrieb:


> hachja, ein draum!
> 
> funghi deym ihm seins ist auch nice! allerdings wäre ein kleinerer, schwarzer sattel, der dann auch noch ganz unten ist nicht zu verachten



runter geht ja noch. Jo, aber nur wegen Optik neuen Sattel is es mir nich wert, der is noch so gut wie neu...


----------



## bodoreider (9. April 2007)




----------



## abi1988 (9. April 2007)

sind das schwalbe big appel oder was für reifen gibts ncoh mit so leutstreifen?


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (9. April 2007)

Hey cannondale chase 2 wie viel willstn dafür haben


----------



## Son (9. April 2007)

DirT PrO 4 U schrieb:


> Hey cannondale chase 2 wie viel willstn dafür haben



watt is???


----------



## the agent (9. April 2007)

@ SON : ich bin schwer der annahme das er die signatur von abi1988 gemeint hat


----------



## Son (9. April 2007)

achso, da wird mir einiges klarer


----------



## bodoreider (9. April 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> sind das schwalbe big appel oder was für reifen gibts ncoh mit so leutstreifen?



ja sind schwalbe big appel gehen sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker4ever (10. April 2007)

Hehe ich bin dann jez mal in winterberg 
mache für 3tage urlaub!
Ich mach dann mal neue pics von meinem Agentbikes Orange mit neuen Updates 

BIs dann

RiDe On BikeRs ;-)


----------



## Son (11. April 2007)

bald ists wieder fit


----------



## Domas (11. April 2007)

nice!


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (11. April 2007)

ends gaiL


----------



## Domas (11. April 2007)

mache aber etz doch noch braends schwarz, beisst sich doch zu sehr ^^


----------



## CDRacer (11. April 2007)

4 Agenten, vorn beginnend, fashizzel seins, urlaubers, meins und zuletzt bastis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (12. April 2007)

geiiiiiiiiiiiiil!!!


----------



## Domas (12. April 2007)

hot shiat!


----------



## Domas (12. April 2007)

kurz geupdatet. klick 4 vote!


----------



## hardtail rider (12. April 2007)

den rahmen vom basti und david will i auch haben *heul*


----------



## abi1988 (12. April 2007)

bin ich blind, odr warum seh ich keine veränderung zum ersten bild?


----------



## CDRacer (12. April 2007)

abi1988 schrieb:


> bin ich blind, odr warum seh ich keine veränderung zum ersten bild?



barends schwarz.


----------



## Domas (12. April 2007)

hahahaaaaa, und natürlich die schrift vom reifen mit edding geschwärzt! was man allerdings nicht sehen kann, da ichs aufm alten bild mit paint weggemacht hatte!


----------



## AhOi! (13. April 2007)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> den rahmen vom basti und david will i auch haben *heul*



gemach gemach...


----------



## hardtail rider (13. April 2007)

hehe.... naja ich bin leider eher etwas ungeduldig ^^
naja mal sohn klenes update von mir... heute abend kommst noch mit anderm vorderrad!



zum bewerten einfach draufklicken!
greez


----------



## hardtail rider (13. April 2007)

so jetzt mal mit vorderrad und so.... 
sattel und stütze werden noch geändert!
neu is sattelklemme und lrs!



greez mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (13. April 2007)

mit anderem sattel und underer stütze bestimmt seehr nice


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (13. April 2007)

**** schauT des heftig aus.
 Wie wärs mit nem Porn King SaTTeL ?


----------



## Deleted 8887 (14. April 2007)

CDRacer schrieb:


> 4 Agenten, vorn beginnend, fashizzel seins, urlaubers, meins und zuletzt bastis.





Ein Bild, auf dem man etwas erkennt, hätte es auch getan.


----------



## bodoreider (14. April 2007)

beseres pic


----------



## mountainlion (16. April 2007)

bist sicher?

und was für reifen sind das? schwalbe supermoto


----------



## Deleted 8887 (17. April 2007)

Big Apple...steht doch drauf


----------



## bodoreider (17. April 2007)

ok ok schaut ma in meine Galerie und bewertet das was euch gefällt will jetzt ne noch eins rein stellen


----------



## the agent (18. April 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

so muss ein pic aussehen  klick to vote 


Benny


----------



## Son (18. April 2007)

ich erblinde, kauf mal gaaanz schnell neue stütze und sattel!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the agent (18. April 2007)

daniel klick erstmal drauf und lies was unter dem pic steht


----------



## Son (18. April 2007)

sehr gut


----------



## Domas (18. April 2007)

aber echt daniel!!!


----------



## Son (18. April 2007)

deine mudder!!!


----------



## -lo2- (20. April 2007)

Neues Hinterrad, neuer Lenker und neuer Vorbau! Lässt sich sehr geil fahren mit höherem Lenker.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2007)

hätteste ma lieber n anderes HR genommen. desweiteren hätt ich n anderen vorbau und lenker genommen und die sattelklemme is grauenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (20. April 2007)

wie recht er hat


----------



## -lo2- (20. April 2007)

sattelklemme stimmt... hinterrad, lenker und vorbau find ich aber geil


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2007)

passt aber von der optik her so gar nicht finde ich und ist auch viel zu schwer.


----------



## swollen (21. April 2007)

So hier mal mein Agent jetzt mit neuem Kettenblatt


----------



## AgentBikes fan (22. April 2007)

moin ich bin der xam und möchte mir ein streetbike zusammen stellen mit dem orange drin was für ab teile könnt ihr mir empfehlen ? ausser dem rahmen ?
mfg max


----------



## Son (22. April 2007)

hm, mach mal lieber nen neuen thread auf, dann muss man hier nicht alles vollschreiben


----------



## hstguy (24. April 2007)

genau!
aber was habt ihr immer alle gegen die doppelstreben Lenker?


----------



## CDRacer (24. April 2007)

hstguy schrieb:


> genau!
> aber was habt ihr immer alle gegen die doppelstreben Lenker?



Andersrum, was spricht denn dafür? Ohne Strebe finde ich persönlich optisch schöner und hält auch, zumal ich glaube, dass eine solche Strebe den Lenker nicht merklich versteifen dürfte, sondern eher zu optischen Zwecken angeschweisst wird.


----------



## Son (24. April 2007)

Bildquali = Gammelfleisch mit Kölsch, aber egal weil Sprocket und Kette noch nicht da sind (is noch altes zeug vom h0r57)


----------



## Domas (24. April 2007)

die schlechte quali verschleiert dafür auch die noch schlechtere farbe des kettenblattes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (24. April 2007)

ja, das stimmt natürlich


----------



## -lo2- (24. April 2007)

ich finds toll.. auch wenn ich den lenker nich mag


----------



## Son (24. April 2007)

kommt geld kommt lenker


----------



## Domas (24. April 2007)

achja, ich nehm deim alte ggf


----------



## Son (25. April 2007)

brauchst aber nen neuen vorbau, der ist 25,4mm


----------



## Domas (25. April 2007)

:/


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. April 2007)

Ähnlichkeit zum Rad von Guy Marsh ist nicht gewollt. Rahmen bekommt bald ne neue Farbe.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (26. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und hab auch n agent!bike.
Hab n *Agent Smith*! Bei ebay ersteigert =)
Hier is mal n Bild aber mit mieser quali...


----------



## Domas (26. April 2007)

@ munich-biker:
schön ist das nicht! 
ja nee, sehr geiles rad, aber die farbkombi gefällt mir wenig, aber wie du sagstest, rahmen wird ja geändert! Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (26. April 2007)

Hey wie viel hastn über ebay bezahlT ?


----------



## l0st (26. April 2007)

@munich biker,verdammt geiles rad würds farblich so lassen ist iwie was anderes un daher gefällts mir seeehr!


----------



## abi1988 (26. April 2007)

jo find ich auch des bike sticht so aus dem einerlei heraus, gerade weil die beiden farben nicht zusammenpassen.
was noch geil kommen würde find ich, wären grüne spank felgen


----------



## l0st (26. April 2007)

> des bike sticht so aus dem einerlei heraus, gerade weild ei beinde fahren nicht zusammenpassen



hm???


----------



## Domas (26. April 2007)

> des bike sticht so aus dem einerlei heraus, gerade weil  die beiden farben nicht zusammenpassen


----------



## AgentBikes fan (26. April 2007)

munich biker was ist das fürn lenker ? sehr geiles rad lass es so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (26. April 2007)

sieht aus wien blkmrkt badabing


----------



## AhOi! (26. April 2007)

isses auch...
hab immer nochn trauma als ich die gabel aus der Verpackung raus hab...aber wenn der Herr. Munich Biker meint dann muss es wohl so sein.. Lenker noch in der Farbe.. würd mir gefallen...


----------



## MTXR (26. April 2007)

man merkt langsam, wie die leute auf den style von berrecloth reagieren 
stylisch auf jeden fall !


----------



## Son (27. April 2007)

dabei ist alles


----------



## Domas (3. Mai 2007)




----------



## Son (3. Mai 2007)

ohoo, sogar mit schriftdings


----------



## -lo2- (3. Mai 2007)

seehr nice  aber wenn chromfelge dann wenigstens auch ne bremse  oder keine bremse und schwarze felge... dann perfekt


----------



## Domas (3. Mai 2007)

ja, habe kb das zu erklären, habich schon so oft...


----------



## -lo2- (3. Mai 2007)

ok dann lass halt einfach so


----------



## Domas (4. Mai 2007)

aber nur, wenn das für dich in adnung ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (4. Mai 2007)

Was haste fürn Lenker? 
mir gefällt da die Geo..


----------



## Son (4. Mai 2007)

wonderbra


----------



## l0st (4. Mai 2007)

gammlrad domas,überall in jedem thread is es...furchtbar hässlich,echt mal..man ey.mach mal kaputt


----------



## Domas (4. Mai 2007)

jaja, wir zwei beiden, so werden wir keine freunde mehr! "in jedem fred"... 3 stück genau, do!


----------



## Son (5. Mai 2007)

wayne, geh ma lieber burger essne du naaase


----------



## l0st (5. Mai 2007)

îch war getsern auch nachts um 3 burger essen


----------



## Agent Schmidt (5. Mai 2007)

*l0st* haste auch schon dein Bike gepostet? würd ich gern mal sehn
und ihn diener gallerie kann man des nich so genau erkennne


----------



## Son (5. Mai 2007)

er hat kein a!b mehr


----------



## l0st (5. Mai 2007)

@son,glaube der agentschmidt versteht mich un den domas nicht bzw interpretiert den text falsch,oder denke ich das nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (5. Mai 2007)

wadde hadde dudde da, ka


----------



## gmozi (7. Mai 2007)

Warten auf den DHL .... die sollen mir endlich mal die letzten Parts hier abliefern.





Ein Agent im PC-Zimmer


----------



## Nothing85 (7. Mai 2007)

schick schick ...ich tippe auf hope proII??? hab ich auch....bloß den lenker find ich net so stylisch...naja aber sonst...


----------



## abi1988 (7. Mai 2007)

so von meim gibts auch bald en update mit starrgabel dann


----------



## gmozi (7. Mai 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> schick schick ...ich tippe auf hope proII??? hab ich auch....bloß den lenker find ich net so stylisch...naja aber sonst...



Ich warte halt gerade auf Teile vom Doublexstore ... Nen steuersatz wäre schon recht praktisch ... omg Und GRIFFE


----------



## MTXR (8. Mai 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> Warten auf den DHL .... die sollen mir endlich mal die letzten Parts hier abliefern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht recht fein aus ! 
was stört ist noch der spacerturm, die single track aufkleber und die gabel könntest du auch ruhig traveln.
was mich interessiert : welche Übersetzung fährst du  ?? 

gruß 
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (8. Mai 2007)

was sagt ihr dazu:


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (8. Mai 2007)

sattel abgezogen? oder noch polster drauf? sieht so ein bisschen bananenförmig aus... gerade fänd ich das schöner =)


----------



## Domas (8. Mai 2007)

kein polster! ja, der sattel war vorher noich viel schlimmer gebogen, habe bisi gespachtelt, is aber immernoch nicht ganz gerade! ist auch nur quasi übergangssattel, bis ich was ordentliches finde.


----------



## Son (8. Mai 2007)

macneil!!


----------



## Domas (8. Mai 2007)

geld!


----------



## -lo2- (8. Mai 2007)

finds cool... die lilia griffe ham iwie style...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Mai 2007)

sieht sehr schicht aus und die kombi mit schwarz und lila kommt iwie geil.
hast du auch n wonderbar?
is das vorne ne Manitou Black? xD


----------



## Son (8. Mai 2007)

das is der wonderbra und ne sherman, sicher keine black


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. Mai 2007)

ahh sry tut mir leid... :-/


----------



## AgentBikes fan (9. Mai 2007)

that biek is nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (9. Mai 2007)

@Domas

Wart mal ab... die Abteilung IV: Operative Technische Beschaffung hat mir einen Bericht vorgelegt das Möglicherweise Agent Sättel von einer fremden Macht zu uns unterwegs sind...


----------



## Son (9. Mai 2007)

uiui ^^


----------



## Domas (10. Mai 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> @Domas
> 
> Wart mal ab... die Abteilung IV: Operative Technische Beschaffung hat mir einen Bericht vorgelegt das Möglicherweise Agent Sättel von einer fremden Macht zu uns unterwegs sind...



schöyyyn! und wehe es ist kein schöner slim!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Mai 2007)

Frage: Hat jmd einen schwarzen Agent Smith Rahmen,
und eine weiße gabel? weil ich am überlegen bin ob ich meine schwarze gabel
weiß lackiernen soll..ich meoin jetzt von der optik..:/


----------



## CDRacer (11. Mai 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Frage: Hat jmd einen schwarzen Agent Smith Rahmen,
> und eine weiße gabel? weil ich am überlegen bin ob ich meine schwarze gabel
> weiß lackiernen soll..ich meoin jetzt von der optik..:/



Färb sie doch in Paint/Photoshop oder wo auch immer ein...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Mai 2007)

wenn ich hier ein Bild vo meim Bike Poste...
wäre dann einer so freundlich und würde sie in Paint umfärben? 
das wäre sehr sehr nett  das bidl kommt vorraussichtlich heute abend


----------



## Son (11. Mai 2007)

zu faul das selbst zu machen?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Mai 2007)

ne zu doof...oder wenn es mir einer erklären könnte...


----------



## Domas (11. Mai 2007)

bild vergrößern, und dann einfach mit dem pinsel, so mach ichs immer ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## Son (11. Mai 2007)




----------



## Domas (11. Mai 2007)

boah wie geil alta j0 ey! tschüüüüüüsch junge!


----------



## -lo2- (11. Mai 2007)

was is das denn für ne geile halle??  hat der cooper 26"?


----------



## Domas (11. Mai 2007)

halle ist mühlhausen(thüringen) und ceym cooper hat 26", korrekt!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (11. Mai 2007)

also ich pinsel dann mal...bring dann hier n vorher nachher pic rein xD
-------------------------------------------------------------------
später: 
das hier is erstmal mein Bike...^^



















*Vorher:                                                                





Nachher:*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (11. Mai 2007)

loL
cHiLLiq DeN SaTTeL haB IcH au .
Die SaTTeLsTüTze is mia bei nem CaN CaN abBrOcHen.
Frag net warum


----------



## Son (11. Mai 2007)

dAs iSt Ja eCHt veRRücKt


----------



## l0st (12. Mai 2007)

qUaSi ScHoN jA


----------



## MikeyBoy (12. Mai 2007)

wArUm IsT dIe SaTtElsTüTzE dEn AbGeBrOcHeN???


----------



## >>Bullet<< (12. Mai 2007)

bEiM fuß rÜberMacHen gEgen geKoMmEn...





gr33tzz,
+~~-->BuLLet<--~~+


PS: iS jEManD voN eUch vLLt. bei KnuDDels.de?? meLdeT eUch Ma bEi Mir


----------



## Domas (12. Mai 2007)

j4,   |(h    b||\|   b3|   K|\|uDD3|_s.Dâ¬!


----------



## Domas (12. Mai 2007)

|\|i(HT!

rad vom Agent schmidt ist übrigens ganz nett!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. Mai 2007)

OhH vIâ¬lâ¬N [email protected] dOmA$
Ich hatte den Sattel mal weiter draussen...
konnt ihn dann aber nich richtig greifen beim BarSpin dann hab ich sie wieder
rausgehlt und dann war die schÃ¶ne DEMOLITION Aufschrift ganz verkratzt *heul*
^^ da sind man jetzt DEMO und dann nur kratzer^^
n weiÃer wonderbar passt gut zum rÃ¤dle oder domas?


----------



## l0st (12. Mai 2007)

> Ich hatte den Sattel mal weiter draussen...
> konnt ihn dann aber nich richtig greifen beim BarSpin dann hab ich sie wieder
> rausgehlt und dann war die schöne DEMOLITION Aufschrift ganz verkratzt *heul*



du hattest den sattel weiter drausen,konntest ihn nicht KLEMMEN,und hast ihn dann WIEDER (obwohl er ja schon draußen ist) rausgemacht?woraufhin die aufschrift dann verkratzt war,obwohl sie ja drausen war,hammer wieder was gelernt


----------



## Son (12. Mai 2007)

hier is ja wieder Kindergetennivou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (12. Mai 2007)

Ja der Kindergarten kommt in dein arbeitszimmer...






neee...ich hab sie zuerst runter gemacht da ich gerne mit nem tiefen sattel fahre,
aber dann konnt ich in nicht mehr mit dne beinen packen und hab in dann 
wieder hoch gemacht und dann war die aufschift weg ;-(^^


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2007)

mein cooper:






Parts:


Cooper is kla 
Shimano HOne
Shimano DX-30
Shimano deore ( bremse )
shimano XT vorderradnabe 
Tattoo 10mm schraubachse hinten
2x singletrack
pure4130 schwarz geleckt 
atomlab gi
schwalbe tt
kmc halflink
dj3 2006
dmr dirt jump sattel
und no-name stüze wird auch noch schwarz denke ich ... vielleicht 

MFG


----------



## Son (13. Mai 2007)

bis auf den lenker ists echt gut geworden!


----------



## -lo2- (13. Mai 2007)

nein, der lenker ist auch toll  ich find den sattel nur zu dick ^^


----------



## Agent Schmidt (13. Mai 2007)

der sattel schaut n bissl billig aus ansonsten sehr schöen parts...
wie viel wiegt das gute stück? weil die dj3er is schwer (wenns eine is)


----------



## Domas (13. Mai 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> ... und hab in dann
> wieder hoch gemacht und dann war die aufschift weg ;-(^^



fett isst das zauberwort!

schönes rad daoben, bis auf lenker und sattel!


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> der sattel schaut n bissl billig aus ansonsten sehr schöen parts...
> wie viel wiegt das gute stück? weil die dj3er is schwer (wenns eine is)




ja is ne dirt jumper die 3er vom 2006 wiegt so 14-14,5 kilo wenn ich mich net irre passt aber ich komm mit dem gewicht gut zurecht


----------



## TheRacer (14. Mai 2007)

Ich habe jetzt seit 3 Monaten nach einem Dirtbike gesucht und eins gefunden. Habe es am Sonntag abgeholt. Jetzt müssen nur andere Griffe dran und dann passt das für mich. Mit den Parts bin ich grad auch noch mehr als zufrieden und der Preis spricht auch für sich. Das Bild vorher zeigt das Bike wie ich es abgeholt habe. Das Bild danach zeigt es nach dem putzen
*Vorher:*




*Nachher:*



*Es wäre nett wenn mir einer von euch sagen kann wo ich die Bilder hin laden muss damit ihr sie unter dem Botton "Fotos" sehen könnt und Komentare und Bewertungen abgeben könnt.*


----------



## CDRacer (14. Mai 2007)

Ja, hochladen tust die einfach im Fotoalbum. Ansonsten würd ich beim Rad den Lenker nach hinten neigen, also parallel zur Gabel ungefähr. Ansonsten erstmal viel Spaß mit dem Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (14. Mai 2007)

ok thx
Bilder lade ich grad hoch. Dann ann auch bewertet werden. Das mit dem Lenker versuche ich mal, komm' aber so eigentlich gut klar.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2007)

also mir gefällt die gabelkrone , die sattelstüze und die große bremsscheibe net so ....


----------



## hardtail rider (14. Mai 2007)

wenns jemand interessier kleines update vom trinity...


----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2007)

ja nich schlecht ich liebe es


----------



## AgentBikes fan (14. Mai 2007)

boooaaah geil geil geil mann will wieder fahren und ein bike haben


----------



## Fl!egeng!tter (15. Mai 2007)

sehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domas (15. Mai 2007)

@ TheRace:
mach ma unbedingt die aufkleber von den felgen ab, das ist schonmal die halbe miete! dann ggf den sattel ganz rein. AUF JEDEN FALL den lenker weiter hinter kippen! der ist viel zu weit nach vorne gedreht, der muss mindestens gerade, wenn nicht sogar n stück nach hinten raus gekippt sein!


----------



## Agen~UrBan (15. Mai 2007)

Oooh  so ne große scheibe hinten???? wenn das ma net probs gibt?!


----------



## Domas (15. Mai 2007)

feel me?


----------



## Son (15. Mai 2007)

dann aber die stütze wechseln


----------



## RipItKaputt (15. Mai 2007)

Hab da auch was feines im Aufbau!
Das Ganze wird ein kleines Leichtbauprojekt. Bei Fortschritt poste ich nochmal.
Was haltet ihr von RAL 3007 schwarzrot als Rahmenfarbe? Dazu WTP Naben und Sprocket in purple...  

Gruß


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

also zu denen wo mir nette Verbesserungsvorschläge gegeben haben muss ich sagen das ich den Lenker schon verändert habe Felgen und Sattelstütze sind noch so wie auf meinem Pic. Ich kauf mir am Samstag auch erstmal neue Griffe, denn die sind richtig kaputt. Die Sattelstütze juckt mich eigentlich ned so und ich habe jetzt auch kein Geld mehr wenn ich die Griffe gekauft habe. Ihr wisst ja vllt. noch für wieviel ich ein Bike gesucht habe. Ich habe dieses jetzt so günstig bekommen das ich noch Griffe bekomme und neues Zubehör für meine 360.
Zu der Scheibenbrems muss ich sagen das ich schon bei meinem Service Laden war und nachgefrag habe wieso die ein bisschen schleift. Raus kam das sie leicht verbogen ist. Das wir nächste Woche kurz gerichtet hat er gemeint.  Vom Bremsen her gib es durch die große Scheibe noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mir n Agent Smith gebraucht gekauft und bin auch sehr sehr zufrieden.  
Aber an dem Rahmen wurden alle Aufkleber weggemacht, wo ich gerne welche dran hätte.
Jetzt die Frage:
Kann man die Sticker von a!b irgendwo bestellen? 
Wenn ja wo?

*************************************************

Hab hier noch n sehr geiles Agent gfunden (nich meins)!
Wäre ne geile Idee mal zum Lackieren.
Überleg ich mir grade..


----------



## Domas (17. Mai 2007)

äh, mm, ja, das is dem hardtail rider seins... wurde hier schon von ihm gepostet, da der fred ja heisst "zeigt her EURE agents" und nicht "zeigt her irgendwelche agents, die ihr gutfindet"...


----------



## Son (17. Mai 2007)

zeigt eure alkoholischen agenten


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

Son schrieb:


> zeigt eure alkoholischen agenten



Hier ist meiner den ich von meiner Abschlußfahrt aus Prag letzte Woche mitgebracht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (17. Mai 2007)

ja, der hammer, in 2 wochen bin ich auch weg (der domas auch) und dann gayts ma richtig angentich looos!!!!!!


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2007)

Son schrieb:


> ja, der hammer, in 2 wochen bin ich auch weg (der domas auch) und dann gayts ma richtig angentich looos!!!!!!



Wo bist du weg. Abschlußfahrt oder was ???


----------



## Son (17. Mai 2007)

abschussfahrt! nach rimini gayts!!!!!!!


----------



## crossie (17. Mai 2007)

falsche antwort. nach freiburg gehn muss es !!! â


----------



## Son (17. Mai 2007)

ey digga, mida gayt nach fraiburg, ich bin nahc rimini!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTXR (20. Mai 2007)

mein smith :




bremse ist wieder dran, muss nur gekürzt werden ...


----------



## AhOi! (20. Mai 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Jetzt die Frage:
> Kann man die Sticker von a!b irgendwo bestellen?
> Wenn ja wo?



z.B. bei mir: [email protected]


----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2007)

so das angekündigte u pdate mit starrgabel ist fertig


----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2007)

Dann gönn doch dem Sattel, der Klemme und den Kurbeln auch mal n Update...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2007)

sattel ist schon in planung, aber dei kurbel bleibt bis se am arsch is


----------



## l0st (20. Mai 2007)

der domas hat eine neue gabel und einen neuen vorbau,all das wird man gleich hier sehn..

edit:ich habs doch gesagt


----------



## Domas (20. Mai 2007)

du spasemack   die sattelstellung ist übrigens auch anders, und nen neuer schlauch ist hinten auch drin


----------



## >>Bullet<< (20. Mai 2007)

schade dass beim rad vom abi1988 die funn so dünn in relation zum dicken rahmen aussieht


----------



## abi1988 (20. Mai 2007)

jo finds auch bissl komisch aber is halt alu rahmen und stahl gabel da siehts halt nunmal so aus.
aber mal ne frage was haltet ihr davon wen cih dir gabel so wie den rahmen lackier, also auch und leuchthellrot RAL 3026


----------



## Agent Schmidt (20. Mai 2007)

da die starrgabel ja sozusagen mit dem rahmen fast eins ist...kacke...
mach sie doch orange oder ein nicht leuchtendes rot :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (21. Mai 2007)

neue Farbe


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. Mai 2007)

krasse Verbesserung zum schwarz bzw. orange! Gefällt mir wirklich um einiges mehr.


----------



## Son (21. Mai 2007)

heisssss


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2007)

sieht doch gleich ma sehr viel besser aus.


----------



## -lo2- (21. Mai 2007)

schaut super aus


----------



## MikeyBoy (22. Mai 2007)

kommen noch neue laufräder und noch aufkleber


----------



## -lo2- (22. Mai 2007)

kaum gibts den rahmen umsonst muss es gleich der teuerste sein... 

rahmen schaut iwie leer aus ohne aufkleber  und schwarze hinterradfelge muss drann... aber so auch schon sehr geil


----------



## the agent (22. Mai 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## TheRacer (22. Mai 2007)

also ist nicht soo mein Fall, die Farbzusammenstellung finde ich nicht gut mit Hellblau und Grün. 2 gleiche Felgen wären auch schön und mit dem Bremskabel kann man es auch übertreiben. So lang muss das wirklich nicht sein. Sonst OK. Was ist das für ein Rahmen, weil OAKLEY stellt ja wohl keine Rahmen her, wenn doch bist du im falschem Forum gelandet.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## the agent (22. Mai 2007)

doch isn oakley cooper, kennsch net?  dann das bremskabel wird eigentlich einmal zurückgewicktelt! ich hab lieber n zu langes bremskabel anstatt zu kurz! dann farbzusammenstellung wirkt n bissi komisch auf dem bild kommt nomml neues wenn neuer lenker vorbau drann is ! dann hinterradfelge kommt ne neue wenn se ganz durch is!

 Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (23. Mai 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> bild
> 
> kommen noch neue laufräder und noch aufkleber



was soll den das lasso da am hinterrad? die aussenhülle könnte man an der stelle ja noch etwas kürzen oder direkt sram hinbasteln, sonst mit gleichen laufrädern bestimmt schon sehr schick, braucht nich ma sticker...


----------



## MikeyBoy (24. Mai 2007)

kettenführung bearbeitet und aufkleber druff und kein zimmerfoto


----------



## l0st (24. Mai 2007)

ist das schönste trinity bis jetzt!


----------



## Gizmo. (26. Mai 2007)

jop cooles trinity 

*auch haben will*


----------



## -lo2- (26. Mai 2007)

ich bin immernoch für ne schwarze felge 
sieht aber sehr geil aus


----------



## hardtail rider (26. Mai 2007)

lenker und vorbau passen einfach cniht ans rad und hinterfelge


----------



## Agen~UrBan (26. Mai 2007)

Jooop lenker sieht irgendwie n bissel zu doll aus. Ansonsten find ichs eigentlich stimmig. Kann ma einer n fahrbericht zum trinity geben wegen eingelenker krams und so??? Bin nämlich am überlegen obs nich bald auch eins wird!? 
Demnächst komm ma wieda n paar neue teile dann gibts auch ma wieda neue pics von meiner bude! 
greetz


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Mai 2007)

aja dann kommt hier auch mal mein trinity


----------



## simflex (27. Mai 2007)

mein flow :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (27. Mai 2007)

beim trinity kefü sattelstellung und zu hohe gabel...


----------



## hardtail rider (27. Mai 2007)

schließ mich mikey an und noch kette is bissle komisch


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Mai 2007)

jo ok kette ist ein wenig lang^^ und kefü versteh ich voll und ganz kommt auch bald... aber was ist an der sattelstellung?
gabel hat ja u turn war nur letztens freeriden =)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (27. Mai 2007)

wahrschienlich weil er zu gerade is 
ich mag auch sättel die nach hinten gebogen sind so wie beim *MikeyBoy *(ganz oben)


----------



## hardtail rider (27. Mai 2007)

weiter runter und etwas weiter nach hinten!


----------



## Domas (27. Mai 2007)

finde den sattel gut so! finde das ganze rad vom psychogrinser sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRenz (30. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Smith - jetzt mal wieder mit Wonderbra... Fährt sich einfach besser mit nem´hohen Lenker...





Ach ja - und der Sattel bleibt oben..


----------



## l0st (30. Mai 2007)

warum so extrem hoch?


----------



## DerRenz (30. Mai 2007)

Weil ich ein bischen größer bin und mir das irgendwie ein besseres Fahrgefühl beschert...


----------



## l0st (30. Mai 2007)

ja dann...aufjeden sehr schönes rad


----------



## Agent Schmidt (31. Mai 2007)

Ja sehr geilo 
Wie kriegst du den Bremszug durch die Schafte?
Bei mir ist der Bremszug viel zu klein...
Farbe is auch mal was neues


----------



## gmozi (31. Mai 2007)

Bilder halt


----------



## AgentBikes fan (31. Mai 2007)

sehr schönes bike


----------



## -lo2- (31. Mai 2007)

zu viel federweg würd ich sagen... aber sonst sehr schön


----------



## -lo2- (1. Juni 2007)

heute gekommen...


----------



## gmozi (1. Juni 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> zu viel federweg würd ich sagen... aber sonst sehr schön



Afaik sind für den Rahmen 110mm das Maximum, und da bin ich drunter. Sind ~102 - 105mm Zuviel wären die normalen 130mm der Gabel gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (1. Juni 2007)

hm... also für mich wirkt das als hätte die gabel noch 130mm  
also ich find den lenkwinkel an meinem smith mit 80mm schon flach..  (zumindest ist er flacher als beim cooper) ^^


----------



## mistermongo (2. Juni 2007)

meins ma aber bitte nich über die lackierung lästern des is schon besser lackiert im moment wopllte nur ma schaun wies so ausschat mit grün etc.


----------



## gmozi (2. Juni 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> hm... also für mich wirkt das als hätte die gabel noch 130mm
> also ich find den lenkwinkel an meinem smith mit 80mm schon flach..  (zumindest ist er flacher als beim cooper) ^^



Die Gabel kommt morgen eh noch mal raus und komplett auseinander. Wollte da bezüglich des Federwegs noch mal was überprüfen bzw. vll noch nen Stück tiefer. Dann kann ich auch genau sagen wieviel es im Moment sind


----------



## DerRenz (2. Juni 2007)

Also... ich war heute beim Händler meines Vertrauens und habe ein paar nette neue Teile gefunden - wer mir sagen kann welche, der bekommt 100 Gummipunkte:





Die Geometrie ist einfach genial mit der Starrgabel...


----------



## -lo2- (2. Juni 2007)

Fotobeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> War heute beim Händler meines Vertrauens und habe diese wunderschöne Starrgabel, den Sattel, die Griffe und den Vorderreifen entdeckt (Hinterreifen wird auch noch getauscht) - Danke an den DoubleXstore


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Juni 2007)

30Gummipunkte an *-lo2-*
*mistermongo* wie oft lackierst du dien bike wenn du nur mal kurz die gabel lackierst^^


----------



## MTXR (2. Juni 2007)

@ lol rofl omg ... also  lo2 mein ich : fax mir mal bitte deine übersetzung.


----------



## AhOi! (2. Juni 2007)




----------



## TheRacer (3. Juni 2007)

recht schick. Alles top ausser der Kettenschutz vorne. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (3. Juni 2007)

der is zum grinden unverzichtbar... is ausserdem ein teil Kettenblatt und grinddisk ( Macneil Sprocket)


----------



## -lo2- (3. Juni 2007)

@ahoi: wieso zum grinden unverzichtbar? mit bmx kettenblatt grinde ich einfach so und es hält... 

@mtxr: ich versteh nicht was du meinst...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Juni 2007)

sieht sehr schick aus mit der weißen Gable, Lenker und SSattelstütze...gefällt mir


----------



## MikeyBoy (3. Juni 2007)

nur noch laufradgröße verändern also größer machen dann verdammt schick ;-)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Juni 2007)

oh was ich vergessen hab...das weiße würfel ventil


----------



## TheRacer (3. Juni 2007)

Ich habe jetzt vor ca. 2 Wochen auch eine kleine Veränderung an meinen Agenten gemacht. Sie bringt jedoch viel den die Lenkerpartie sah als ich das Bike gekauft habe mehr als schlecht aus.




Noch eine frage zwecks meinen Fotoalbum. Wie muss ich das Bild aus meinem Fotoalbum hier einfügen das ihr draufklicken könnt um es zu bewerten ???

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (3. Juni 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> @ahoi: wieso zum grinden unverzichtbar? mit bmx kettenblatt grinde ich einfach so und es hält...



Mir zerfetzt es jedesmal die kette wenn ich ein Handrail grinde.. ---> Grinde auf Gabelausfallende/ Kettenblatt oder Kurbelarm


----------



## hardtail rider (3. Juni 2007)

jo bei mri gibts auch was neues... danke für so schell schicken..


----------



## mistermongo (3. Juni 2007)

finde die kurbel kommt übelst klobig...und ST aufkleber hinten weg ansonsten echt nice


----------



## mountainlion (3. Juni 2007)

Wow, sehr kleines Kettenblatt, wie viele Zähne hat den das...


----------



## hardtail rider (3. Juni 2007)

klein?? groß!! hat 24 bin vorher 22 gefahren  ja wenn ihr die bescheribung zum bild lesen würdet wenn ihr druafgeklickt hättet wüstet ihr das das nicht mein hinterrad is


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Juni 2007)

jajaja ales sehr schön freu mich auch schon drauf wenn ich wider fahren darf


----------



## -lo2- (3. Juni 2007)

man da denkt man mit sonem smith in raw hat man was besonderes und dann hat den hier jetzt jeder...


----------



## MTXR (3. Juni 2007)

@ lo2 :
ich wollte wissen, welche übersetzung du fährst


----------



## -lo2- (3. Juni 2007)

achso  32:14


----------



## MTXR (3. Juni 2007)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (7. Juni 2007)

Kette, Pedale, Sattelstütze, Kettenblatt werden demnächst noch erneuert, wenn ich Lust hab kommen auch die Cantis von der Gabel ab


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2007)

sehr hübscher cooper 


aber mir wäre jetzt 26" zu groß in dem rahmen   aber is ja geschmackssace 

was is das denn für n steuersatz?


----------



## -lo2- (7. Juni 2007)

ju sehr nice  was wirds denn für ne pedale?

achja und was ist das für ne gabel?


----------



## Domas (7. Juni 2007)

plastikpedale, gabel is ne trailblade...
nice B


----------



## MikeyBoy (7. Juni 2007)

alta mach ma ein dingen weniger beim sattel sons nice


----------



## Son (7. Juni 2007)

sattel is eh nur zum ausprobiern so, wird wohl noch 1-2 zähne flacher (is jetzt aufm letzten)
und steuersatz ist der NC-17 Imperator S-Pro oder wie der heißt


----------



## sunrims (8. Juni 2007)

hier mal mein agent:


----------



## TheRacer (8. Juni 2007)

schick. Sattel würde ich noch ein paar Zähne nach hinten machen. Der Lenker sieht von der Form her irgentwie komisch aus. Der wirkt so als ob der extrem schräg nach oben geht. Nach der normalen "Biegung" des Lenkers. Natürlich ein großes Lob das du den Orange fährst, fahre ich auch. Finde den top. Alu ist einfach besser als Cromo wie ich finde, jedoch Geschmackssache.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## AgentBikes fan (10. Juni 2007)

ja ganz hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Chris (20. Juni 2007)

hmm.... zeig ich auch mal mein Agent!Bike.


----------



## Son (20. Juni 2007)

das kann was werden!


----------



## -lo2- (20. Juni 2007)

der anfang schaut schoma sehr nice aus  nur dieses klebeband an der bremsleitung stört mich


----------



## Munich-Biker (21. Juni 2007)

kenn ich doch irgendwo her, schaut gut aus!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (21. Juni 2007)

ja sehr schön fürn anfang


----------



## Da Chris (21. Juni 2007)

des Klebeband is übrigens schon wieder weg fands auch heslich XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (21. Juni 2007)

da b(r)aut sich doch was feines zusammen...

ist das der SIC USA Chase bar in 3" rise?


----------



## Domas (21. Juni 2007)

na, wie 3" sieht das aber nicht aus...


----------



## Master_P (21. Juni 2007)

doch aber schlimm das der so krass gekürzt wurde...


----------



## Da Chris (21. Juni 2007)

Ich weis das der lenker **** klein is und des langweilt mich auch. Kommt vileicht noch ein anderer rein!


----------



## Da Chris (24. Juni 2007)

So jetzt is mein trinity endlich Ferti!!!!


----------



## -lo2- (24. Juni 2007)

hat der rahmen oben nicht noch ne andere farbe??! oder hast du eine sehr merkwürdige digicam?


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2007)

krass mit 24" is das tretlager echt sehr niedrig


----------



## TheRacer (24. Juni 2007)

das mit der Farbe wundert mich jetzt auch ein wenig. Aber schön aufgebaut wie ich finde. Aber bestimmt ein mega Rollwiderstand auf normaler Straße.


----------



## >>Bullet<< (25. Juni 2007)

Da Chris schrieb:


> So jetzt is mein trinity endlich Ferti!!!!




sieht geil aus  

das mit der farbe liegt wohl an den lichtverhältnissen
dachte im ersten augenblick, dass du umlackiert hast


----------



## AgentBikes fan (25. Juni 2007)

dicke räder aber ansonsten schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2007)




----------



## Da Chris (27. Juni 2007)

ka was ich dazu sagen soll sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## MikeyBoy (27. Juni 2007)

bitte sattelsütze ändern und barspinsrausdrehn...dann geil


----------



## RipItKaputt (29. Juni 2007)

So! Nach verdammt langem Warten und diversen Umständen mein neuer Mr. Flow: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ja ich weiß, dass das Vorderrad falschrum drin ist. Ja der Sattel ist häßlich und schwer aber den brauch ich. Trotzdem 11,1kg  Übersetzung 22:10  Bremse kommt noch...


----------



## -lo2- (30. Juni 2007)

also der sattel sieht schon schwer merkwürdig aus   aber sonst sehr schönes ding


----------



## RipItKaputt (30. Juni 2007)

Sattel isn KHE intruder ... lässt sich verdammt gut klemmen ... mit slimseats komm ich net zurecht. Empfehlungen nehme ich aber gerne entgegen..


----------



## Ströhli (30. Juni 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal  ebenfalls neu in gemeinschaftsarbeit aufgebaut zusammen mit dem mr.flow:
Gewicht 12901 g
Partlist:
Rahmen: Agent Smith small â 3050g (Klotz!)
Gabel: Rock Shox Tora 318 U-Turn - 2179g (gekÃ¼rzt)
Vorbau: Atomlab GI 42mm â 244g
Lenker: NPJ Wonderbra gekÃ¼rzt â 445g
Steuersatz: The Pig DH Pro â 182g
Reifen: Schwalbe Table Top â 1000g (Paar)
Sattel: Velo BMX â 344g
SchlÃ¤uche: Kenda Ultralight â 228g (Paar)
Sattelklemme: Hope â 14g
Schnellspanner: Hope â 60g
Kralle+Deckel: Hope Head Doctor â 29g
Bremse: Hope Mini mit 140er Scheibe â 382g
Kurbel: WTP Royal Crank 165mm â 1202g
Kettenblatt: Superstar PIMP Sprocket â 58g
Kette: KMC Kool Chain Regular â 326g (gekÃ¼rzt)
Griffe: Demolition Missile â 154g (inkl. Stopfen)
Pedale: Salt pro pedals MG â 442g (Paar)
Nabe VR: Shimano Deore â 170g (ich schÃ¤me mich aber meine Nabe war kurzfristig nicht mehr lieferbar^^)
Nabe HR: Revell SS 13T 14mm â 602g
Speichen+Nippel: DTSwiss/Sapim â 432g
Felgenband: noname â 32g
Felge: Sun ringlÃ© Rhyno lite welded 24â â 1098g (Paar)
SattelstÃ¼tze: 7cm langes noname ding â 228g :-O (megaklotz!)


----------



## Agent Schmidt (30. Juni 2007)

sehr schönes smith  
hast dir auch viel mühe gemacht mitm gewichtsrechnen nich 
was hastn du für dinger drin wo eigentlich die Vbrake reinghört?


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Juli 2007)

ich würd auf blau eloxierte inbusschrauben tippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ströhli (1. Juli 2007)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> ich würd auf blau eloxierte inbusschrauben tippen?


100 Gummipunkte  joa diese offenen Löcher sahen mir so öde aus...da hab ich dann mal das Gewicht der Schrauben vernachlässigt


----------



## AgentBikes fan (1. Juli 2007)

eine frage  der smith aus dem jahr 05/06 wog damals nur 100g schwerer als der orange warum wiegt der jetzt sogar ca 400 gram mehr bin ich nur doof .....
schreibt wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Munich-Biker (2. Juli 2007)

du irrst dich


----------



## AgentBikes fan (2. Juli 2007)

in wie fern den ?


----------



## CDRacer (2. Juli 2007)

sehr fern

Der Smith war noch nie so leicht.


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Juli 2007)

werden noch fast alle teile geändert, erstmal was zum fahren drane gebaut ;-)



klickbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. Juli 2007)

Schade, dass die Pike lackiert ist. Aber sonst ist es endlich mal wieder ein schönes Agent!


----------



## MikeyBoy (6. Juli 2007)

jo das die pike lackiert ist regt mich auch auf, alleine weil sie gerissen ist und ich keine garantie mehr habe


----------



## -lo2- (6. Juli 2007)

ich fänd 2 gleichfarbige griffe auch sehr cool  ^^  sonst find ichs scho geil (außer die gabelfarbe)


----------



## chris009008007 (7. Juli 2007)

ja muss noch bichen was dranne gemacht werden hintermantel und vorbau.


----------



## MikeyBoy (9. Juli 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> werden noch fast alle teile geändert, erstmal was zum fahren drane gebaut ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> klickbar...



neues bild...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (9. Juli 2007)

ich hab da mal ne frage ,wo ist der unterschied im fahr verhalten vom orange und smith


----------



## Domas (9. Juli 2007)

das eine fährt sich anders als das andere


----------



## AgentBikes fan (9. Juli 2007)

abgesehn davon welcher ist wendiger etc


----------



## Son (9. Juli 2007)

der eine ist leichter als der der schwerer wie der selbige ist und somit auch so wie der der es ist!
guck dir die geos und dann siehstes


----------



## <N!c0> (10. Juli 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen was für ein Radstand  der Smith hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (10. Juli 2007)

unterschiedlich, mensch is doch klar!
wenn du ne 100mm gabel hast und das hr fast am ende er ausfaller ist, dann ist der radstand größer wie mit ner starrgabel und hr ganz drin


----------



## <N!c0> (10. Juli 2007)

ich mein den kleinst möglichen bei 100 mm


----------



## AgentBikes fan (10. Juli 2007)

ake danke werd nich mehr nerven ^^


----------



## AhOi! (17. Juli 2007)

Mal ein kleines Bild von der EXPO Area am 24h Rennen im Münchner Olympiapark:


----------



## double D (23. Juli 2007)

hab hier mal nen Agenten für euch


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. Juli 2007)

heiß! die blauen parts sehn schick aus 
aber so n dirt street gefällt mir iwie besser schaut sehr nach freeride aus 
haste das auf der gabel gepinselt?


----------



## double D (23. Juli 2007)

die Blümchen sind geplottet.
nicht freeride eher große Sprünge mit Tricks, die Einstellungen passen auch nicht, ist das erste Foto, ist jezz getravelt, ganz klein und die Bremsleitung wird auch noch durchs Steuerrohr gelegt.
mir gefällt mein Hardtail auch besser, sieht einfach cleaner aus, brauchte aber was zwischen meinem Dirtbike und meinem Freerider


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. Juli 2007)

Ich würd Lenker kürzen und Streetreifen draufpacken


----------



## double D (24. Juli 2007)

der ist mittlerweile 4cm kürzer. reifen sind absichtlich drauf, soll fürn Bikepark schon noch tauglich bleiben....street/ditbike hab ich schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (24. Juli 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> aber so n dirt street gefällt mir iwie besser


----------



## hardtail rider (24. Juli 2007)

was wiegst??


----------



## CDRacer (24. Juli 2007)

hardtail rider schrieb:


> was wiegst??



der son wiegt ca 96 kilogramm.


----------



## Son (24. Juli 2007)

das ist korrekt


----------



## hardtail rider (24. Juli 2007)

nich schlecht und das trinity würde mcih auch ncoh interessieren was das wiegt


----------



## Domas (24. Juli 2007)

Trinity gibts doch in echt garnicht! die ist doch nur erfunden von den matrix-autoren, genau wie Neo! würde sie aber auf gute 60 kilogramm schätzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (24. Juli 2007)




----------



## double D (25. Juli 2007)

ich werds mal wiegen, hab ich noch nicht.......
bin selber gespannt


----------



## AhOi! (25. Juli 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> Trinity gibts doch in echt garnicht! die ist doch nur erfunden von den matrix-autoren, genau wie Neo!



falsch... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreifaltigkeit


----------



## Domas (25. Juli 2007)

wir scheinen aneinander vorbeizureden! wieviel wiegt deine trinity denn dann?


----------



## Son (26. Juli 2007)




----------



## l0st (26. Juli 2007)

bierig ...wundertoll


----------



## -lo2- (26. Juli 2007)

@son: schön wie immer 

aber diesen trend das die vr felge ne andere farbe hat find ich kacke


----------



## CDRacer (26. Juli 2007)

Behältst du das Trendmopped jetzt doch?


----------



## Son (26. Juli 2007)

wenn ein vernünftiges angebot kommt dann gehts weg


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oO?!aha?! (27. Juli 2007)

Wieso verkaufstn du dess son?

is doch voll kuhl das rad...

fährst du jetzt nur noch dein gheddo bmx?


----------



## Son (28. Juli 2007)

ich hab garkein bmx


----------



## oO?!aha?! (28. Juli 2007)

dachte dir würde das eine bmx gehören was inner galerie vom domas is ...

naja egal wieso verkaufste dein rad denn nu?


----------



## l0st (28. Juli 2007)

Wegen Musik Unso


----------



## Biker4ever (28. Juli 2007)

HI leute wollte hier auch mal mein heisgeliebtes Bike reinstellen 


nur weis  ich nich wie ich das Bild hier reinkriegen soll  


Ausstattung:

Agent!Bikes Orange Weiß
Marzocchi Dj1 2006
Spank Stiffy Felgen (Weiß^^) auf DMR Naben
Race Face Deus Steuersatz (bald Chris King)
NC 17 Lenker
Atomlab Aircorp Vorbau
wethepeople roxal crank Titanschse ;P
Ns bikes Pedalen WEiß^^
Hope Sattelklemme
Stolen kettenblatt rot eloxiert
Maxxis HolyRoller
Avid Juciy 7 vorne und Shimano XT 4 Kolben hinten
uswww..^^


Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man die Pics reinmacht...? ich versuchs einfach mal

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT0049.JPG

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/PICT00521.JPG



Ich weis mein Bike is Geschmackssache aber ich LIEBE es!!


----------



## -lo2- (28. Juli 2007)

ich glaub das darf man zu recht lieben


----------



## TheRacer (30. Juli 2007)

ich bin mal so frei.












echt ein sehr schön aufgebautest Bike. Ich hätte meinen Orange Rahmen auch gerne in Weiß


----------



## Biker4ever (30. Juli 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> ich bin mal so frei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jau, dankeschön für beides ;P  


welche Farbe hast du denn?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (30. Juli 2007)

sehr schönes radel


und ich hab da so ne fragä an die herren von a!b wann kommt der neue vorbau raus und die anderen neuen sachen ?

mfg der max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (30. Juli 2007)

hope klemme ohne schnellspanner wäre schöner


----------



## TheRacer (31. Juli 2007)

Biker4ever schrieb:


> Jau, dankeschön für beides ;P
> 
> 
> welche Farbe hast du denn?



Ich habe ihn in schwarz. Es sind auch Bilder in meiner Galerie. Ich finde in in weiß viel schöner, nur habe ich das ganze Bike gebraucht gekauft und weniger bezahlt als der Rahmen alleine neu kostet.


----------



## Son (31. Juli 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn in schwarz. Es sind auch Bilder in meiner Galerie. Ich finde ihn in weiß viel schöner, nur habe ich das ganze Bike gebraucht gekauft und weniger bezahlt als der Rahmen alleine neu kostet.


ich kaufe ein h


----------



## TheRacer (31. Juli 2007)

danke @ Son
ich habe meinen Beitrag schon geändert.


----------



## Biker4ever (31. Juli 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn in schwarz. Es sind auch Bilder in meiner Galerie. Ich finde in in weiß viel schöner, nur habe ich das ganze Bike gebraucht gekauft und weniger bezahlt als der Rahmen alleine neu kostet.




Sieht aber doch garnichtmal schlecht aus find ich 

Weiß is auch gewöhnungsbedürftig find ich weil ich schon ne menge in weiß habe^^


----------



## -lo2- (3. August 2007)

paar neue paar alte teile und so... auf jedenfall der häßliche wingbar runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker4ever (3. August 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> paar neue paar alte teile und so... auf jedenfall der häßliche wingbar runter




Meine Kurbel  hehe^^

und zufrieden?

Sehr schönes Bike find ich


----------



## CDRacer (3. August 2007)




----------



## -lo2- (3. August 2007)

Biker4ever schrieb:


> Meine Kurbel  hehe^^
> 
> und zufrieden?
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike find ich



echt deine kurbel? 

hiddenhausen?? das hiddenhausen bei herford??  
kumpel meinte letztens er hat in hf am bhf nen weißes orange gesehn...


----------



## Son (4. August 2007)

CDRacer schrieb:


>



geile sau


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2007)




----------



## hardtail rider (9. August 2007)




----------



## AgentBikes fan (9. August 2007)

geile felgen farbe !


----------



## hardtail rider (9. August 2007)

tuch und aufkleber hab ich grade mal so weggemacht


----------



## Son (9. August 2007)

andere vorbau und es knallt noch mehr


----------



## -lo2- (9. August 2007)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker4ever (9. August 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> echt deine kurbel?
> 
> hiddenhausen?? das hiddenhausen bei herford??
> kumpel meinte letztens er hat in hf am bhf nen weißes orange gesehn...



hehe lol jau das kann sein bin öfters inner city ,jau das hiddenhausen bei herford ;-) wir treffen uns bestimmt mal


----------



## DerRenz (14. August 2007)

So, ich habe jetzt mal auf 24" gewechselt... Und leider muss ich zugeben, man sollte den Smith unbedingt mit 24" fahren!





So wie mein Schmidt jetzt aufgebaut ist, bin ich total zufrieden...


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2007)

ich würde nur andere schlappen druff tun sonst hübsch!


----------



## DerRenz (14. August 2007)

Die Hookworms finde ich super. Ok, das Gewicht ist schei?!e, aber sonst: 1a!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (14. August 2007)

Gewicht: ??
Wie fahrne sich die Reifen?? Bin am überlegne welche ich mir hol weil ich grade
HollyRoller hab und wahrscheinlich tabletop nehm aber die sind nem freund heute gerissen und dann kam der schlauch durch xD


----------



## DerRenz (14. August 2007)

Die Hookworms fahren sich super. Ist ein echt gutes Gefühl auf Beton, weil die leicht laufen und dadurch einfach ein gutes Gefühl durch einen super Grip vermitteln. Der Reifen ist extrem stabil (doppelte Karkasse) und das von denen einer kaputt geht, kann ich mir nicht so leicht vorstellen (Ich habe auch einen Satz in 26" und die bin ich innerhalb von drei Jahren immer wieder gefahren und die sind wie am ersten Tag.)

Einzig ein wenig schwer sind´se, habe die zwar nicht gewogen, aber die TabelTops, die ich auch schon gerne gefahren bin, sind definitiv die leichteste Alternative, aber lange nicht so stabil und laufruhig.

Großer Unterschied wäre noch die Reifenbreite, da die Hookworms ja immerhin 2.5er Breite haben (passt aber natürlich wunderbar beim Schmidt).


----------



## double D (22. August 2007)

kleines update in weiß






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. September 2007)

das forum ist schon voller spinnen netzt schreib mal wieder was


----------



## Domas (4. September 2007)

bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. September 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> bitte?



sry wenn ichs in so nem schlechtem deutsch geschrieben habe 

was ich sagen wollte ist das in der letzten zeit kaum was geschriebn wurde


----------



## crazy-spy (4. September 2007)

Vielleicht weil der böseböse Weihnachtsmann dem Christkind zur Zeit keine neuen Agenten übermittelt hat? Man rätstelt ...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. September 2007)

genau das ist es ja vileicht ....... ....... ...... ..... . . . .


----------



## CDRacer (4. September 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Bike: Cooper Trendmopped



Ich wollte nur nochmal meine Freude darüber zum Ausdruck bringen...


----------



## Son (4. September 2007)

und ich erst


----------



## crazy-spy (4. September 2007)

ihr seid freaks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da merkerlfan (6. September 2007)

hier mein neues
vielen dank dragonflyer


----------



## -lo2- (6. September 2007)

sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## da merkerlfan (6. September 2007)

da hast du sowas von recht^^!!!und fährt sich einfach genial


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. September 2007)

hat iwie eine ähnlichkeit mit dem:






auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt


----------



## da merkerlfan (6. September 2007)

ich habs ihm abgekauft du^^darum auch "danke dragonflyer"


----------



## AgentBikes fan (6. September 2007)

für wie viel denn ?


----------



## da merkerlfan (6. September 2007)

800 mit noch ner singletrackfelge und nem schloß


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. September 2007)

und warum hat ers verkauft?


----------



## crazy-spy (6. September 2007)

Weil ers verkauft hat? 
hier wechseln ja echt die agents die Besitzer....


----------



## Son (6. September 2007)

ekelhaft sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (7. September 2007)

jeder darf ma rann


----------



## crazy-spy (7. September 2007)

jöööh, so is richtig! voll die biatches 
pwnd!


----------



## -lo2- (7. September 2007)

hm... vielleicht sollte a!b auch einen rahmen bitch nennen...


----------



## MTXR (7. September 2007)

meine a!b smith bitch is auch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Funghi (7. September 2007)

wie könnt irh nur 

@dragonflyer: warum verkauft, das kam nu sehr überraschend. Lebste eigentlich noch?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (8. September 2007)

Hallo,
will mir jetzt wahrscheinlich bald ne neue Gabel kaufen und da Federgabeln
ja recht teuer sind, auch wenn sie noch gebraucht sind hab ich mir Ã¼berlegt
vllt ne starrgabel zu fahren. jetzt ist die frage welche, und ob Ã¼berhaupt.
hat jemand vllt bilder von smith rahmen mit starrgabeln?
und welche kÃ¶nntet ihr mir empfehlen? 
ich hab mal rumgesucht und entweder eine neue Brave fÃ¼r 90â¬ (die hellblaue)
oder die DMR sidekick gebraucht fÃ¼r 90â¬ ??? 
wÃ¤r cool wenn ihr mir helfen kÃ¶nntet!


----------



## oO?!aha?! (9. September 2007)

nimm die identiti wenn du starrgabel willst, aber ich rate niemandem zur starrgabel... finde das feeling einfach ********... beim bmx isses ok aber beim mtb... ne..


----------



## -lo2- (9. September 2007)

im skatepark is starrgabel das geilste! hatte eine in meinem cooper und der ließ sich damit richtig gut fahren!


----------



## Son (9. September 2007)

starrgabel war das beste was mir passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (9. September 2007)

@ Son und wie is das auf Dirts?
Weil ich schon hauptsächlich Street fahre aber ab und zu schonmal die SBahn
nehm und zu dirts fahr...
is das dann arg doof wenn amn falsch landet oder gewöhnt man sich dran.
Welche Gabel hst du? wie is die brave so?


----------



## Son (9. September 2007)

fährt sich top, hab kein unterschied gemerkt, gabel war ne dmr trailblade glaub ich


----------



## AgentBikes fan (10. September 2007)

nur so nebenbei 

*suche jemanden der mir den a!b orange als kommpletrad vertickt*ende*


----------



## Agent Schmidt (10. September 2007)

adi an mtb-news...adi an mtb-news
*suche jemanden der mir ne dirt/street gabel vertickt*ende*


----------



## MTXR (10. September 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei
> 
> *suche jemanden der mir den a!b orange als kommpletrad vertickt*ende*



willst du nicht lieber mein smith ? das ist ne ganze nummer geiler als diese hässlichen orange dingers ...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (11. September 2007)

problem ist das ich ein street /park bike haben möchte mit dem ich dann gelegentlich dirt fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (11. September 2007)

AgentBikes fan schrieb:


> problem ist das ich ein street /park bei haben möchte mit dem ich dann gelegentlich dirt fahre



was?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (11. September 2007)

schon geändert ^^


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2007)

bewertung wäre net


----------



## -lo2- (11. September 2007)

achso. ich fahr mit meinem smith überwiegend park. nebenbei street und (leider viel zu selten) dirt. passt super bei allem  glaube der smith und der orange unterscheiden sich auch nicht sehr doll was die geometrie angeht.

@[email protected]: schaut gut aus, nur leitung könnteste ma kürzen


----------



## MTXR (11. September 2007)

eben. die beiden rahmen tun sich nicht so viel. nur dass ich persönlich den smith schöner finde (stahl!) und mit derm kannst du genau so gut park/street/dirt fahren wie mit dem orange.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (12. September 2007)

hmm ja das kan sien aber das gewicht ?!?


----------



## [email protected] (12. September 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> @[email protected]: schaut gut aus, nur leitung könnteste ma kürzen




ja sie ist schon n bissal lang, aber ich werde mir eh ne stahlflex holen , da der druckpunkt mir zu weich ist ...  die ist dann n bissal kürzer


----------



## CDRacer (12. September 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ja sie ist schon n bissal lang, aber ich werde mir eh ne stahlflex holen , da der druckpunkt mir zu weich ist ...  die ist dann n bissal kürzer



Seit wann wird der Druckpunkt mit einer Stahlflexleitung härter?


----------



## -lo2- (12. September 2007)

also ich hab das auch gehört das der mitter stahlflex härter wird...


----------



## double D (13. September 2007)

wird er auch, Gummileitung weitet sich, Stahlflex nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruchgefahrCREW (16. September 2007)

.


----------



## BruchgefahrCREW (16. September 2007)

mein agent


----------



## TheRacer (17. September 2007)

BruchgefahrCREW schrieb:


> mein agent



Ich bin mal so frei.


----------



## -lo2- (17. September 2007)

find den lenker häßlich aber sonst siehts schön aus


----------



## BruchgefahrCREW (17. September 2007)

Is ja au noch nicht fertig noch an leaf vorbau leaf lenker leaf sattel und 24 zoller revell felgen


----------



## Munich-Biker (27. September 2007)

hinterradreifen und pedale sind nur vorübergehend. gewicht ist unter 13kg


----------



## Son (27. September 2007)

geilo


----------



## MikeyBoy (27. September 2007)

mach die gabel black oder so oder hr felge grün oder so iwas muss da aufjeden anders


----------



## CDRacer (28. September 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


> mach die gabel black oder so oder hr felge grün oder so iwas muss da aufjeden anders



so isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (28. September 2007)

ne find das es so schon voll stylisch is aber noch was grünes schadet net


----------



## MTXR (28. September 2007)

hättest du da nicht so ne hässliche gabel drinne also vond er farbe her und so dann säh dein rad aus wie mein roller


----------



## swollen (6. Oktober 2007)

Hier wieder mal meins.


----------



## TheRacer (7. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal wieder mein Orange mit ein paar Veränderungen.




*Klick-to-vote*


----------



## Agen~UrBan (7. Oktober 2007)

so ne große scheibe an nem orange??? haste die adapter festgeschweißt oda wie?


----------



## TheRacer (7. Oktober 2007)

ne du. Ich habe das gebraucht gekauft und da war die 203mm Scheibe schon drauf. Bremsen tut e gut und ich habe bisher kein Geld übrig gehabt um eine 160mm Scheibe dran zu bauen, das wäre dann auch nur zwecks der Optik.
Festgeschweißt habe ich nix. Da sind halt Edelstahl Schrauben drin, die ich Vorsichtshalber mit Muttern gesichert habe.

Gruß TheRacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agen~UrBan (7. Oktober 2007)

achso die variante!!!  mit ner 160er brauch man so nen schrapel net! ansonsten eigentlich ganz hübsch!


----------



## -lo2- (7. Oktober 2007)

find der sattel passt nich so wegen dem rot sonst sehr schön


----------



## TheRacer (7. Oktober 2007)

Agenâ ~UrBan schrieb:


> achso die variante!!!  mit ner 160er brauch man so nen schrapel net! ansonsten eigentlich ganz hÃ¼bsch!


Das habe ich jetzt noch nicht so ganz verstanden. Was braucht man mit ner 160er net ?  



-lo2- schrieb:


> find der sattel passt nich so wegen dem rot sonst sehr schÃ¶n



Ja Sattel wird auch irgentwie von allen und jedem bemÃ¤ngelt  . Bin auch am Ã¼berlegen diesen mit der StÃ¼tze  zu wechseln, aber der ist so schÃ¶n bequem


----------



## -lo2- (7. Oktober 2007)

mir gehts eigentlich mehr um das rot als um die form  wobei wenn ich jetzt so draufschaue is die sattelstütze auch häßlich  schwarz und sattel weiter rein... dann gutt


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2007)




----------



## AgentBikes fan (14. Oktober 2007)

barspin raus und wie fährt sich die rs agryle ?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2007)

ja ka färht sich so einfacher, weil das knie net die ganze zeit die leitung berührt 


die argyle macht n guten eindruck kann ich aber erst demnächst testen wegen kaputer schulter ( schulterdach angebrochen ) 

aber mit 80mm fährt sich der cooper sehr gut


----------



## Entertainly (14. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meins...erstmal aufgenbaut musste es einfach fahren demnächst werden aber ein  paar veränderungen vorgenommen naben bzw laufräder,lenker vorbau,pedale,kettenblatt


----------



## AgentBikes fan (14. Oktober 2007)

gei lgefällt mir schön wär ne weise gabel und  kurbel oder ketten blatt


----------



## Entertainly (14. Oktober 2007)

ja mal sehen wie gesagt bald bau ich neue parts an denk mal wird dann schwarz mit rot abgepasst werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeyBoy (14. Oktober 2007)

genau 13kg ..



wie immer klickbar


----------



## eumel- (21. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute,
hier is mein agent cooper nichts verändert bisauf griffe da hab ich jetz gedda von odyssey weil die point vise II nichts getaugt haben...
könnt ruhig schreiben was zu verändern wär nimm jeden tipp dankend an


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2007)

schaut sehr schick aus   *daumen*


----------



## -lo2- (21. Oktober 2007)

also ich wüsste nich was man da verändern könnte! sehr geiles teil


----------



## AgentBikes fan (21. Oktober 2007)

der lenker ist ein bissel zu hoch aber sonst koral


----------



## MikeyBoy (21. Oktober 2007)

selten gute agents gesehn wie das..


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (22. Oktober 2007)

hässlich


----------



## CDRacer (22. Oktober 2007)

Was willst du denn jetzt?


----------



## -lo2- (22. Oktober 2007)

lol?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (22. Oktober 2007)

ey, er is halt der dört pro


----------



## AgentBikes fan (22. Oktober 2007)

bäm


----------



## MikeyBoy (23. Oktober 2007)

war mal reifen aufpumpen nach teile wechseln und hab dann nen kleinen abstecher auf unsere halde gemacht..



sorry warn fehler drinne


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (23. Oktober 2007)

lol opfa


----------



## -lo2- (23. Oktober 2007)

das sagt der richtige


----------



## Funghi (23. Oktober 2007)

möp, meins wird auch ma wieder "neu"aufgebaut...






Kommen noch Griffe, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbeln...falls einer Vorschläge für Vorbau/Lenker hat, immer her damit, dachte an animal jump off...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Oktober 2007)

den Baumstamm hättest du eleganter platzieren können


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2007)

schaut ja ma sehr fein aus 

aber das der boden so schön trocken ist oO 

bei mir ist alles nass und es pisst bzw schneit


----------



## Son (24. Oktober 2007)

MikeyBoy schrieb:


>



<3


----------



## DirT PrO 4 U (24. Oktober 2007)

Des AgenT rockt richtig der micro sattel von Nicolai würd ganz gut dazu passen


----------



## KingsCrown (26. Oktober 2007)

opfa ums mit deinen worten zu sagen


schickes trinity!


----------



## l0st (27. Oktober 2007)

Von nem Kolleg


----------



## -lo2- (27. Oktober 2007)

seeehr geiles teil


----------



## AgentBikes fan (28. Oktober 2007)

schöner wärs mit ner disc brake aber ansonsten ganz schön


----------



## Munich-Biker (28. Oktober 2007)

ja ne is klar, am besten montieren wir sie mit hilfe der hollowtechdiscaufnahmen.


rad sieht heiss aus


----------



## °dirtydani° (28. Oktober 2007)

hehe, gehn nur v-brakes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (29. Oktober 2007)

*löl* self pwnd ^^


----------



## -lo2- (4. November 2007)

langeweile.. flipflop dosenlack getestet ^^


----------



## TheRacer (4. November 2007)

nicht mein Fall.
Hast du hinten in richtung Ausfallenden auch lakiert oder was ist das blaue da ?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. November 2007)

voll *porno*


----------



## -lo2- (4. November 2007)

jup is aber auch die gleiche farbe wie die gabel...


----------



## MikeyBoy (5. November 2007)

felgen gelackt...


----------



## CDRacer (5. November 2007)

Was ist das da blaues am Sattelrohr? Klebeband? Welchen Zweck erfüllt es?


----------



## Son (5. November 2007)

bloß weg damit


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2007)

hm, heut endlich ma wieder fahren gewesen seit 3 Wochen, da meine Kurbeln erst heute kamen...





fehlt halt noch einiges wie Vorbau/Lenker, Sattel etc...aber hauptsache es fährt ersma wieder  aso, aktuell 13,3 häts schwerer gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. November 2007)

hö? jo ist prima geworden aber das letzte mal biken ist doch sicher schon länger als 3 wochen her. hey rede dir mal diesen blau trend aus und bleibe bei gold


----------



## MikeyBoy (5. November 2007)

jungs datt is datt eurobikeband bin zu faul iwie


----------



## Funghi (5. November 2007)

och, is doch n schöner Farbtupfer


----------



## Son (5. November 2007)

rad geht doch! fährste auch ma wieder in bs?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. November 2007)

jemand schonmal n smith mit starrgabel gefahrn?
wenn ja mit welcher einbauhöhe?


----------



## MTXR (6. November 2007)

Agent Schmidt schrieb:


> jemand schonmal n smith mit starrgabel gefahrn?
> wenn ja mit welcher einbauhöhe?




nee hat sich bis jetzt noch niemand getraut aber wenn doch dann guck doch mal den thread hier durch und vielleicht agents in action.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (6. November 2007)

dir ist klar das du hier gerade auf EIGENINITIATIVE verweist


----------



## MTXR (6. November 2007)

ich glaube halt daran, dass der mensch ein jäger und sammler ist. 
lass mich !


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. November 2007)

Trinity Felgen schaun gut aus.


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. November 2007)

und wie fährt der smith mit ner dj 100mm XD 
dann wäre ich fürs reste zufrieden und werde dann mal wieder mein raddel postn


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2007)

toll ne : 








ps: LANGEWEILE .... die argyle ist *******

ach ja es wird so net gefahren ist bloß show


----------



## Son (18. November 2007)

super


----------



## -lo2- (19. November 2007)

mit 24" starrgabel... find den lenkwinkel zu steil aber naja.. besser als garnich fahren.

die Dj ist dank der neuen großen line in grevenbroich etwas nach vorne weggebogen  muss ich ma wegschicken oder so...


----------



## Son (19. November 2007)

sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Munich-Biker (19. November 2007)

hinterbau is ma gut hässlich


----------



## -lo2- (19. November 2007)

naja der hinterbau ist halt wegen der alten gabel noch lackiert... 
ich weiß das die gabel darin komisch aus sieht.. fährt sich auch komisch! vorne alles zu tief bzw lenkwinkel halt zu steil... aber ist halt erstmal besser als nichts.

entweder krieg ich die alte gabel wieder heile und das rad bleibt dann in der farbe oder ich hol ne neue gabel dann wird der rahmen komplett lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oO?!aha?! (19. November 2007)

alle smiths mit pitchfork oder was auch immer das is sehen so schnuckelig aus ^^

naja hinterbau kommt denke ich trotzdem net schlecht wenn das flip flop lack is..


----------



## -lo2- (19. November 2007)

der hinterbau ist flipflop lack... und normal fahr ich ne dj3 die ganau so lackiert ist (siehe meine galerie oder eine seite 86 in diesem thread)


----------



## oO?!aha?! (19. November 2007)

jo, wusste ich, wollte nur sagen, dass es selbst wenn nur der hinterbau in der lackierung is es auch net schlecht aussieht...


----------



## the agent (20. November 2007)




----------



## -lo2- (20. November 2007)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## AgentBikes fan (20. November 2007)

lo2 der hinter bau ist schlecht gelackt.....


----------



## -lo2- (20. November 2007)

wieso sieht man auf dem foto wie gut ich lackieren kann? oder meinst du von der idee schlecht? check ich jetz nich


----------



## MTXR (20. November 2007)

wo haste den flip flop lack her ??


----------



## -lo2- (21. November 2007)

martkkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentBikes fan (21. November 2007)

von lakieren hab da eine auge für....


----------



## -lo2- (21. November 2007)

hmkay... also eigentlich find ich das gut lackiert... ist halt nur kein klarlack drauf und auf der seite ist die farbe daher scho n bisschen abgenutzt...

achja und ganz nebenbei ^^ hab heute meine "neue" dj3 bekommen.... hab die krone umgebaut also is die häßliche starrgabel wieder draussen und der hinterbau passt zur gabel


----------



## psyrus (25. November 2007)

soo mein rahmen ist jetzt da
ich hab mal alles n bischen zusammen gesteckt


----------



## Deleted 8887 (25. November 2007)

Sehr schöne Farbe, gefällt mir!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (25. November 2007)

wow


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2007)

joar fabe geil 

was kommt denn noch so alles dran? und was sind des für kurbeln? 

ralle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (25. November 2007)

26" gefällt mir besser.


----------



## -lo2- (25. November 2007)

schaut gut aus und die farbe ist einfach mal geil


----------



## psyrus (25. November 2007)

TheRacer schrieb:


> 26" gefällt mir besser.


das ist aber ne reine geschmacksfrage  vor allem fahrtechnischer geschmack
kurbeln sind oddy 41thermal


----------



## mountainlion (25. November 2007)

die gabel macht sich erstaunlicher weise optisch recht gut in meinen augen, und am Rad 

hach bin ich wieder witzig, aber is echt geil


----------



## DEMOLISCHER (29. November 2007)

scheiß agent!

die dinger brechen sehr schnell, spreche aus erfahrung, hatte zwei "agent smith".


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. November 2007)

Kommt eher darauf an, WIE man fährt. So ein Gejammer habe ich mir vor dem Kauf meines DMR Sidekicks und meines Agent Flows auch angehört. Gerade ersterer hat letztendlich mehr ausgehalten, als vorher anzunehmen war. Er besitzt mitterweile vier große Beulen und hält immernoch. Meinen Flow habe ich dementsprechend (als Nachfolger) auch hart rangenommen. Bisher habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, außer dass der Lackierer einen auf den Deckel verdient hat, weil die Cantiaufnahme mitlackiert wurde. Aber sonst, ist der Rahmen richtig super!

Demzufolge wäre es schön, wenn du den Grund für den Rahmenbruch erwähnst. Gerade beim Smith kann ich mir deine Aussage am wenigsten erklären. 

Und im übrigen ist DAS HIER EINE GALLERY, in der Leute ihre Agents posten, WOHLWISSEND dass sie halten oder nicht. Poste doch lieber in der Kaufberatung oder was weiß ich, vlt. findest du dort Gesprächspartner. Hier stört solches Gebrabbel.


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. November 2007)

DEMOLISCHER schrieb:


> scheiß agent!
> 
> die dinger brechen sehr schnell, spreche aus erfahrung, hatte zwei "agent smith".




konstruktive kritik is doch immer noch die beste, top


----------



## Entertainly (29. November 2007)

Zitat: scheiß agent!

die dinger brechen sehr schnell, spreche aus erfahrung, hatte zwei "agent smith".

ohja sehr nett!

ist mir auch neu das der rahmen gerade der smith einfach bricht...lass ma übelregen war das nicht bei alu?! und verbeult cromo nicht erst...aber egal er hat ja erfahrung..!
zudem kommts drauf an wie man fährt! nen rahmen bricht nicht einfach

aber sorry wie doof bis du wenner dir bricht schick ihn einfach ein ...du hast ja 5 jahre ganrantie siehe homepage hattest ja 2 ...!

oder hast rechnung verloren selbst schuld!


----------



## [email protected] (29. November 2007)

DEMOLISCHER schrieb:


> scheiß agent!
> 
> die dinger brechen sehr schnell, spreche aus erfahrung, hatte zwei "agent smith".



ich denke dass du mit deiner "kritik" hier sehr falsch bist ... ich und ich denke die meisten anderen hier sind von der qualität der Rahmen überzeugt.
wenn du deine aussage net belegen kannst, halte doch beim nächsten mal einfach raus ....

wenn die 2 agent kaputtgegangen sind wars vielleicht ein produktionsfehler? oder du kannst net fahren


----------



## -lo2- (29. November 2007)

hm.. mein agent hält top ^^ bei nem hangup inner abflughalle hat die gabel eher nachgegeben -.- 

naja hab mal neu lackiert... (ja ich weiß, dass es keine profi lackierung)







brauche jetz nur mal nen neuen sattel  
bremse und kurbeln bau ich morgen an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (29. November 2007)

sieht doch Hammer aus!!! Wenns jetzt noch hält   Klarlack drüber?

blub neuie Nabe...nu bleibts ersma so:


----------



## -lo2- (29. November 2007)

hinten noch goldene nabe und nen goldenen chrisking dann isses richtig geil 
joup is klarlack drüber ^^


----------



## Deleted 8887 (29. November 2007)

*@-lo2-:* Nur der Lack auf der Vorderradfelge sieht extrem bescheiden aus. Den Vorbau würde ich auch wechseln. Sonst schick. Ach und entferne mal mit ein bisschen Verdünner die Klebereste auf der Felge hinten.


----------



## -lo2- (29. November 2007)

der blaue lack hat für die vr felge nimmer gereicht da hab ich noch n bisschen schwarz drübergemacht , den vorbau mag ich und der ist auch recht neu ^^ also wird der nicht gewechsel  und joaa mit den kleberesten wär mal ne idee


----------



## Funghi (29. November 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> hinten noch goldene nabe und nen goldenen chrisking dann isses richtig geil
> joup is klarlack drüber ^^



gib Geld  Jo, Steuersatz dachte ich eher an nen Hope... das nächste wird ersma neuer Vorbau/Lenker sowie Sattel! 

Hast du die Farbe von Bahr? Das blau kenn ich


----------



## -lo2- (29. November 2007)

ähm.. kp hab die aus so einem kleinen laden mit autozubehör....
für nen hope zahlste doch auch schon fast so viel wie für nen chris king oder nich?   ich hätte mir schon 2mal fast son schickes teil geholt..  aber dann musste das geld doch irgendwo anders hin ^^


----------



## oO?!aha?! (29. November 2007)

Naja muss sagen, dass ich nach einem jahr agent fahren auch net mehr so ganz davon ueberzeugt bin... rahmen brechen mäßig schnell, hab bei meinen kumpels auch kaputte agents gesehen... mein flow ist hinten auch leicht verzogen... naja jetzt fahr ich mutant und ma schauen wies wird...

nichts destotrotz sind cooper und smith von der geometrie sehr schöne rahmen... am flow hätte man noch einiges verbessern können (bsp. lenkwinkel...)

Im grunde isses mir egal, ob er nun nach 1,5 jahren kaputt is oder nach 2... aber an der geo vom flow könnte man echt mal was ändern... lenwinkel einfach steiler und oberrohr noch stücken länger... kettenstrebe passt, aber man brauch n ausgleich..


----------



## Munich-Biker (29. November 2007)

-lo2- neue farbe is top


----------



## Son (30. November 2007)

deeer hammmer is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRenz (30. November 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> hm.. mein agent hält top ^^ bei nem hangup inner abflughalle hat die gabel eher nachgegeben -.-
> 
> naja hab mal neu lackiert... (ja ich weiß, dass es keine profi lackierung)
> 
> ...



Also ich finde die Farbe sehr genial..

Ach ja, und mein Schmidt hält und hält und hält... seit immerhin jetzt 27 Monaten und habe immernoch Spass wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Faraleth (30. November 2007)

nun bin ich endlich auch mal dazu gekommen meine 2 Gefährten abzulichten


----------



## Son (30. November 2007)

geile moppeds


----------



## -lo2- (30. November 2007)

jup... den smacker rahmen find ich einfach geil


----------



## Funghi (30. November 2007)

ui, sehr schö...so Sommerfarben an beiden Rädern *seufz*

hab ick was verpasst, den Smacker kenn ich gar nich?!


----------



## psyrus (30. November 2007)

so nun mal live und in farbe  kein handy bild ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (30. November 2007)

smacker is noch n prototyp soweit ich weiß...
das trinity is nice... nur die krücke kommt sehr unsportlich


----------



## AhOi! (30. November 2007)

und bau dir ne kettenführung drauf...


----------



## psyrus (30. November 2007)

ja kefü kommt noch mein altes radel hatte kein iscg also muss ich entweder die vorhandene boxguide auffräsen oder ne neue ownen


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2007)

argyle raus dj1 rein hone raus und vorübergehend hussefelt drin weil die hones ja kaputt sind


----------



## CDRacer (30. November 2007)

Smacker ist noch Prototyp, das ist richtig. Habe heute auch etwas gebastelt, Bild gibts aber erst morgen denke ich.


----------



## -lo2- (30. November 2007)

leitung könnt kürzer  ^^


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2007)

-lo2- schrieb:


> leitung könnt kürzer  ^^




ja hmh neeee xD

ich weiß ist eigentlich schwachsinn bin aber zu faul


----------



## AgentBikes fan (1. Dezember 2007)

lo2 bike sieht jetzt viel bessa aus 
so neben bei ..
im mrm katalogg sind A!B produckte drin die die auf der seite noch nicht aktualisiert (bzw reingetellt) wurden wie das ?


----------



## AhOi! (1. Dezember 2007)

vergiss net das der katalog erst für 2008 gilt... surprise surprise


----------



## AgentBikes fan (1. Dezember 2007)

aarrr ich wurde durchschaut ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rock the line (4. Dezember 2007)

wo kriegt man das TRINITY in blau das ist so geil im mbrm ist das ?????????


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal mein Cooper jetzt starr und V-Brake.
Spacerturm kommt noch weg und die Sattelklemme bleibt so, find die schick.


----------



## -lo2- (4. Dezember 2007)

eigentlich find ich es echt schick.. aber irgendwas stört mich ^^  ich glaub für meinen geschmack zu viel weiß.. aber sicher bin ich mir nicht


----------



## Son (4. Dezember 2007)

spacer weg ist gut, aber die sattelklemme...naja wenns dir gefällt


----------



## Funghi (4. Dezember 2007)

jo, die Sattelklemme wirkt klobig, aber wenndes magst  und MICH stört das Kettenblatt, bzw. die Farbe, sonst top! Vbrake is sehr gut...aber die arme Felge  also nich zu oft bremsen


----------



## vitag (4. Dezember 2007)

bremse nur beim Abbubaca oder Fufanu ansonsten wer bremst verliert


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Dezember 2007)

*pornös*


----------



## Agent Schmidt (6. Dezember 2007)

ich fahr zureit brakeless und geht echt super ausser halt bei paar tricks
aber abbu gehta uch ohen mit viel übung


----------



## CDRacer (6. Dezember 2007)

Naja Abubaca oder Fufanu brakeless ist meiner Meinung nach kaum gut machbar. So Kleinkram in der Bank ist kein Problem, da brauchts nur etwas Gefühl aber an Kanten hab ichs nie geschafft, wenn ich mal zeitweise brakeless gefahren bin.

Edit:
Mein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitag (7. Dezember 2007)

Mach die Avid V-Brake noch schwarz und die Felgenaufkleber ab, sonst siehts ganz schick aus.


----------



## Funghi (7. Dezember 2007)

uh schick! Da passt dat Rote von den Pedalen sogar gut! Schöne Kurbel  seh ich da nen Spank Vorbau? nein, eher nich beuim 2ten Blick...
Frage: Welchen Lenker hast du?


----------



## CDRacer (7. Dezember 2007)

Die Avid wird nicht schwarz, das ist mir zu aufwändig, mit Buchsen aus und einpressen usw. Felgenaufkleber kommen aber auf jeden Fall ab.

Lenker ist momentan ein NC-17 DH Pro und demnächst ein NC-17 DH SPro, ich wechsel die so jedes Jahr einmal, nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## -lo2- (7. Dezember 2007)

sehr geil


----------



## MikeyBoy (7. Dezember 2007)

bis auf die gabel aufjedenfall geilstes agent orange


----------



## [email protected] (7. Dezember 2007)

passt alles meiner meinung nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (26. Dezember 2007)

*unterkiefernachuntenklapp*

echt geiles bike...
und nur 11,7 Kilo


----------



## Agent Schmidt (2. Januar 2008)

mein Schmidt...




Sattel und schwarze Griffe kommen bald...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (3. Januar 2008)

hast du die felge mit bunstiften angemalt ?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2008)

acryl farbe  hat er im über 13kilo fred schon geschrieben ... ich finds lustig
^^


----------



## chri55 (3. Januar 2008)

gut lackiert wär die Farbe ja schon geil aber so ... weiß nich kann mich net so richtig mit anfreunden
der rest des bikes ja aber das VR nein


----------



## Agent Schmidt (3. Januar 2008)

Ja hab sogar noch ne volle Hellblau daheim aber hab das ganze VR an einem verschandelt  und dann hat ich kein Bock alles abzukleben und Mantel rausmachen und so  XD war ja auch nurn Test und vielleicht kommt bald wieder des richtige AtomlaB VR rein...und nich das jetztige 10â¬ VR XD


----------



## Agent Schmidt (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute wollte fragen woher und wieviel der Adapter für die VBrakes Beim SmithRahmen kosten. Wollt mir jetzt nämlich ne VBrake dranmachen und dann wollt ich nicht gleich agent!bikes mailen. MFG adi


----------



## -lo2- (4. Januar 2008)

kriegt man die nich mit dem rahmen mit? 

also ich hab zumindest die adapter hier rumliegen... weiß aber grad nicht ob die vom smith oder vom cooper sind


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2008)

wenn die vom cooper passen kannst mir mal ne pm schreiben ich brauch die nämlich net


----------



## AgentBikes fan (4. Januar 2008)

das ist doch voll pfuii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent Schmidt (4. Januar 2008)

Das doofe is ich hab das Rad (unteranderem den Rahmen) gebraucht gekauft und da war ne Scheibenbremse drauf und kein Adapter für die V Brakes.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie viel die ca. kosten, weil dann überleg ich mit ob ich miene scheiebnsbremse mal wieder eine neue leitung gönn oder ne gebrauchte V Brake reinhau...danke schonma


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2008)




----------



## eumel- (10. Januar 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



nices radl ralle kennen uns ja über lokalisten nä fahr auchn graues agent cooper aber kann nur sagen dass deins echt ein schickes teil is  

mfg dani


----------



## double D (11. Januar 2008)

ich fahr ja mittlerweile auch einen Smith, aber mit Scheibe. werd mal schaun ob ich die Adapter noch irgendwo rumfliegen hab, dann könntest sie haben. Schick mir ne pm bei interesse.
werd heute mal ein Foto machen und dann reinstellen!


----------



## Entertainly (14. Januar 2008)

so mal meins  hier lenker wird noch geändert  und gabel noch nen cm gekürztaber sonst ists ganz geil zu fahren!


----------



## CDRacer (14. Januar 2008)

Also bis auf die Spacer unterm Vorbau, finde ich es seeehr schick.


----------



## aynis82 (14. Januar 2008)

mein fully  





dauert aber noch nen bissel; heute: steuersatz und kurbel
morgen der rest... 

aynis82


----------



## Entertainly (14. Januar 2008)

CDRacer schrieb:


> Also bis auf die Spacer unterm Vorbau, finde ich es seeehr schick.




ja hab ich ja drunter geschrieben es kommt ja noch nen anderer lenker der net so flach ist und dann kommen die spacer auch endgültig weg dann passts,werd dann nachträglich nen bild posten


----------



## MikeyBoy (15. Januar 2008)

wieso geht das nicht????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8887 (16. Januar 2008)

LOL! Also sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## l0st (16. Januar 2008)

du musst die 0 und das ? wegmachen...


----------



## MikeyBoy (16. Januar 2008)




----------



## -lo2- (16. Januar 2008)

sind das 2 versch. rahmen mit den gleichen parts? oder hast du einfach 2 rÃ¤der? 

â¬: oder ist der rahmen auf einer seite blau und auf der anderen schwarz? ^^


----------



## MTXR (16. Januar 2008)

natürlich hat der 2 räder und die beide gleich aufgebaut aber nur ne andere rahmenfarbe genommen. meine meinung kennst du ja ...


----------



## AgentBikes fan (16. Januar 2008)

oder zwei rahmen oder er hat den einen lakiert 
hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterBlaster51 (16. Januar 2008)

Haha so gehört´s sich wenn man guad drauf is nimmt man des blaue wenn der tag net so toll ist dann das schwarze


----------



## oO?!aha?! (16. Januar 2008)

1 Fahrrad verschieden lackiert... sieht man doch...


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Januar 2008)

aha hat recht
würd mal gerne die üebrgänge sehn schaut richtig nice aus 
fande aber dunkelblau / hellblau bessser  naja
gabs auch mal an nem bmx mit rot blau wo die VR rot war und HR dann blau
aber coole idee!

edith fragt sich: 
gehn an den smith rahmen ABrakes?


----------



## Son (16. Januar 2008)

oh gott, seid ihr alle blind??
was sind ABrakes?


----------



## Agent Schmidt (17. Januar 2008)

das sind A Brakes 





und passen die an des smith


----------



## l0st (17. Januar 2008)

warum nimmst nicht eifnach ne vbrake?


----------



## Son (17. Januar 2008)

ist doch langweilig!


----------



## psyrus (26. Januar 2008)

mal n kleines update


----------



## Kettenbruch (26. Januar 2008)

Nach langer Zeit mal ein update von mir


----------



## Agent Schmidt (26. Januar 2008)

das smith is sehr geil! was dat fürn lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (26. Januar 2008)

Das Smith ist ein Traum in schwarz 
die Sattelstütze will mir aber nicht zusagen...


----------



## Kettenbruch (26. Januar 2008)

danke.
@Agent Schmidt: 
Der Lenker ist der Smith von Agentbikes.

@your enemy:
Naja... mit der Sattelstüze hast du nicht Unrecht, jedoch sehe ich die ja nicht beim Fahren


----------



## psyrus (26. Januar 2008)

nochmal in nicht überbelichtet ^^


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (26. Januar 2008)

@kettenbruch fährst du auch die revell nabe ?
weil ich habe die auch und und den smith und werde meins am monatg zum aufbaun bringen nur jetzt im moment schleift die kette noch ?
Hattest auch des problem ?


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (26. Januar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]





So am montach wird aufgebaut


----------



## Kettenbruch (27. Januar 2008)

@MasterBlaster51; 
Ja ich hab auch eine revell Nabe drin, da hat aber nie was geschliffen. Ich fahre hinten ein 14er ritzel und vorne ein 27er Kettenblatt.

Wo genau schleift es denn ?


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (27. Januar 2008)

ja also es schleift mir fällt der name grad net ein^^
bei dem rohr des von der nabe nach oben weggeht .
Nur ich hab mim kent schon geschrieben der hat gesagt das man das ritzel (12er) auch anderrum einbaun kann so das der größere abstandsring nach aussen hin geht.weil jetzt im moment geht er noch nach innen rein


----------



## Kettenbruch (27. Januar 2008)

Es täuscht jetzt vielleicht etwas auf deinem Bild aber das Ritzel sieht aus als hätte es mehr als 12 Zähne !?
Naja egal, Hauptsache das Problem ist gelöst


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (27. Januar 2008)

HEHE ja is ja auch noch n 18er drauf .Also net wundern.
war irgendwie auch noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterBlaster51 (31. Januar 2008)

Endlich


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (31. Januar 2008)




----------



## MasterBlaster51 (31. Januar 2008)




----------



## Son (31. Januar 2008)

lässt grüßen
sattel ist bäääh


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (31. Januar 2008)

Haha ja ändern lässt grüßen check des noch net so ganz
Naja au egal
ne sattel find ich scho okkay


----------



## dragonflyer (4. Februar 2008)

dragonflyer schrieb:


> So mal meins in seiner soweit letzten ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal ^^

Wie manche evtl. wissen hab ich mein Agent letzten sommer verkauft. Weil neues Hobby etc. War auch net mehr so gut in Schuss rein technisch.

Jetzt hab ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder den Käufer angeschrieben um zu wissen wie es meinen Agent geht.  
Doch er sagte er hats weiterverkauft nur hat nix vom Käufer kein ICQ und nix.   

Wollte mal fragen ob es mal wieder jemand gesichtet hat oder den neuen Besitzer kennt. 

Grüße Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht so wirklich sicher, aber es könnte sein, dass ich es Ende letzten Jahres in der Tretlager Halle in Emmering gesehen habe. Vielleicht war es auch nur ein ähnliches, hab nicht so genau hingeschaut.


----------



## MikeyBoy (5. Februar 2008)

hier kann man nochmal die lackierung sehen ;-)






achja ist übrigens im bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## Son (5. Februar 2008)

schöner teppich


----------



## DerRenz (23. Februar 2008)

So, seit langem mal wieder ne´Wasserstandsmeldung von mir:
Jetzt wieder mal in 26" und mit neuer "alter" starrer Gabel mit neuem Design.



und hier nochmal die Gabel...


----------



## Fl!egeng!tter (23. Februar 2008)




----------



## chri55 (23. Februar 2008)

aaah wunderschön  was wiegts?


----------



## Fl!egeng!tter (24. Februar 2008)

hab leider keine waage


----------



## AgentBikes fan (24. Februar 2008)

nett nett


----------



## double D (28. Februar 2008)

Tadaaaaa!


----------



## AgentBikes fan (28. Februar 2008)

haste ns naben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (28. Februar 2008)

schon, sieht man leider nicht aufm foto, sind aber rot


----------



## -lo2- (28. Februar 2008)

seeeehr niiiice


----------



## Patze Downhill (29. Februar 2008)

Mein Projekt 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CDRacer (1. März 2008)

Da passt ja nix zueinander. Einsatzzweck?


----------



## chri55 (1. März 2008)

ui, soll die Kette die Farbe haben oder rostet die?


----------



## Patze Downhill (1. März 2008)

springe nur dicke drops
und fahr a bissal downhill


----------



## double D (1. März 2008)

uiuiuiuiuiuiui! dicke drops und a bissal DH mitm Agent Trinity, ja dann viel Spass


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2008)

also ich würde ma die kettenführung richtig montieren xD


----------



## blub-bum (1. März 2008)

mal ne mehr oder weniger dumme frage....

durch den längeren dämpfer sollte sich ja eig automatisch der hub mitvergrößern.

könnte es dann net passieren, dass das hinterrad gegen das sitzrohr schlägt?

beschäftigt mich btw schon etwas länger die frage, ma hoffen dass man den sinn versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patze Downhill (2. März 2008)

die kettenführung passt leider net anders hin. KETTE IST SONDER ROST EDITION.
hab jetzt n 241 dämpfer verbaut und ne 200 gabel. ob das hinterrad gegen das sitzrohr schlägt...... hm gute frage! bisher ist es noch nicht passier. radstand kann man ja dann auch noch verstellen.....
aber ich muss sagen es lässt sich super fahren und mit 19kg liegrt es im grünen bereich.


----------



## Munich-Biker (2. März 2008)

oberen aluteil vonner kefü abschneiden dann passt sie normal hin, hab ich auch so gemacht.

dir is aber schon bewusst das der rahmen nich für 200mm vorne ausgelegt ist?


----------



## Patze Downhill (2. März 2008)

jo is mir schon bewusst(150mm max.). aber ich hab eh keine garantie mehr drauf also wird gebastelt.


----------



## chri55 (2. März 2008)

das ist aber etwas leichtsinnig, oder? fährt sichs trotz 50mm zuviel besser?


----------



## Patze Downhill (2. März 2008)

es fährt sich anders.... ich hab momentan keine gabel mit 150mm. aber der dämpfer gleicht alles a bissal aus. das trinity is trotz umbau sehr wendich und man kann so gut wie jeden schei$$ damit machen.


----------



## TheRacer (3. März 2008)

würde noch über eine andere Sattel kombi nachdenken. Das würde das Erscheinungsbild sehr positiv verändern.
Natürlich ich das nur MEINE Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patze Downhill (3. März 2008)

ihr habt auch immer was zu meckern......  jetzt is aber schluss!!!


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (3. März 2008)

jo alles bis auf rahmen wechseln dann ist gut


----------



## chri55 (3. März 2008)

der Aufkleber: "Rücksicht ist besser" 

wozu ist die 2. Sattelstütze da? ich mein, die endet am Rahmen?  die zerkratzt den doch nur oder?


----------



## Tom-Ass (3. März 2008)

patze, bleib lieber beim kona, des steht dir besser


----------



## MTXR (3. März 2008)

bender ? bist du das ??


----------



## chri55 (3. März 2008)

bender kommt doch nicht ohne Supermonster aus


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. März 2008)

Krass, ich muss kotzen.,


----------



## aynis82 (4. März 2008)

altaaa...
krass was das denn fürn gerät ?! 
jep die kefü oben absägen-sauber feilen- FERTIG !
funzt super und sieht BESSER aus (spreche aus erfahrung!) 
ich finde die gabel passt einfach nicht; kannmir auch nicht vorstellen das es noch so wendig ist wie es sein sollte mit ner 200er an der front
nimm lieber ne pike oder ne schicke mz!
FAZIT: schicker rahmen  naja und der rest... hmm... geschmackssache oder aber ne geld-frage

aynis82


----------



## MTXR (4. März 2008)

naja jut. solange du damit zufrieden bist ist das ja noch ok. auch wenn mirdas rad mal überhaupt gar nicht zusagt. zum rumdroppen bestimmt ok aber dafür denke ich wäre ein nicht so agiles rad besser. naja ist aber auch nicht meine welt. kommen wir zum eigentlichen grund meines posts:

seh ich das richtig, dass diese 2. sattelstütze auf der kettenstrebe aufliegt und den sinn und zwacke hat, mit ihrer 20mm federung (grob geschätzt) deine eier oder was auch immer auf dem sattel landet noch ein wenig zu federn ?? 

nun ja glück auf. dich hoffe mal dass es nicht bricht. 
mfg


----------



## double D (5. März 2008)

YEAH es wird immer besser dein trinity, jetzt ein historisches Scott dh sofa drauf, sehr geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2008)

neuer sattel ( npj ), bremse (trickstuff quad sting )  mit stahlflex in weiß von goodridge und neue pedale (odyssey twisted pvc ):












mfg


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (8. März 2008)

Krass greisslich    Spaß weist ja wie ich es finde


----------



## double D (8. März 2008)

fit, die weiße leitung is sehr geil!


----------



## Son (8. März 2008)

weiße pedale wärn auch noch was!


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> weiße pedale wärn auch noch was!




jo dachte auch noch an n weißen lenker aber finanziell bin ich im moment n bissal ausgeschöpft ...


----------



## Deleted 8887 (8. März 2008)

Übertreib es mit dem Weiß lieber nicht, sonst wirkt es nur allzu aufgesetzt. So ist es schick.


----------



## chri55 (8. März 2008)

würde auch wenn überhaupt nur noch kleine Sachen weiß machen, z.B. Sattelklemme. ist aber eig. nicht nötig.


----------



## MikeyBoy (11. April 2008)




----------



## aynis82 (11. April 2008)

nais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (11. April 2008)

sehr nice


----------



## double D (12. April 2008)

sieht gut aus, aber der Gabel würd ich nicht vertrauen....


----------



## aynis82 (23. April 2008)

*hier mal meins*






aynis82


----------



## blub-bum (23. April 2008)

Will auch endlich n Trinity....


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2008)

a so a sauerrei .... putzen ist angesagt 

sonst sehr schick


----------



## aynis82 (24. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> a so a sauerrei .... putzen ist angesagt



oki doki - wird gemacht und foto folgt dann demnächst

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lo2- (24. April 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> a so a sauerrei .... putzen ist angesagt
> 
> sonst sehr schick



altahh das ist ein mountainbike xD das muss so


----------



## FoFo 007 (25. April 2008)

Lange genug habe jetzt ich zugeschaut, nun bekommt ihr endlich mein Orange zu sehen


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2008)

-lo2- schrieb:


> altahh das ist ein mountainbike xD das muss so




also meins ist ja ein street/döööört bike und deshalb ist das immer subba saubär  

vielleicht kimmt heut abend noch ein neues bild von meinem gefährt


----------



## FoFo 007 (26. April 2008)

UPDATE: -seit heute mit neuen Pedalen

*EDIT* Wie kann ich denn so große Bilder, wie "aynis82" mit seinem Trinity hier reinstelllen ?


----------



## Son (26. April 2008)

am besten im fotoalbum hochladen, aber anscheinend hastes schon wo hochgeladen, einfach den link posten


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2008)

neuer lenker - vorbau, neue hinterradnabe (hope pro 2 ssp), wieder die Dx pedale, und 25,4 stüze mit reduzierhülse, und sägeblatt bremsscheibe


----------



## -lo2- (3. Mai 2008)

das cooper is absolut nice  find aber der lenker wirkt etwas dick darauf...


----------



## Prokovjev (18. Mai 2008)

moin. hier mal meins:


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2008)

spacerturm, und sattelstüze sollten geändert werden


----------



## double D (18. Mai 2008)

yo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2008)

schwarz und andere kurbeln andere gabel - wieder der npj wonderbar und joar ist klickbar


----------



## AhOi! (20. Mai 2008)

so schlimm schauts jetzt auch wieder net aus, das du es gleich an die mülltonne hängen musst... ;-)


----------



## shadow860 (22. Mai 2008)

Ist nicht mein bike..ist von nem kumpel:


----------



## AgentBikes fan (22. Mai 2008)

nett


----------



## Mr. Blub (22. Mai 2008)

Ja so siehst aus Leute
Wem dieses ausergewöhnlich schöne Bike wohl gehört???
Aber ich hab gehört dem Lutscha is beim Manual der Lenker gebrochen voll der Mok!!!!!


----------



## shadow860 (22. Mai 2008)

^
     |
    |||
   |||||

Dem hier drüber gehört das bike


----------



## Mr. Blub (22. Mai 2008)

Ohh sagdas doch nich!!
Was eigentlich mit dem bike in deinem Profilbild da passiert ich habe da so dinge gehört??? OoO was da los ??


----------



## shadow860 (22. Mai 2008)

Halt die Fresse und hör auf hier zu spamen 
SpEcIaLiZeD RuLeS!


----------



## Mr. Blub (22. Mai 2008)

Ohhhh armes putput
Kapuut gefahren hasse den P3 nach sage und schreibe 2 Monaten
Aufjeden fall.
Specialized...nicht nur Bikes, sonder auch komische Rahmen so läufts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (22. Mai 2008)

könnt ihr euer gespräch per pm, icq o.ä fortsetzen?! danke


----------



## Prokovjev (22. Mai 2008)

ich wär auch dafür dass ihr das privat regelt...


----------



## AhOi! (24. Mai 2008)

shadow860 schrieb:


> SpEcIaLiZeD RuLeS!



Falsches Forum..


----------



## Patze Downhill (2. Juni 2008)

Seas,
muss jetzt mal n lob loswerden......

bin echt beeindruckt was die dinger so aushalten!! hab jetzt das trinity schon 8 mal den jj2 runter gejagt und anschließend den den anlieger. das ding ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen. allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der dämpfer etwas spiel hat, da ich noch nicht die passenden buchsen habe. aber es hält!

hätte evtl. jemand ein ersatzschaldauge fürs trinity zum verkaufen?
währe sehr interessiert?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AhOi! (2. Juni 2008)

Ha.. das rad kenn ich irgendwoher... ;-)

Meld dich mal bei mir wegen Schaltauge...
Ach ja wie fährt es sich denn mit ner 888


----------



## Patze Downhill (2. Juni 2008)

fährt sich sau geil, und super wendig!!!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (3. Juni 2008)

ponyexpress.


----------



## aynis82 (3. Juni 2008)

uijuijui nettet je"pferd"   

aynis82


----------



## double D (4. Juni 2008)




----------



## Ey Yo (8. Juni 2008)

fettes gerät. 
wenns bei mir mal wieder geld regnen sollte, dann gehört der trinity auch mir...


----------



## Prokovjev (9. Juni 2008)

jetzt mit einer stroker trail...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2008)

neue bremse , mäntel , schläuche und felge hinten


----------



## Son (9. Juni 2008)

geiles teil!


----------



## Phil (14. Juni 2008)

Was wiegen eure Trinitys ?

Schlägt die Kette an der Strebe an, oder ist das mit dieser Lösung völlig beseitigt ?


----------



## psyrus (14. Juni 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Was wiegen eure Trinitys ?
> 
> Schlägt die Kette an der Strebe an, oder ist das mit dieser Lösung völlig beseitigt ?



die kette schlägt auch schon mal anner strebe an  juckt aber nich da ich mein bike eher selten von unten sehe

gewicht komm ich so auf 17-18kg liegt aber auch daran dass ich nicht gerade leichte parts verbaut habe...
stahlkurbeln travis hinten ne stiffy


----------



## dust_freak (15. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins:




Ist klickbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2008)

was gibts da zu sagen? 

eigentlich nigs einfach top!!

ach ja du suchst ja ne scheibenbrems ich hab ne deore übrig


----------



## AgentBikes fan (15. Juni 2008)

sherschones ding .!


----------



## double D (16. Juni 2008)

Meins wiegt Slopstylefertig, d.h. Tabletops, eine Bremse 15,5 kg!


----------



## specip2 (23. Juni 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> neue bremse , mäntel , schläuche und felge hinten



Meine reifen!! xD


----------



## dust_freak (24. Juni 2008)

wie siehts mit dem Grip vom npj eig aus wenn man dirt fährt? Ich hab da so meine Bedenken...


----------



## [email protected] (25. Juni 2008)

also street park ist er hammer geil. bin glaub ich erst einma dirt damit gefahren, und das auf harten aber nicht staub-trockenem lehmboden. da ist der grip auch mehr als ideal. wenns staubig-steinig wird denke ich sind die tabletops besser.


----------



## user_1024 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Agenten 

wie sieht's aus: kann man Trinity wohl tourentauglich machen?
Leider hab' ich keinen Lift hinterm Haus, muss Berge also selbst rauf, bzw. erst mal hinkommen. Die Eigenschaften mit kurzem (variablem) Radstand und relativ wenig Federweg, aber Geometrie für Blödsinn sind genau das, was ich bei nem Fully suche.

- denke, ich werde mit einem Kettenblatt nicht weit kommen => Umwerfer für Tretlager-Montage möglich? z.B. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Shimano-XT-FD-M-770-TS-E-Type-2008::9301.html

- Sitzrohr recht kurz => weiß jemand, wie lang eine Vario-Sattelstütze effektiv ist? z.B. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Joplin-L-Vario-Sattelstuetze-2008::10774.html (Ist nur Gesamtlänge angegeben, aber wieviel bleibt im Rahmen)


----------



## aynis82 (28. Juni 2008)

hi...
meinste nicht selbst das der trinity zu schwer ist fürn tourenaufbau ? 
sind ja immerhin doch einige kilo die da zusammen kommen 
zur stütze: ich würde mal schätzen das noch gute 300mm übrig bleiben...
zum umwerfer: wie und wo willste den zug befestigen ?

aynis82


----------



## user_1024 (28. Juni 2008)

Eine Vario-Stütze wird leider nix, habe ich schon nachgemessen/überschlagen.
Die Umwerfer-Frage geht ja genau aus dem Grund an Euch, weil ich nicht weiß, wie und wo...
Idee ist eigentlich nur, daß ich ein Spaß-Fully aufbauen möchte. Erste Vorausetzung für Spaß ist allerdings, daß ich die Spaß-Strecken erstmal damit erreichen kann. Bei vielen Enduros befürchte ich, daß die einfach alles glattbügeln, "unhandlich" fahren und damit den Spaß dämpfen, nicht so beim Trinity mit wenig Federweg und kurzem Radstand (wenn gewünscht).
Der sonstige Aufbau würde auch eher Enduro- oder All Mountail-mäßig werden (Laufräder, Schaltung etc).

Würde mich über weitere Tips freuen, ggf auch Alternativ-Vorschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (28. Juni 2008)

umwerfer passt nich dran


----------



## CDRacer (28. Juni 2008)

Auch kein E-Type?


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2008)

da ja keiner bilder postet mach ich das


----------



## AhOi! (30. Juni 2008)

Cooper in Spezial Edition Lackierung:




















Part List:

Agent Cooper Traffic Red
Agent Stem
Agent Smith Bar White
Agent Lock on Grips
Agent Slim Seat Prototyp
Agent Headset
Madera Protocol Crank
Marzocchi DJ1 2008
Shadow Conspiracy Half Link Chain
DMR V8 Pedals
DMR VR Satz (DV24 Felge mit DMR Nabe)
DMR HR Satz (DV24 Felge mit DMR Revolver Dicta Ritzel 16t)
DMR Moto
Salt 33t Kettenblatt
Avid Juicy 5
KHE Seatpost


Geändert wird noch:
Kettenblatt:  Agent Prototyp 
Ritzel Hinten: 13t


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (30. Juni 2008)

Woaaaaaaah sabbbber eyy


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2008)

wann gibts denn den sattel zum kaufen?

das rad ist hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AhOi! (30. Juni 2008)

Sattel dauert noch...
Wird aber mit Pivotal System kommen...


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2008)

schade so hätt ich ihn sofort genommen auch als prototyp zum testen ;-)

ach ja ich denke die geomotrie wird um einiges besser wenn ihr die gabel noch auf 80 travelt ... der lenker braut ja auch schon sehr hoch


----------



## MTXR (30. Juni 2008)

mein Rad ist jetzt bei eBay drinne ... 





hier der Link :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260256971866&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=016


----------



## AhOi! (30. Juni 2008)

bin so auch meinen smith gefahren..


----------



## double D (1. Juli 2008)

die "Marlboro Edition" ist geil geworden!


----------



## KingWooD-rider (4. Juli 2008)

So hier mein mopped....http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/5/0/1/_/large/IMG_7146.JPG


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (4. Juli 2008)

Ohh ja sehr schön King


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juli 2008)

joar sehr gut bloß sattelpostition ist nicht so meins aber sehr gut sonst!


----------



## Ströhli (7. Juli 2008)

Nach 2 geschrotteten Gabeln in zwei Monaten...jetzt starr und neue aufkleber  sollte jetzt unter 12 kilo sein.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2008)

gut sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingsCrown (7. Juli 2008)

Sattel runter und Aufkleber ab! Dann kann man es als verdammt sexy bezeichnen


----------



## Ströhli (9. Juli 2008)

sattel is so zum klemmen ausserdem trau ich mich nicht die schöne race face diabolus sattelstütze abzuschneiden und atm setzt die unten auf ^^ und die aufkleber sind mittlerweile auf der gabel auch wieder ab...hat mir selbst nicht gefallen.


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (9. Juli 2008)




----------



## chri55 (9. Juli 2008)

2 geile Smiths auf der Seite


----------



## skieur (10. Juli 2008)

meins is irgendwie verdammt ähnlich


----------



## psyrus (10. Juli 2008)

skieur schrieb:


> meins is irgendwie verdammt ähnlich


irgendwie aber auch nich ^^


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

Neu sind die revell kurbeln


----------



## psyrus (11. Juli 2008)

so mal wieder n kleines update diesmal ist eine nuance rot und noch n bischen weiß dazu gekommen ^^


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2008)

der sattel geht gar nicht ^^ aber sonst ein sehr schönes fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (12. Juli 2008)

@ psyrus
was isn das fürn dämpfer, jaja schon klar MZ ROCO -  ABER -> (länge und hub) ?
ED: und mache mal BITTE  nen besseres bild vom dämpferbereich
ED2: meint ihr das ein ROCO AIR RC WORLD CUP mit den maßen 222 - 70 ins trinity passen würde ohne das das hinterrad ans sattelrohr schlägt

aynis82


----------



## Ey Yo (12. Juli 2008)

sieht aus wie 190 oder 200


----------



## Ey Yo (12. Juli 2008)

also 53-57mm hub?


----------



## psyrus (12. Juli 2008)

ist letztendlich n 190er dämpfer geworden da der rahmen noch keine 2 jahre alt ist
also 50 Hub. iss n roco rc 06
also n 222mm dämpfer wird sehr sehr knapp weil der roco n ziehmlich großes piggy bag hat da wirst du denfinitiv nich mehr an den druckstufen knopp kommen der liegt dann zwischen der dämpferaufnahme am unterrohr
ach ja zum sattel^^ den find ich eigentlich ok aber die sattelstütze suck^^


----------



## psyrus (15. Juli 2008)

hier dann das foto von der dämpferaufnahme





und nochmal eins vom bike


----------



## Phil (15. Juli 2008)

Bist denn mit dem Dämpfer schon ausgiebiger gefahren; macht der den Hinterbau sensibler ?

Weiß hier jemand in welchem Bereich man den Lenkwinkel beim Trinity verstellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyrus (16. Juli 2008)

nope noch nich gestet da es hier andauernd schüttet und wenn nich hatte ich meist keine zeit -.- aber morgen oder übermorgen solls eigentlich noch nach winterberg gehen dann wird getestet^^


----------



## meisterlampe87 (19. Juli 2008)

Tja lieber bnus nun hast du die Bestätigung aus dem Forum dass dein Sattel suckt. Härter als der is wohl nur noch n Ziegelstein der auf ne Gewindestange geschraubt und als Sattel genutzt wird.... ^^ ich sags dir irgendwann wirst du dein Gesäß und deine Kronjuwelen wegen dem Teil verlieren


----------



## Phil (26. Juli 2008)

psyrus schrieb:


> nope noch nich gestet da es hier andauernd schüttet und wenn nich hatte ich meist keine zeit -.- aber morgen oder übermorgen solls eigentlich noch nach winterberg gehen dann wird getestet^^



Wie siehts aus mit neuem Dämpfer ? (Also sehen konnten wirs schon, also wie fährts sichs?)


----------



## psyrus (27. Juli 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344746


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (8. August 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2008)

oh sehr schönes zweirad!
sattelposition zwar nicht perfekt aber zum klemmen gut.

der Vorbau ist von der Farbe nicht meins aber sehr sehr gut


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (9. August 2008)

danke die stütze wird noch gekürtzt 
und hinte nkommt eine andere ritzel druff


----------



## FoFo 007 (9. August 2008)

Sehr schön!
Ich würde aber die Bremsleitung etwas kürzen, die ist ziemlich lang
Wie kommst du denn eigentlich mit einer Scheibenbremse am Orange zurecht ? Ich bin deswegen auf Felgenbremse umgestiegen, weil sich durch die Scheibe meine Ausfallenden gelockert hatten...


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2008)

oh ja das seh ich jetzt erst 

was ist das denn fürn lenker?


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (10. August 2008)

also so ausgiebig testen kann ich noch net weil ich noch verletzt bin und von artzt aus nicht fahren darf .
ja ist n bissel lang aber ich habs mit nem kabel binder so locker am lenker festgemacht 
der lenker ist ein Atomlab Gi 2"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreeRideKalle (21. August 2008)

bei meinem orange lockert sich auch der adapter hinten ab und zu... 
aber eher selten und das nach paar stunden harter streetaction und sauviel gebremse 
hab aber immer nen 4er inbus inner tasche, wenn man sich mal für 5min hinsetzt, was trinkt, oder einfach mal kurz chillt, schaue ich einfach nach ob alle schräubchen fest sind und gut, stört mich nich weiter =) 
dafür genieße ich den komfort einer hydraulischen disc


----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2008)

beste orange lösung meiner meinung nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3495250&postcount=46

oder einfach basteln .... wir können das doch alle xD


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (22. August 2008)

oder loctonic oder wie der kleber heist


----------



## FoFo 007 (22. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> beste orange lösung meiner meinung nach:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3495250&postcount=46
> 
> oder einfach basteln .... wir können das doch alle xD


Ne, oder ?
Wenn ich das früher gesehen hätte, hätte ich meine HFX9 behalten Naja, die SD7 tuts aber auch ganz gut...


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2008)

richtige felgenbrems mit den richtigen belägen ist mindestens genauso gut wie die hfx ... und ne schöne odyssey linear slick leitung dann ist alles top


----------



## Deleted 8887 (23. August 2008)

Mr.Tüte.! schrieb:


> oder loctonic oder wie der kleber heist



Loctite?


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (24. August 2008)

ja mein ich doch


----------



## snowbikerin (29. August 2008)

hier mal meinen agent..

steht zur zeit leider viel zu oft im keller.. 

sattel ist mitlerweile n anderer drauf.. und irgendwie wirkt das rad auf dem fto noch kürzer, als er ist..


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (30. August 2008)

gefällt mir sehr *daumen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. September 2008)

hier meiner der ein oder andere hat mich vielleicht uffe session gesehn


----------



## Tom-Ass (12. September 2008)

sehr schön. werd auch bald mein agent orange posten, wart nur noch aufn paar teile


----------



## chri55 (12. September 2008)

schönes Cooper. 70mm Federweg?


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2008)

jo so 70mm hab halt die oberen spacer ganz raus und unten n bissal mehr rein, dass die federn vorgespannt werden und nicht so rumklappern


----------



## Tom-Ass (18. September 2008)

So, hier mal mein Agent!bikes Orange





Partlist:
- Agent!Bikes Orange Frame Schwarz
- Marzocchi Dj2 2006 @70mm
- VR: Sun Rims SingleTrack 26", 36°
Dt Swiss Onyx Nabe, Schwarz, Silberne Dt Swiss Speichen und Nippel
Tioga FS 100 26 x 2.30
Kenda light Schlauch
- HR: Atomlab Pimp 26", 36°
Funn Bullet SSP Nabe, Schwarz, 16T Ritzel, Schwarze Dt Swiss Speichen und Nippel
Tioga FS 100 26 x 2.30
- Kurbel: Shimano Hone 170mm, 32 T, mit Stahlinlets und Stahlachse, Orig. Shimano Rockring
- Pedale: Oddysey Twisted PVC Schwarz, Abdeckkappe schwarz angemalt
- Bremse: Avid Juicy 5, 160mm Cleansweep Scheibe
- Lenker/Vorbau: Sunline V1 DH Vorbau, 40mm
Deity DH/Street bar, 710mm breit
- Steuersatz: Chris King No Thread Set, Silber
- Sattel: Fuse (Specialized P.2 2006 Standart) Schwarz
- Sattelstütze: Synchros
- Sattelklemme: No Name mit Schnellspanner
- Kette: KMC Cool Chain

Gewicht: ca. 14kg (geschätzt), wahres gewicht wird nachgereicht


----------



## double D (19. September 2008)

das find ich mal richtig schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (19. September 2008)

Danke. Fährt sich auch echt Traumhaft. Der Rahmen ist wirklich gut gelungen. Dabei dachte ich immer, der Orange ist voll die 24 zoll Streetmaschine.


----------



## chri55 (19. September 2008)

sehr geil so komplett schwarz.


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (20. September 2008)

So hier mal meine Mühle
Gruas


----------



## Tom-Ass (20. September 2008)

Sehr schön. Bremsleitung bissl kürzen und die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht so. Sonst Top 

Und mach den Kabelbinder an der Gabel ab


----------



## Prokovjev (20. September 2008)

wozu soll das mit dem kabelbinder überhaupt gut sein? das sieht man ja öfter mal...


----------



## chri55 (20. September 2008)

SAG Einstellung. macht beim fahren allerdings keinen Sinn und kann die Dichtungen beim kompletten Einfedern sogar zerstören.


----------



## FoFo 007 (20. September 2008)

@ MasterBlaster51
Warum stellst du es hier schon wieder rein? Das gleiche Bild war doch schon 1 Seite vorher hier

BtW: Schönes Bike


----------



## MasterBlaster51 (20. September 2008)

@all
Ja kurbel wird bald erneuert
und Fofo hab ich irgendwie verpennt
Shame on me


----------



## MTXR (20. September 2008)

ich kenn dieses kabelbunder ding nur dafür, um zu sehen, ob die gabel durchschlägt oder nicht aber ansich unsinnig und hässlich.


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2008)

also zum thema kabelbinder ... sag bei na dirt schüssel einzustellen ist schwachsinn ja da geb ich recht.

aber bei mir ist das sehr hilfreich, wenn du ne gabel fährst die nur noch mit luft federt. somit kannst du kontrollieren wie weit die gabel einfedert, möglichweise auch kanpp vorm durchschlagen ist.

und wieso sollte ein kabelbinder die dichtungen schrotten? 
da wir schlamm und matsch oder sand mehr schaden anrichten wie ein kabelbinder aus plastik...


naja das radl ist schön nur die kurbeln müssen halt noch weh aber das weißte ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (21. September 2008)

und was genau bedeutet SAG?


----------



## Tom-Ass (21. September 2008)

Wenn du dich auf dein Rad draufsetzt, federt die Gabel und beim Fully der Dämpfer ja schon ein wenig ein. Und das was einfedert, nennt man SAG. Und da an einem Dirtbike die Gabel eh meistens sehr hart ist, ist der kabelbinder zum SAG einstellen relativ überflüssig.

Ps: Hoffs relativ gut erklärt zu haben, des Bier vom Wiesn Anfang steht mir noch im gesicht


----------



## chri55 (21. September 2008)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Und da an einem Dirtbike die Gabel eh meistens sehr hart ist, ist der kabelbinder zum SAG einstellen relativ überflüssig.



erklär das mal Marzocchi. für die ist das ne Gabel wie jede andere auch.

@Ralle: hab hier mal gelesen, dass sich der Kabelbinder beim vollen einfedern in die Dichtung fressen soll. selber keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## Tom-Ass (22. September 2008)

Ist mir damals mit meiner z150 passiert, dass der kabelbinder die Dichtung eingedrückt hat. Seit dem mach ich keinen Kabelbinder mehr an die Standrohre hin.


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (29. September 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> beste orange lösung meiner meinung nach:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3495250&postcount=46
> 
> oder einfach basteln .... wir können das doch alle xD




genau basteln also hab mit meinem meister de svertrauens das linke ausfallende an der innen seite mit schleif papier bearbietet und es hält .
den fachkram kann ich jetzt so schlecht asudrücken aber es hält


----------



## dust_freak (1. November 2008)




----------



## boernie (11. November 2008)

das ist mein Schätzchen zwar in die Jahre gekommen aber immer noch ql


----------



## AhOi! (11. November 2008)

???


----------



## chri55 (11. November 2008)

falsches Thema und viel zu kleine Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (11. November 2008)

wowso eins wollte ich scho immer haben


----------



## Prokovjev (12. November 2008)

ich kann -your enemy- und besonders -AhOi!- nur zustimmen...


----------



## boernie (12. November 2008)

wieso falsches thema versteh ich nicht bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum


----------



## AhOi! (12. November 2008)

naja.. das hier is das Agent!Bikes Unterforum.. und in diesen thread sollen Agents gezeigt werden..


----------



## double D (13. November 2008)

Prokovjev schrieb:


> ich kann -your enemy- und besonders -AhOi!- nur zustimmen...



da hat wohl einer mal wieder die Ironie nicht verstanden....


----------



## boernie (13. November 2008)

Agentbikes??????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (13. November 2008)

double D schrieb:


> da hat wohl einer mal wieder die Ironie nicht verstanden....



is im netz immer n bisschen schwierig mit der ironie... es soll ja menschen geben die sowas geil finden


----------



## Munich-Biker (14. November 2008)

1. Bilder viel zu klein
2. Hier werden nur Bilder der Firma "agent!bikes" gepostet.

also was ist falsch? richtig alles. troll dich in die galerie.


----------



## double D (10. Dezember 2008)

alt:






neu:


----------



## AhOi! (10. Dezember 2008)

Perversling


----------



## Lapin Kulta (10. Dezember 2008)

OMFG 
Da fand ich das alte aber hübscher(abgesehen vom Antrieb)


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (11. Dezember 2008)

pervers 


http://s11.directupload.net/images/081211/a69msc4u.jpg


----------



## Lapin Kulta (12. Dezember 2008)

wtp royal kurbel liegt schon bereit,hab aber noch kein us-bb


----------



## snowbikerin (12. Dezember 2008)

double D schrieb:


> neu:




ich find gelb und violett passen nicht zusammen..


----------



## -lo2- (13. Dezember 2008)

bis auf die pedalen find ich das ding geil


----------



## Tom-Ass (28. Dezember 2008)

Mal ein Update von meinem Agent Orange.

Neu sind: Pike Dual Air und Shimano Dx Pedale





greez, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (29. Dezember 2008)

nett... was wiegts?


----------



## Tom-Ass (30. Dezember 2008)

personenwaage sagt ca. 13,5 kg. Fühlt sich aber schon relativ leicht an, seit dem ich die dirt jumper gegen die pike getauscht hab. sollts vllt. mal auf ner vernünftigen waage wiegen


----------



## Lapin Kulta (31. Dezember 2008)

muss meins auch mal wiegen, hab jetzt den lack abgeschliffen das bringt noch nen paar gramm


----------



## aynis82 (1. Januar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> muss meins auch mal wiegen, hab jetzt den lack abgeschliffen das bringt noch nen paar gramm



sehr geil 

aynis82


----------



## Tom-Ass (1. Januar 2009)

ich musste auch grad lachen


----------



## Prokovjev (1. Januar 2009)

Lapin Kulta schrieb:


> muss meins auch mal wiegen, hab jetzt den lack abgeschliffen das bringt noch nen paar gramm



man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## Lapin Kulta (1. Januar 2009)

hab den rahmen ja nicht aus gewichtsgründen abgeschliffen...
der lack ist am gusset schon abgeblättert und die farbe ging mir auch auffen geist...


----------



## Tom-Ass (1. Januar 2009)

okay...kam so rüber, als hättest du es des gewichtes halber gemacht


----------



## Lapin Kulta (1. Januar 2009)

ne.. mein smith hat bestimmt noch 14,5kg!! leichtbau is was anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ströhli (15. Januar 2009)

update 11,5 kg


----------



## Lapin Kulta (15. Januar 2009)

hui , geiles gerät^^
was los , agent-dudes lebt ihr noch??? kommt nich bald ma smith 2????
oder überhaupt mal ein lebenszeichen?


----------



## AhOi! (15. Januar 2009)

huhu  Lebenszeichen abgegeben...
als erstes kommt dieses Jahr ein komplett neues modell..
noch keine details.. ausser viel federweg..


----------



## Lapin Kulta (15. Januar 2009)

und was mit dem smith 2?? kommt der bald??
mein smith machts glaub ich nicht mehr lange, hinterbau schon irgendwie verzogen, kann mann den im nächsten halben jahr mit dem smith 2 rechnen??


----------



## Phil (15. Januar 2009)

Erstmal kommt doch nen neuer Cooper! Laut HP zumindest.Die könntet ihr mal bitte etwas Detail-reicher gestalten was Gewichte und andere Daten angeht.


----------



## AhOi! (16. Januar 2009)

Ein neuer Orange kommt...nicht cooper


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapin Kulta (16. Januar 2009)

also jetzt erstmal das geheimnis mit viel federweg, dann der orange und dann ein neuer smith???


----------



## AhOi! (16. Januar 2009)

genau so ist es...
wir hatten sogar schon einen Prototyp vom smith 2 da.. aber unsere lieben hersteller hatten ihn aus simplen wasserrohren geschweißt statt aus cromo--- >5kg deswegen erstmal auf unbestimmte zeit verschoben


----------



## Lapin Kulta (16. Januar 2009)

mhm die rohrsätze die ihr verwendet waren je eh nie die leichtesten XD. schade also wahrscheinlich nichts mehr in diesem jahr für stahlfahrer?? und  der smacker liegt auch auf eis?


----------



## Phil (16. Januar 2009)

Was wird am Orange geändert ? Baut den bitte nicht zu schwer!


----------



## Prokovjev (16. Januar 2009)

Phil schrieb:


> Was wird am Orange geändert ? Baut den bitte nicht zu schwer!



ja nicht zu schwer lasst am besten gleich das unterrohr weg 

der wird schon nicht zu schwer. vertrau den agents


----------



## AhOi! (16. Januar 2009)

soll leichter werden... alu bleibt...


----------



## Phil (16. Januar 2009)

2,5kg wären schon nett.
Wie werden die Ausfallenden aussehen ?


----------



## AhOi! (16. Januar 2009)

wechselbare..


----------



## double D (17. Januar 2009)

...und ohne Schrauben-und Scheibengedöhns zum Radausbauen
evtl tieferes Tretlager und längeres Oberrohr, wäre so mein Geschmack


----------



## Freaky-Rider (1. Februar 2009)

Jo hab da mal mein frisch aufgebautes Orange für euch!
Rahmen: a!b Orange
Gabel: Pike 327
Naben: atomlab pimp  VR20mm/HR10mm
Felgen: SR Doubletrack
Speichen: DT Swiss
Mäntel: Schwalbe TableTop
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer + Truvativ bsa Adapter
Kurbeln: Holzfeller
Pedalen: Eastern
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Vorbau: Atomlab GI
Lenker: Atomlab Cromoly Issue
Bremse H : Tektro Auriga
Sattel: Fuse
Und die farben sieht man natürlich auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (1. Februar 2009)

echt schön

aynis82


----------



## snowbikerin (2. Februar 2009)

Ja sieht echt ganz schön aus.
Könntest du mit deinem Rad n Barspin machen?
Denn in meinen orange haben damals die 26" nicht reingepasst und wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du 26"
Grüße


----------



## double D (3. Februar 2009)

sieht ganz nett aus, aber viel zu viele zu viele aufkleber und Tapereste dran

und barspinns gehen, musst aber auf die Fußstellung achen, Zehen einziehen


----------



## Freaky-Rider (3. Februar 2009)

Joa, also barspin hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert aber denk ma schon das das geht x-up geht auch locker und die Tapereste sind an den Stellen wo dauerhaft reibung ist zum schutz für den Lack und die Aufkleber, das ist so ein tick von mir aber so wie es jetzt ist, ist es genug


----------



## Tom-Ass (3. Februar 2009)

Immer dran denken, dass es dochn Gebrauchsgegenstand is   Ohne den Kleberzeugs isses bestimmt schöner. Aber trotzdem im großen und ganzen ein schönes Orange


----------



## Freaky-Rider (4. Februar 2009)

Genau hast wohl voll recht 
  nur weis einer ob man die kleinen schrauben und generell die einzelnen teile vom hinterbau irgendwo einzeld bekommen könnte wenn mal was inne wicken geht??


----------



## double D (9. Februar 2009)

Logo, schickst ne mail an Ahoi, gibt alles


----------



## Freaky-Rider (9. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber Ahoi ist mir noch unbekannt !!  
gibt es da ne direkte adrersse?


----------



## Prokovjev (11. Februar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

kleine winterimpression... bei uns schneits wie sau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (11. Februar 2009)

ja bei schnee kann man sogar tobogans übern asphalt ziehn


----------



## Prokovjev (11. Februar 2009)

geil. auf die idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen


----------



## AhOi! (12. Februar 2009)

@Freaky-Rider
Meine Adresse geb ich net her...  Schick mir ne PN..


----------



## Freaky-Rider (13. Februar 2009)

aso jo ist auch schon ok trotzdem danke bekomme direkt vom a!b team die teile zugeschickt!


----------



## double D (20. Februar 2009)

zu verkaufen, 13,3 kg, 600 eusen


----------



## hstguy (3. März 2009)

schön.
Ich bin übrigens der einzig wahre Almighty God!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prokovjev (11. März 2009)

ich hab mal n bisschen mit ner lackdose rumgespielt... lenker, bremshebel und sattelklemme jetzt in gabelfarbe (naja fast):


----------



## snowbikerin (11. März 2009)

Hey Leute, das Rad steht zum verkauf.. 

Hier die Partliste:
RAHMEN : agent orange
GABEL : suntour duro 08
BREMSE : Shimano Deore 
LENKER : atomlab.
GRIFFE : schwarz
VORBAU : KHE Prism.
KURBEL : Aricle, baugleich KHE Prism
KETTENBL : KHE Prism.
INNENLAGER : KHE Prism..
SATTEL : braun
SATTELSTÜTZE : truvativ.
KLEMME : nope.
KETTE : wippermann. 
PEDALEN : NC-17
LAUFRÄDER : KHE Prism nabe auf sun felge vorne, Hinten Atomlab Felge.
REIFEN : KHE Mac 2
STEUERSATZ : da bomb.

Ich dachte so an 500 Euronen.. Wer interesse hat, melden..
Versand wird dann auch noch geklärt 

Grüße


----------



## Tom-Ass (4. Mai 2009)

da hier wohl nix mehr los ist auf den Agent!Bikes sektor meld ich mich mal wieder:





Es fährt sich so traumhaft!


----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (5. Mai 2009)

sieht auch schön aus


----------



## CrAnKBrOtHeR89 (19. Mai 2009)

find ich auch... des schwarze hier sieht ma durch des cleane design richtig geil aus  
so ein kleines maschinchen würd mir neben mein dh-bike noch fehlen... so fürn winter in der skatehalle und für zwischendurch


----------



## Tom-Ass (20. Mai 2009)

mir gehts genau andersrum. ich bräuchte neben dem kleinen maschinchen noch´n großes rad


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. Mai 2009)

mal mein Trinity, macht echt richtig Spaß aufm Heimberg und im Bikepark. Neu sind Gabel und Vorbau, was mich mal interessieren würde, was das verstellen des Dämpferschlitten in Richtung hinterrad bewirkt???





Gruß


----------



## aynis82 (21. Mai 2009)

anderer lenkwinkel (wird verspielter) und höheres tretlager

aynis82


----------



## CrAnKBrOtHeR89 (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn du ihn Richtung Hinterrad verschiebst bzw nach unten dann kannste damit die Geometrie des ganzen Bikes ändern. Also wenn du nach hinten verschiebst haste steileren Lenkwinkel usw. Wie es dann mit der Veränderung des Federweges aussieht weiss ich jedoch nicht...


----------



## Phil (5. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr nun mittlerweile das vorletzte Loch, sprich den 2.-flachesten Lenkwinkel.
Allerdings hab ich auch "nur" ne Pike mit 140mm drin!

Weiß jemand ob man einen E-Type Umwerfer ans Trinity schrauben kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psyrus (5. Juni 2009)

federweg verstellt sich dadurch nicht
ich fahr den schlitten ganz hinten fahr allerdings auch ne travis 150
und mit dem rocco würde weiter vorne auch nicht passen glaube ich


----------



## air-king (15. Juni 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/386249


----------



## Dude#33 (16. Juli 2009)

15,3kg. Vorbau wird noch geändert.


----------



## Phil (17. Juli 2009)

Leicht is was anderes, aber der Rahmen machts nich einfach nen gutes Gewicht zu erreichen 

Meins is leider noch nich zum Fotoshooting bereit, fehlt vorallem noch ne Kettenführung.Außerdem isses eh simply black und das is ja bekannt 

Wieviel Druck fährst du im Dämpfer ?


----------



## Dude#33 (18. Juli 2009)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, muss das Rad dazu erstmal richtig fahren, um dir eine sinnvolle Antwort geben zu können.


----------



## hardtail_Dh (2. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,
Ich hab mir ein Fully besorgt weil nur Hardtail is schmerzend in den Beinen ^^
Also der Agentbikes trinity von 2008.
Beim ausprobieren in Lanaken is mir dann de rDämpfer in de Fritten gegangen -.-
und jetzt wollte ich mir einen mit ner Feder holn.
Davor war ein Manitou Radium RL mit 190mm Länge glaub ich.
Das Problem is Leider das ich nit der Meister mit den Dämpfern bin und zwar  gibt es von Fox den Van R Bei dem die Einbaulänge 200mm braucht.
Denkt ihr ich krieg das in das Bike rein ode rsollt ich da ma lieber nach was anderem umschauen.
Ich fahr Freeride mit dem Baby.
Danke an euch schoneinmal im Varaus 
Gruß Jan


----------



## Phil (2. September 2009)

Soweit ich mir das vorstelle müsste das gehen. Du musst schauen, dass die Schwinge nicht am Sattelrohr anschlägt.Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du den Schlitten ein oder zwei Löcher höher montierst.
Theoretisch sollte man das Trinity auch mit mehr Federweg ausstatten können, wenn man hinten 24Zoll fährt.


----------



## hardtail_Dh (4. September 2009)

auf 24 hab ich nciht mehr die große lust drauf weil ich an 1 Bike  ( Dirt ) 24 habe und ich eig lieber mit 26 fahre.
Aber ich hab mir das teil jetzt einfach ma bestellt mit gut glück


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (17. Januar 2010)

Domas schrieb:


> was sagt ihr dazu:


 

Sehr sehr schönes Mr-Flow
was für eine ehl hat die gabel (in mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolasice (19. Januar 2010)

hier mal mein schwarzes Trinity...







(ich weiss, vorbau ist zu lang ) 

werde den rahmen verkaufen weil ich mir wieder mein grossman FDT hardtail aufbauen will, hab mir nen downhiller gekauft (gambler dh10) und brauch keine 2 fullies..

wer also intersse hat mal in den bike-markt schauen..

grüsse patrick


----------



## Chris1980 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Hab mir ein Agent Trinity 2009 Frame besorgt,und werde ihn auf Dirt Street aufbauen!
Werde ihn auch neu lackieren lassen sind ein paar Kratzer drinnen was mich stört!
Farbe weis ich noch nicht.Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben!
Halt euch am laufenden!!
lg Chris80


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (26. Januar 2010)

bekommt noch ne weiße stargabel
und erstmal keine bremse
empfehlt mir bitte mal reifen


----------



## Coolasice (27. Januar 2010)

könnten wir ja tauschen  ich wollt meinen wenn ich ihn behalt weiss lackieren.. wenn du deinen eh lackeiren willst kannste ja auch nen schwarzen nehmen dafür 

würd meinen auch gegen einen stahl-hardtail rahmen tauschen wie :







oder sowas (tonic howie R/T) 






grüsse


----------



## Chris1980 (5. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab noch eine Frage!
Kann man das Agent Trinity auch mit Single Speed aufbauen und fahren?
Hab es noch nie mit Single Speed gesehen!
Freu mich auf eine Antwort!
Lg Chris


----------



## FoFo 007 (5. Februar 2010)

Chris1980 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich hab noch eine Frage!
> Kann man das Agent Trinity auch mit Single Speed aufbauen und fahren?
> Hab es noch nie mit Single Speed gesehen!
> ...



Generell kann jedes Bike mit SingleSpeed aufgebaut werden! Du musst halt nur wissen ob es sich für deinen Einsatzzweck lohnt. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, ein Trinity mit SingleSpeed auszustatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Bombe (14. Februar 2010)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> da hier wohl nix mehr los ist auf den Agent!Bikes sektor meld ich mich mal wieder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein geiler Hinterbau!Wo kann man den Rahmen kaufen und ihn mit 24 fahren?


----------



## Agen~UrBan (14. Februar 2010)

MTB-Bombe schrieb:


> Ist das ein geiler Hinterbau!Wo kann man den Rahmen kaufen und ihn mit 24 fahren?



Du kannst gern meinen haben?!


----------



## double D (25. Februar 2010)

hab auch noch 2, schwarz und gelb, beide abzugeben


----------



## MTB-Bombe (27. Februar 2010)

Und was kostet ein Slope?


----------



## wiihtex (27. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Freeride Trinity:


----------



## MTB-Bombe (28. Februar 2010)

MTB-Bombe schrieb:


> Und was kostet ein Slope?


Das würd mich auch intressieren


----------



## Chris1980 (24. März 2010)

Hi Leute!
Verkaufe mein Agent Trinity 09 Rahmen!
Mit Sattelstütze,Sattel,Holzfeller Tretlager,Agent Steuersatz!
Keine Dellen und Risse!
Bei interesse schreibt mir eine PN.
Lg Chris


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. März 2010)




----------



## Chris1980 (2. April 2010)

chris1980 schrieb:


> hi leute!
> Verkaufe mein agent trinity 09 rahmen!
> Mit sattelstütze,sattel,holzfeller tretlager,agent steuersatz!
> Keine dellen und risse!
> ...


 


verkauft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (3. Juni 2010)

Mal ein bisschen Pep wieder in den Laden hier bringen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider21 (25. Juni 2010)

joa... scheint sich ja nciht mehr viel hier zu tun... die nächsten paar tage kommen auch bilder von meinem orange rein ^^ 

btw, hat noch jemand nen Orange Rahmen in S zum abgeben?? 

wenn ja, bitte PN mit preisvorstellung ^^ 


thx


----------



## Freeride4Life (4. Juli 2010)

Joa mein Trinity, frisch vom schweissen gekommen =)
mir gefällts<3
es fährt sich echt schön, hintere felge is eineschick, also blaue komt


----------



## Freeride4Life (4. Juli 2010)

so.


----------



## Thilo1996 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mein Rahmen ist gerissren hat noch jemad nen stabieln nich allu rahmen in rot oder orange abzugeben ? Geht auch mit steuersatz und gabel! 
Zeigt mir dann einfach ein bild und sacht mir was ihr dafür wollt. ( Der müsste rot oder orage sein da ich mein bike auf orange rot und gelb gemacht habe


----------



## moth (19. Juli 2010)

Thilo1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Mein Rahmen ist gerissren hat noch jemad nen stabieln nich allu rahmen in rot oder orange abzugeben ? Geht auch mit steuersatz und gabel!
> Zeigt mir dann einfach ein bild und sacht mir was ihr dafür wollt. ( Der müsste rot oder orage sein da ich mein bike auf orange rot und gelb gemacht habe



Was für ein Rahmen war das der gerissen ist? Etwa nen Agent??


----------



## Thilo1996 (20. Juli 2010)

Das war ein orgi. Scott Voltage yz 15 rahen. Ich hatte bis jetzt valles ausgefäckselt auser den rahmen  Also hat jemand vieleicht nen rahmen ??


----------



## Freerider21 (20. Juli 2010)

hmm, also im Suche bereich wärste da besser aufgehoben.... aber btw hab noch nen orange rahmen daliegen auch in Verkehrsorange mit Pike.... 

is aber alu aber wohl stabil genug, ausser du bist so n extrem mosher


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (21. Juli 2010)

Hab nen Agentbike MR-FLow rahemn in neuwertigen zustand!
Kann dir alles dazugeben was du brauchst!


----------



## Thilo1996 (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin kein monster aber der leichteste bin ich auch wiederrum nicht nur sicher ist sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Tüte.! (26. Juli 2010)

Die Sticker kommen noch ab und hier und da wird was kleines geändert .


----------



## Freerider21 (26. Juli 2010)

So, nun endlich auch meins..... 

is zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber schon auf dem besten wege...


----------



## Gutti (16. August 2010)

Hallo

Such einen Agent Trinity Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.

Hat jemand von euch etwas??

Danke schon im Voraus.


----------



## Gutti (13. September 2010)

Coolasice schrieb:


> hier mal mein schwarzes Trinity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo

Hast du den Rahmen noch, würde dir den Rahmen abkaufen.


----------



## crisking900 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein Projekt.
Der Rahmen ist hier aus dem Forum.
Einfach Glasgeperlt und dann schaun wir mal was für eine Farbe raus kommt?!?
Die Naben sind von Tibor Simai (Asambly Industy) Wunsderswchöner Klang und saugeil verarbeitet. Meine Z1 Dual von 1998 habe ich auch neu aufgebaut und der Rest sind Altteile aus´m Keller.
Gruss Crisking


----------



## Kettenbruch (10. Oktober 2010)

Moin.
Nach langer Zeit  wieder ein Update von mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbruch (25. Dezember 2010)

Schade dass der thread hier vermodert. Fährt denn keiner mehr einen Agenten ?


----------



## moth (26. Dezember 2010)

...doch, aber nich im schnee 

muss mein smith mal wieder fotografieren und hier einstellen, hat sich doch was getan...
und wenn mein orange mal endlich nen steuersatz bekommt, könnte ich das auch noch präsentieren...


----------



## DenK (30. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

Weiß zufällig jemand was mit Agent-Bikes los ist? Gibts die Firma überhaupt noch?
Ich habe hier ein Trinity mit Riss an einer Schweißnaht und versuche gerade jemanden ausfindig zu machen der mir da weiterhilft.
Die Webpage, die bis vor kurzem noch online war (allerdings seit 2009 nicht aktualisiert) gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr.

Also, was ist da im Busch?


Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## moth (30. Januar 2011)

Hi!
Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, aber kann dir leider auch keine aufschlussreiche Antwort geben. Nach WOHIS Suche ist der Domainname noch auf Peter W. registriert, der die Firma vor öh... 3 Jahren oder so von Marc übernommen hat. Aber leider habe ich seit dem auch keinen Kontakt mehr zu agent!bikes.

Habe aber dieses hier gefunden - man beachte die ROTE SCHRIFT unter der Karte:
http://www.bike-fitline.com/fahrradhersteller/agent-bikes-muenchen__236.htm

...schade!

Gruß
Arni


----------



## Munich-Biker (1. Februar 2011)

Oh krass die a!b Seit ging vor nem Monat noch.
Dann wars das jetzt wohl endgültig, Peter hat agent letzten Winter an den Talwärts Shop in Augsburg verkauft. Die waren sich aber nicht sicher ob sie es weiter führen oder auslaufen lassen.


----------



## moth (1. Februar 2011)

...ja, wirklich schade!! Wenn man bedenkt wie wir uns für den Start der Marke Stress gemacht haben... Die zeichnungen fürs Orange haben mich ganz schön viel Kaffee und Schoki gekostet...
Aber dafür wird es bald auch wieder zum leben erweckt - sobald ich endlich mal nen Innenleben für den verbauten PIG DH bekomme...

Arni


----------



## DenK (7. Februar 2011)

So ein Mist, BMO kann keinen neuen Hinterbau für mich organisieren, Agent Bikes ist tatsächlich tot.
Daher versuche ich es einfach mal hier:

Hat irgendjemand einen Trinity-Hinterbau rumliegen und würde den verkaufen?
Oder eventuell einen kompletten Rahmen wenn der Preis stimmt.

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## Munich-Biker (9. Februar 2011)

Mein Hinterbau ist auch gebrochen.
Hatte Anfang 2010 mal bei den neuen Besitzern, TalwÃ¤rts Shop Augsburg, angerufen, die wollten aber fÃ¼r einen wieder geschweissten Hinterbau 100â¬.
Deswegen wars das wohl mit dem Trinity


----------



## moth (9. Februar 2011)

...hm... mich würde mal interessieren wo der gebrochen ist. ich hatte ja auch mal ganz kurz einen, aber eigentlich leider nur zum aufbau...

könnt ihr mal n bild posten? thx


----------



## DenK (9. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Bei meinem haben sich Risse an den Schweißnähten gebildet:









Das ist die Stelle wo die dicken unteren Rohre des Hinterbaus mit dem Frästeil mit der Lageraufnahme verbunden sind.
Und zwar auf beiden Seiten das gleiche!

Ein Kumpel hat gemeint, sein Kollege könne Alu schweißen. Dem werd ich den Hinterbau mal mitgeben und sehen ob da noch was zu retten ist.
Sonst wars das für den Rahmen, was ich sehr schade finde, da ich lange nach dieser Rahmengeometrie gesucht habe. Ich habe ihn als Short-travel-Freerider aufgebaut und habe das Bike einfach geliebt:





Hat vielleicht jemand einen Vorschlag welcher Rahmen da sonst in Frage kommt?

Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (10. Februar 2011)

hm.. das ist wirklich schade. aber wenn der auf beiden seiten gleich gerissen ist klingt das, als wäre der hinterbau etwas verspannt und durch seitenkräfte dann dort gerissen. sehr schade...

ich weiß von hitec, dass die auch an ihrem trial rahmen risse am hinterbau hatten und die konnten dann gegen versandgebühr geschweißt werden. die haben einfach ne platte zur verstärkung aufgeschweißt... das kann dein kumpel ja vlt. auch machen...

alternativer rahmen... da gibts den mountain cycle battery, der kommt fein, hat aber ein wesentlich tieferes tretlager als das trinity...
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/112/280249848_58e6e4e61c.jpg

hoffe du findest ne lösung!

gruß
arni


----------



## trialmaster21 (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß das ist der falsche Ort um so was zu schreiben, aber hat vielleicht noch jemand einen guten orange Rahmen abzugeben? oder ganzes Bike?
Leider findet man die Dinger so gut wie nie...
mfg


----------



## kiLLphiL (10. Februar 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht von euch jemand sagen wie viel Euro man noch ungefähr für so ein Bike bekommt?


----------



## kiLLphiL (2. März 2011)

Das schöne Stück steht jetzt zum Verkauf.


----------



## dogfather (4. März 2011)

Hello
Bin auf der suche nach einen Freeride bzw Downhillbike
Gibt es Shops die auch Teilzahlung akzeptieren?


----------



## Guru (27. März 2011)

trialmaster21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß das ist der falsche Ort um so was zu schreiben, aber hat vielleicht noch jemand einen guten orange Rahmen abzugeben? oder ganzes Bike?
> Leider findet man die Dinger so gut wie nie...
> mfg




Jop, ich seit gestern. Rahmen hat noch keinen Sprung gesehen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/363276/cat/500


----------



## happy_on_pedals (13. April 2011)

jo
zurück zum thema:




holla_the_forrestfairy


----------



## moth (13. April 2011)

Jou! Dem sieht gud aus!! 

Freu mich schon drauf noch einen Agenten über die Wiesen fliegen zu sehen. Meine Beiden sind ja vlt. auch bald wieder einsatzbereit!

Greetz und bis bald auf der Wiese!


----------



## Julyungs (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hab meine Schwinge vom Trinity abgenommen und musste feststellen, dass das linke Lager ca. 1,5mm Spiel hat nach Außen. Theoretisch ist das ja durchaus in Ordnung mit einer fest-los-Lagerung, allerdings wüsst ich gerne, ob das Lager nicht eingtlich fest sitzen soll. Ist nen Rahmen aus der ersten Baureihe.
Hat evtl nen anderer Trinity-Fahrer schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht oder könnte das bei sich nachschauen?

Vielen Dank

mfg Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmaster_88 (24. November 2013)

hallo Agent!bikes freunde

ich hab angefangen mir was auf zubauen, hab den Rahmen im bikemarkt gefunden, kaum gebraucht, wie neu, auch die gabel





da es mein erstes Fully ist bin ich da noch etwas unerfahren
ich hätt gerne einen rock shox monarch nur welcher ist der richtige
bei einen stehen ein M und ein M drauf, bei einen anderen ein M und L4
weis jemand was das bedeutet?

bei der gabel war ich mir erst nicht sicher deswegen hab ich eine genommen die man etwas verstellen kann, hier eine Marzocchi 55 ATA von 2009 mit 120 bis 160mm, sonnst hatte ich an na 100mm oder 140mm argyle gedacht, aber mal schauen wie es sich dann fährt
bin mir über den einsatzzweck auch noch nicht sicher,
möchte aufjedenfall dirts fahren auch gerne große sprünge ala slopestyle, aber auch durch gelände jagen also auch downhill sollte möglich sein, ich denke da passt der Rahmen ganz gut


----------



## PatrikE (17. Dezember 2013)

.......................................................................


----------



## Gutti (17. Dezember 2013)

Nur zur Info.
Ich verkaufe einen grünen Agent Tinity Rahmen, mit Fox DHX 3.0 Truvtiv Ruktion Kurbel, Truvativ Holzfeller Innenlager, Kettenführung und Steuersatz.

Für 250


----------



## AhOi! (17. Dezember 2013)

dirtmaster_88 schrieb:


> hier eine Marzocchi 55 ATA von 2009 mit 120 bis 160mm, sonnst hatte ich an na 100mm oder 140mm argyle gedacht,



Das Trinity war für 100mm ausgelegt.. ne 140mm ging auch..(dann is aber die garantie erloschen),  gab auch leute die sich ne 888 eingebaut haben.. dann wars aber unfahrbar..


----------



## dirtmaster_88 (17. Mai 2014)

nicht mehr lange dann ist es endlich fertig 

Partliste: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1624160?in=set


----------



## Freerider21 (17. Mai 2014)

gut ding will weile haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edelglatze (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, auch wenn der Thread schon ziemlich alt ist und die Frage nicht so ganz hier rein passt.
Hat jemand zufällig den Bolzen vom Hauptlager vom Trinity rum liegen und würde ihn abgeben wollen?

LG Chris


----------



## sakura-d3 (24. Januar 2017)

Agent Orange lebt weiter


----------



## sakura-d3 (9. August 2017)

Endlich in 24"


----------



## glasi4130 (22. September 2017)

Frisch restauriert 
Parts:
Rahmen: A!B Trinity Custom
Gabel: Society Xeno 100mm schwarz lackiert
Laufräder: DT Swiss E540
Reifen: Nobby Nic vorne, Racing Ralph hinten
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Kettenführung: E.Thirteen LG1
Sattel: Vertu Spider
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Vorbau: Sixpack Menace
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium
Griffe: Sixpack


----------



## yunim (25. Mai 2018)

Agentfahrer! Ihr müsst jetzt stark sein!

Meine Prios haben sich verschoben, deswegen habe ich mein Agent umgebaut:
Alfine 11
CrazyBob usw...


----------



## Mkber (31. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe mein Agent Orange aus 2006 ausm Keller gegraben, morgen folgen Bilder, welche Hinterrad Nabe könnt ihr empfehlen? Möchte Singlespeed fahren. Und hat jemand eine Gabel bis 110mm abzugeben?


----------



## DeliriumTrails (7. Mai 2021)

Das ausgraben dauert aber lange, den Keller möchte ich sehen


----------



## dirtjim (1. Februar 2022)

Wollte schon immer mal einen Leichenthread fleddern, anbei mein Orange und mein Smith....und ein zwei Fragen hätte ich falls hier noch jemand mitliest.

1. Weiß jemand welche Schriftart der a!b Schriftzug hat, würde mir gerne neue Decals machen (lassen).

2. Weiß jemand ob es zu den Agent Vorderradnaben auch das Pendant fürs Hinterrad gab, am besten Singlespeed natürlichß

3. Bin ich noch auf der Suche nach nem Cooper und nem Mr.Flow, die Sammlung soll ja komplett sein.
Hat da noch jemand was liegen, oder kennt jemanden der einen kennt?
Bin durchaus bereit vernünftige Preise, aber keine Mondpreise inklusive Retro Tax zu zahlen.


----------



## moth (1. Februar 2022)

@dirtjim 
Ich weiß die Schriftarten nicht mehr auswendig, kann aber Mal nach dem Aufräumen meiner Festplatten nachschauen welche ich damals verwendet habe. Aufkleber habe ich auch noch ein paar, falls du Verwendung hättest...

Freut mich dass manch einer die Rahmen zu schätzen weiß. Mein Smith läuft auch noch...


----------

